# Rusty's thought of the day thread



## Rusty Shackleford

A daily, inspirational look into the twisted, vodka-flooded mind of Rusty Shackleford.

Today's Thought:

If you wear banana peels as shoes, expect to have sticky feet.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> A daily, inspirational look into the twisted, vodka-flooded mind of Rusty Shackleford.
> 
> Today's Thought:
> 
> If you wear banana peels as shoes, expect to have sticky feet.



I would have expected to slip over a lot


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NOPE. do you see the message portrayed through my thought?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> NOPE. do you see the message portrayed through my thought?



Your thought and no fault of mine


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha no you fool. it means, if you are going to do something, expect the consequences


----------



## Galvatron

Thats why i would never put Banana skins on my feet to start with....you silly boy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AUGH! you're missing the point! that thought is supposed to inspire people! to help them with their everyday lives! you crazy goose!


----------



## CityGirl

I would think it is far better to eat the banana and throw away the peel.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> AUGH! you're missing the point! that thought is supposed to inspire people! to help them with their everyday lives! you crazy goose!



so not putting Banana skins on my feet will make my day better...im so pleased i never put them on my feet as this must be why i always have a great day and most importantly i dont get sticky feet or slip over.

Thanks Rusty i will sleep better tonight knowing i was doing the right thing avoiding Banana foot ware 

.





.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.


----------



## Galvatron

CityGirl said:


> I would think it is far better to eat the banana and throw away the peel.



See you and i think alike.....Rusty drinks and thinks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


>



Now that's the Rusty thinking im used to


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well you never checked out the ending to my week without beer thread! whats up with thaT???


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well you never checked out the ending to my week without beer thread! whats up with thaT???



I never needed to check...i bet you ended drunk

But you done good and ya liver enjoyed the Holiday


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BUT theres pics......


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> BUT theres pics......



Ok im going in


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol okiedokey


----------



## rback33

Galvatron said:


> Ok im going in



I would suggest against that, but me thinks it's too late..


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> I would suggest against that, but me thinks it's too late..



It's ok im out safe....stinks like a Brewery in there


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> It's ok im out safe....stinks like a Brewery in there


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought: 

I am hungry for some blueberry waffles.


----------



## Galvatron

Have you got any??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well if i did i could eat them and therefore relinquish any hungriness for them, my friend.


----------



## rback33

Naw... IHOP International Passport....... yum yum yum


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YEA the closest IHOP is about a friggin hour from me. and the closest waffle house is over a half hours from me dammit


----------



## Galvatron

sounds like one needs to concentrate on being at one with what one may have

Have ya got any lucky charms


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> sounds like one needs to concentrate on being at one with what one may have
> 
> Have ya got any lucky charms


 
who the hell invited you, anyway?


----------



## Galvatron

My sincere apologies Sir....one will step back from the thread and let the Gentleman at hand contemplate his dilemma on having not what he wishes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> My sincere apologies Sir....one will step back from the thread and let the Gentleman at hand contemplate his dilemma on having not what he wishes.


----------



## Erik

check the frozen section at Wal-Mart -- they have some really tasty "organic" multigrain blueberry waffles.  top them with some honey peanut butter and life will be good for you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I dont eat organic anything. too expensive.  give me eggos and some log cabin, and i am happy


----------



## Erik

the only reasn we tried them is because they were a free sample at Sam's club - and they tasted a LOT better than any frozen waffle I had ever tried before then.
of course, my homemade ones are pretty tasty, as well...
thinking of, that might make a pretty decent supper tonight along with some scrambled eggs and a jalapeno sausage or 2...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mmm


----------



## Ice Queen

Hey those banana skin shoes - would they be slip-ons?


----------



## daedong

*Re: Rusty's thread*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> todays thought:
> 
> I am hungry for some blueberry waffles.



Vin's thought of the day is go eat some then!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*Re: Rusty's thread*



daedong said:


> Vin's thought of the day is go eat some then!




Agreed! And thats not even a thought. Its more of an Urge.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ice Queen said:


> Hey those banana skin shoes - would they be slip-ons?


----------



## Erik

Proxy thought for the day (since RS didn't post one).
TGIF - and "too much week, not enough weekend"...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i was workin on it! 

the day you go to the store for something you need, is somehow always the day that it goes on national backorder.


----------



## Erik

even worse - the day *after* you buy something that can't be returned, it goes on sale for half price.


----------



## mtntopper

Even worse........... You buy what you consider a bargain one day and the next day you wonder why did I buy it as it fits no useful purpose and fills no real needs in your life.......... 

Kind of like a hurry up wedding in Vegas when you are totally intoxicated.......


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the day that it goes on national backorder.



Are you out of Hemorrhoid cream again.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought:

The road less traveled does not lead to less idiots.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> todays thought:
> 
> The road less traveled does not lead to less idiots.



Good afternoon....have you been to idiotsville again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you might say that. unfortunately i live there


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought:

why do i smell like gin?


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> todays thought:
> 
> why do i smell like gin?




Good question. Who drinks THAT stuff?


----------



## Cowboyjg

Rusty Shackleford said:


> todays thought:
> 
> why do i smell like gin?


 
hmmmmm..........


You ran out of hair tonic or cologne???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> Good question. Who drinks THAT stuff?


 




Cowboyjg said:


> hmmmmm..........
> 
> 
> You ran out of hair tonic or cologne???


 
 odd thing is, i showered, and brushed my teeth, and used the mouthwash since drinking it last night, and im still smelling it!


----------



## Erik

maybe the blue bottle with "Bombay Sapphire" printed on the side was not mouthwash?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> maybe the blue bottle with "Bombay Sapphire" printed on the side was not mouthwash?


 
possibly...

actually im a Gilbey's drinker. never tried the bombay sapphire. how is it?


----------



## Spiffy1

Erik said:


> maybe the blue bottle with "Bombay Sapphire" printed on the side was not mouthwash?


----------



## Erik

Rusty Shackleford said:


> possibly...
> 
> actually im a Gilbey's drinker. never tried the bombay sapphire. how is it?


 no idea - had someone try to poison me with gin once and have never been tempted to repeat the mistake.
Got some Tanqueray's in the cabinet though in case you ever come to visit.  

OTOH, if you were talking single malts over 12...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

heard tanqueray is good. i might take ya up on that!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays though:

i want a butter rum muffin. and i want it now


----------



## Erik

I have rum, butter, and muffin mix - would that count?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds good to me, lol


todays thought:

why the hell am i up before 9am on saturday?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sounds good to me, lol
> 
> 
> todays thought:
> 
> why the hell am i up before 9am on saturday?



was there something warm and moist in the bed with you??


----------



## Erik

because your new puppy was crying its head off at 6 AM?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> was there something warm and moist in the bed with you??


 
...........no... 



Erik said:


> because your new puppy was crying its head off at 6 AM?


 
damn i wish i had a puppy. i miss having a dog so much


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought:

stand with your feet together, arms apart and touch your nose with the tip of your finger


----------



## Erik

been practicing this one lately?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol actually yes, and i can do it quite well as long as ive had a few drinks. cant do it sober...


----------



## Erik

sounds like me with darts.
I'm all over the board until I've got a pint of stout in me.
(speaking of which - you should try to find some of the Schlafly "Extra Stout - Irish style" -- mmmmmmmm....... not at sweet as Mackeson's XXX, but ever so much tastier than bottled Guinness)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm... never had. ill hafta give it a try


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought:













































scoobydoobydoo where are you? we got some work to do now!


----------



## thcri RIP

you missed a day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oops. guess i hadnt had a thought that day


----------



## Erik

no worries - it was St Paddy's day - I'm sure you were busy...


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> no worries - it was St Paddy's day - I'm sure you were busy...




What you mean I missed it   working to hard I guess.  Dang


----------



## Galvatron

my thought...

12 years of bottling up shit and not talking make Galv a pissed off Man



Dont bottle up shit.....trust me.


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> my thought...
> 
> 12 years of bottling up shit and not talking make Galv a pissed off Man
> 
> 
> 
> Dont bottle up shit.....trust me.




You bottling it up or someone else?


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> You bottling it up or someone else?



me m8 and i feel like crap....but eh Galv just has fun

life can suck


----------



## thcri RIP

so your a lot like me.  I never fight with anyone, I just bottle it up.  I think a drink or two would help if I would just have one or two.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> so your a lot like me.  I never fight with anyone, I just bottle it up.  I think a drink or two would help if I would just have one or two.



I liked the 6 cans of water I drank last night....


----------



## Spiffy1

rback33 said:


> I liked the 6 cans of water I drank last night....


 
Amazing how that canned water comes from the distributor so nicely fermented.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> so your a lot like me.  I never fight with anyone, I just bottle it up.  I think a drink or two would help if I would just have one or two.



thank you Sir....Galv is back to Knob mode


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought:

Why?


----------



## mtntopper

Rusty Shackleford said:


> todays thought:
> 
> Why?


 
Why not?


----------



## thcri RIP

mtntopper said:


> Why not?




Why >>> Why Not?


----------



## rback33

mtntopper said:


> Why not?



Why ask why? Try Bud Dry.....

I might have miscounted the other night... I started with 8 cans in the fridge... u take away 6 and there should be two left... I am OUT of beer.... me thinks that six was really 8 the other night..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> Why ask why? Try Bud Dry.....
> 
> I might have miscounted the other night... I started with 8 cans in the fridge... u take away 6 and there should be two left... I am OUT of beer.... me thinks that six was really 8 the other night..


----------



## Galvatron

Cocktail sausages.....minus the tail sausages


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought:

why did i not bring my johnny walker to work?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> todays thought:
> 
> why did i not bring my johnny walker to work?



Was Johnny still sleeping??....are you allowed to take Imaginary Friends to work with you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Was Johnny still sleeping??....are you allowed to take Imaginary Friends to work with you


 
no you silly fool. my bottle of johnny 12year


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no you silly fool. my buddy johnny the 12 year old



You know you can go to jail for that right?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> You know you can go to jail for that right?


 
git out git out git out!


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> You know you can go to jail for that right?



i agree its not right a man hanging out with a 12 yr old....shame on you Rusty


----------



## Erik

because the bottle was empty and the liquor store didn't open until 11?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol no, i bought a new bottle last night and today work was sucky, slow as all hell, like molasses. i shoulda broght my liquor and drank the whole afternoon


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lol no, i bought a new bottle last night and today work was sucky, slow as all hell, like molasses. i shoulda broght my liquor and drank the whole afternoon



Jonny needs a new sober friend...and much younger


----------



## Galvatron

Ok come on whats you thought today.....until you know heres mine


...he that shits on door step leaves man leaving your home with more than he came with....do you smell what im cooking....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

my thought of the day.............ooooooooooh my head!!!


----------



## Erik

so you want us all to type in lower case and small fonts for you today?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Spiffy1

*HEY GROOMERGUYNWO........ HOW'S YOUR HEAD?!???!*

*HOW ABOUT SOME NICE SPICEY SPAGHETTI, WITH BIG CHUNKS OF MUSHROOMS THAT LOOK LIKE VOMIT CURDS?*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ew.


todays thought:

......


----------



## Spiffy1

Rusty Shackleford said:


> todays thought:


 
If men were flexible enough to lick their own balls, women would run the world.


----------



## Erik

*you* can't and they don't?


----------



## Spiffy1

Nope, I've tried. 

Unfortunately, that is a bit of a conundrum  

able to lick balls = too busy licking balls to run world
unable to lick balls = at the mercy of those who tempt by offering to lick balls, but only do until their whims are met


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

disclaimer: the thoughts of Spiffy1 do not represent the thoughts or opinions of Rusty Shackleford. 

now

todays thought:

mecha lecha hi mecha heiney heiney ho


----------



## Spiffy1

I was sure we'd at least get a comment regarding the flexibility of Mr. Shackleford - if not pictures showing before and after consuming bourbon to lubricate the joints!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought:


BEER ME!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought:

what should my superhero name be? 

im trying to think up a superhero name for myself so that i can screw with people and refer to myself in the third person by the superhero name


----------



## muleman RIP

How about White Rose Warrior? Codorus Adventurer?


----------



## Erik

the Crimson Boozer?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> the Crimson Boozer?


 
i love it!


----------



## Galvatron

My 2 cents today....is it right to sit and drink Beer while my wife paints doors???dont get me wrong i am making sure she is doing a good job

Hi Rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao hello you fool


----------



## Galvatron

Karma set in...i got to paint the utility room today

i never see that coming


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> My 2 cents today....is it right to sit and drink Beer while my wife paints doors???dont get me wrong i am making sure she is doing a good job
> 
> Hi Rusty




I am thinking of mailing your wonderful wife a 2 x 4 about three feet long with one end rounded.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> I am thinking of mailing your wonderful wife a 2 x 4 about three feet long with one end rounded.



she asks can you add a sharp six inch nail sticking out of the head intended end...i know she asks way too much

Thanks M8.


----------



## thcri RIP

for her not a problem.


----------



## Erik

not sure a clue by four would be enough if she's trying to beat sense into him.  
a clue by six would have a better chance of at least knocking some of the BS out of him to make some room for sense...


----------



## thcri RIP

a by 6 is to hard for a lovely women to handle and get a good swing out of it.  The 4 she can get some speed going.  Besides, it is green treated and should sting pretty good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oy vey


----------



## Galvatron

I was just thinking......


"If in doubt whip it out"


----------



## Spiffy1

Galvatron said:


> I was just thinking......
> 
> 
> "If in doubt whip it out"


 
I bet you're a huge hit at gay bars!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Spiffy1 said:


> I bet you're a huge hit at gay bars!


 
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Galvatron

Spiffy1 said:


> I bet you're a huge hit at gay bars!



full credit to you sir as to the fact i would have had the same reply 

Maybe i should have said "if in doubt,protect your rear, go else where and have a Beer"


----------



## thcri RIP

You get no peace do you Galvi?


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> You get no peace do you Galvi?



O well when you live life to the full taking the piss you have to take it in return....


Man i feel overtime coming on


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> I was just thinking......
> 
> 
> "If in doubt whip it out"



you've got you a rock'n'roll band?
(it's a free for all)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought: why is it that once things finally seem ok, something else has to go wrong


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome to my world m8


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

This sucks. got a nice paycheck, got plans to go out with buddies on a tour of bars friday night, bills are paid, then her car decideds to throw a C/E light. and inspections are due this month. what the hell am i gonna do. now i gotta get it a scan tonight, and see what the hell this issue is


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> This sucks. got a nice paycheck, got plans to go out with buddies on a tour of bars friday night, bills are paid, then her car decideds to throw a C/E light. and inspections are due this month. what the hell am i gonna do. now i gotta get it a scan tonight, and see what the hell this issue is



Yea crap like that happens m8....i get the same here like last month i was going to treat myself to a new PC with spare end of the month Cash and the dog decides it would rather i spend the spare cash by developing an ear infection....bye bye 100's of $$$.

Still another end of month coming soon so fingers crossed eh.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

DAMN


----------



## Erik

take it to autozone or O'rielley's and they'll stick a code analyzer on it for free, even if you don't buy any parts from them.
They do the same for electrical (battery/starter/alternator) problems.

that way you'll have an idea of what the repair will cost, so you know how many beers you can still have tomorrow night.


----------



## Spiffy1

Galvatron said:


> full credit to you sir as to the fact i would have had the same reply
> 
> Maybe i should have said "if in doubt,protect your rear, go else where and have a Beer"


 
 OTOH, I'm not sure it's wise of me to admit my mind occasionally wallows in the same gutter as yours, Galvatron!  Ahhh, what the heck, it's no secret, "Lead my mind to the gutter, and it brings a shovel!"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> take it to autozone or O'rielley's and they'll stick a code analyzer on it for free, even if you don't buy any parts from them.
> They do the same for electrical (battery/starter/alternator) problems.
> 
> that way you'll have an idea of what the repair will cost, so you know how many beers you can still have tomorrow night.


 
thats what im doing if i cant borrow the one from work. gonna go to advance, and avoid autozone if possible, i dont like that place


----------



## Spiffy1

Erik said:


> take it to autozone or O'rielley's and they'll stick a code analyzer on it for free, even if you don't buy any parts from them.
> They do the same for electrical (battery/starter/alternator) problems.
> 
> that way you'll have an idea of what the repair will cost, so you know how many beers you can still have tomorrow night.


 
And if it's nothing serious, just put a smilely face sticker or something opaque over it, say it's fixed for now, and enjoy the whole beer tour planned! :cheers:

Of course, don't confuse free advice with good advice. The latter would be more like: it's a sign your liver didn't want any beer this weekend anyway - so stay home and fix it right, so the costs don't eat you up later.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty it could be a good time for the Lovely Lady to take up cycling....just make sure you suggest it in a non insulting way or you may never see a Beer again 

Go on i dare you


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> This sucks. got a nice paycheck, got plans to go out with buddies on a tour of bars friday night, bills are paid, then her car decideds to throw a C/E light. and inspections are due this month. what the hell am i gonna do. now i gotta get it a scan tonight, and see what the hell this issue is


 I have to ask, Why in the hell would HER car breaking down interfere with YOUR drinking?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> I have to ask, Why in the hell would HER car breaking down interfere with YOUR drinking?



Because she was doing the driving that night


----------



## Spiffy1

Galvatron said:


> Because she was doing the driving that night


 
Rusty, I really hope you have better tastes in "women" than that!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> I have to ask, Why in the hell would HER car breaking down interfere with YOUR drinking?


 
because we dont exactly have alot of money and if her car needs to be fixed, im gonna have to pick up the slack on the bills. it needs inspected by the end of this month, we really dont have a choice whether or not to fix it. and i cant take her to work and back every day, our shifts are too different


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Because she was doing the driving that night


 
no spaz its a guys night. no girls alowwed lol

edit: and dont you DARE read into that as............. well nevermind


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no spaz its a guys night. no girls alowwed lol
> 
> edit: and dont you DARE read into that as............. well nevermind



Im not stupid....i know she was gonna wait out in the car


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Im not stupid....i know she was gonna wait out in the car


 
OH yeah, thats the perfect plan with absolutley no adverse effect


----------



## Galvatron

Jokes aside m8 i hope it turns out to be a non-expensive repair....we all need every $$$ these days.


----------



## Spiffy1

> OH yeah, thats the perfect plan with absolutley no adverse effect


 
That's much better than what I read into it! 

I'd sure hate to find out your girlfriend was sporting a package!


----------



## Spiffy1

Galvatron said:


> Jokes aside m8 i hope it turns out to be a non-expensive repair....we all need every $$$ these days.


 
Oh, sure bring it back to serious, just when I was really beating the dead horse into the gutter.


----------



## Galvatron

Spiffy1 said:


> Oh, sure bring it back to serious, just when I was really beating the dead horse into the gutter.



O trust me im back with ya....Rusty whats this about a package....assure me it's nothing to worry about


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Jokes aside m8 i hope it turns out to be a non-expensive repair....we all need every $$$ these days.


 
yeah me too. hopefully its somthin i can fix. tho i dont have much experience with little 4 cylinders. im more akin to workin on real engines



Spiffy1 said:


> That's much better than what I read into it!
> 
> I'd sure hate to find out your girlfriend was sporting a package!


 




Galvatron said:


> O trust me im back with ya....Rusty whats this about a package....assure me it's nothing to worry about


----------



## Galvatron

I will take it by the  we have stumbled upon a sore point with the package......

come on tell Uncle Galv and Auntie Spiffy everything


----------



## Spiffy1

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah me too. hopefully its somthin i can fix. tho i dont have much experience with little 4 cylinders. im more akin to workin on real engines


 
4,6, or 8, they're all the same: no matter how many squirells it's a matter of how much crap its attached to them that makes it "interesting" 



Rusty Shackleford said:


>


 
Dang, I think that was a b!%chslap; maybe there is something even deeper to worry about!


----------



## Spiffy1

Galvatron said:


> Auntie Spiffy


 
Auntie?  I think I need to do some rumaging around this forum for some pictures taken about New Years....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I will take it by the  we have stumbled upon a sore point with the package......
> 
> come on tell Uncle Galv and Auntie Spiffy everything


 


Spiffy1 said:


> Dang, I think that was a b!%chslap; maybe there is something even deeper to worry about!


 
hookers


----------



## Spiffy1

Ahhh, having too much fun, now must go be productive.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Spiffy1 said:


> Ahhh, having too much fun, now must go be productive.


 
You mean you actually do stuff besides typin on here? wow


----------



## Galvatron

Whats the weather like with you Rusty....it's pi...well the rain is coming down hard here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

we just got rid of the rain we had all week. blue skies n sunshine today


----------



## Galvatron

i had that weather yesterday...clear blue skies sun was shining and the temp was 21c....i want yesterday back.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> i had that weather yesterday...clear blue skies sun was shining and the temp was 21c....i want yesterday back.


 

HAHAHAHA EMBRACE THE RAIN, MISTER!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA WE GAVE IT TO YOU, HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HAHAHAHA EMBRACE THE RAIN, MISTER!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA WE GAVE IT TO YOU, HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



yea well we gave you the Beckhams hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> yea well we gave you the Beckhams hahahahahahaha


 






















































bastard


----------



## Galvatron

I make that 2-0


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I make that 2-0


 
o yea? well you are a doodie-head.

2-1


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> o yea? well you are a doodie-head.
> 
> 2-1



you smell of doodie 3-1


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh? well you are a bloody wanker! bonus point for useing your dialect

3-3


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh? well you are a bloody wanker! bonus point for useing your dialect
> 
> 3-3



Im reporting you for name calling and that carries a ban from the forum...6-3

You Horrid man.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Im reporting you for name calling and that carries a ban from the forum...6-3
> 
> *You Horrid man*.


 
oh yea? well you just called ME a name, therefore going againt what you siad, so you will be banned TWICE 

6-10


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh yea? well you just called ME a name, therefore going againt what you siad, so you will be banned TWICE
> 
> 6-10



You silly little boy give it up

Have a great day m8 im off for a while.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright man, take care


but remember i won


----------



## HulaMac




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well im back again. its a vaccuum leake


----------



## muleman RIP

This should not interfere with going out drinking tonight. If you have a squirt oil can you can usually find a vacuum leak by putting a light bead of oil around intake gaskets. Could also be a hose leaking.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i believe its the evap system, which will make it harder to find on this car.


----------



## muleman RIP

Gotta love pollution controls! I would love to have a simple old 283 chevy,292 ford or a slant six mopar. Great motors, ran forever and easy to work on. Had a 52 willys with a flat head that was still running great 50 years later.


----------



## Spiffy1

Rusty Shackleford said:


> You mean you actually do stuff besides typin on here? wow


 
Too many things, that's why I'm not here often enough!  Now, if I could just figure out how to get paid for more of them....

Good thing I bugged out when I did though, because I've forgotten how many times doddie can be compounded and still be a proper insult. 

Good to see you're narrowing down the problem with that car; the old ones came with quirks too, but like muleman, sure liked that fact they were easy to work on.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well im back again. its a vaccuum leake



You now have trouble with the vacuum cleaner...man your having a bad week


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You now have trouble with the vacuum cleaner...man your having a bad week


 
hell no we just got a new vacuum cleaner. i dubbed it the blue monster, this thing is frickin AWESOME!!! got about as much power as your little english 4bangers over there


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hell no we just got a new vacuum cleaner. i dubbed it the blue monster, this thing is frickin AWESOME!!! got about as much power as your little english 4bangers over there



What the hell have you been doing to try out that theory.....crap dont answer


----------



## Spiffy1

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hell no we just got a new vacuum cleaner. i dubbed it the blue monster, this thing is frickin AWESOME!!!


 
What's the girlfriend for then?


----------



## Erik

buggrit. millennium hand and shrimp.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well im back folks. been a long weekend..... and thats all i really can remeber


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well im back folks. been a long weekend..... and thats all i really can remeber



We have Pictures from your night out


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you dumb cracka you were there too


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you dumb cracka you were there too



You must have mistaken me for Fred Flintsone


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You must have mistaken me for Fred Flintsone


 eh?

and 10TH PAGE BABY!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> eh?
> 
> and 10TH PAGE BABY!!!



You will get shut down trust me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You will get shut down trust me


 

HELL NO! im a friggin sensation around these here parts. plus i keep my *extreme * (you would have no idea unless you were sittin next to me at the bar)  political incorrectness to myself, so theres no reason i should be shut down lol


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HELL NO! im a friggin sensation around these here parts. plus i keep my *extreme * (you would have no idea unless you were sittin next to me at the bar)  political incorrectness to myself, so theres no reason i should be shut down lol




Just remember i post in your thread a lot my friend so anything is possible


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw..... balls.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LAH DEE DAH


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


>


 
got nothin to say for yourself, mate?


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


>





Rusty Shackleford said:


> got nothin to say for yourself, mate?




Sometimes it is just best to say nothing at all.  Kind of like the song, You said it best when you said nothing at all???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> Sometimes it is just best to say nothing at all.


 
yeah in his case thats probably true


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah in his case thats probably true



Dingle dangle strap it to ya ankle


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Dingle dangle strap it to ya ankle


 
wtf


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wtf



Have you ever heard of a "Ezon-gated-worzel-muncher"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Have you ever heard of a "Ezon-gated-worzel-muncher"


 
YOU either need more or less alcohol. probably the former


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YOU either need more or less alcohol. probably the former



They are a true thing...they play havoc with ya greens


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> They are a true thing...they play havoc with ya greens


 
well in that case, then i claim that a "woosie-goosie-hacka-chonkey" is a true thing, they play havoc on your donkey rustlers


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well in that case, then i claim that a "woosie-goosie-hacka-chonkey" is a true thing, they play havoc on your donkey rustlers



Now your trying to dis-credit me...i guess you have to be a pro-midget thrower to understand the true art form

PS we throw em dont toss em thats a whole different profession best left to the French


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Now your trying to dis-credit me...i guess you have to be a pro-midget thrower to understand the true art form
> 
> PS we throw em dont toss em thats a whole different profession best left to the French


----------



## Galvatron

I cant believe i posted that one


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YOU SIR ARE A WANKER


SECRET MESSAGE. TRY AND DECODE


----------



## Galvatron

Did you know in my Country people chase cheese down a hillside and it causes many injuries....true


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YOU SIR ARE A WANKER
> 
> 
> SECRET MESSAGE. TRY AND DECODE



i decoded it before you edited it....Twat


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> i decoded it before you edited it....Twat


 
BITE ME, FOGBREATHER


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

evidence..... http://uk.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=83322


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> evidence..... http://uk.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=83322


 
that is because you folks have fog on the brain


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HOW DO YOU FOLKS LIKEY MY NEW AVATARY AND SIGGY-NAYTURE?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HOW DO YOU FOLKS LIKEY MY NEW AVATARY AND SIGGY-NAYTURE?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


>


 
hey, i was looking for replies from actual people, not spammers


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey, i was looking for replies from actual people, not spammers



should have gone to spec-savers


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Spiffy1

I'm with Galvatron on this one:


----------



## muleman RIP

I have it on good authority that Rusty was seen hanging out at the local bar. It is called "The Glad Crab" for a reason!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> I have it on good authority that Rusty was seen hanging out at the local bar. It is called "The Glad Crab" for a reason!!


 .......................

HOW do you know of this place???


----------



## muleman RIP

I used to get 6 packs on the way home from work 15 years ago when it was the crab house.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EXCELLENT. tho i never go there. im too cheap to pay a cover charge, LOL. i drink at jamies courtside, or the legion, mostly. sometimes i go to weinerworld and the brickyard also


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> I have it on good authority that Rusty was seen hanging out at the local bar. It is called "The Glad Crab" for a reason!!



i can just see it now......


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy cow! lol no no no! we just a lil hillbilly town, we dont have any big displays like that. tho that is kinda cool, i like the lighthouse


----------



## Galvatron

So smart-ass whats ya thought for the day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my thought for the day is that im tired of dealing with this ****in car


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> my thought for the day is that im tired of dealing with this ****in car



i have sunburn....it hurts


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry to hear that galv


todays thought:

i feel like quitting my job, and going home to play nintendo


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sorry to hear that galv
> 
> 
> todays thought:
> 
> i feel like quitting my job, and going home to play nintendo



Thanks m8 im staying in today...was out in the garden all day building a new veggie plot and got burned good.

As for quitting ya job may i suggest getting a PS3 first


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell no. too bloody expensive. plus, the classics are better anyway


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hell no. too bloody expensive. plus, the classics are better anyway



We have a PS1,PS2,Xbox,Xbox360 just waiting on the PS3 to drop in price a bit and yeeeeeeha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well there ya go! I have NES(2) SNES N64 PS1 PS2 and gamecube


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well there ya go! I have NES(2) SNES N64 PS1 PS2 and gamecube



sounds like we just need a life

O i forget My Girls have a DS each and my son does plenty of gaming on his PC...he got himself a good PC with money he saved and the online gaming is good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nah were good. im bored. i need a second job...


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nah were good. im bored. i need a second job...



you can get ya ass here and paint all the trellis,archway and fencing i erected yesterday


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

noo... need something close by. not across the globe.

how you like my new avatar/sig?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> how you like my new avatar/sig?



Better than the last  one you had


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Better than the last  one you had


 blow it out your ass, bob


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> blow it out your ass, bob



now now play nice...and as you wont do the painting for me i will be going out back soon and start it myself...with sunblock this time


----------



## muleman RIP

Go easy on Rusty! He had a rough night just thinking about fixing the car.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now thats nasty. proud to say IVE never been there LMAO


----------



## Erik

Have you ever wondered if the one dollar bills in your wallet were once in a strippers butt crack?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

depends. male or female strippers? i wouldnt mind the latter


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> Have you ever wondered if the one dollar bills in your wallet were once in a strippers butt crack?



Thanks Erik i now enjoy handling money much more


----------



## muleman RIP

Would still be better than pissed on change!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Would still be better than pissed on change!



Good point...imagine how many dirty sods fail to wash their hands after having a pee...let alone what else they get up to.


----------



## Spiffy1

I'm sure glad your mama taught you to wash your hands after a piss!

However, I was lucky enough mine taught me not to piss on my fingers.


----------



## Galvatron

Spiffy1 said:


> I'm sure glad your mama taught you to wash your hands after a piss!
> 
> However, I was lucky enough mine taught me not to piss on my fingers.



My wife is just pleased if i make it to the Bathroom


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> My wife is just pleased if i make it to the Bathroom


and especially happy if you don't use the sink?


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> and especially happy if you don't use the sink?



That too


----------



## rback33

Man.. timing is great for this thread. I just returned from a trip to the loo.. another success story of  not peeing on myself!


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> Man.. timing is great for this thread. I just returned from a trip to the loo.. another success story of  not peeing on myself!



Tell the truth Clarkson


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

IWANNAGOHOMEDAMMIT!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> IWANNAGOHOMEDAMMIT!



get the bail money and leave then


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA!

today i feel like total dookiepie. cant smell anything, cant taste anything, can barely breathe. spring has hit me full force and im not happy. im gettin drunk tonight. maybe it will fix me...


----------



## Erik

just alternate between Jaegerbombs and creme de menthe with the occasional shot of pepper vodka - and your sinuses will clear out.
as an added bonus, tomorrow you won't notice them at all!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice. that sounds like fun lol


----------



## Erik

actually, pepper vodka and spicy hot V-8 or Snap-E-Tom makes a really good bloody mary.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no matter how you shake your wee, your pants still get a drop of pee


----------



## Erik

not if you take a firm, 2 handed grip, and *WRING* it out...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> not if you take a firm, 2 handed grip, and *WRING* it out...


 



















......owie..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well the car is in for inspections finally. fingers crossed that it passes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well got a job interview tomorrow. pt evening stocking at ollies! wish me luck. i need extra money now more than ever


----------



## muleman RIP

So you are gonna join Ollies army? My wife insists on stopping there when we are down that way. They have some good deals at times.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah they do. sometimes. ususally its junk LOL

todays thought:

how am i supposed to quit smoking when people deliberatley piss me off


----------



## Doc

Rusty Shackleford said:


> todays thought:
> 
> how am i supposed to quit smoking when people deliberatley piss me off


Refuse to buy cigarettes.  People will only allow you to bum them for so long ....then you'll piss them off.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol ive treid ot not buy them. then i do anyway lol


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> todays thought:
> 
> how am i supposed to quit smoking when people deliberatley piss me off



Just do what i do m8....let it all go straight above you.

2 weeks away from them suckers and you will wonder why you ever started.

Now cheer up Grumpy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i try man, but around here it tends to pile on. specially with the stress im gonna have with a new second job.... im just gonna try adn look towards the future with it. this second job will get me much closer to gettin my project car much sooner


----------



## Galvatron

Heres a little tip m8....give up Booze and ciggies together....in a few days you will climbing the walls and give up giving up the Booze....you will chill with a Beer and the Ciggie wont matter.

I done that the first time i gave up....and remember i gave up smoking in the new year and im fine m8...yes i have the odd Cigar but thats it.

And i now get more sex as my wife says i dont smell like a ashtray (and i was getting plenty before)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Heres a little tip m8....give up Booze and ciggies together....in a few days you will climbing the walls and give up giving up the Booze....you will chill with a Beer and the Ciggie wont matter.
> 
> I done that the first time i gave up....and remember i gave up smoking in the new year and im fine m8...yes i have the odd Cigar but thats it.
> 
> And i now get more sex as my wife says i dont smell like a ashtray (and i was getting plenty before)


 LOL well its worth a shot i guess!


----------



## Galvatron

Just make sure you keep a good balanced Diet in the process...giving up smoking does put on a few pounds if ya aint careful....but im sure you can do it...use the Force


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THE FORCE??? 

you mean this, right


----------



## Galvatron

Yep thats gonna work just fine.....just ask yourself whats needed more at the end of the day....a ice cold Beer or a stinking Ciggie???  i know what i prefer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol indeed. i need this project car dammit! i need one of these:
becuase if i had one of these to play with... i believe i would be able to stop smoking. one of the main factors of my inability to quit i believe is boredom


----------



## Galvatron

That thing looks like it will smoke more than you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NOno sir. i am holding out for a 2dr with the 3.8L v6 torquemonster! then we simply add a supercharger and goodbye!

oh and while we are dissing our nations cars, dare i bring up the austin princess?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh and while we are dissing our nations cars, dare i bring up the austin princess?



Princess was a good ride


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA!


of course a century would work too


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> Princess was a good ride


 Don't let Princess or Jeremy hear you claiming that...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok i have a problem now. ive spent this whole day lookin at stuff and searching for that car and i dont even have the job yet. ive gotten my hopes up for what could possibly be a giant let down. why do i do this


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok i have a problem now. ive spent this whole day lookin at stuff and searching for that car and i dont even have the job yet. ive gotten my hopes up for what could possibly be a giant let down. why do i do this



the answer lies between your legs


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> Don't let Princess or Jeremy hear you claiming that...



Clarkson knows me better than that....he is a good man.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> the answer lies between your legs


 
im talkin about a car, mister


----------



## rback33

LMAO I may plead the fifth through part of this thread....


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> LMAO I may plead the fifth through part of this thread....



wait until i show off the latest to our clan....Alonso & Button


----------



## Galvatron

and here they are....


----------



## Erik

hmmmm...
She's got "itty bitty kitties"?
there might be a song in that...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA! well it went real good, i think im hired


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HA! well it went real good, i think im hired



That's great news...i will keep my fingers crossed for you.

"BEERS ARE ON RUSTY"


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> That's great news...i will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> "BEERS ARE *IN* RUSTY"


 
See corrected (and likely more accurate) version above...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> See corrected (and likely more accurate) version above...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NICE


----------



## Galvatron

So come on slacker what's ya thought for the day???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> So come on slacker what's ya thought for the day???


 

i'd like a shmoke an a pancake


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i'd like a shmoke an a pancake



Go for pancakes and buy some Gum.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh no! i gotta get this job! i found it!!

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/1142061445.html


----------



## Galvatron

Thats pretty damn cheap


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yea, and a rather rare find, at that. i want it assuming it has the 5.0l and not the 2.3l


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lalalalalalala


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lalalalalalala



Them Brain cells seem a little empty today


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YEAH. i was watching the VH1 rock honors the Who last night. pearl jam, flamin lips, foo fighters, all doing covers of the who, then the who themselvs came out a played a few. DAMN i wish i was there for that, was freakin BADASS


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HEY GALV!!! now heres a real car that you dont see over there. also, this is another option for my project vehicle


----------



## Erik

co worker has a 70's (maybe 72) cutlass supreme, all original, clean and mechanically sound, as his daily driver.  He's thinking about selling it to raise $$ for something a bit less squirrelly in snow and ice, but not sure what your budget is.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SWEET! would love to have one of those, tho i have no budget as of now, lol. not quite what ill be searching for when the time comes, but still a sweet car. i ahve alot of idea swimming through my head right now...


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> SWEET! would love to have one of those, tho i have no budget as of now, lol. not quite what ill be searching for when the time comes, but still a sweet car. i ahve alot of idea swimming through my head right now...


 Are you sure they are ideas and not alcohol induced pirates? I am looking for a 70 challenger myself. Had a 70 challenger t/a till the babies came along.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes, i havent had a drink in well over 12 hours, mate


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you sure your mind is not still numb from the ice?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what kind of moron...


----------



## muleman RIP

I think he drank the bottle sitting empty on the tub!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

must have! hell i aint even that stupid LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*SOMEBODYPAYATTENTIONTOME!!!*


----------



## Erik

*purple*, because ice cream has no bones.


----------



## Deelady

is this like a secret code thread??


----------



## Erik

no, Rusty & Galv are just insane.
it's OK, really.


----------



## Deelady

Oh ok...cool, carry on then!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao me insane? think NOT i do!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and OBTW

















i got that damn job!!! i can taste that Olds.... and i tell you what. it tastes GREAT! kinda like lead paint and 5W30


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

GOOD NEWS GOOD NEWS! a lady my g/f works with, her an her husband know a bunch of auctioneers for car auctions and such. and shes gonna help me find wha ti want cheap!!! woohoo!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so how was everyones weekend


----------



## Erik

I finally got the lawn mowed!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice!


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> I finally got the lawn mowed!



Me too! Only got stuck in the mud once doing it! What a freaking mess.


----------



## Spiffy1

rback33 said:


> Me too! Only got stuck in the mud once doing it! What a freaking mess.


 

Mud?  We had dust!  A bit of mess [on the operator anyway] too, but I'll take it over mud.


----------



## rback33

Spiffy1 said:


> Mud?  We had dust!  A bit of mess [on the operator anyway] too, but I'll take it over mud.



Yeah.. I think we got rain on like 7 of the last 8 days... I think there was one day in the middle of the week that we did not get any... we have had well over 5 inches in the last 8 days.


----------



## Galvatron

Well it's a bank Holiday weekend here....so Beer,Music and good food is still flowing.

I also cut the lawns, weather nice until about an hour ago when the cloud crept in.


----------



## Kei

Banks have holidays?? Must be cool to be a banker. You can roll around naked in a pile of money and take monday for a holiday. lol


----------



## rback33

Kei said:


> Banks have holidays?? Must be cool to be a banker. You can roll around naked in a pile of money and take monday for a holiday. lol




LMAO I have no clue where you came from, but I love the gif avatar and u are crackin me up. intro thread???

And where the hell is Rusty? I need thoughts!


----------



## Kei

rback33 said:


> LMAO I have no clue where you came from, but I love the gif avatar and u are crackin me up. intro thread???
> 
> And where the hell is Rusty? I need thoughts!


Oh yeah forgot the intro thread.


----------



## rback33

Kei said:


> Oh yeah forgot the intro thread.



There is one! I just saw it...  Who says there wasn't?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> And where the hell is Rusty? I need thoughts!


 

AAAASK! and ye shall recieve.

todays thought:

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade. When life gives you bricks, throw them at people you dont like.


----------



## Galvatron

i would have taken them bricks and built a Lemonade shop


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> i would have taken them bricks and built a Lemonade shop


 
well arent you quite the lil entrepreneur


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well arent you quite the lil entrepreneur



Shut it before i throw Lemons at ya


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Erik

why not throw bricks at other lemonade stands to knock out the competition?


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> why not throw bricks at other lemonade stands to knock out the competition?



This only leads to Mafia wars...not good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the lemonade mafia...


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the lemonade mafia...



No idiot the Brick Mafia....you started this war you should know


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> No idiot the Brick Mafia....you started this war you should know


----------



## Galvatron

You Plonker Rodney


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

but you are


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LET THE BATTLE COMMENCE!


----------



## Galvatron

After you have finished ya soup


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

CAREFUL YOU MAY CONFUSE ME WITH SOMEONE THAT GIVES A SH*T


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

hmm adolescent you are hmm...may the forks be with you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LMAO


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> CAREFUL YOU MAY CONFUSE ME WITH SOMEONE THAT GIVES A SH*T


 
 y'know, adding a bit of fiber to your diet can help with that.
though it does help explain the brown eyes...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> y'know, adding a bit of fiber to your diet can help with that.
> though it does help explain the brown eyes...



I'm watching you Sir


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA!


----------



## Galvatron

You wanna date this guy???????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


>



Well thats one more than you have...the camera man is in there for me


----------



## Galvatron

would it be right for me to post my neighbors cat sh*t through their letterbox???


----------



## Erik

of course!
and much more civil than posting their cat through the mail slot...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> of course!
> and much more civil than posting their cat through the mail slot...



That's my way of thinking too...i did think of rubbing the neighbors nose in it but decided on showing a little tact


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> That's my way of thinking too...i did think of rubbing the neighbors nose in it but* decided on showing a little tact*


 
fisrt time for everything


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fisrt time for everything



Afternoon Numbchuck


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Mornin, Knobsock


----------



## Galvatron

So whats ya thought for the day tinky winky


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell if i know, im tired as hell. didnt sleep much last night, gotta start this new damn job tonight. i dont ****in feel like it, really. but i really dont have a choice. either sit on my ass, do nothing, and live in a 1 br apt with only one car forever, or work two jobs and put money aside. hell i dont even wanna work ONE job lol


----------



## Galvatron

Good thing is m8 after a few weeks it will all become routine and you will enjoy the extra $$$


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

true

im not even gonna be able to have any fun with this one. back when i used to work security at the department store, i was usually there alone. and drunk. so id just do whatever the hell i felt like LOL, i didnt give a shit. most of my extra paycheck was spent at the bar


----------



## Galvatron

Hang in there as good workers do get rewarded in life...you will see one day.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well ive always worked hard at all my jobs, the dept store being the one exception. (they pissed me off one to many times, lol, which is why i was there everynight inebriated) but the one thing that surprises me is that im going to be making min. wage. ive NEVER made minimum wage, and ive had jobs that require much less work than this one will. i just hope its some sort of probationary period pay or something. because im really not gonna be getting much of anywhere if im makin min. wage.


----------



## Galvatron

Just remember to look around and see how much worse things could be...shit some folk would be happy with what you have now...but i understand the frustration.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH i know! i do feel lucky that ive got what i do. but as far as i know, im already belo the "poor" line, and i dont want to be. ive worked damn hard in my life and i feel like ive gotten basically nowhere.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no i KNOW ive gotten nowhere. im 22 and in debt to banks (one of which is finally paid off) finally caught up on car payments, have no 401k retirment plan, (not that it matters, by this time i can use if the govt will have dried it all up anyway) have no life insurance, and i cant seem to keep any money in the bank for longer than a week. and i dont even go to the bar but once every 2-3 weeks anymore. jsut seems liek for all the shit ive gone through and put up with in my life, i should be better off. not sittin in some low pay dead end damn job


----------



## Galvatron

i had that feeling until i hit 30...just kept working hard and having my wife and 3 great kids has helped me get through...im not rich now but all is in hand and i have a nice home...im happy.(im 37 now).


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well thats great and i hope i can say the same after a while. sometimes i just feel like i should give up. i dunno


----------



## Galvatron

eh m8 hang in there....you sound like a young me and i turned out just fine


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> eh m8 hang in there....you sound like a young me and i turned out just fine


 ...
.....
.......
..........
.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...............


aw shit...






yeah im sure it should turn out alright. thanks m8


----------



## Galvatron

I knew that would cheer up grumpy knobsock


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Don't moan about 401k's to me. I would be happy to just get out what I put in over the last 15 years. The wall street wonders have pissed it away so bad I am thinking of closing them out before my medicare kicks in at the end of this year. At last count they are not worth enough to bump me to a higher tax bracket and I can claim medical expenses to offset most of the taxes. It is a tough economy for sure and may get worse as the year goes on. I went through the low pay job situation back in 95-96 and it sucks. Just made last car payment in March so that helps till something else comes along. Got a school board meeting to attend tonight to let them know how I feel about their new budget. Last 2 I was at nobody else showed up from the public. They asked what I was there for and I told them I wanted to meet the folks who spend 18 percent of my income. Same with the local board meeting for our town. If taxes were reasonable I could get along ok on my social security.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH i know, i watch the news. its such a shame that people have basically just lost their money just because. it really is shitty


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> OH i know, i watch the news. its such a shame that people have basically just lost their money just because. it really is shitty



And try and remember how lucky you are to get a 2nd job...not far from me the local council advertised for a garbage man...250 people applied for the job in 24 hours...You my friend are 1 of the lucky ones.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah i know. took 7-8 months to get it, tho, lol


----------



## Galvatron

you could become a man whore 

Trust me it has it's perks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Been there, done that, cant find the tshirt


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Been there, done that, cant find the tshirt



You done something wrong then has your still broke


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You done something wrong then has your still broke


----------



## Galvatron

Thats what you were doing wrong


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i dont wanna talk to you no more, english pig dog! go and boil your bottom you son of a silly person!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i dont wanna talk to you no more, english pig dog! go and boil your bottom you son of a silly person!



You said it.....Bye.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yyyeaaahhh riiiight. like you could ever leave my thread. you'll be back


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well here i am. tired as hell. back from hell.


----------



## Erik

and how was your first night on the new job?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well here i am. tired as hell. _*back from hell*_.


----------



## Erik

Erik said:


> and how was your first night on the new job?


 


Rusty Shackleford said:


> back from hell


 
Well, depending on which side of the pitchfork you were on, it could have been kind of fun...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol i wasnt on the fun side, my friend


----------



## Galvatron

Ok you can stop sulking now im back....only as you asked so nicely


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahaha yea i knew you couldnt stay away. hehe how are you, my friend?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hahahaha yea i knew you couldnt stay away. hehe how are you, my friend?



I'm good as per....hows the Job going??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sucky. ive decided that im just gonna bum around and get paid for doing nothing. see how long itll take them to fire me. and untill then im jsut gonna collect paychecks for doin nothin. theye alreayd pissed me off, so its too bad for them


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sucky. ive decided that im just gonna bum around and get paid for doing nothing. see how long itll take them to fire me. and untill then im jsut gonna collect paychecks for doin nothin. theye alreayd pissed me off, so its too bad for them



 ya Plonker


----------



## Galvatron

Come on big boy where are you hiding...i need an insight from your crazy mind.


----------



## muleman RIP

The Ollies army is wearing him out?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> The Ollies army is wearing him out?



I'm betting a weekend of Alcohol abuse


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> The Ollies army is wearing him out?


 


Galvatron said:


> I'm betting a weekend of Alcohol abuse


 
yer both correct.


----------



## muleman RIP

I understand what you are going through. A young wife,2 jobs and off shift work is hard on you! Suck it up and take it like a man. I did it for 17years.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL ive been doing it off n on for a long while, too. i can never seem to hang on to the 2nd job for more than a few months tho till i get pissed, and tell them to go flip themselves LOL


----------



## Erik

today's thought: too much week, not enough weekend...


----------



## muleman RIP

I have to go cut another load of wood. Got 2 cows coming Wednesday and I need to get the fenceline up to snuff. I want that sucker shocking good before they come.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> today's thought: too much week, not enough weekend...


 
indeed


----------



## Galvatron

To pee or not to pee....i think i best go pee


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol you got issues, my friend


----------



## Spiffy1

That was an hour ago, I'm sure he's "flushed" them by now......


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought:
 i wish i was without pants...


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> todays thought:
> i wish i was without pants...



Well it's breezy here so i wish i had put on some pant's

I always chip in and do some housework...just prefer to do it naked and with rock music playing...trust me theres more than head banging going on here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok, goodbye then.


----------



## Galvatron

i thought that would scare ya off....

psychological warfare works every time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yer psychological alright. minus the logical part


----------



## Galvatron

ok spock....warp 6.....engage


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> ok spock....warp 6.....engage


----------



## Galvatron

open ya eyes....what a surprise


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> open ya eyes....what a surprise


 
excuse me, sir, but might i inquire as to what you are smoking, and kindly pass it around.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> excuse me, sir, but might i inquire as to what you are smoking, and kindly pass it around.



High on skittles....they are a bugger to sniff though


----------



## Galvatron

Now being serious....."DONT BUY DRUGS"




.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.




Become a Rock star you get them for free


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

theyre even harder to smoke


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol


----------



## Galvatron

At what age should a man think wearing an earing is odd??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

any age




my theory of evolution is that Darwin was adopted.
     - Stephan Wright


----------



## Galvatron

Do you wear one??

Sorry i was taking about men


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no i dont wear one, dammit. would never wear one. maybe a naval piercing, tho........


----------



## Galvatron

I have a piercing


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i prefer not to gain the knowledge as to where, galvie


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i prefer not to gain the knowledge as to where, galvie



hahahahahahaha am i messing with ya mind again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

“A republican stands up in congress and says 'I GOT A REALLY BAD IDEA!!' and the democrat stands up after him and says 'AND I CAN MAKE IT SHITTIER!!'”

- Lewis Black


----------



## Galvatron

Was you that Democrat

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58CJih1iYC0&feature=related"]YouTube - Don't Stop Me Now[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cant watch vids at work


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> At what age should a man think wearing an earing is odd??


 My dad got his ear pierced around age 50 - at age 72 he's still wearing a .40 carat diamond in that ear....


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> My dad got his ear pierced around age 50 - at age 72 he's still wearing a .40 carat diamond in that ear....



Damn you Erik you stopped me in my tracks on a piss take with Rusty....and Pop's must be cool with a son like you


----------



## Erik

he's a good guy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gooooooooooood mooooooooooooornin Rusty fans! and welcome to another edition of Rusty's Though of the Day. todays thought:

always piss downwind.

tune in after the break, when we will read some of our readers' fan mail!


----------



## Galvatron

We have our first caller.....

what's the best course of action when caught in a cross wind??

Over to you Rusty....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well, as someone whos been there, i can tell you that it isnt pleasent. best thing you can do is sway side to side to minimalize the splatter content on your jeans. next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have our next caller....

Is it true Rusty that you are an escaped chimp from the institute of Anal exploration???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no that is just plain and simple political slander. i am not a chimp.

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no that is just plain and simple political slander. i am not a chimp.
> 
> next caller?



Next caller....

Good day Rusty....referring to your last answer does this mean the Anal research bit is true??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sir, it is not. my anal is very much uncharted territory, thanks for the concern. next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have our next caller....

with the economic downturn and wanting to save as much $$$ as possible i was concerned about my fridge light....now im told it turns off when you close the door but how can i be sure without having to adopt a midget to put in the fridge to keep a check???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got any kids?

next caller


----------



## Galvatron

We have Jimmy here.....

Rusty i have a major issue....i have a neighbor that chooses to undress with the curtains open...is it wrong for me to take photo's???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well jimmy, that is a very good question. the correct answer depends on the individual in the neighboring window. tell me more, so that i can help to better answer your question.


----------



## Galvatron

Ok Jimmy as emailed in a picture to help you answer his question....


...


...


...


...


...


...


...


...


...


...


...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

..........




next caller?


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok seriously, i need the next caller, a beer, and a bottle of inver house


----------



## Galvatron

Our next caller is Billy from stoke....

Rusty i went on a date last night...well my first ever date and im worried after giving into temptation we held hands .....could a man of 43 catch a std from such mindless failings with his urges?????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well, billy, unfortunatley yes. but i think you have bigger issues to worry about. my first course of action would be to pack up all of the magic cards, star wars figures, and world of warcraft games and move on out of your mothers basement.

next caller


----------



## Galvatron

freddie from Botswana....


Rusty whats your view on men that marry sheep???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well galvie, er, oops, freddie, i think its wrong. there is no way you culd ever get a sheep's entire family to sit still through a wedding ceremony


----------



## Erik

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well galvie, er, oops, freddie, i think its wrong. there is no way you culd ever get a sheep's entire family to sit still through a wedding ceremony


 without eating the flowers....


----------



## muleman RIP

Sheep for inlaws will keep you warm. And they always tell you to come on BAAAAAck.


----------



## rback33

I stay away a few days... and this is the first thread I open... u guys have issues...


----------



## Erik

and for the record - Inver House is NASTY!!!
if I was forced to drink that, I'd NEED therapy...
you can even use that stuff as wino repellant - it'll even mask the taste of diet cola!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> I stay away a few days... and this is the first thread I open... u guys have issues...


 
lol reps for you that made me laff


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> and for the record - Inver House is NASTY!!!
> if I was forced to drink that, I'd NEED therapy...
> you can even use that stuff as wino repellant - it'll even mask the taste of diet cola!


 
lol yeah but its <10$ for a bottle and will mess ya up quick.

galvie! whos the next caller?


----------



## Erik

you should try McCormick's peach vodka - mix w/ OJ and it's a health drink!  (vitamin C, antioxidants, and pulp = fiber, right?)
Their whiskey ain't bad, either.  Used to make my own Irish cream with that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dont care for peach, but im up to try the whiskey, lol.


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> I stay away a few days... and this is the first thread I open... u guys have issues...



feel free to phone in and ask any questions you feel are issues in your life...Rusty is the brains im just the phone operator


----------



## Galvatron

Got a caller on line 3......

Hi is it ok for me to be breast feed at the age of 28...my friends say im strange???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its perfectly natural, caller, your friends have no clue what they are missing.

next caller, your on the air


----------



## HulaMac

Goodmorning, Rusty.
Is it ok to wear white after Labor Day?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

of course it is! white is a beautiful color, embrace it! thanks for calling

next caller, yer on the air


----------



## Galvatron

we have a caller calling back.......

Im the 28 year old thats being breast fed by my Mom....are you sure it's ok she is 65???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH! your being brestfed by your own mother? oh, ok yeah then no that aint right. next caller please???


----------



## Galvatron

Ok we have Dave  from New Zealand


hi guys is it true that if you put ya finger in ya right ear and a toe up ya ass you can warp drive to no-mans land in 30 seconds flat??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hello dave. interesting question. give it a try, and get back to us on that. im thinking no, but hey, anything can happen. next caller???


----------



## Galvatron

Dave from no-mans-land...

fook me it worked hahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello dave. well there, ya have it. folks! a toe in yer ass sends you far away. think id rather stay here, tho.

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have George from Italy on the line.....

I have an itch in the groin area...what could this be...im 93???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cobwebs

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Jasmin from Holland....

i not speak good English......you want sex with heshe???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv, im gonna let you field this one


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> galv, im gonna let you field this one



well im a married and yes i like a bit of venture in my life....but the answer is no....but i do have a friend thats maybe a little curious....call Murph on 555 -222-give it to me


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> well im a married and yes i like a bit of venture in my life....but the answer is no....but i do have a friend thats maybe a little curious....call Murph on 555 -222-give it to me




The only thing I have been curious about is your curiousity.


----------



## HulaMac

Frick and Frack, you should take this show on the road. You're killing me here.


----------



## Galvatron

Got a caller on line 2.....sounds Angry.....


Yo Rusty when you gonna pay ya Bar bill.....


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> The only thing I have been curious about is your curiousity.



Now im curious....it's all about you remember


----------



## Galvatron

HulaMac said:


> Frick and Frack, you should take this show on the road. You're killing me here.



Thank you caller Hula...i feel our message of humor and fun is getting to the people


----------



## BamsBBQ

long time listener
first time caller.


ok,  i paid for my wife's boob job about 6 months ago...we are now getting a divorce... do i get half still or do i just file for visitation rights? where do i legally stand?

thanks
jeff from canada


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HulaMac said:


> Frick and Frack, you should take this show on the road. You're killing me here.


 
lol thanks! im glad we are making a difference, thats what this thread is all about 



Galvatron said:


> Got a caller on line 2.....sounds Angry.....
> 
> 
> Yo Rusty when you gonna pay ya Bar bill.....


 
 very nice, sir!



BamsBBQ said:


> long time listener
> first time caller.
> 
> 
> ok, i paid for my wife's boob job about 6 months ago...we are now getting a divorce... do i get half still or do i just file for visitation rights? where do i legally stand?
> 
> thanks
> jeff from canada


 
hello jeff from canada, unfortunatley the breast enhancments were probably not entered into the pre-nup. you you have no ground to stand on. and mountains to only view. get a lawyer, you might be able to get one of them back.

next caller? yer on da air


----------



## Galvatron

We have Simon on line 4.....

Hi Rusty i have been dating a blow up doll for 3 months and i dont think she is the one for me....i should be going on a date with her tonight but just cant face it...

Whats the kindest way to let her down???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello simon. the most sensitive way to let her down, is behind the right leg, there is a little valve. pinch the valve to let out her air. then she will be let down, and you can move on.

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Caller on line 2....Jim from Scotland..


Rusty how do you know so much about blow up dolls


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shit i think thats my neighbor, NEXT CALLER PLEASE???


----------



## Galvatron

Caller on live 6....Oswald from the UK...

Rusty whats the best way to impress a Lady on a budget of $25???


----------



## Erik

hire a kid to lift your neighbor's wallet and use his credit cards.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

MCdonalds

next question??


----------



## Galvatron

We have Joey on line 2 he is only 13....


Rusty can you please explain the Birds and the Bee's has Mom and Dad keep avoiding my Questions....


----------



## Erik

Birds eat bees.
Women called Birds are fun to date.
Women referred to as "B's" are not.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao next caller???


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> Birds eat bees.
> Women called Brids are fun to date.
> Women referred to as "B's" are not.



Joey says thanks to Uncle Erik....and he thinks his Dad is helping out Mrs Bird down the road.


----------



## Galvatron

Line 6 has Tim ....

Rusty should Obama raise Taxes on Condom's to help pay for the Rise in teenage child pregnancy's????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats a good question, tim.

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

we have Sam on line 7...

My girlfriend Kim thinks im seeing another woman...how can i convince Susan im not???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well sam, first you better get your names straight


----------



## Galvatron

Caller on line 4...wont give her name....

Rusty whats the best way to dispose of my husbands remains...shit the Police are at the door i best go...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good call, good call. next question?


----------



## Galvatron

we have Amilo on line 2....

Me dont speek god Engesh....how me get Green card???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

call the INS. they will help 

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have a German caller by the name of Hans...

Rusty meine Penis wird in meinem Reißverschluß kann Sie bitte helfen gehaftet??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

um... lemon juice..

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Ok we have Deano from the UK on line 1...


Hi Rusty i have a spot on my Ass and my friends wont bust it for me....do i need friends like this???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yes you do. you need friends to kick you in the ass..

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Caller on line 5 ...Gus...

Dude wheres my car???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello gus. i think its over at the bar!

next caller!


----------



## Galvatron

We have Jill on line 4...


Rusty you Ba****d you have a son and you wont return my calls.....he is nearly 3 you sob....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

...

















well thats all the time we have today, folks. tune in monday for another episode!


----------



## Galvatron

Phew that went well m8


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty! It is the weekend and I don't think I can make it till Monday. What should I do?? I tried your doll and it did not work!


----------



## Erik

quit giving all your Beam to the pig and drink it yourself - then you won't notice how flat the doll is because you'll be using it as a blanket.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Galvatron said:


> Ok we have Deano from the UK on line 1...
> 
> 
> Hi Rusty i have a spot on my Ass and my friends wont bust it for me....do i need friends like this???


 
And ya'll bust my chops for a Winehouse thread?


----------



## Galvatron

Deadly Sushi said:


> And ya'll bust my chops for a Winehouse thread?



Well there is a fundamental difference here....here all thats posted is just mindless fun(maybe a little strange at times but harmless fun)....Now as for Amy FreakHouse there is nothing funny whats so ever.....in fact she is damn right pointless


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao!

well fans, its monday and you know what that means! time for another fun-tastic, superbly delicious episode of the Galv 'n' Rusty show!

(cue the theme music that sounds suspiciously close to Suffragette City by David Bowie)


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lmao!
> 
> well fans, its monday and you know what that means! time for another fun-tastic, superbly delicious episode of the Galv 'n' Rusty show!



Galv is striking until he gets paid for last weeks show


----------



## Erik

Galv is not striking.
Mrs. Galv is striking.
Thanks in large part to her, Galv has striking chidren.
Galv is...... well....... Galv.

Now maybe if he paid me enough, I might consider acceding that he does not in fact resemble Shrek's paler cousin Blek...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> Galv is not striking.
> Mrs. Galv is striking.
> Thanks in large part to her, Galv has striking chidren.
> Galv is...... well....... Galv.
> 
> Now maybe if he paid me enough, I might consider acceding that he does not in fact resemble Shrek's paler cousin Blek...



Watcha talking bout willis


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok, galv. heres a case of guiness. now get to work


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok, galv. heres a case of guiness. now get to work



Deal...

Caller on line 1 o it's Mrs Galv....Gulp!!!

My Husband is acting stranger by the day.....in fact i dont think i know who he is anymore....shall i take control of the Family Money issues before he spends it all on some strange obsession like Breeding snails...serious im concerned


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello mrs galv. yes. take his money, (i'll) take his beer, and take his snails and call the psych ward.  next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have the psych ward on line 4....

Hi Rusty what time does Galv finish work we need to arrange a pick up time??


----------



## thcri RIP

I don't think the Psych ward needs to pick either of you two up.  I think your already there but just don't know it.

Kind of like this guy


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> I don't think the Psych ward needs to pick either of you two up.  I think your already there but just don't know it.
> 
> Kind of like this guy



Hi room m8 hows tricks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello, psych. 5 oclock eastern. next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have Luke on line 2...

A strange looking man approached me at the weekend and said his name was Mr Vader and said he was my Father...should i speak to Mom about this or not Force the issue???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello luke. that is your father. go with the dark side, luke. they have candy.

next caller?


----------



## muleman RIP

Hello Rusty, sometimes I feel like a horses ass,sometime a man of steel. What should I do??


----------



## Erik

stay out of the rain.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well sir, best advice i can offer you is to wean yourself off of the crack, and get a job as a jockey/fencer.  

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have Pete on line 5....

when i got home last night my wife said"take off my Knickers"...so i did...

she then asked me to remove her Bra....so i did...

she then asked"take off my high hills" and yelled...


"Dont let me catch you wearing my clothes for work again!!!"......do you think she has PMT???


----------



## Erik

probably just afraid that one of the blokes at the office will hit on you instead of her...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well pete, you might want to converse with galv about this one. he has experience in this kind of situation 

next caller??


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> probably just afraid that one of the blokes at the office will hit on you instead of her...


----------



## Galvatron

We have Terry from Florida on line 8...

Hi Rusty....i am a 17 year old Boy and cant stop looking at women of all size and age....could i be a Lesbian???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello terry, you probably are. if i were you i would seek medical attention. some of those nurses are pretty hot.

next caller?


----------



## Spiffy1

Concerned Friend from the US.

I have two insane friends, and I'd like to encourage them to take a vacation.  Do you know which countries still encourage sterilzation in these fine resorts?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello concerned friend, do we know these two friends of yours?


----------



## Spiffy1

Maybe...   errrr, no not at all


----------



## Galvatron

we have George on line 7...

Hi guys love the show....now i'm 102 years of age and a widow of 25 years....but still have urges....1 would it be safe for me to try Viagra 2 will my arm take all the stress??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Spiffy1 said:


> Maybe...  errrr, no not at all


 




Galvatron said:


> we have George on line 7...
> 
> Hi guys love the show....now i'm 102 years of age and a widow of 25 years....but still have urges....1 would it be safe for me to try Viagra 2 will my arm take all the stress??


 
this show is becomming so very very wrong


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I think we need a commercial break


----------



## Spiffy1

Rusty Shackleford said:


> this show is becomming so very very wrong


 


Does that mean I don't get to find out whether Viagra will work for George?     Ok, I'll just have to tune in tomorrow.


----------



## Galvatron

Spiffy1 said:


> Concerned Friend from the US.
> 
> I have two insane friends, and I'd like to encourage them to take a vacation.  Do you know which countries still encourage sterilzation in these fine resorts?



Short answer....France.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao and we're back!

george, i dont think that viagra will work for you. and your arm may also fall off. try an escort service  next caller??


----------



## Galvatron

George as Rusty has not experience in this area i suggest you should speak to your Doctor and maybe invest in one of these to limber up first....


>>


>>


>>


>>


>>


>>


>>


>>


>>


>>


>>


>>>


>>


----------



## Galvatron

We have Jasmine on line 5...


Rusty are you single???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello jasmine. i am not single. i have 3 wives and 14 kids. sorry to dissapoint. 

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Caller on line 1...Nico from Russia...

I like to see a firm hand rule my nation....how firm is the hand that rules your Household??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well gee we seem to have lost that caller. next questions?


----------



## Galvatron

We have Sally on line 7...

Hi Rusty i have moved to a new house and whilst out in the garden my Neighbor pointed out i have a over grown bush.....what's the best way to trim it??


----------



## Erik

well, that depends.
you can either use some well sharpened hand shears to neaten it up around the egdes, or if you're in need of a complete change of scenery, you could use some powered clippers to trim it flush with the surroundings.
A third option would be to ask the neighbor for suggestions or maybe even help...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good answer! next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

we have Alice on line 4....

Can i ask Erik if he has a desire to Trim Bushes as he seems a man of wisdom and i like that in a man???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


>


----------



## Erik

While Erik *is* a man of many talents, Mrs. Erik, under those circumstances, might opt to do a bit of trimming herself -- with some loppers -- therefore it is felt he should abstain at this time.
thank you for calling, next caller!


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> While Erik *is* a man of many talents, Mrs. Erik, under those circumstances, might opt to do a bit of trimming herself -- with some loppers -- therefore it is felt he should abstain at this time.
> thank you for calling, next caller!



...you sir are a comedy genius


----------



## Galvatron

Ok heres Phil on line 4....

my wife left me for my neighbor....he (my neighbor)phoned me last night saying he wants his nail gun back(i burrowed it 3 weeks back)...hell i dont want her back should he not just call it quits???....and the nail gun i have serviced regular ??

crap im confused??????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao. well, phil, i say return the nail gun, but unload it first...



next???


----------



## Galvatron

We have Dom om line 7....

Before i return my neighbors wife should i unload too???


----------



## Erik

no deposit, no return!


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvi,  I can just about imagine that it won't be long and your wife will be calling you to get your arse back to work around the house.  Based on the posts you have made you obviously have done nothing today.  I am just warning you as a friend.  That 2 x 4 could hurt you know.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Galvi,  I can just about imagine that it won't be long and your wife will be calling you to get your arse back to work around the house.  Based on the posts you have made you obviously have done nothing today.  I am just warning you as a friend.  That 2 x 4 could hurt you know.


To be honest when i have spare time on my hands she would rather i sat here waffling mindless crap to you sad gits that listen rather than try and make her listen...she says thanks to you all 

And hey Rusty is the Brains here dont blame me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> We have Dom om line 7....
> 
> Before i return my neighbors wife should i unload too???


 


Erik said:


> no deposit, no return!


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> no deposit, no return!



You Sir deserve ya own slot...on the radio that is


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You Sir deserve ya own slot...on the radio that is


 
call it the galv adn rusty show with special guest, erik


----------



## Galvatron

Got Glen Miller on line 7...

Are we there yet???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NEVER!!!













next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Jake on line 2....

My girlfriend is making me choose between 2 movies tonight and im confused...Hairspray or brokeback mountain??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello, jake. the answer depends on whether your girlfriend is pre-op or post-op.

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Misty Tim on line 5...

Wow...things are bright....so many colors...what year is it??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well misty tim, last i checked, yes the colors are indeed bright and shiny, and i believe as far as the year, i last remember the year 2007, so it must be 2007


----------



## Galvatron

we have poor little Oswald on line 3...

Has anyone seen my puppy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello little oswald. i would walk down a couple blocks and check the lucky fortune chinese restaraunt


come on, folks! only an hour left in todays show, so get those calls in!

next caller, yer on the air!


----------



## Galvatron

Oswald again on line 5....


You sick sack of **** go **** your **** backwards with a ****

well that went well


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

someone needs to speak with that little bastards parents

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

we have technical problems with the Phone lines so heres for a cheesy lame ass tune 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuVtszMutTA"]YouTube - Chico - It's Chico Time - X Factor 2005 Live[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

vid dont work, mister!!!!!

NEXT CALLERR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

does now...but better off not watching....


we have finlay on line 5....

rusty i have looked all over for the TV remote....any ideas???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well, there is a good chance that your wife got tired of you being a lazy ass and hid the remote from you. check in the laundry room, somewhere i doubt you ever have been. (not that i would know any of this from experience....  )

next caller?


----------



## thcri RIP

Now that this Radio Station has gone off the air can someone please pull the electrical plug for these two guys please


----------



## rback33

lmao Great stuff from an ER at 1 in the a.m...... time to run for food..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYY YOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUU GUUUUUUUUUUUYSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

its tuesday mornin and you know what that means! TIME FOR THE SHOW!!!!!!

we have an early caller today:

hello, my name is Earl from Alabama. the doctor says i got my cousin pregnant, but im not sure because my cousin is half sheep. is this possible?


----------



## Erik

I've got mutton to say to ewe about that Earl, except to warn there's no way to pull the wool over a doctor's eyes when it comes to DNA testing.  Think about it before your next roll in the hay.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

FF is kinda quiet today...


----------



## Galvatron

Ok im back taking the calls...(getting day release is becoming harder these days)..


we have Kim on line 1...

Hi Rusty...my husband classes my Mom bottom of the food chain when she visits...even the Dog and cats are above her...is this right??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello kim. that is correct. (ducks)




next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Bob on line 4...

Rusty should i stop peeing in the pot plants...the wife says they look a little faint???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you shouldnt pee on them when you are full of gin. try beer or rum. that should liven them up some more. dont ask me how i know


next caller???


----------



## Galvatron

And we have Harry on line 6...

My wife smells and aint done the dishes in days...in fact she aint done anything she is still in bed....should i call a Doctor???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nah, just move out.

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Caller Murph on line 5...

Hi im mistaken for kelsey grammar often...could i be kelsey grammar???(if Murph see's this my wife made me post it )


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well sir, i think that you are. i am familiar with your work


next caller ur on the air?


----------



## Galvatron

Keith on line 3...

My son says im a jerk...my wife agrees...my boss agrees...so does all of my friends...are they the Jerks??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yes, and you must tell them so.

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have Freddie on line 6....

I'm touching myself


----------



## Erik

just remember to rinse with bleach afterwards.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks Erik...

caller on line 8 is Ben...

It's dark and Momma aint home from the Bar.....im 36 and i cant use the microwave til she gets home......can i play with matches???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NO! matches are dangerous for someone as young as you. use the stove. 

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

Ben on line 3 again...

The stove is Gas and your right....i best just turn it on and wait for Momma to light it correct???


----------



## Galvatron

Ben may have a point......


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

....


yes.


....


next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have senator Harris on the line...

Rusty what qualifications do you have to answer these calls...congress is concerned???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

10 years as a mississippi governor, 12 years as state senator, and 23 years as district judge. thanks for the call, chief.


next line?


----------



## Galvatron

we have professor spot on the line...

Rusty hows the Anal medication going??...any side effects???


----------



## thcri RIP

Here you two deal with this one.  I think there is more to it.






> *Burlington**, Mass.*: I have a problem that needs very careful decision. My husband is a hair stylist and I am not happy with my hair color and the way he cuts it. We know a very famous friend/hair stylist close to us and I want to go to him. Do you think it is a mistake or embarrassment for my husband or the other hair stylist if I decide to take the steps? I am very, very dissatisfied with my hair color/cut as it is now. I want a change of style and color and every time I beg him to do something different he just does the same thing or worse. Please understand that I am not putting my husband down or anything just want to look little bit different from how I've looked for so long.
> BTW—I never gone to others since we've been married, over 20 years now.




Dear Galvi and Roosti


----------



## Erik

If your husband is leaving you feeling a bit flat, its reasonable for you to want go elsewhere for a good shag.  Of course, in the interest of courtesy to this husband of 20 years, it may not be a good idea to inform him that he is no longer your mane man - rather wait and see how long it takes him to notice the change and then tell him he was so busy with other women's coiffures you didn't want to interrupt.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWNNNNNNNNNN


....


holy hell, howd i get to work?

............zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Erik

elves.
(not to be confused with Elvis)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

are they like the underpants gnomes?


----------



## Erik

Rusty Shackleford said:


> are they like the underpants gnomes?


 next caller!!!


----------



## Galvatron

We have Mindy on line 8...

Hi Guys does my Bum look big in this???


----------



## Erik

I would say "no", but it might be better if we had a picture of you out of those to compare to.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and there ya go. next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have Terry on line 4...

Hi my wife left me a to do list but i have misplaced it and stumbled upon Beer....should i phone her and ask what to do???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Definatley not! beer is a magical beverage. if you sit quietly with the tv on channel 17, things will get done on their own.


----------



## Galvatron

Ok another day and we have Roger on line 4...

Hi im a retired steel worker aged 68 and i miss the smell of man sweat and the sight of bulging muscles....what's the best way to replace them missing highlights of my day.


----------



## Erik

join a bowling leage.
next!


----------



## Galvatron

Good idea Erik...

Ok we have Jake on line 2...

Hi Guy's when was the last time you had a sexual encounter that involved another person....and i do hope it was of the opposite sex???



Some strange minds on the lines today.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

every night and afternoon for the past 56 years.

next caller?????


----------



## Galvatron

We have Jimbo on line 7...


My son told me to go **** yesterday and the pi** ant **** is getting his ******* bad words from some ****.....could it be from his ass wipe skool...Wa*****???


----------



## Erik

I doubt he's at school enough to pick up that kind of language.
Probably the pool hall or bowling alley.

next!


----------



## Bamby

Dear Forum Members,
      It's really getting difficult to get anything out of Rusty these days. All he really wants to do is hang around the water cooler. What should we do, change the brand of water ?
    The Management


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and were back!!! due to a much needed office modification by management, i am back online and better than ever. lets hear those calls!


----------



## Galvatron

caller on line 5...Bob from Hitchen...

Yo guys is it right for me to shit in the woods....Bears are protesting??


----------



## Red

Only If you bring your own Charmin!


----------



## Galvatron

Good reply Red thanks for the answer...

Hey Rusty are you drunk??   drugged???   naa just both i bet


----------



## Erik

sleeping it off - forgot to pace himself for the 3 day holiday weekend on this side of the pond.


----------



## Galvatron

watching the Indy 500 here and man thanks to you guy's for laying on such great racing....Respect.....watching on sky sports and the commentary and coverage is very good indeed.


----------



## Galvatron

Update on Rusty's whereabouts......

He is at the Hospital 

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...ls_In_Reichshoffen,_France,_Prosecutors_Claim


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

................. hi...... folks..............

ugh ive been trying to get ahold of some people all weekend about a couplec ars im interested in buying, and ive been working on mine, and holy shit i am in so much pain right now. i never even got drunk.


----------



## muleman RIP

You can't be hurting half as bad as I am! Wife has been on a planting kick and the ground is hard as a rock from lack of rain. I run the sprinklers but the wind keeps drying it out faster than I can wet it down. Started mulching today as they are calling for rain finally. What cars are you looking at? Did you work at Ollies over the weekend?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i was hunched over in the trunk of my car for a while with an already bad back cleaning it out, lol, so i really am hurting. ive had this back pain for going on 2 months now, and that didnt help matters. i worked on saturday, but im bakc in again tonight. the first car is an 86 celebrity eurosport in need of a fuel pump for 250$, and the other on is an 88 celebrity coupe for 600$. but neither seller is returning my emails, so i guess i wont be getting either one dammit.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im making a shopping list. this 4th of july is gonna be great! gonna put on a gooooood show this year. last years was pretty good, but this year will be better. what can be better than grown men, getting drunk and lighting shit on fire? NOTHIN I SAY!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well i was hunched over in the trunk of my car for a while




You were suppose to remove all of the alcohol bottles not drink them.    But I am sorry about your back.  I have a bad one also but my problem is more when I stand at a counter to work like a bench or doing dishes.  Locks right up.


murph


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> You were suppose to remove all of the alcohol bottles not drink them.  But I am sorry about your back. I have a bad one also but my problem is more when I stand at a counter to work like a bench or doing dishes. Locks right up.
> 
> 
> murph


 
yeah, thats what mine does. it sucks, lol.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

go to the docs on thursday.


----------



## Galvatron

Ok Rusty is running late with his Hormone Replacement therapist but should be here soon....

We have a caller on line 4 lets see if anyone can help out til Rusty arrives...

Hi my names Spencer and i live with my Mom....she has male friends over regular but im not allowed to have girls over...should i get my own place im 74???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no you should stay put. where the hell  were you yesterday, mister? i was waiting all day for you to come in here


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Ok Rusty is running late with his Hormone Replacement therapist but should be here soon....
> 
> We have a caller on line 4 lets see if anyone can help out til Rusty arrives...
> 
> Hi my names Spencer and i live with my Mom....she has male friends over regular but im not allowed to have girls over...should i get my own place im 74???




I think Spencer is Rusty


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i was waiting all day for you to come in here



How can i reply to that without getting banned

Think Rusty think


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I can i reply to that without getting banned


 

what???


----------



## Galvatron

We have Jimmy on line 7....he is 9 years old...

Hi is it true that if you put a Crayon up ya nose you smell the color???

and if you put a whole box in ya mouth you can sing a Rainbow???


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what???



you really are confused


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jimmy, did your mom smoke crack when she was pregnant??

and galv, what you typed didnt make sense, lol


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and galv, what you typed didnt make sense, lol



Never stopped anyone replying before


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol


----------



## Galvatron

Ok we a have a email from one of our listeners.....


Hi i have been smoking for 6 years and want to give up....got any tips???

From Jonny aged 12.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

heroin

next?


----------



## Galvatron

OK we have Lenny aged 9 on the line....


I overheard my dad saying that sex is better than Beer.....what the hell is Beer???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Beer is what usually causes sex.

next?


----------



## rback33

Galvatron said:


> OK we have Lenny aged 9 on the line....
> 
> 
> I overheard my dad saying that sex is better than Beer.....what the hell is Beer???



This should be good.. Rusty wonders what sex is.... these two need to get together


----------



## Galvatron

We have Joan on line 7....


My husband keeps leaving the Toilet seat up.....is it true you cant teach old dogs new tricks???


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> This should be good.. Rusty wonders what sex is.... these two need to get together



 Reps if i can.


----------



## Galvatron

Graham on line 1....

I split from my Girlfriend last week and now she wants all she gave me back....how can i give back a STD???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy hell thats just terrible!


next caller next caller next caller


----------



## Galvatron

we have Paul on line 7....

Hi guys ...i have a Blind Friend and it's his 40th Birthday coming up soon...last year i got him a cheese grater and he said it was the best book he had ever read...how can i top this??


----------



## rback33

Galvatron said:


> we have Paul on line 7....
> 
> Hi guys ...i have a Blind Friend and it's his 40th Birthday coming up soon...last year i got him a cheese grater and he said it was the best book he had ever read...how can i top this??



 I have the perfect reply, but it is SOOO rated R and not for the open forum....


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> I have the perfect reply, but it is SOOO rated R and not for the open forum....



Chicken


----------



## BamsBBQ

Jeff from Canada

Awhile ago i called about my soon to be ex-wife and her boob implants. Well it seems she will give me visitation rights if i pay for her face lift..
i already have $6000 invested in "the girls" should i cut my losses or pay for the lift?? because i really enjoy my "visitations" with the girls..lol


----------



## Galvatron

BamsBBQ said:


> Jeff from Canada
> 
> Awhile ago i called about my soon to be ex-wife and her boob implants. Well it seems she will give me visitation rights if i pay for her face lift..
> i already have $6000 invested in "the girls" should i cut my losses or pay for the lift?? because i really enjoy my "visitations" with the girls..lol



Jeff hit a Tittie bar and cut ya losses....as for the face lift go for a paper bag and save ya $$$.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

we have Terry on line 8...

is it wrong for me to sleep with my aunties thumb in my mouth??

she says she wont tell


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mornin folks! last night i located a friend of mine i havent seen in a while. hes in jail for probation violation. he should be out in time to be at my 4th of july blast, tho


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mornin folks! last night i located a friend of mine i havent seen in a while. hes in jail for probation violation. he should be out in time to be at my 4th of july blast, tho




Are you saying that even though you been talking a lot to Galvi you haven't seen him in a while??


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Are you saying that even though you been talking a lot to Galvi you haven't seen him in a while??



I only get weekday release from where i am and i only get it on Tuesdays(Wednesday if it's a Bank Holiday Monday)so it aint me as the 4th of July is on a Saturday and only Block c can apply for weekend release but i am trying for a Transfer.

I do hope this clears up any misunderstandings.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

geez lol


----------



## Galvatron

Ok we have Alfie on Line 4....


Choices o choices help me out guy's...should i cut the Red or Blue wire???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cut the green one. and if there is no green one, run!



next?


----------



## Galvatron

We have Mike on line 5....

Hi...is it possible to use the washing machine to mix some concrete?? my wife says no but im sure i can prove her wrong.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

only one way to find out. go for it, and let us know the results!


----------



## Galvatron

mike again on line 3....

Whats best for a black eye and where best to get a new cheap washing machine???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

raw steak for the eye, and as for a new washing machine, theres no such thing as a cheap women.


----------



## Galvatron

Ok we a caller on line 9...it's Julie from Harrow...

Rusty why are you such a sexist ****.....not getting of late???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LMAO next caller??


----------



## Galvatron

We have Alan on line 5...

Rusty im told i may go blind if i keep ...well you know....doing what i do in the bathroom....i never see that comment coming so is it true??


----------



## rback33

Galvatron said:


> We have Alan on line 5...
> 
> Rusty im told i may go blind if i keep ...well you know....doing what i do in the bathroom....i never see that comment coming so is it true??



Rusty stepped into the bathroom himself and he can still see... there must not be any truth to it....

Next caller....


----------



## rback33

Um... did rusty get his belt too tight in the bathroom?


----------



## Galvatron

We have Bert on line 5...

Hi guys...my flat m8 keeps inviting over his big bird and his m8 that eats all the cookies....its making me make mistakes on my counting 1-10 exam...should i make Ernie move out???


----------



## muleman RIP

let him stay but order more cookies when he is around. Paging Rusty,where is Rusty?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty is on a hot date with Miss Botswania


----------



## thcri RIP

I thought at first it was Amy Winehouse


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> I thought at first it was Amy Winehouse



No Sir just her pretty sister


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> No Sir just her ****** sister




There I fixed your quote for you.  Of them two which is prettier is open for discussion.  A discussion that I don't want to be part of.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi folks. sorry i havent been around, ive been working all weekend and when i wasnt working i was either helping mom in law move or at the bar. seems liek i didnt miss much tho lol


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hi folks. sorry i havent been around, ive been working all weekend and when i wasnt working i was either helping mom in law move or at the bar. seems liek i didnt miss much tho lol



Oh thank God you are OK! I was afraid you hung yersef with you belt while trying to go blind in the bathroom...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yer a nut


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yer a nut



That could be the understatement of the day!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol. well more good news for rusty. the 3rd brake light on my car is malfunctioning, and will not pass enxt years inspection. at least the light costs only a measley 200 dollars.......... grrr


----------



## Galvatron

hey Rusty the clown have you run out of thoughts???


----------



## rback33

Galvatron said:


> hey Rusty the clown have you run out of thoughts???



Or beer?


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> Or beer?



I waited for a reply.....looks like Both....poor Guy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry ive actually be working at my job today


----------



## Galvatron

Don't ya killing me here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BITE ME!


----------



## Galvatron

Incy Wincy Spider climbed up the water spout 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YOU SIR, ARE A DRUG ADDICT


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sorry ive actually be working at my job today



Holy cow the S is getting deep now.....



Rusty Shackleford said:


> BITE ME!



I am not sure which one of you will like this the best.. galvy doin the biting or Rusty getting bit....

I expect it to be messy for sure......


----------



## Galvatron

Hey Clarkson always gets first bite....he is my Buddy like it or not


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WOW thats a shame how this thread has gone


----------



## Galvatron

By the way i just got out the Shower....I'm Naked 


that will screw with some minds


----------



## thcri RIP

Good thing we are having dinner much later than normal tonight.  Hopefully I will get that thought out of my head.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Good thing we are having dinner much later than normal tonight.  Hopefully I will get that thought out of my head.



By the way im having a rub down about the time your Dinner hits the plate....happy eating


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> WOW thats a shame how this thread has gone



If you had been here doing your job do you think we would be here now?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> If you had been here doing your job do you think we would be here now?


 ..........


probly


----------



## muleman RIP

Quit playing whack-ado and put one of those add on lights up on the rear deck. It only says a third light must work if so equipped. Nothing against putting a replacement light elsewhere. Get Galv to send you one of those mini lights from England. If you took the gay pride bumper sticker off they might not look at it so close!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Quit playing whack-ado and put one of those add on lights up on the rear deck. It only says a third light must work if so equipped. Nothing against putting a replacement light elsewhere. Get Galv to send you one of those mini lights from England. If you took the gay pride bumper sticker off they might not look at it so close!


 

O yer funny right there


----------



## Galvatron

Ok we have our first caller of the day on line 6 and it's Mikey...

Hi Rusty i think the word Bangkok is so so funny....do you think it is funny??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i think its friggin hilarious!

next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have Mikey again on line 3....

Rusty what about having a power tool in Bangkok do you find that funnier??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no, that is simply not funny.


next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have Winston on line 7...

Hi Guy's....my wife says she cant remember the last time i took a shower but i know it was June 17th 1978....could she being showing signs of a bad memory??


----------



## Erik

it's a hint she wants more sex.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

we have George on line 2....

Rusty whats the best way to use a paint brush...up and down strokes or side to side...wife is nagging to get the job done but i want to get it right.


----------



## Erik

slow circles with the occasional vertical or horizontal to even out the strokes


----------



## Galvatron

we have Brian on line 2....

Hi Guys i would like to ask for Erik's advice as he seems to understand women...Erik my wife thinks im having an affair and has stopped talking to me...im loving the peace and quiet so whats the best way to keep her thinking i am having an affair???


----------



## Erik

buy a cheap cell phone and call yourself at home on occasion, then hang up as soon as she answers.


----------



## Galvatron

Good advice rik...ok we have Jone on line 5...

Hi guy's does size matter?? i think it does ...my husband says it dont but still he buys a car with the biggest Gas Guzzling engine possible???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YES, it does indeed


----------



## Erik

that's because he feels a large back seat gives a more comfortable ride


----------



## Galvatron

we have Sam on line 1....

Hi im Sam and im thinking about becoming Samantha but am worried about the drugs i will have to take to develop the right hormones.....am i right to do this to become a Lesbian???


----------



## Erik

you can start by going shoe shopping, then getting a manicure/pedicure and complete waxing - any vestigal guy parts will likely have shriveled up and be ripped out at that point, so you'll be able to save on the meds.


----------



## Galvatron

we have Billy Bob on line 6....

Hi im confused....my Dad says Mom slept around a lot and thats why he left her...how can i be sure she is my real Mom???


----------



## Erik

she probably isn't.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

My momma talkin to me tryin to tell me how to live
But I don't listen to her cause my head is like a sieve
My daddy he disowned me cause I wear my sister's clothes
He caught me in the bathroom with a pair of pantyhose
My basketball coach he done kicked me off the team
For wearing high heeled sneakers and acting like a queen

The world's comin to an end and I don't even care
As long as I can have a limo and my orange hair
And it don't bother me if people think I'm funny
Cause I'm a big rock star and I'm making lots of money
Money (x5)

I'm so bloody rich
I own apartment buildings and shopping centers
And I onlly know three chords


----------



## Galvatron

Man you are one strange weirdo....i think it's time for me to hangout else where


This is getting too weird for me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NAH. you love it, LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i also love fish sticks n tater tots


----------



## Erik

mmmmmmmmmmmm..............
tater tots smothered in melted cheese and salsa or chili............


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oooooooooooooo


----------



## Galvatron

Have you come back to reality yet Rusty......peach pie with clotted cream


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

where am i?


----------



## Galvatron

Back at the Anal research center.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

knobsock!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

time for a few beers, folks. startin off with my last cold railbender, after this will be moving on to the shock tops, untill either the beer is gone, or i am.


----------



## Erik

you should try fig newtons dunked in single malt scotch.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

iiiiiiiiiinteresting


----------



## Galvatron

come on slacker whats ya thought for the day???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im out of beer...


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im out of beer...




I have some 32 chit on the shelf you could have.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well its a sober morning for rusty. lets start the show


----------



## Galvatron

Ok we have Chuck on line 5.....


Hi Guy's whats the best way to remove all traces of blood from the trunk of my car??


----------



## Erik

trade plates with someone who has the same make and color.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well put. next caller?


----------



## Galvatron

We have Timmy on line 2...


Hi guy's where do you think the best place to meet a future wife would be???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

A A


next?


----------



## Galvatron

Hey Rusty whats with the serious Educated Avatar look.....who you kidding


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahhhhh yer mommas ass!


----------



## Galvatron

What's up grumpy??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im just frickin tired. had three cups of coffee and still feel like nodding off


----------



## Galvatron

Put ya feet up and have a kip....ya old m8 Galv will cover for ya


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL

and when the hell did you become a mod?


----------



## Galvatron

You best cheer up real soon ya grumpy old git.....dont make me come round and give ya a slap


----------



## Erik

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im just frickin tired. had three cups of coffee and still feel like nodding off


 
at least you don't feel like sodding off...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thought for today:

i hate money. specially when im out of it...


----------



## Erik

I hate Bills - 'cause they take away all my money -- wanna trade?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no i got enough of my own. between the finacne company, and the collections company, and then the regular bills lol


----------



## Erik

just trying to help -- you know since Money is the root of all evil, I was just offering to take on that burden for you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol


----------



## Galvatron

I love spending other peoples money


----------



## Erik

I didn't realize you work for your government.


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> I didn't realize you work for your government.



Now thats low


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA! that deserves reps, erik


----------



## Erik

NEXT Caller!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well since galv is slack-assin off again, ill take the next call.

jack from holland asks:

what would happen if i wore banana peels as shoes?


----------



## Galvatron

For sure you would get down stairs much quicker


Next caller


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok i got jeremy C from england.

why is it so damn foggy up here?


----------



## Galvatron

Being up in a plane has that effect....either that or you are smoking in bed


Next caller


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

next call we have pedro from LA

Que?


----------



## Galvatron

Quote Que? Quote

Pool Bus dole rubiks......come on help me here


----------



## Erik

ell


----------



## Galvatron

Caller on line 5....Helen...


Hi Guy's can you catch Crabs from Crabsticks???


----------



## Erik

not if you lick them clean first.


----------



## Galvatron

Mack on line 3...

Can i make a meat pie for my Mother-in-law from tinned dog food without offending the dogs???


----------



## Erik

only if you make one for them, too.


----------



## Galvatron

We have Pepe on line 7...

Si...my omega Sanchez got me new passport as promised yet Picture not look like me.....is this problemo???


----------



## Erik

no problemo, just take the ID to your local INS office and they will take a current picture for you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sooooo. who here wants to donate to the rusty's reliefe fund? (AKA beer money)


----------



## Galvatron

no...you want it you earn it.


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> no...you want it you earn it.




Your mean, give him some dangit.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Your mean, give him some dangit.



He can to some jobs for me and earn some.


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> He can to some jobs for me and earn some.




Ok so like your across the pond,  send him to my place, you can see what needs to be done and then pay him.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL

its ok. i get paid tomorrow and i can pick up my shiney new case of LOWENBRAU


----------



## Erik

my payday is Friday, but since I wrote a check for $7300 yesterday and will be writing another for about $600 tonight, I doubt there's any new beer in my future.  Guess I'll just have to drink the stuff in the fridge this weekend instead...


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> LOL
> 
> its ok. i get paid tomorrow and i can pick up my shiney new case of LOWENBRAU



I used to drink that way back in my single days....myself and a good friend re-named it lowered-standards....plenty of that and you went home with any old dolly bird


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LMAO


----------



## Galvatron

You aint heard of even a fraction of what i got up to as a single man....Hence im  a in-patient 

By the way the weather was nice for day release yesterday


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey my buddy gets out of jail next week!


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> I used to drink that way back in my single days....myself and a good friend re-named it lowered-standards....plenty of that and you went home with any old dolly bird




eeeewwwwwww


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> eeeewwwwwww



hey i bet you have ya fair share of youthful stories....if you can remember that far back


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Kei

Everytime I look in here I'm not sure what's going on. lol


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> hey i bet you have ya fair share of youthful stories....if you can remember that far back




I was trying to forget them.    But you had to make comment


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Kei said:


> Everytime I look in here I'm sure what's going on. lol


 
lol i usually have no idea whats going on, and its my thread


----------



## Galvatron

Kei said:


> Everytime I look in here I'm sure what's going on. lol



Every time i pop in here to have a look i cringe at what i might read next


----------



## Kei

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lol i usually have no idea whats going on, and its my thread


lol
That's what I meant. I don't know what's going on when I come in here. lol I left out a word in that first post and the meaning became the opposite.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL i figured thats what you meant haha. thats ok, tho. its always good to join in on the fun.


----------



## Kei

Galvatron said:


> Every time i pop in here to have a look i cringe at what i might read next


It's a thread to boldly go into.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Kei said:


> It's a thread to boldly go into.


reps for you
now thats a GREAT subtitle for this thread! GALV! make it happen!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> reps for you
> now thats a GREAT subtitle for this thread! GALV! make it happen!



Hey i aint changing nothing...it's your mess you live with it 


Anyone for a Beer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Hey i aint changing nothing...it's your mess you live with it


 
 



> Anyone for a Beer


 
yeah ME DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Got 24 bottles of Stella here....330ml size bottles.....and free from a customer so that will make them taste even better.


----------



## Galvatron

Kei said:


> lol
> That's what I meant. I don't know what's going on when I come in here. lol I left out a word in that first post and the meaning became the opposite.



I fixed it for you.


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> Every time i pop in here to have a look i cringe at what i might *write* next


 
here Galv -- I fixed your post for you...  



Galvatron said:


> Got 24 bottles of Stella here....330ml size bottles.....and free from a customer so that will make them taste even better.


 
I could handle some free Stella Artois about now...


----------



## Kei

Galvatron said:


> I fixed it for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

STEELLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!







sorry


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> here Galv -- I fixed your post for you...



Yea this is my biggest worry.....i have this problem where i type and think later

PS this Stella Artois is ice cold and i was wrong it's the large 660ml bottles


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> PS this Stella Artois is ice cold


 
shaddup! quit teasing me, ya hooker


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> shaddup! quit teasing me, ya hooker



let me take a picture...2 min


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

plonker!


----------



## Galvatron

O baby your so smooth......let me caress your fine slender neck and taste your cold refreshing contents


YES YES YES


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i got a pic for ya


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hope its forum appropriate


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hope its forum appropriate



I can see them hands aint done a honest days work .....and by the way you are pointing that at yaself


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I can see them hands aint done a honest days work .....and by the way you are pointing that at yaself


 
IM #1!


----------



## Galvatron

24 bottles of beer on my desk,24 bottles of beer....

i drink 1 down and fool around....

23 bottles of beer on my desk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao u sir are a nut that fell from a crooked tree


----------



## Galvatron

I know and i landed right next to you


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lmao u sir are a nut that fell from a crooked tree




you telling us Galvi ain't straight


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I know and i landed right next to you


 
scary, innit?


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> you telling us Galvi ain't straight



Me i have never been confused my dear watson....maybe a little strange...at times a little curious but never confused


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> you telling us Galvi ain't straight


 
well you were here on newyears, you tell me

i aint sayin he aint _straight_.... just he aint _right_


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Me i have never been confused my dear watson....maybe a little strange...at time a little curious but never confused



Ms. Girdleson, would you cancel my trip to see Galvi


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Ms. Girdleson, would you cancel my trip to see Galvi



O im so upset now...i was gonna show you all of my Speedo collection


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty installs a safety plan in case of a spill


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

is that Heaven?


----------



## Erik

Heineken: from the German "Heinie" (a$$) and "ken"  (to know), which gives us a beer that lets us know what a mouthfull tastes like...

Lowenbrau:  from the german "lowen" (noise a cow makes) and brau (beer), which gives us a domestic beer impersonating an import that tastes like cow belches or cud...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

MOVIN ON UP!!!! come on folks, we together can make this the #1 thread on the forum!


----------



## Erik

I dunno - that 2 word post thread looks kind of fun...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TRAITOR!


----------



## Galvatron

Im not sure we will make it to the top...we will get banned first


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Im not sure we will make it to the top...we will get banned first


 
well if we havent YET... i doubt we will 

WE TOO GOOD!


----------



## Erik

next caller!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes we have paulie form new york on line 3

hey tony sent me down to collect on rustys bar debt, where is that weasel


----------



## Galvatron

Good luck with that mission...but hey try trapping him by laying out some Beer as bait

Next caller


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

paulie from NY again:

well i tried your bait, but it seems he drank it all last time he was here, theres none left. what do i do now??


----------



## Galvatron

Cut ya loses....i dont think anyone could afford to keep feeding that Alcy with Beer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

paulie again:

but we're out 250 grand! we're gonna have to shut down the bar! what can i do?!


----------



## Erik

try putting out a bottle of Southern Comfort


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh no! make that 270 grand!! he drank all the Jager too!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and the SoCo!!!


----------



## Erik

maybe Paulie should just pay the tab himself -- it might be cheaper...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok folks! rusty's back from the bar and ready to resume the show! what'd i miss?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty get back to the Bar they need ya $$$ to stay afloat


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what??? hey i left a tip!


----------



## Galvatron

Heres a tip....Lucky boy 3:15....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

next caller!!!!


----------



## Erik

Will from Ft Smith:  how do I get the song Mambo #5 out of my head?


----------



## Galvatron

we have jake line 4...


Can i interest anyone in buying 1 of my Farts in a Jar...matured for 2 weeks now???


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> Will from Ft Smith:  how do I get the song Mambo #5 out of my head?



take a long sprinting run head first into a wall....shit now its in my head


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> Will from Ft Smith: how do I get the song Mambo #5 out of my head?


 
i dont know but thanks to you dammit the song is stuck in my head!



Galvatron said:


> we have jake line 4...
> 
> 
> Can i interest anyone in buying 1 of my Farts in a Jar...matured for 2 weeks now???


 jake, sell it to your mother.


----------



## Erik

Erik said:


> Will from Ft Smith: how do I get the song Mambo #5 out of my head?


 


Galvatron said:


> take a long sprinting run head first into a wall....shit now its in my head


 


Rusty Shackleford said:


> i dont know but thanks to you dammit the song is stuck in my head!
> 
> perfect!
> shared pain is the best kind!
> bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS


----------



## Galvatron

Freddie on line 1.....


whens Daddy coming home....i keep asking her and the mailman but Mom just keeps screaming yes yes yes through the bedroom door???....and why is the door locked???


----------



## Erik

use a spoon handle to unlock the door and yell "yay! Daddy's home!"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WELL freddie the answer it quite simple:

THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS
THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS, YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS


----------



## Erik

1, 2, 3-4-5..
a little bit of monica...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> 1, 2, 3-4-5..
> a little bit of monica...


 

... in my life..

dammit


----------



## Erik

Ladies and Gentlemen, this is Mambo Number 5

One, two, three, four, five
Everybody in the car, so come on
Let's ride to the liqueur-store around the corner
The boys say they want some gin and juice
But I really don't wanna
Beerbust like I had last week
I must stay deep
Because talk is cheap
I like Angela, Pamela, Sandra and Rita
And as I continue you know
They are getting sweeter
So what can I do I really beg and you my Lord
To me flirting it's just like sport, anything fly
It's all good let me dump it
Please set in the trumpet

Chorus:
A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man

And jump and down go and move it all around
Shake your head to the sound
Put your hand on the ground
Take one step left
And one step right
One to the front and one to the side
Clap your hands once
And clap your hands twice
And if it looks like this
Then you are doing it right

Chorus:
A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man

I do all
To fall in love with a girl like you
You can't run and you can't hide
You and my gonna touch and sky

Chorus:
A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok erik, take this!

*"Livin' La Vida Loca"

*She's into superstitions black cats and voodoo dolls. 
I feel a premonition that girl's gonna make me fall. 
She's into new sensations new kicks in the candle light. 
She's got a new addiction for every day and night. 

She'll make you take your clothes off and go dancing in the rain. 
She'll make you live her crazy life but she'll take away your pain 
like a bullet to your brain. Come On! 

_[CHORUS:]_
Upside, inside out she's livin la vida loca 
She'll push and pull you down, livin la vida loca 
Her lips are devil red and her skin's the color mocha 
She will wear you out livin la vida loca Come On! 
Livin la vida loca, Come on! 
She's livin la vida loca. 

Woke up in New York City in a funky cheap hotel 
She took my heart and she took my money 
she must've slipped me a sleeping pill 
She never drinks the water and makes you order French Champagne 
Once you've had a taste of her you'll never be the same 
Yeah, she'll make you go insane. 

_[CHORUS]_

She'll make you take your clothes off and go dancing in the rain. 
She'll make you live her crazy life 
but she'll take away your pain like a bullet to your brain. Come On!

_[CHORUS]_


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEcm8--yHos&feature=related"]YouTube - THE MOST ANNOYING SONG EVER!!!!!!!!!!![/ame]


----------



## Erik

heck.
not even "Bohemian Rhapsody" or "Dancing Queen" can kill this thing.
I may have to dig out my Ramones Greatest Hits CD when I get home.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you, sir, suck!


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> YouTube - THE MOST ANNOYING SONG EVER!!!!!!!!!!!





What!!  Was this you life before ForumsForums


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> What!!  Was this you life before ForumsForums



I have many talents....most are banned in 18 countries


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> heck.
> not even "Bohemian Rhapsody" or "Dancing Queen" can kill this thing.
> I may have to dig out my Ramones Greatest Hits CD when I get home.


 
shit, i dont think alice cooper could rid the world of that!


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> I have many talents....most are banned in 18 countries




Ok you with many talents look at this site, there is a picture on the wall, look at it close, what is wrong.  If your sound is low you won't hear the hints.


Picture


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Ok you with many talents look at this site, there is a picture on the wall, look at it close, what is wrong.  If your sound is low you won't hear the hints.
> 
> 
> Picture



i aint falling for that old trick.....i hear screams most nights from the room next door


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats because you keep sending them xrated pics of yourself


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thats because you keep sending them xrated pics of yourself



not true.....i sell them at a fair price....i have to give my fans what they want


----------



## Erik

success!!!
wife sent me lyrics to a Monkees song and now it's taken over...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> success!!!
> wife sent me lyrics to a Monkees song and now it's taken over...



is it this one 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM3C_Rc3uwk"]YouTube - Britains Got Talent, Singing Monkey[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> i aint falling for that old trick.....i hear screams most nights from the room next door




You fell for it didn't you??


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> You fell for it didn't you??



Hmmmmmmmm....yes....TWAT


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

great vid, galv!


----------



## Erik

not the same song.
and sigh...
it didn't last...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

llama song!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

woohoo!!!! beerday!!, er i mean payday!!!


----------



## Galvatron

I thought Friday was Payday??

Sorry Beer day


----------



## Erik

Mambo #5 mentions beer...
and it's really too bad Rusty doesn't work for Molson - then he'd get 2 cases of beer a month free!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> Mambo #5 mentions beer...
> !


 
you suck 


and galv, now that i work 2 jobs, i have payday on thurs AND fri!!


----------



## Galvatron

Hey i may need help with the Stella Artois.....i just could not get into it yesterday


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good, thats what you get for bragging it to me that you had it and i didnt


----------



## Galvatron

well i will try harder today....but not yet...maybe  i will start when i start dinner...saying that i best not i get carried away and forget the oven is on


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HAHAHA 

getting my case on my way home from work. figure i can have it half away by bedtime


----------



## Galvatron

Please tell me the ciggies are not on the shopping list??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well sir that depends on wether or not i run out before then..


----------



## Galvatron

You really should stop sucking on them Fags


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah, probly


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ramalamadingdong


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ramalamadingdong



Is that a Muslim Holiday


----------



## Erik

Hey, Rusty - look at it this way.
$4-5 a pack for smokes vs $12-16 a case for beer -- if you quit smoking that's an extra case or 2 of beer a week!  (or a liter of Jager or S. Comf)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah i know i know i know. i tell myself that often. i figure im just not ready to quit yet. and if you aint ready, it aint gonna happen


----------



## Galvatron

I can help you Quit smoking.....every time you lite one up think of "Amy druggie twat scum Winehouse".....that could make me Quit life false stop


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Caller on line 4...Billy

hey guy's i need help....im on work experience and my Boss said to go out and paint the porch and all i can see is his Porsche....is this what he meant i dont want to let him down on my first day???


----------



## muleman RIP

Yes. But use a small brush!


----------



## Erik

don't forget to scuff the surface before priming -- otherwise the new paint might not stick.


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fragile goods on board.....


----------



## Erik

man, if you're gonna tell us you drink a lot of beer, at least drink beer -- not tasteless water substitutes...
There was more taste and substance in one bottle of Spiffy's Imperial Stout than in both of those boxes of "beer"...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WELL mister, when your as cheap as i am, it doesnt take much to make me happy


----------



## Erik

even when I was a broke and starving college student, I would opt for 6 decent beers over 12 cheap ones -- at least when I was going for taste.
OTOH, as a machinist in my 20's I would have 1-2 cans of Oly Gold Light when I walked in the door from work, because it was cheaper than gatorade and didn't taste as bad.  (Beer is GREAT as an electrolite replenisher)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well the Keys just plain rule for the price, and the MBL isnt bad either. i save my craft beers, (dundee, Erie, Hop Hog,) for myself. the MBL is for company


----------



## Galvatron

I kinda feel sorry for you....what next cheap imported ciggies laced with Play-doe


----------



## Erik

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well the Keys just plain rule for the price, and the MBL isnt bad either. i save my craft beers, (dundee, Erie, Hop Hog,) for myself. the MBL is for company


 
 If you REALLY want to save $$$ on feeding beer to company, buy some Zima.  Some folks will feel sorry enough for you that they'll bring you beer so you don't have to drink it!  (the others will turn it down - so one 12 pack might last an entire summer!)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> If you REALLY want to save $$$ on feeding beer to company, buy some Zima. Some folks will feel sorry enough for you that they'll bring you beer so you don't have to drink it! (the others will turn it down - so one 12 pack might last an entire summer!)


 
zima's been dead for at least a year.


----------



## Erik

PROOF that my tactic would work!
go find a crusty, dusty case of it in the back of a liquor store and you'll never have to supply your hard earned booze to another deadbeat!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im sorry but i LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE cheap beer. its just my trailer park mentality, i suppose. cant help it


----------



## muleman RIP

Girls drink "light" beer! Get yourself a case of Old Milwaukee pounders and do some real drinking. That is for Friday morning when you get off third shift. By afternoon you can hit the state store and do some real drinking.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im gettin my cold stones on teh way home from work tonight. those are for me


----------



## Erik

Colt 45 or Mickey's Big Mouths...


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> *Colt 45 *or Mickey's Big Mouths...




Boy if that don't bring back memories.  When I was around 15 and the law was 21 I had a neighbor that would get me a case of Colt 45 in the 16oz cans.  That was more than enough for a 4 people in a car to have fun with on a Friday night.  Ok I admit there was some left over for Friday night too.

Eventually the law in Minnesota changed to 18.  It made it easier for us under 18 to get it without being carded.


murph


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> That was more than enough for a 4 people in a car to have fun with on a *Friday night*. Ok I admit there was some left over for *Friday night* too.


 
have any today, m8?


----------



## thcri RIP

No I don't drink much at all anymore.  I may if lucky have 3 beers a year.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell ive had a pitcher of coors lite, at least 5 shots of southern comfort, (yum btw,)  :a bottle of molson XXX and on my third can of Key lite. so im feelin ok LMAO


----------



## Kei

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hell ive had a pitcher of coors lite, at least 5 shots of southern comfort, (yum btw,)  :a bottle of molson XXX and on my third can of Key lite. so im feelin ok LMAO


How can you still type? lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Kei said:


> How can you still type? lol


 
eh, thats not alot for me,


----------



## Galvatron

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mornin, m8


----------



## Galvatron

I'm home all day...done my invoices....sun is shining....lawns are cut...may make a late lunch and go outback with a Cold Beer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

beer.. i dont need another beer LOL did you see what i consumed last night?


----------



## Galvatron

I can guess....and i can hear ya Liver pounding from here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hell ive had a pitcher of coors lite, at least 5 shots of southern comfort, (yum btw,) :a bottle of molson XXX and on my third can of Key lite. so im feelin ok LMAO


 
this is why i typed last night


----------



## Galvatron

Jokes aside you want to be careful...you will be amazed how things catch ya up and bite ya on the Ass.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh i know, thats why i stopped there.


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hell ive had a pitcher of coors lite, at least 5 shots of southern comfort, (yum btw,)  :a bottle of molson XXX and on my third can of Key lite. so im feelin ok LMAO




If your really serious and have drank that much I would be concerned.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

It was a small pitcher...


----------



## Galvatron

If you want to end up like the Hoff then well thats your choice m8.

Hold on he has crap loads of money


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

come on, mister. i rarely drink like that


----------



## Galvatron

so you wont drink any more....


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


or any less


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

RIGHT LOL


----------



## Galvatron

I hope this aint you in 20 Years time


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIPrJmzG7Ss"]YouTube - Marillion - Sugar Mice[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nooo...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HI-ooooooooooo


----------



## Galvatron

Come on smart-Ass whats ya thought for the day???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HI-ooooooooooo


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this is gonna hinder my porch project progress...

a stray firecracker came back onto my porch saturday evening...

its my table i have for the porch...


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> this is gonna hinder my porch project progress...
> 
> a stray firecracker came back onto my porch saturday evening...
> 
> its my table i have for the porch...



re-stain the table in a nice dark color and these things wont matter.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah i was gonna re-do it anyway so that it would hold up better to the elements. i just wasnt plannign on doing it NOW. and what you cant see in the picture is a tidbit of damage to the siding. the same part of the house that caught fire last time


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

obtw, did you notice my porch thread, mister?


----------



## Galvatron

Yes i did and i look forward to seeing how you progress.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cool. i just hope it doesnt go the way as most of my projects go. i gat halfways through, become bored, and never finish it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

heres a preview of my 4th celebration


----------



## Galvatron

I like the Cabinet behind in the pic....whats the history on it(i like wooden furniture).


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its old..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Erik

you know, if you set all that stuff off on the front porch, it would be an impressive start to your remodeling project...


----------



## Galvatron

Good afternoon Erik .....hows ya diddling this fine day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lol



Sorry Sir hows you Diddling too???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

just diddly-doodly-riffic, m8. and yours?


----------



## Galvatron

I'm just Honky Dory thanks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bloody good tea, innit??


regardless, did you catch the pics of my radio i put up last night>? how you think she looks cleaned up?


----------



## Erik

oy vey es mir.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

must have more posts!!


----------



## Galvatron

Think of a good thought to get us all going


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pickled plums make for a mighty tangy fruitcake?


----------



## Galvatron

NO WAY IM PICKLING MINE


----------



## Erik

I'm kind of fond of rum soaked cherries...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought: (courtesy of mrs rusty)

Your not drunk if you can lie on the floor without holding on


----------



## Erik

does that mean she thinks you're drunk?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

could be, LOL


----------



## Erik

maybe you heard her wrong - maybe she said "you must be drunk if you're trying to hold onto Flo"?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

ok you happy now ya tart


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tarty farty spic an span, scooby doo im the backwards man!


----------



## Galvatron

Galv has been at the Gym 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ3nnn7-JO0&feature=PlayList&p=9AFE4BA2E0D8BF5D&index=0"]YouTube - Cadbury's Smash (for mash get smash) 80's advert[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao


----------



## Galvatron

hahahahahaha early Galv family footage 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrer4vEY-1w&feature=PlayList&p=9AFE4BA2E0D8BF5D&index=31"]YouTube - Smash baby robot advert[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

intersting...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought:


kick that SOB out of office!


----------



## Galvatron

Hey it's my office and i aint leaving....and dont spoil this thread with Politics.

By the way 8 more posts and the thread hits 1000


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

edit: nevermind, im an moron. yer right. 7!


----------



## Erik

purple, because ice cream has no bones.


----------



## Galvatron

5 more


----------



## Erik

I dunno - maybe this thread has achieved an elegant sufficiency.
any more posts owuld be a superabundance and therefore superfluous...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> purple, because ice cream has no bones.



You were reading my mind....3


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> I dunno - maybe this thread has achieved an elegant sufficiency.
> any more posts owuld be a superabundance and therefore superfluous...


 

hell no!  shall never decease, this thread of mine.


----------



## Erik

ennio morricone's theme to the good the bad and the ugly comes to mind about now...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww YEAH!!!


----------



## Galvatron

1000


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

woohoo!!!


so how many states you have so far, m8?


----------



## Galvatron

I aint a clue....but i will be adding town and city ect has the response has been great from FF and NCT.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WELL good glad to hear it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sha-na-na


----------



## Galvatron

My shoes hurt


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i hurt


----------



## Erik

then either quit walking on them or give them some aspirin...


----------



## Galvatron

"WHO GOES THERE"


----------



## Erik

"Not I" said the little red hen


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awwwwwwwwwwwww damn. im at home from work today. hurt my back last night working in grampas flowerbeds and i cant even dress myself. waiting on news from whether the doc'll gimme somethin good or not


----------



## Erik

a swift kick in the pants, or something that won't interact badly with beer & bourbon?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nope. got me pain killers. cant drink tho...

oh well


----------



## Erik

got another song stuck in my head.
The Proclaimers: 500 miles






















(at least it got Mambo #5 out of my head...)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

DA DA DA!

DA DA DA!

DA DA DA! DA DA DA!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> DA DA DA!
> 
> DA DA DA!
> 
> DA DA DA! DA DA DA!



with a nick nack paddy wack give a dog a bone...

this old man come rolling home

now i cant stop laughing


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> now i cant stop laughing


 

that cuz yer probly drunk, m8


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> that cuz yer probly drunk, m8



way too hot to get drunk....hows ya diddling m8


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh. hell i forgot to take my pain pills this morning. gonna be a rough damn day


----------



## Erik

trust me - it you REALLY needed them, you wouldn't forget them...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah, well i was feelin ok this morninbecause i had taken it last night. well i forgot this mornin cuz i was feelin fine LOL


----------



## Erik

see?
you're feeling fine - don't need the meds!
(OTOH, try a couple generic naproxen - anti-inflammatory, takes the edge off for about 9-10 hours)


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty work through that pain barrier you will become a better man for it


Hi Erik hows you this fine day??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> see?
> you're feeling fine - don't need the meds!
> (OTOH, try a couple generic naproxen - anti-inflammatory, takes the edge off for about 9-10 hours)


 
dont work. thats what i was on before the prescription, being why i have it.

on another note:

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Erik

Hey, there, Galvi - I am peachy keen today.
The sun is shining, it's not (currently) raining, and it's Friday - so I'm off the clock in 3 hours.


----------



## Galvatron

Well it's hot and muggy here....storms are brewing.

And im clocked off for the next week or so and same goes for my Wife....gonna have some chilled time together.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

new sig an av stuff!!!


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> Well it's hot and muggy here....storms are brewing.
> 
> And im clocked off for the next week or so and same goes for my Wife....gonna have some chilled time together.


 
hot and muggy here, as well - was 81 this morning at 7 AM with fog and 94% humidity supposed to hit 98 or so this afternoon (~36c)
enjoy the break!


----------



## Galvatron

well its 29c here at the moment...thats the most i can take to be honest,so pleased me and my dear wife are off this week has it is gonna get in the 30's and thats way too hot for working.


Hey Rustytron wheres your thought of the day you knobsock.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my thought for the day? hmmmm


hmmmm












hmmmm












hmmm








hmm










hm




h



































i probably shouldnt wear spandex to ladies night anymore...


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks for that image.......




>>




>>




>>




>




>>




>




>>




>




>>




>>>






NOT


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sweet potato pie an i shut my mouth


----------



## Erik

yeah, I could seriously use a couple more hours of sleep as well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL yeah. how is ya sir>?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Erik

yes, I DO have some elderberry wine at home, hamster-boy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AW CRAP! i just remembered that the Daytona night race is on the 4th! SOB!!!!!! how am i gonna throw an outside party, adn watch the race?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## Galvatron

Get the TV outside.....or hope it rains and everyones comes indoors.

By the way have you any friends to have a party


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YEAH, ya blithering idiot! now you are not invited


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YEAH, ya blithering idiot! now you are not invited


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

GIT OUT, YA SPAMMER!


----------



## Galvatron

Cheerio


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AWW im sorry mate. runnin low on vodka today


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and speaking of cheerios, they should make a butter-rum flavored cheerios! id eat them all the time


----------



## Erik

Rusty Shackleford said:


> AW CRAP! i just remembered that the Daytona night race is on the 4th! SOB!!!!!! how am i gonna throw an outside party, adn watch the race?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?!


 
2 options: TIVO/DVR or replace those porch windows with a big flat screen TV and watch it from outside.  (just be extra careful with the bottle rockets - I don't think burning a hole in the screen is covered under warranty)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i drank most of the beer that i had saved up for the party, now i need to buy more. who wants to contribute to the Rusty's Brew Foundation?


----------



## Erik

I picked up a 6-pack of Sam Adams Blackberry Wit beer the other night (surprisingly not bad) and a 20-pack of Michelobe Amber Bock, to go with the guinness, Breckenridge, and Schlafly stouts in the basement, so I'm stocked for company - feel free to stop by and I'll load you up with a mixed 12.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

on my way, m8 

actually ill be stoppin for a case of shaeffer. brewed right here in PA. gotta love it.
it seems like i may have enough beer, but theres still 2 evenings to go till the 4th, one being a cookout tomorrow night. and you can never have enough beer.


----------



## Erik

so, I hear you're going to be making a beer run Saturday...
and I'm happy to hear you're drinking Schaeffer rather than Old 33 from Latrobe or Iron City Light from Pitt.


----------



## Galvatron

Wakey wakey Rusty my lad...come on whats ya thought for the day??


----------



## Erik

Make it stop being *Monday*!!!
One a week is too many - I've already reached my quota for the next month this morning!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wow, i had one of THE MOST relieveing farts ive had in a LOOOOOOOOOONG time, just a little bit ago. ahhhhh refreshing.....


----------



## Galvatron

As per your full of shit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HAHA mister HAHA


----------



## Erik

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wow, i had one of THE MOST relieveing farts ive had in a LOOOOOOOOOONG time, just a little bit ago. ahhhhh refreshing.....





Galvatron said:


> As per your full of shit



hmmm...
beer sharts...
refreshing is not quite the way most people describe those...

but then, I also remember a George Carlin routine on how your own farts never smell bad.  (he must have never gone out for Thai food)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> hmmm...
> beer sharts...
> refreshing is not quite the way most people describe those...
> 
> but then, I also remember a George Carlin routine on how your own farts never smell bad. (he must have never gone out for Thai food)


----------



## Galvatron

Afternoon tinkerbell


----------



## Erik

full moon...
ao-ao-aowoOoOo!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Afternoon tinkerbell


 sup, spammer?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sup, spammer?



Tart faced worzel muncher


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TODAYS THOUGHT:::::



I AM GOING INSANE!!! NEED FOOTBALL!!!!



GHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!h!h!h!h!h!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

here ya go


----------



## Erik

you have a need to watch big men in tight pants slapping each other on the butt?
by those criteria, I need to watch more female pro wrestling or roller derby...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

noooo i need the games!!! on my hidef tv!!! which i need to exchange because it dont work!!! lol


----------



## Erik

then you wold be even more depressed if the games were on - since you can't watch them?
good thing you have another month to get your set working.
OTOH, uncensored World Cup coverage could be nice on a hi-def big screen - or is that the wrong kind of football?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> then you wold be even more depressed if the games were on - since you can't watch them?
> good thing you have another month to get your set working.
> OTOH, uncensored World Cup coverage could be nice on a hi-def big screen - or is that the wrong kind of football?


 
no you're thinking futball! lol.

side note: beer store near my house is hiring...


----------



## Erik

you'll go broke - even buying at a discount!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what are you talking about, i dont drink.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what are you talking about, i dont drink.



 and i never pick my nose while driving


----------



## Erik

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what are you talking about, i dont drink.


drinking wouldn't be too bad - it's the beer guzzling and vodka IV that gets expensive!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no doubt.


----------



## muleman RIP

You need to find a REAL team so you can survive the off season!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh i got a real team, my friend, what you got???


----------



## Galvatron

Ok im guessing Rusty has either run off with a heshe called franky or got arrested for stalking Bill Crosby....


Where are you ya big Tart


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well was drunk friday, hungover saturday, runnin around sunday, and monday, driving all day yesterday, and here i am today.


----------



## muleman RIP

We are glad you accomplished something with your time. I thought you were having Giants withdrawal.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> We are glad you accomplished something with your time. I thought you were having Giants withdrawal.


 i am, its gettin real bad, too


----------



## Galvatron

The Dirty stop out returns...have you had a STD check up lately


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ha...ha... mister what have you been up to? a BAC of .15 no doubt...


----------



## Galvatron

Im on kid Duty while the wife works today...we dont use child care just split taking care of them during the summer Holidays.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OOOO i see. well what a helpful fella you are


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

friday plans anyone??? we're meetin a couple friends at the bar friday evening. they are having a band, and a Blue Moon beer promotional giveaway. im hoping to win some stuff  im pissed at myself that i missed the Leinenkugels giveaway 2 weeks ago


----------



## Galvatron

What time i will see you there


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill be there early, of course. before 730. band starts at 8, promo starts at 9


----------



## Erik

sounds fun - except blue moon is nasty tasting beer...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nah its alright. not the best whit beer, but still drinkable


----------



## Erik

you try the Sam Adams Blackberry Wit beer, yet?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/1280897993.html

i might buy this


----------



## Erik

might be worth getting the VIN and doing a title search first.
Also - does PA issue builder's titles so you can make it street legal by the time you're done?
If yes, that could be a fun project.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> might be worth getting the VIN and doing a title search first.
> Also - does PA issue builder's titles so you can make it street legal by the time you're done?
> If yes, that could be a fun project.


 
i can get a title no problemo here. once its rebuilt and inspected


----------



## Erik

cool.
gonna be a LOT of work - but worth it by the time you're done.
does it have the 283?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I have no clue what is in it. 


i feel like punching a hole in the wall. anyone else feel  like that when you are so bored its pissing you off?????


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I have no clue what is in it.
> 
> 
> i feel like punching a hole in the wall. anyone else feel  like that when you are so bored its pissing you off?????






> 1964 Ford Mustang Parts Car, *6 Cylinder*, auto trans, bucket seats,


Has a 6 cylinder.  Too bad it is not the 8


----------



## Galvatron

My Farts hurt my eyes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> Has a 6 cylinder. Too bad it is not the 8


 

didnt notice that. then its most likely a 'sprint' 200. excellent engine, damn near buleltproof


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> My Farts hurt my eyes


 
spaz. hey i got a new beer. be sure to check it out in the hobbies thread im puttin it in


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> spaz. hey i got a new beer. be sure to check it out in the hobbies thread im puttin it in



Can you send me a sample??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SURE theres one for you in my new beer thread      

print it out, and its all yours


----------



## Galvatron

Hi can i have a large pizza and coke....o and some Garlic Bread....uncle Rusty is sleeping of the beer again but i have his wallet to pay


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its FRIDAY ladies!!!!!!! waitin for that 5-oclock whistle! gettin out, tonight! whos got plans???


----------



## Galvatron

I have plans.


----------



## Erik

plans?
PLANS?!?
we don't need no *steenkeeng* plans!
that's too much like asking for directions...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik has a valid point here....in my day you had a shower and shave....clean shirt and a splash of Brut.....every event after that was a game of chance and if you remembered anything the following day it must have been a boring night out


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well i only have plans to be at the bar. whatever happens next is beyond me


----------



## Galvatron

waking up and not knowing where you are is proof of a good night out


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> waking up and not knowing where you are is proof of a good night out


 
waking up and not knowing where you are, or who the 4 other people in the bed are is proof of a GREAT night out


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> waking up and not knowing where you are, or who the 4 other people in the bed are is proof of a GREAT night out



i tried 3 times to make a funny comment to this and on all attempts a storm shut me down....must be a sign

no comment


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ya knobsocker!!!


----------



## Galvatron

now i have burnt my hand and wrist...got distracted while cooking...hot oil is not good.


shit this hurts.....blisters the size of Manhattan as we speak.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WELL way ta go, mister. rub some dirt on it. walk it off. if you love something set it free................


----------



## Galvatron

thanks for nothing....cockensnatcher


----------



## Erik

hopefully you put ice on the burn during the first half hour.
don't pop the blisters.
gauze pad to protect it for a few days - maybe some lotion to keep the blisters from cracking, etc... the usual drill.
hope dinner was worth it and that the lovely Mrs Galv is helping to distract you from the pain as an injury like that could make it difficult to toss off for a few days unless you're good at "switching off" to avoid repetitive stress injuries...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

reps 4 erik on that one!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

(rusty enters, stage left [scene: police station])

when i can leaves, ossifer??


----------



## Erik

(man in blue) after I haz my cheezburger!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well when the bloody hell do i get my phone call?


----------



## Erik

you don't remember calling the mayor and asking to rent his daughter for a few hours?


----------



## Galvatron

It was quiet this weekend at the institute im a guest at so as i had some Golden time for good behavior i set about my quest to crack time travel.

I think i'm nearly there...i only invented the "Time Distorting Tickler"


Only works for forward time travel so i need some kind of "Time Reverse Tickler" before i take my first step into the Future...and a good watch too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

never thought id say this, but galv? i think you drink too much


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> never thought id say this, but galv? i think you drink too much



Drinking screws with your medication so no i do not


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how are you this fine morning my good sir?


----------



## Galvatron

I am a little confused as to where i left my Right foot....i have been hopping around looking for it ....o it's ok it was in my shoe...silly me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

riiight. on holiday again, good sir knight?


----------



## Erik

Es brillig war. Die schlichte Toven
Wirrten und wimmelten in Waben;
Und aller-mümsige Burggoven
Die mohmen Räth' ausgraben.


or something like that...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well hideyho! rusty is in a good mood today. and he's even sober!!!  how bout that, eh?


----------



## Erik

so what new thoughts do you have today?
simple home care tips?
advice for the love lorn?
how to get free room and board and never pay taxes again?
how to do all 3 at the same time with the simple application of carb cleaner, charcoal starter, pine sol & HTH?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> so what new thoughts do you have today?
> simple home care tips?
> advice for the love lorn?
> how to get free room and board and never pay taxes again?
> how to do all 3 at the same time with the simple application of carb cleaner, charcoal starter, pine sol & HTH?


 

Not pine sol. ajax. and i will never tell


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WELL it felt good while it lasted. im in a shit mood again


----------



## Erik

obviously you don't have enough grease in your blood -- hit Pizza hut up for a deep dish or duck over to Carl Jr's for an artery clogger.
that'll cheer you right up.


----------



## Galvatron

Boo...



>>>



>>>



>>>



>>>



>>>



>>>



>>>



>>>



>>>



>>>



>>>



Guess who


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> obviously you don't have enough grease in your blood -- hit Pizza hut up for a deep dish or duck over to Carl Jr's for an artery clogger.
> that'll cheer you right up.


 
dont really care for the hut, and i dont have a carls!



Galvatron said:


> Boo...
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who


 
damn spammers are at it again.


----------



## Galvatron

How do you spell success.....is it one c or two??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

one


----------



## Galvatron

can you scratch your armpit with your little finger whilst your thumb is in your ear...all done with the same hand???


----------



## Erik

can't you?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I CAN


----------



## Galvatron

my armpits got relocated after a Bar fight with a Mexican woman midget wrestler  called Sonia la cravis 

Dated her sister once but she was afraid of heights


----------



## Erik

at least she didn't relocate your head!


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> at least she didn't relocate your head!



Both are fine and intact


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you have issues, sir


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*NO CERVEZA, NO TRABAJO!*


----------



## Erik

1 tequila, 2 tequila, 3 tequila, floor...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

know what it means, cheif??? (chief... cheef..... however its spelled)

click here


----------



## Erik

I assumed: no beer, no work -- was I wrong? (your translation link & my firewall don't see eye to eye)


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry i was busy working on a new dance routine 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yxw20p4pfg&feature=related"]YouTube - Gangster Dipsy[/ame]


----------



## Erik

"10 shots of cuervo - and then I lost count and started over again..."


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

indeed, erik. no beer, no work!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh, and thats not a link, i just wanted to see if youd keep clicking it (ha!)


----------



## Erik

so, other than converting a lot of beer into high nitrate fertilizer this weekend, any plans?


----------



## muleman RIP

He is looking for a wine festival to get off the beer!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello, folks!


----------



## Erik

hidey-ho neighbor!
and how-diddeley-do are you today?


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> know what it means, cheif??? (chief... cheef..... however its spelled)
> 
> click here



No beer, no work right?


oops... u had posted the answer.. but I remember enough from Spanish that I knew that...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol rback.
 and erik? i am hot, tired, aggressive and pissy. how bout you?


----------



## Erik

I can live with that description -- and we have severe storms on the way.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Cartman*: You so much as TOUCH kitty's ass, and I'll put a firecracker in your nutsack and blow your balls all over your pants.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I don't want to do it if it hurts or if it makes you get all sticky


----------



## Erik

I thought those were 2 of the things that define fun?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HMM. i dunno. i need a mrtini!


----------



## Galvatron

get a saucepan and add 1 large of vodka....1 large splash of brandy....1 large splash of schnapps and some whiskey(basically any spirit at hand and lots of)....add 1 tea bag and bring slowly to the boil but dont boil.

serve ignite the top blow out and drink.....happy dreams


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no thanks lol.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

RUSTY'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! (on a weekend?!??! holy shit!!) yes i know, but i have had some alcohol today, and speakin of, (insert shameless plug here,) be sure to check out my new drink thread located: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=278358#post278358


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BACK FROM THE DEAD, IS RUSTY'S THREAD!!!

i have no thought for today. my mind is blank... too much work and not enough play make rusty a dull boy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

whats in store for you folks tonight?


----------



## muleman RIP

We are celebrating the SAINTS kicking butt on the Giants!


----------



## pirate_girl

Twisted (hard?) Iced Tea.
Uber disappointing.. no buzz factor.
Time to dig out the Hornsby's. lol


----------



## Erik

cherry RC?
although I'm more than half tempted to crack open a Tommyknocker or 2...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> cherry RC?
> although I'm more than half tempted to crack open a Tommyknocker or 2...


 
 tommyknocker is good stuff! 



pirate_girl said:


> Twisted (hard?) Iced Tea.
> Uber disappointing.. no buzz factor.
> Time to dig out the Hornsby's. lol


 
never was a big fan of the twisted stuff, or hard tea period. not my thang 



muleman said:


> We are celebrating the SAINTS kicking butt on the Giants!


 
 bastards. frickin heads were NOT IN THE GAME!!! i shut it off in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## Erik

so, did you restart this threat to try and get Galvi to come back and play?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tryin to. sent him an email and no reply. but i also didnt want it to die until this was the thread with the most posts in the forum  not so far off!


----------



## muleman RIP

It is sad to not hear from Galvi.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> *tryin to. sent him an email and no reply. *but i also didnt want it to die until this was the thread with the most posts in the forum  not so far off!


Same here, no reply.
I know why he's no longer here, and it's ok.
Just wish he'd at least use his email and let people know how he's doing.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Same here, no reply.
> I know why he's no longer here, and it's ok.
> Just wish he'd at least use his email and let people know how he's doing.


 agreed


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

RUSTY IS BORED! who wants to cheer him up?


----------



## thcri RIP

I would send you a beer but it would be warm.    I could tell you the Giants are going to win this week-end if that would help.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh yeah, they will win. they better!!! LOL


----------



## Doc

If your still bored check out my new avatar.  I like to watch her ride.  
I keep thinking she's gonna fall off ....but so far she's hung on pretty good.


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> RUSTY IS BORED! who wants to cheer him up?




Galvi is on his way Rusty.    I guess this thread will get opened back up huh??


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi coming back would be better than the way the Giants have not been playing lately. Rusty has been pretty quiet lately as well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello


----------



## rback33

But the Steelers are bobbing along nicely..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

such a shame


----------



## Galvatron

GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS


----------



## Erik

*SODDING WANKERS SODDING WANKERS SODDING WANKERS*


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> *SODDING WANKERS SODDING WANKERS SODDING WANKERS*



hahahahahahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

The Giants are on their way to a .500 season!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

woohoo! NOT. hey its their byeweek this week. should give them plenty of time to shake this shit off


----------



## Galvatron

Come on knobsock as the title says whats your thought for the day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EH not really thinking today. had a close family friend pass this morning before i was able to see her again


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> EH not really thinking today. had a close family friend pass this morning before i was able to see her again



Sorry to hear this m8....all concerned are in my thoughts.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks. cant say it wasnt expected. but thats all im gonna get into it for now


----------



## Galvatron

Change of subject....come on whats new since i last took the piss outta ya???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

UM. got a dog. theres a thread somewhere about it. other than that i cant think of anything.


----------



## Galvatron

We adopted another dog just a few weeks back.....he is a German Shepard called Dino and has a serious loud bark but as soft as quality toilet roll 


He needs building up as his diet was bad with the last owner but he is getting there....just turned 5 years and he has mad playing spells....nutter like me 

I will dig a picture out later.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

FUN


----------



## Erik

german shepherds are awesome!


----------



## Galvatron

RUSTY RUSTY RUSTY RUSTY whats ya thought for the day tweedle dumb!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

uhhh...... UP YER NOSE WITH A RUBBER HOSE, SENIORITA!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> uhhh...... UP YER NOSE WITH A RUBBER HOSE, SENIORITA!



Your rudeness offends me.......Knobsock


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

then my work here is done


----------



## Galvatron

Would you like a tipple of lemonade 


No it's not me in the advert

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqBa7eay6Fo&feature=related"]YouTube- R Whites Lemonade[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice move, Ramona. video no worky!


----------



## Galvatron

Does here...your loss


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my loss? its probably a trick video where you show up halfway through doing a riverdance wearing a tube top and miniskirt. in which case i would cry and run to my mother


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> my loss? its probably a trick video where you show up halfway through doing a riverdance wearing a tube top and miniskirt. in which case i would cry and run to my mother



Only a sick mind could envision that


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

um HELLLO???? have we met?!?!


----------



## Galvatron

Ok on a car search for a town car cheap til the ins pays up.....heres where i am at....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I HELP YOU!


----------



## Galvatron

I knew you would be a knobsock.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

who loves ya, baby!


----------



## Galvatron

Kiss my Ass


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

really rather not. see, i......... dammit i cant come up with anythin


----------



## Galvatron

Check mate


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

do you mean 'checkmate', as in chess? or 'check, mate' as in asking for the bill at a restaurant in britain? see, you fog breathers have your own language, and tis confusing to us normal folk.


----------



## Galvatron

Learn proper English.....i am a English man....your Sir are a bitza


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ah, yes, good sir. tea and krumpets are in the study, and the maid will bring you a hot towel for your genitals.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Ah, yes, good sir. tea and krumpets are in the study, and the maid will bring you a hot towel for your genitals.



Thats so 1940's....how old are you??

And your spelling is naff...it's  "crumpets"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

81


----------



## Galvatron

72


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Galvatron

Added to the look at list by Mrs Galvy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you actually reported me, you tart!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you actually reported me, you tart!



What did i say way back " DONT MESS WITH THE GALVATRON"


I have Friends in high places....mostly living on top of hills


----------



## thcri RIP

Listen here you two.  I get anymore PM's from you two today and I will send you both down to physc ward 9.  You know what that means.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm.......... i wonder if i should push the issue. my mind says yes, my gut says yes, my consience says yes....... but oddly enough my left knee says purple candy corn makes for good egg shoes. not quite sure what that means, or why my knee is talking to me.....


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Listen here you two.  I get anymore PM's from you two today and I will send you both down to physc ward 9.  You know what that means.



PM sent


----------



## thcri RIP

Why don't you two just like I used to make my kids do, sit each on a chair and stare at each other for 30 minutes.  When done they always were good friends.  Heck have a beer whilst you are staring.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

because he would wear his new years garb and i would prefer not to go blind


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Why don't you two just like I used to make my kids do, sit each on a chair and stare at each other for 30 minutes.  When done they always were good friends.  Heck have a beer whilst you are staring.



Just thinking of that Twat i want to stab him in the throat with a finely crafted right handed cheese knife....Dont make me sit in the same room


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy hell!


----------



## Galvatron

be afraid....very afraid


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i am, mister, i am


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Galvi, The Giants got kicked around bad by the Broncos last night. His numbers are unbalanced again!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Hey Galvi, The Giants got kicked around by the Broncos bad last night. His numbers are unbalanced again!



Story of his life


Would Rusty like a lollipop


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

floosie!

QUICK QUICK BETTER TELL ON ME!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> floosie!
> 
> QUICK QUICK BETTER TELL ON ME!!



No need to your being watched....bad boys dont get Ice Cream


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LMAO wanna bet??? 


http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=16928


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

just about there!


----------



## thcri RIP

Some one want to resurrect the "Two Word" post


----------



## Galvatron

I quit this thread until Rusty posts a picture of himself wearing something funny and worthy of my attention


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> I quit this thread until Rusty posts a picture of himself wearing something funny and worthy of my attention



You mean like you did some time ago


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I quit this thread until Rusty posts a picture of himself wearing something funny and worthy of my attention


 anyone got a galvi mask?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Erik

dang it!
I wake up from a perfectly respectable pumpkin, cherry crisp, vanilla ice cream and bacon wrapped haggis coma and I have to read through you 2 picking at each other like the 9 & 10 year olds i shipped back home this afternoon?


get a room!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi erik!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty, What is up with all the crime down your way lately? Seems like they need to keep a watch on the town. Glad I have some miles between me and that. Was down there yesterday.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i have no clue, man. ive honestly found it rather hard to read the news anymore


----------



## Erik

Thought of the day:
"I think I"ll have another slice of pie"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

do it to it, mister!


----------



## Galvatron

Bored....i may have to come out of retirement.......


THE MALE GIGOLO IS BACK HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

whats ya thought for the day, skeetch?  for now heres mine:

boop boop bee doop with an ice cream scoop


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> whats ya thought for the day, skeetch?  for now heres mine:
> 
> boop boop bee doop with an ice cream scoop




Mines " if you take it without argument then you best get some vasline"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a message for the american people, no doubt.


----------



## Galvatron

I could half go for a Bacon Sarnie


----------



## Erik

I'll take the other half.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill take the bacon. how is everyones morning??? (prelude to a rant)


----------



## Erik

first day of deer season, heavy cloud cover, and I'm at work.
on the plus side, Friday is national cookie day.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah its gonna rain like a bitch today here.


----------



## Galvatron

Been raining like a bitch here for weeks.


Yes we have no Bananas


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i am so pissed off right now!!!


----------



## Galvatron

why?


And you will be when you find one of my latest posts


----------



## Galvatron

Hey you Knobsock....you do know my last post took your thread to top of the pops 



I never break a promise


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BECAUSE, DAMMIT! today is just a shitty ****in day, and i knew it would be as soon as i woke up this morning. everything is going wrong, apparently im supposed to know that the other guy was leaving for the day, well nobody told me a damn word untill 5 minutes before he leaves, so im here alone unable to do anything i needed to do on my lunch break, and now im about to reheat my lunch for the third damn time


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sweet


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> BECAUSE, DAMMIT! today is just a shitty ****in day, and i knew it would be as soon as i woke up this morning. everything is going wrong, apparently im supposed to know that the other guy was leaving for the day, well nobody told me a damn word untill 5 minutes before he leaves, so im here alone unable to do anything i needed to do on my lunch break, and now im about to reheat my lunch for the third damn time



Cheer up tart....you now have the largest thread on the Forum

Now Thank me for my help and support


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

also, from now on i will be posting my mood with a pic of a south park character


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks mate


----------



## Galvatron

Ass Kisser


Your the Balding old git


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

GEE thanks. id say you were the ass, but i dont wanna kiss you


----------



## Galvatron

Wanker!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im tellin


----------



## Galvatron

That won't work for you....you have no friends in high places


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i got high friends in low places


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i got high friends in low places



I did hear that.....reminds me wheres Murph i aint seen him of late


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so whats in store this weekend, matey?


----------



## Galvatron

Well with the car hunting not shaping up to good i may just get pissed and say feck it all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

get one of these, m8, and youll be all set. even has a Guinness holder on the armrest.


----------



## Galvatron

Got my Bro-in-law coming down soon.....him and his wife have got my daughters a PC for Christmas


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cool!


----------



## Galvatron

muggins here as the job of installing windows 7 ect....but that should only take a couple of hours.....i hope he dont stay


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL


----------



## Galvatron

I'm gonna plug this new PC in and hope for the best....will log in with it when i have windows 7 up and running on it.

wish me luck


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

best of luck, m8. tho it seems you are already on


----------



## Erik

it was nice knowing you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

??


----------



## Galvatron

all done....i'm a bloody genius


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

if you say so


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNIN all you crazy FF members!


----------



## Erik

if it was supposed to be good, why does it sound like "mourning"?
at least at a wake I can drink booze...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ANOTHER crappy day, friend


----------



## muleman RIP

Rained all night and still coming down. Not good hunting weather for sure. Might work in my barn this afternoon cause I am tired of raindrops.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well it was sposta clear up, but its all clouded up again


----------



## Galvatron

Pop dop a stop.....bing bong


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

is there an emoticon that shakes his head?  no??


----------



## Erik

a bop doppa shoo pop a bop bam boom!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fruitie tootie!!


----------



## Erik

and now for something completely different:
post 1301

back to your normal programming...




on rudy!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow day snow day


----------



## Galvatron

Pissing down with rain day here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice. we are sposta get a crapstorm tuesday nite through wensday. snow, freezing rain, rain. oh boy cant wait. so how was mr galvi's weekend?


----------



## Galvatron

A a weekend of Beer and TV.....also surfing the net for a bargain car....not found anything just yet but i am hopeful.

Bloody insurance company promised they would sort things quick in return we would not sting them with the cost of a hire car.....still have not heard anything.


How was your weekend Bud.??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EH not bad. relaxed most of the time. had a couple beers and watched the giants beat up the cowboys!


----------



## Galvatron

I have no sport to watch now until February/March next year....motor sports is all i watch.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsk tsk what kind of man are you?!?!.......

o wait, i know the answer


----------



## Galvatron

A man that likes petrol induced sport.....i dont like running round playing with balls


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i think for once in my life, im going to be good and not say something mean.





















damn this feels wierd


----------



## Galvatron

Spit it out as the Priest said to the choirboy

Whoops


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WOW. i actually have no rebuttal to that


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Gobsmacked.....thats a first


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah yeah


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bloody good tea, innit?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

todays thought: i call shenannigans on anything and everything. do you? SHENNANIGANS!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Hi my pisshead friend...whats new??




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtCCxZENQHE&feature=channel"]YouTube- Mandalorian Beer[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WHAT THE HELL    


not much, ya old git, what about you?


----------



## Galvatron

Every thing is going tit's up....,ins is taking its time to pay out on the car....the oven in the kitchen has gave up the ghost and the dog has the two bob bits.


So i have opened a bottle of Whiskey and said "fook it things could be worse".


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THATS RIGHT MISTER


----------



## Galvatron

I love the bit in the letter thats states" you have 2 days to remove anything you want from the car"...letter dated the 10th of this month and got it today the 15th.....thats the child seat and ect outta the window...wankers.


Bloody car is a 2 hour drive away to...o i forgot i have no car me stupid.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats what i love about the ins companys. they give ya a chance, but they give it to ya too late! if its a 2 day period of time, then they should CALL NOT MAIL IDIOTAS!


----------



## Galvatron

Facts....we and Mrs Galv been paying 20 years for insurance....never once had to claim of our ins....never once someone else claimed of our ins.....hey presto when we do it takes forever....should have just said fook it and banked the money instead of paying ins.


I blame the USA.....seems a simple solution


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell with it i blame france!


----------



## Galvatron

i blame....naa fook it i cant be assed.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA! when all else fails, blame canada


----------



## Galvatron

Tree up and drink flowing soooooo



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58CJih1iYC0&NR=1"]YouTube- Don't Stop Me Now[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aye aye aye


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you over the Giants getting plucked by the EAGLES yet? They are on their way to matching the Steelers this year.


----------



## Galvatron

Man that whiskey last night hurt my head....today my mouth tastes like the bottom of Amy Winehouse's Knickers......gonna throw





Should i attempt round 2


----------



## Erik

at least 2 rounds more -- one to kill the memory of last night and the second to help you not care what tomorrow's hangover will be like...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> at least 2 rounds more -- one to kill the memory of last night and the second to help you not care what tomorrow's hangover will be like...



I trust you so i will.....should i also i have one for you my friend??


----------



## Erik

please do - whiskey, neat, maybe a pint or 2 on top of that. 
I could really use it about now.


----------



## Galvatron

Anything for you Erik.....so whats up m8.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SDFGSFDGSGFD #^###%^%$#^%##%^##  FG SFD 54W5W4 G54G wg% $GW5424

****IN POST OFFICE!!! 
fdgYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHGHHFGJH!!!


how botu a triple shot of jager for me myself and i and 3 beers of your choice, galvi?>!


----------



## Galvatron

No chance you saucy sod.....i need food stat


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey guess what? ME FRICKIN TOO! i missed my whole damn lunch break standing in line at the damn post office!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

their excuse btw: the printer is broken. whoop dee do i dont give a shit! its called pen and paper, read a history book. they did everything before, and they can still do it now!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Computer says no


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah thats just it. all the lazy ****s who have become so dependant on their computers to do their job for them, and when our 'techologically advanced' job-doers-so-that-we-dont-have-to-ourselves machines fail, the systems goes down adn everyone is screwed!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i mean i understand that alot of thigns now CANT be done without a machine, but come on. a printer. something that writes for us. we cant live without? cant function without? how the hell do these people wipe their own ass ffs.


----------



## Galvatron

Cheer up Rodney.....you could make me want a drink


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I aint cheerin up till i have a beer or a burger. or hell even a damn raw potato, im starving!


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> Anything for you Erik.....so whats up m8.


 
been a long week -- on the plus side, I have a new niece as of way too early Tuesday morning...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> been a long week -- on the plus side, I have a new niece as of way too early Tuesday morning...



Congrats....call her Galvy


Hows Mom and Dad coping??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

congrats!


----------



## Galvatron

o Rusty....my wife just cooked me some peppered burgers with red onion....in bread rolls with salad and pickles on the side......double cheese....man these are damn good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks for that, bucko


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> Congrats....call her Galvy
> 
> 
> Hows Mom and Dad coping??


 
actually, I was planning on calling her wolf-girl - probably leave less mental scarring...
Mom & Dad are still exhausted and in shock I suspect.
She is supposed to go home first thing tomorrow, so it'll be interesting, since the parents moved into my basement back in July.


----------



## Galvatron

your welcome


----------



## muleman RIP

What is the matter Rusty did the stamps taste bad? You don't have to lick them anymore, you dummy!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol thanks for the update, bud! i ahd no idea  ive been lickin them all night, no wonder they wouldnt stick


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lol thanks for the update, bud! i ahd no idea  ive been lickin them all night, no wonder they wouldnt stick



I do hope you are talking about the stamps still


Good afternoon my friend hows you this fine day.


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn snow is coming off the lakes again. Have to make a run about 100 miles west of here today and they have been getting snow for the past 3 days. At least I don't have to go all the way to lake Erie. They are in serious snow over there. Guess it is time to park the Prius for the winter.


----------



## Galvatron

It's trying to snow here Mule but nothing major so far....if we get a inch of snow thats the UK at a standstill .....bloody joke.


And Good afternoon to you sir.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I do hope you are talking about the stamps still
> 
> 
> Good afternoon my friend hows you this fine day.


 
i knew youd get on me about that, ya noob! im fine, an yaself? 



muleman said:


> Damn snow is coming off the lakes again. Have to make a run about 100 miles west of here today and they have been getting snow for the past 3 days. At least I don't have to go all the way to lake Erie. They are in serious snow over there. Guess it is time to park the Prius for the winter.


 
prius


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill take yer prius, muley, and raise you:


----------



## Galvatron

I am hoping to buy a new car this evening.....awaiting a phone call.


----------



## Erik

Rusty, 
that is a sweet looking wagon!
is it actually yours, or are you teasing us?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you should get this one! feel like a REAL man!

http://york.craigslist.org/cto/1513550932.html


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> Rusty,
> that is a sweet looking wagon!
> is it actually yours, or are you teasing us?


 
nah im teasin. though that is high on my wanted list. 75 olds vista!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty i would love a Truck and maybe in a few years i will take the plunge.


here is what i'm looking at....Renault scenic just the right size for the family town car  and for my work.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i will help you, in all seriousness~


----------



## Galvatron

You don't even know what serious means


Did you swallow a dictionary


----------



## muleman RIP

That wagon would go good with a couple snow tires and about 300lbs in the back. For now I will just take my 2005 Suburban with good diggers all the way around. At least the mud has finally froze up a little. Got my woodshed filled so I can kick back a little till we get a break in the weather.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I dont know if you are near london or not but thats where im lookin so thare
heres one:

this isnt practical, i know, but so damn cool!!
http://london.craigslist.co.uk/cto/1508628520.html

heres some:
http://london.craigslist.co.uk/cto/1505592341.html
http://london.craigslist.co.uk/cto/1504947450.html
http://london.craigslist.co.uk/cto/1492724666.html
http://london.craigslist.co.uk/cto/1485012701.html


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bathe that thing, lately, muley?


----------



## muleman RIP

No you don't wash cars up here in the winter! The doors and windows will freeze shut. If I get over to Corning and it above 25 deg. I might wash it. Till it freezes you are wasting your time as the roads around here are all dirt(mud). I keep the window washer filled cause it goes through about 3 gallons a winter. You have to have the rear defroster on to use it. It don't need washed till the tailpipe has more than 2 inches on top of it. LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AH silly me. i forgot that i have a shop i can let it dry in without freezing


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey wiseass, I have a 40x80x14 tall one to pull it in as well. Do you have any idea how much heat it takes to warm that up? I built a heated garage in the basement that has been turned into a bird and fish room.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I dont pay the heatin bill, so i dont care  its at work!


----------



## Galvatron

Eh Mule what type of Birds and Fish are we talking about here...you have my attention.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not the kinda 'birds' you have over there, galveroo


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi, we have 2 military macaws and 2 blue and golds,2 african greys,1 senegal parrot,1 double yellow headed amazon,2 cockatiels , 1 scarlet macaw,and 1 cockatoo. The fish are just some pond fish that I have to catch every fall and bring in to a 50 gal. tub in the basement. I have grow light on timers to make sure they get enough light on cloudy days. Most of the birds have been rescues from bad situations. They are funny till they have one of their hollering sessions. Anytime somebody walks in you will hear "hello, hi, what's up, or Grandpa" and some other things. The Amish are amazed by the birds when they talk to them.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

macaws are cool!


----------



## muleman RIP

Gotta run! checked the radar and it does not look like a fun drive coming up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well be safe then, m8. catch ya on the flipper


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey dufus the snow was not that bad and it cleared by the time we headed back home. Even stopped and WASHED the pig in Olean while the wife was shopping at Joanns fabric. It got up to 24 deg. so I jumped on the chance. It is down to 8 right now and heading for 0 to -5 tonight. I just loaded the boiler for the night and the sky is crystal clear so it will be cold as shit by morning.


----------



## Chetdb

So the boiler in the pic is for house heat?


----------



## Erik

sounds like you're getting the weather we had here at the first of the week - crystal clear and colder than the fimbulwinter!


----------



## muleman RIP

Chetdb said:


> So the boiler in the pic is for house heat?


Yes it is. The boiler is rated for 500,000 btu output and is piped to the house in insulated underground pipe. A simple Taco pump runs continuous and transfers the water to the propane boiler in the basement. From there other pumps run to the air handler, hot water heater, snowmelt and pex under floor radiant heat. I can stay as warm as I want! I don't shovel snow except a little slush on the back patio. Everything else is skid loader or plow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BOYCOTT WALMART!


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah they are slugs for ripping folks off on packages to soldiers.!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what i heard, they didnt name any stores, but you KNOW it was them greedy twats at wal-fart.
but Amazon does not participate in that shipping hiking! shop Amazon! **** walmart! its funny, because ive been sayin it fer years, BLAME WALMART!


----------



## FuzzyB

I am going to stay out of the Walmart discussion as I dont know much about it really??? LOL! Never even seen one apart from on tv haha! But I heard about the scooter satans in Walmart though haha!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its simple. they are a bunch of greedy bastards, and thats aboot it 
i refuse to shop there, but i will gladly throw stones at the windows


----------



## Galvatron

FuzzyB said:


> I am going to stay out of the Walmart discussion as I dont know much about it really??? LOL! Never even seen one apart from on tv haha! But I heard about the scooter satans in Walmart though haha!



Walmart are the owners of Asda.....so think Asda and you got Walmart


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah, them wankers are world freakin wide.


----------



## FuzzyB

Galvatron said:


> Walmart are the owners of Asda.....so think Asda and you got Walmart



Oh ok gotcha!  Needless to say I have only been to an Ada once about 7 years ago and we witnessed a baby snatching! That was my first and last visit!


----------



## Galvatron

> yeah, them wankers are world freakin wide.




A bit like the French


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

easy, m8 gonna git us in trouble hahaha.


----------



## FuzzyB

Rusty Shackleford said:


> easy, m8 gonna git us in trouble hahaha.




Why who's french? lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell if i know! hahaha


----------



## Galvatron

FuzzyB said:


> Why who's french? lol



The French to start with


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

daaaa da da DAAAAAAAAAAAA have no fear, people of FF! captain obvious is here!
 galvi's alter ego


----------



## Galvatron

for the first time ever im GobSmacked.


----------



## Galvatron

And here is Rusty his trusty side kick


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you horse's ass!


----------



## FuzzyB

Haha those are funny guys! LOL!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

if you liked those, youd probly be laugher yer arse off if you read the whole thread  .. its my thread and i still laught my arse off when i re read it


----------



## muleman RIP

What's up snowman?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> if you liked those, youd probly be laugher yer arse off if you read the whole thread  .. its my thread and i still laught my arse off when i re read it



So your now taking all the credit smart-ass.....you know the thread is nothing without me


In fact it's nothing with the pair of us


----------



## muleman RIP

I think he will be tied up with snow removal for a while. Or he said F it and walked down to the legion.


----------



## mak2

I have not been to the legion for a while.  Might go there for dinner tonight,  ours has great food.  Good idea.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hiccup! beer sampling today, and a steak dinner


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hiccup! beer sampling today, and a steak dinner



pisshead.....i hope ya head hurts in the morning


----------



## muleman RIP

how much snow there Rusty?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> pisshead.....i hope ya head hurts in the morning


 
sumbitch i aint frickin done yet  



muleman said:


> how much snow there Rusty?


 too much hahaaha  i have no idea as if current


----------



## Galvatron

I can see it now


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you, sir, are a bee-hotch


----------



## Galvatron

I have unknown standards


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ive got sunshine on a cloudy day.
when its cold outside ive got the month o may


----------



## Galvatron

your pissed pmsl


----------



## tsaw

Galvatron said:


> I can see it now



Now I've seen some funny replies in my time..
But that just about ranks as the top one of all time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol no, just enjoyin the snow! they haven touched our roads yet and the wind's pickin up again. gonna be driftin like crazy. ive got properties to shovel/snoblo tomorrow too! ugh


----------



## Galvatron

heres a few piccy's.....and remember to shovel my path


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yer whinin about that? shit, son, wait till i got some shots of my place


----------



## muleman RIP

Not a flake came up our way.


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi got locked out again!


----------



## brazospete

You mean like If you go to sleep with Dogs You wake up with Fleas!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Galvi got locked out again!



No your wrong...i was escaping before her Husband got in


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty must be busy with the snow today. Said they had 16-20 inches down in his town. glad it stayed away and the mud all froze up here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yup! and some helpful fella plowed my drive for me. plowed the snow up to the back of my cars. so helpful. so me being the intelligent, pantient guy i am, i rammed the 3 foot pile of snow with my car. not the best idea ive had lately...


----------



## muleman RIP

And did this work very well for you? Get out a shovel you lazy bum!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

unbeknowst to me, the upstairs neighbor took the shovel with her when she left. also my rock salt, so i had no way to remove the snow. after the car got stuck i had to go borry one from the neighbor next door


----------



## muleman RIP

Taking someones shovel in a bad storm is an ass kicking offense!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

it wasnt his only shovel, ya nard!


----------



## FuzzyB

Galvatron said:


> heres a few piccy's.....and remember to shovel my path




Wow it snowed much more there than here! All we are left with now is horrible ICE everywhere! I nearly skidded down my path when I walked out the door this morning  Its all a bit mad here! Luckily no one saw except my cat and he just gave me a look and wondered off so I saved myself hehe!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> it wasnt his only shovel, ya nard!


 I was referring to the neighbor who ran off with yours! Or were you "sharing" hers you cheap nurd?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL sorry haha. yeah sorta. i dont know who bought it, it was there when i moved in and so was she


----------



## muleman RIP

So the truth is YOU are too cheap to buy your own shovel! Or have you been using her also?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no! but yes i am cheap. but now shes gone and i have to. usually theres a hired kid that does our walk, and i never bother with the driveway, we just drive over the snow, but since its plowed in, i cant do that this time lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here be a shot (although a bad one) of what im talkin bout. see the pile behind the cobalt? was near that high that was behind mine, what i rammed.


----------



## muleman RIP

That is not bad compared to 93. I ran a bunch of nurses back and forth to Leaders/ Manor Care and It was all I could do with chains on all four wheels in my one ton to get down the streets in D-town. The girls were desperate after being stuck there for 3-4 days. They could not leave till I hauled somebody in to replace them.


----------



## FuzzyB

Bloody hell I honestly dont think I have seen snow like that in my life! It looks great! Aaaw I want snow like that here


----------



## muleman RIP

Well come over when we have a good storm coming off the lakes and I will show you snow where folks lose the first story of the house till spring. You keep the tunnel open to the front door and the plows and huge snowblowers run non stop.*Weather Elements: Lake-Effect Snow Climatology in the Great Lakes ...*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i finally removd the car after back breaking labor and an evening in the cold. but i came prepared. i had the two thngs a snow removal professional should not be without. a shovel, and a snow pile full of beer.


----------



## muleman RIP

Yep! them beer slushies were always good for snow shoveling. I hope we don't get the ice they are calling for on Christmas eve!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah me either. gonna suck if we do


----------



## muleman RIP

Where are you at this morning Rusty? Too much snow and too many beers? You need to man up cause it is gonna be a long winter! Or find a kid who wants to make some money shoveling. Remember a few bucks less for buying beer yields a whole lot more time for drinking it.LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

We wanted to go to N. Carolina to see the girl but after reading of people stuck for 2 days on I-81 down in Virginia we will most likely stay home. The folks in N. Carolina are total fools when they get a little snow and I can't deal with them. I never saw so many accidents as last year when they had  about 2 inches of snow. They seriously need to stay off the roads when it snows!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Where are you at this morning Rusty? Too much snow and too many beers? You need to man up cause it is gonna be a long winter! Or find a kid who wants to make some money shoveling. Remember a few bucks less for buying beer yields a whole lot more time for drinking it.LOL


 
im at work


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks for clearing my path Mr Tickles.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

anytime. how are ya, ya bum?


----------



## Galvatron

Very good....just watching the WWE tribute to the troops show....i am very impressed and it chokes me every year i watch it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats cool. ive been watchin past billards matches on billiardsclub.net


----------



## FuzzyB

The snow missed us here again yesterday 

Its snowing everywhere apart from here! Here we just got crappy ice and I actually fell over last night in my mums drive when getting out of the car!  

Now I am wearing my big boots everywhere I go! BUT I WANT SNOW!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty....can i sell you a shovel


You idiot i just read back


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh ya too late, ya bloody englishman! i done did purchased meself a shovel!


----------



## Galvatron

Keep up the good work my friend


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH nice, mister.


----------



## Galvatron

Ask the nearest woman to you "whats the difference between a penis and a picnic"


If she says she dont know ask her if she would like to come on your picnic


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Just got given 2 x 1ltr bottles of this


Galvi is getting pissed real soon


Shall i pour one for you Rodney??


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang, someone likes you or wants to take advantage of you!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Dang, someone likes you or wants to take advantage of you!



I am hoping for both


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

line em up, punk!!


----------



## FuzzyB

Lucky git all I got was two bottles of crappy wine 

I cant wait for the christmas drinking to commence tomorrow hehe! Let the fun times commence hehe!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I think im gettin a bottle of Chivas Regal!


----------



## Galvatron

Trust me you will get what you deserve


----------



## FuzzyB

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I think im gettin a bottle of Chivas Regal!



mmmmm my ex used to drink that! I prefer the Remy Martin or courvoisier myself and then there are many more thinks hehe!

Passoa
Amaretto
Martell


and so on and so on


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

finished up my johnnie walker black label and i have a bottle of tullamore dew at hoem now


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> finished up my johnnie walker black label and i have a bottle of tullamore dew at hoem now



Whats a "hoem"????


----------



## FuzzyB

Where you both reside?


----------



## Galvatron

FuzzyB said:


> Where you both reside?



not sure if it's a new Christmas carol.....hoem hoem 


Rusty whats a "hoem"


----------



## FuzzyB

Galvatron said:


> not sure if it's a new Christmas carol.....hoem hoem
> 
> 
> Rusty whats a "hoem"


----------



## Galvatron

I think i may PM him


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yer a tard, you.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yer a tard, you.



No need to be a saucy Git......now...please tell me what a "hoem" is.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ugh im gonna start bringin frickin vodka to work just so i can put up with people. but hey, rusty can take it, right?


----------



## Galvatron

So....whats a "hoem"


----------



## FuzzyB

We need to know what is it?

P.S. I have a secret stash of brandy at work.... Drop a bit or a lot into the coffee hehe


----------



## Galvatron

I think Rusty is teasing me....i shall not give up til i am happy to the meaning.


Rusty....so....whats a "hoem"


----------



## Erik

hoem is where you go after drinking a bunch of sctoch...


----------



## Galvatron

I think Rusty may be coming out and it's something 


Rusty come on ya tart whats a "hoem"


----------



## FuzzyB

Maybe we will never know?

P.S. Im at bloody work on xmas eve! Not happy and want to get out of here asap! grrrrr!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty is resting up for Christmas eve!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hoem is what you do when the weeds get too tall!


----------



## FuzzyB

muleman said:


> Rusty is resting up for Christmas eve!




Haha lucky bugger - Im stuck at work


----------



## muleman RIP

He should be staggering awake here shortly. We need an internet alarm to wake him up!


----------



## FuzzyB

Haha lets make one and send it over lol!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> He should be staggering awake here shortly. We need an internet alarm to wake him up!


 
im at work today. gotta make the money! the annual get wasted on the eve is tonight, though


----------



## muleman RIP

RING,RING Wake up Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

IM AWAKE DAMMIT! ugh


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn! Guess that alarm thing worked! You posted at the exact same time as I rang the alarm for you. LOL Get to work and get it over with. The state needs your taxes to buy more salt.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YEAH ya know, since we only have 18000 tons left. frickin morons


----------



## Galvatron

What's a "hoem"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its what a pimp does with his girls. ho 'em


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry m8 for being a jerk.....have a great day.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh?


----------



## Galvatron

Me taking the piss so much....i can get carried away at times....sorry m8.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh, tis all good. not like i never give you crap, chief!  i was just in a sore mood yesterday thanks to my 'good buddy' here at work givin me shit because hes a pissy git


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't let work interfere with your partying!Don't let work interfere with your partying!Don't let work interfere with your partying!Don't let work interfere with your partying!Don't let work interfere with your partying!Don't let work interfere with your partying!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

work pays for partyin, m8!


----------



## muleman RIP

RING,RING Wake up Rusty! 		What did Santa do for your Christmas?


----------



## Erik

still snowing here!


----------



## muleman RIP

Guess I will have to check the police blotter for Rusty's name! Someone down there did steal a big Santa the other day.


----------



## Galvatron

Ho Ho Ho Rusty was a very good boy this year and got the hangover from Hell.


I shall use the power of my mind to get him to post....


Hmmmmm    ding a ding a ding dong hmmmmmm come in Rusty.....Galvi calling Rusty


----------



## thcri RIP

why don't you try emailing him.  It seems to work best for me.


----------



## muleman RIP

That takes all the fun out of posting all these crazy calls for him! He will sober up tomorrow!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Rusty what's up? Are you still getting over Santa or is it the fact that the Giants got clobbered today?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im sober dammit. wanna go home


----------



## muleman RIP

Well cheer up New years is coming!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah well im not int he best mood today. moneys way too tight, i was sleeping SOOO damn good when my alarm went off, and that dont happen much anymore. oh yea, and i just found out that the rear doglegs on the Taurus are rusting out already. 6 frickin years old. wtf


----------



## Galvatron

I'm here now m8 to cheer you up......


we have a caller on line 4.....Lenny from Manchester UK


Hi guy's....my wife caught me wearing her Mom's passion draws and now refuses to talk to me...should i have let her try them on first??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shouldnt have worn them on yer head!


----------



## Galvatron

Classic.

Billy on line 6...

Rusty whats the best way to remove a foreign object from my buttocks....i erm slipped and now it's kinda stuck


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

git yerself a m8 with an auto, some rope, and a tree. tie the rope to the object and the car. hold on tight to the tree, and well... you can figure out the painfull rest


----------



## Galvatron

Billy says"not sure on that idea...would it help if i said what the foreign object is??"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

uh. maybe? it works tho, trust me. i-i-i-i- i mean ive heard...


----------



## Galvatron

The Foreign object is a young German exchange student called Hans



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ugh  would yer name happen to be franz?


----------



## Galvatron

hahahahaha sorry but i find it all so funny hahahahaha




I am starting to worry myself with the crap i come out with


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I am starting to worry myself with the crap i come out with


 
it is rather corny..............


----------



## Galvatron

Hans on line 3....


me thinks the rope and car is to kinky even for us Germans ya.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no comment


----------



## Galvatron

i say Hans got himself in this messyum:)let him get himslef out of it



hahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

youre drinkin again, aint ya , m8?


----------



## Galvatron

No....may have a few later but not yet....just thought my old m8 needed a laugh.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well yesh i do, pal. would really like to head on home, too.


----------



## Galvatron

Try and forget about all that seems crap in your life today and think about whats good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cant think now, m8. just slammed my head under the ****in counter


----------



## Galvatron

do it again


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> cant think now, m8. just slammed my head under the ****in counter


Why don't you try sitting up in the chair instead of crawling under the counter! Were you hiding from a Panthers fan?


----------



## Erik

Billy - I suggest a large meal of texas style chili, sauerkraut, and several pints of stout -- that'll blow any obstruction clear...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> Billy - I suggest a large meal of texas style chili, sauerkraut, and several pints of stout -- that'll blow any obstruction clear...



And teach him what is ass is for 


Good afternoon Erik and Muleman.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn that car gets to me. give my name a new meaning: Rusty shackleFord


----------



## muleman RIP

Can you get aftermarket parts? Might as well start spraying all the bolts with Kroil or wd40 now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell with that, muley. im a redneck. let the bitch rust!


----------



## Galvatron

do you treat your women in the same way


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

of course not. they have boobs!


----------



## Galvatron

you have to keep the clutch well oiled to stop it healing up and going rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats right. and on the subject of boobs, i saw a rig go by what had a trailer that said double g distributers. first thing i thought was that they sold implants


----------



## Galvatron

hahaha.....now that would be a handful


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

or two


----------



## Galvatron

3 if she is a Tit head


----------



## muleman RIP

Double G's would wrap around your neck and scratch your ears! Can you picture the bra for them things. Would need bigger straps than my suspenders!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Double G's would wrap around your neck and scratch your ears! Can you picture the bra for them things. Would need bigger straps than my suspenders!


 
scratch your neck!    you fixed it before i could bust on ya but im goin to anyway


----------



## muleman RIP

You ever work on a big pair Rusty? I speak from experience!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

are you tryin to get me to take off my shirt?


----------



## muleman RIP

Not hardly! I meant have you ever worked on a well endowed woman? They require a different approach and methods.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i know what you meant, muley lol and yes


----------



## Galvatron

Afternoon Rusty....whats on the agenda for discussion today??


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty, send some frickin heat up here! it is 5 deg. F and winds to 46 mph. minus 23 windchill. even the old tomcat came in to warm up this morning.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muley, if i had heat to share with you i would. the only thing i have goin ofr me is that the sun is out! the wind kept me up all night as it tried to topple my house over


----------



## muleman RIP

I hear you on the wind. I am holding off going out to load the furnace up with wood. We are averaging 25-35mph with high gust so far at 46mph. When you hear it inside you know it is blasting. Went out at midnight to stuff the boiler as the heat was kicking on fairly often. Keep it 75 in here for the birds and us old folks.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the wind kept me up all night as it tried to topple my house over



spicy food and Beer has the same effect on me


----------



## Galvatron

It is 36F here with drizzling rain....forecast shows heavy snow coming in at 3pm...chances of the forecast being correct is very slim.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> I hear you on the wind. I am holding off going out to load the furnace up with wood. We are averaging 25-35mph with high gust so far at 46mph. When you hear it inside you know it is blasting. Went out at midnight to stuff the boiler as the heat was kicking on fairly often. Keep it 75 in here for the birds and us old folks.


 
i have no idea how fast it was movin last night, but i got ya on hearin it inside.



Galvatron said:


> spicy food and Beer has the same effect on me


 
i go for quality over quantity. instead of blowin the house down, i singe the hair off the cats


----------



## muleman RIP

Well the cold is certainly moving in. The sun is shining bright as could be but the temp has dropped to 1 and the wind chill is bouncing at around -15. Went out and plugged the skid steer in to let it warm up so i can bring a couple of buckets of slabs to dump in front of the boiler. Too damn cold for carrying it today!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah no kiddin!! hhaha. whats in store for new yeares eve, fella? im hangin at the house and drinkin with ym lady and my new best friend. also have some dvds to watch. friend of my dads loaned my a kinks concert and a who concert/biography type dvd set. SHWEEEEEET


----------



## muleman RIP

I am hearing that a storm may be coming for New Years. Hope it is like the last one and you get all the snow. We just get a lot of nuisance snow off the lakes lately. It has been blowing so hard most of the snow we had is off in the woods. My drive has more bare areas than if I had plowed it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol yeah somethins sposta be rolling in, thats why i wanna stay home instead of goin to the legion this year


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry to interrupt.......i found a new picture of my mate Rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thank you sir. was much less hurtfull than i expected


----------



## Galvatron

I am trying to be a better person.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i guess thats a step in the right direction


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i guess thats a step in the right direction



Problem with that is 1 step forward 2 steps back


Knobsock!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

1 step foward is 2 steps back, then you need to take 4 steps right 3 left and 1 up, then you should be just dandy, m8


----------



## Galvatron

I can only do that when either line dancing or pissed....or both at once


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA!


----------



## Galvatron

TA!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

boogeyman!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Theres a moose loose aboot this hoose....he has eatin all my cheese and i think i see a goost whooooooooooo


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn fool!


----------



## Galvatron

hahahahahahaha.........you should hear me say it....my kids are calling for the medics


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LMAO  ya bloody idgit


----------



## Galvatron

He that smells of shit must have delved deep into the house of shit for reasons only known to him....either that or followed through


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WTF?! WHERES STIG?!


----------



## Galvatron

He as popped of for a shit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you better too, m8, as you are full of it!


----------



## Galvatron

I have had my daily clear out thank you......and the smell has also informed my neighbors of this information to.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ffs


----------



## Galvatron

I heard the neighbors say that same thing


----------



## muleman RIP

This thread is in trouble if Turds are discussing Turds!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> This thread is in trouble if Turds are discussing Turds!



We will have you Turdinate with that attitude


----------



## muleman RIP

You don't scare me! I have spent a glorious snowy winter installing sewers and collapsing and filling the old cesspools in a town about 10 miles from Rusty. You ate a real good breakfast and went somewhere upwind for lunch!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> You don't scare me! I have spent a glorious snowy winter installing sewers and collapsing and filling the old cesspools in a town about 10 miles from Rusty. You ate a real good breakfast and went somewhere upwind for lunch!



Now thats serious Turd dealings....welcome to the Turd Family


----------



## muleman RIP

You have to love the housewives who get you more than once, even after you tell them PLEASE don't flush or run the wash while I am hooking up your sewer. Seen some interesting things floating in some of the old cesspools! Folks don't realize that just cause it went down the toilet some thing last forever in a sunless environment.  Tell me how does a lady lose her plastic "friend" and then proceed to flush it down?? The guy on the pump truck and the kid helping me lay pipe were amazed! I had a hard time keeping a straight face around her after that!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lovely afterlunch discussion!


----------



## Galvatron

Mule i know the pain....many a time have been doing a final connection into the main sewer from a new extension....."DONT FLUSH NAFF ALL" we demand....next thing you know Mrs Turd is running the gauntlet with all sorts to follow.....i now plug the sewer from the house,work quick and pull the plug with a rope.


Happy days.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*GGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## muleman RIP

Bet that felt as good as passing a good turd!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty that was the waste of a good sheet of paper


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

UGH one of these days im going to go insane here at work


----------



## muleman RIP

Then stay home and save your sanity!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OK will do. wait, cant afford that!


----------



## Galvatron

Change your Avatar....its boring me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

UGH fine hold on punk


----------



## Galvatron

I'm holding


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you can stop now


----------



## muleman RIP

_*hilarious*_


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

UGH! come on 5:00!!!


----------



## FuzzyB

Hey guys where are we all today?

Its crappy grey day and Im stuck at WOOOOOOOORK!!!!!!!! HELP ME! I NEED TP ESCAPE!


----------



## muleman RIP

Sitting here freezing my butt off. It warmed up to 11F overnight. That is warmer than it got all day yesterday. Hope the wind has died down some.


----------



## FuzzyB

muleman said:


> Sitting here freezing my butt off. It warmed up to 11F overnight. That is warmer than it got all day yesterday. Hope the wind has died down some.




I suppose I should count myself lucky that at least its warmer here even if it is grey and wet then?

No more snow here by the looks of it either


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THE WIND HAS FINALLY SUBSIDED!


----------



## muleman RIP

Same here. It is all the way up to 17f and the sun is shining bright. Finishing the bathroom countertop/sink so the wife can sew downstairs and have a bathroom. She better use it for all the work it has been.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL well thats cool, muley. i was doing some more inspecting on Trusty Rusty, (because im now obsessed with it,) and got a big of paint flake off and found an actual rust HOLE! i wonder how fast rust actually progresses, but i believe i wont be able to wait until spring to get at it. looks like Rusty's gonna hafta head to Advance for some bondo and primer...

other side is rustin too, but it looks like its just starting. might as well catch that early


----------



## Galvatron

Wheres my little gopher Rusty on this good evening??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey there, mister! im at work! doin stuff! work stuff!


----------



## Galvatron

Bloody working on news year eve....thats wrong.

it's 7:45 pm here and the drinks have started flowing....can i get you  Beer??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn right you can! hahaha actually im outta here in less than 15 mins


----------



## Galvatron

In that case it's a large Scotch and ice cold Beer waiting.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well thank you very much, good sir knnnnnnnnnniggit!


----------



## Galvatron

Do you take ice with the scotch??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes. 3 cubes. no more, no less. and a shrubbery! NI!


----------



## Galvatron

Ok i will drink the one i done Hic!!   kinda fooked it up....let me try again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok, so-called Arthur King!


----------



## Galvatron

You did want a splash of cola in it yes??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nah! now make it right, or i shall taunt you a second time-a!


----------



## Galvatron

O FFS...hic....start over....can't waste it Hic!!.....2 min i will try and get it right.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well ill be home in a halfsy, so ill check in with ya then, nodder! hahaha


----------



## Galvatron

Twat...the ice will melt by then...best drink it...let me go get you another Vodka Martini


----------



## Galvatron

Lets get the Rusty and Galvi party started...




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLCKSPFrkJQ"]YouTube- Spongebob's Got Big Balls[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Twat...the ice will melt by then...best drink it...let me go get you another Vodka Martini


 
thought i was drinkin scotch rocks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

big bialls


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

classi three stooges marathon countdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WQHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Galvatron

About bloody time....i started a party here...  quick before someone steals ya drink...   http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=32377


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao aint noone gonna get any drink of mine, m8.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well Galvi another day off to a roaring start without you! Time to get your tired arse out of bed. You took advantage of the missus and made a fool out of yourself again ,didn't you mate! Now get out and about and make her some coffee and breakfast and try to get back on her good side.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Come on Galvi, it is time to face the morning!


----------



## Erik

this thread needs more bacon!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jim gaffigan?? hehehehe BACON!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty hows the game going....i hear giants are doing better than usual 


Inside info tells me you may need a tissue 


Me i am a Vikings fan to be honest


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sup, punkassx???


----------



## Galvatron

Waiting for the final score.....my insider is slow tonight


----------



## muleman RIP

44 to 7  They laid down bad!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> 44 to 7  They laid down bad!



7 is good.......who am i kidding


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Rusty hows the game going....i hear giants are doing better than usual
> 
> 
> Inside info tells me you may need a tissue
> 
> 
> *Me i am a Vikings fan to be honest*




You mean there is another Vikings fan around here.    

They did play well today, hopefully they can carry that into the playoffs.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> You mean there is another Vikings fan around here.
> 
> They did play well today, hopefully they can carry that into the playoffs.



I am thinking of buying the Giants...whats their value at the moment.....$0.00


Should have change for the bus home


----------



## muleman RIP

I would love to see Brett win a super bowl to finish out his career. He has that team believing in themselves right now.


----------



## Av8r3400

Should be a typical Favre/Vikings showing - Out in their first round...

I'd love for them to last long enough to get plastered by the Packers in the championship game.  (Currently destroying the Cardinals 26-0 in the 3rd quarter.)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no clue as to hy i talk to you olkas


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no clue as to hy i talk to you olkas



BECAUSE YOU ARE A LOSER......GIANT LOSER!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> Should be a typical Favre/Vikings showing - Out in their first round...
> 
> I'd love for them to last long enough to get plastered by the Packers in the championship game.  (Currently destroying the Cardinals 26-0 in the 3rd quarter.)



You mean kind of like a few years back when the Pack won over the Vikings both times in the season but then the Vikes whooped the Pack in the Playoffs??  I kind of smell that coming myself but the wrong side this time.    Remember the year Moss did the fake moon in the end zone


----------



## Galvatron

Hey Rusty i thought of you today and picked you up a new years prezzie....i went by the pictures you posted of yourself and think i got the right size.


I just need your mailing details so i can send it.....PM me them ASAP.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

should i be worried m8? im ot in the greatest mood. i feel like a total failure..


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> should i be worried m8? im ot in the greatest mood. i feel like a total failure..



hahahaha this is just the ticket then.......i will mail it to you as long as you promise to take a picture and post it when it arrives.

you feel a "Failure"


----------



## muleman RIP

Dallastown Post 543
57 W. main st.
Dallastown,Pa. 17313


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no. i mean towards my family. my great grandmother is hurt. and i had no idea because i havent checkied my email in days.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

605 m8


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no. i mean towards my family. my great grandmother is hurt. and i had no idea because i havent checkied my email in days.



so sorry m8.....but you cant blame yaself for these things.....and Gran would not be happy if you did.

How is she m8.??


----------



## muleman RIP

Sorry to hear about your great grandma. Not a good time for these things to happen.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty....i never posted on this....


Not long before Christmas i bumped into my Mom that i am well not on terms with but i stood to listen to her for 10 min.....nothing changed between me and her but i did find out her Mom my Gran that i was dear to and not spoken to in some time had passed away.....she had a fall whilst cleaning the tops of the kitchen cupboards and cut her arm real bad....she never called anyone and just sat home nursing herself for 2 days and when the bleeding did not stop she called for help(stubborn old cow like she was)...she went to hospital and after tests she was told she was loaded with Cancer...she never left Hospital and died 3 weeks later.

Joke is i found out this just before Christmas and yet it happened just a little over 3 years ago....so yes i failed her for sure if we look at it the way you do...but we cant change things and we were not to blame...i beat myself up and in ways am still in mourning....but i do know it's not my fault and she would be pissed if i did feel that way.

Rusty i am sure there is words of help in that crap i just typed somewhere just find it and do not blame yourself or feel a failure...Gran would feel disrespected.

I hope this helps...crap i never intended on talking about this....Heres to Grans everywhere....mine was 84 and loved a drink and a laugh...thats where i get it from i guess.


----------



## Galvatron

This could cheer up anyone



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCuJldPkJZM&feature=channel"]YouTube- Lee Evans - Live At The West End - Part 7/7[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry to hear that, m8. my gramma fell too and hurt her leg. shes out of the hospital now and in a nursing home. gonna go see her straight away from work.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

anyway, so it seems everyone made it through the weekend! we shot of some roman candles after the ball dropped and set off the neighbors car alarm


----------



## muleman RIP

No hoopla up here! Too dang cold for outside activity. Plus the Amish are pretty tame compared to some of the rednecks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HAHA! thats right. we are loud, baby! wake the neighbors! it was really cold. and freezing rain was coming down, too. but hell, i didnt care!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey kids, its tuesday! im so excited!


----------



## pirate_girl

What's so exciting about Chewsday, Rusty? lol


----------



## muleman RIP

It is only 24 days till the next last Friday party. Let's see you use next last in another sentence!


----------



## Erik

the next last rites i perform will be on the person who keeps messing with the copier settings at the office...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NICE. but i was bein sarcastic hahahaha i dont wanna be at work!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Good one Eric. I could not come up with another use.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

next time i might not last that long


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats the last time i stand next to you!!!


----------



## Galvatron

I can't remember the last time Rusty made any sense


Afternoon boy's and girl's


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thank you, good sir knight!!

and how are you today, my fine feathered friend??


----------



## Galvatron

Featherless 

Just got back from shopping....we are about to be hit with some serious snow so have stocked up to save any unneeded road trips.


Friend of mine got 2 foot of snow dumped on him last night and he lives north of me so i am well prepared.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AHHHHHHHH......... im thinkin of gettin an operation to become a penguin so the cold wont bother me


----------



## Galvatron

I can think of operations that could benefit you better


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Please! This is supposed to be a happy occasion. Let's not bicker and argue over who killed who.


----------



## Galvatron

What are we celebrating??


----------



## FuzzyB

Afternoon everyone 

Its supposed to snow here tomorrow as well Galv - hopefully it actually happens this time! Last time we just got left with loads of ice!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Oh, king eh? Very nice. And how'd you get that, eh? By exploiting the workers. By hanging on to outdated imperialist dogma which perpetuates the economic and social differences in our society.


----------



## Galvatron

FuzzyB said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> Its supposed to snow here tomorrow as well Galv - hopefully it actually happens this time! Last time we just got left with loads of ice!



I hope you get my share to....your welcome to it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Oh but if I went 'round sayin' I was Emperor, just because some moistened bint lobbed a scimitar at me, they'd put me away.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Oh, king eh? Very nice. And how'd you get that, eh? By exploiting the workers. By hanging on to outdated imperialist dogma which perpetuates the economic and social differences in our society.



Have you swallowed a Political leaflet that came through the mail


----------



## FuzzyB

Galvatron said:


> I hope you get my share to....your welcome to it




I would take it gladly as it usually means no work here haha! A day of nothing and extra sleep! Wo0Ho0 pass all the snow to me!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Have you swallowed a Political leaflet that came through the mail


 Oh, what a giveaway! Did you hear that? Did you hear that, eh? That's what I'm on about! Did you see him repressing me? You saw him, Didn't you?


----------



## muleman RIP

Me thinks he was struck with a crown of sorts!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Me thinks he was struck with a crown of sorts!


 Come and see the violence inherent in the system. Help! Help! I'm being repressed!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Oh, what sad times are these when passing ruffians can say Ni at will to old ladies. There is a pestilence upon this land, nothing is sacred.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hello?... Ah, yes Mr O'Reilly, well it's perfectly simple. When I asked you to build me a wall I was rather hoping that instead of just dumping the bricks in a pile you might have found time to cement them together... you know, one on top of another, in the traditional fashion.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Its been a hard days night! ive been workin like a dog!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a hard day's night, I should be sleeping like a log
But when I get home to you I find the things that you do
Will make me feel alright

You know I work all day to get you money to buy you things
And it's worth it just to hear you say you're gonna give me everything
So why on earth should I moan, 'cause when I get you alone
You know I feel okay
When I'm home everything seems to be right
When I'm home feeling you holding me tight,tight,yeah
It's been a hard day's night, and I've been working like a dog
It's been a hard day's night, I should be sleeping like a log
But when I get home to you I find the things that you do
Will make me feel alright

Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Erik

so, I hear significant chunks of the UK got hammered with snow today - they even closed down some sections around 2 and told folks to go home.
One report I heard from a guy was that he left his car at the office and walked home -- was passing a lot of cars while he did it, too, thanks to the logjam.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well folks the lebaron is going away 

but mrs rusty assured me i will get another pice of junk someday. hope that someday gets here soon. i wanted that car for the summer project!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thoughts for the next possible project?

http://york.craigslist.org/cto/1539431535.html

http://york.craigslist.org/cto/1538838074.html

 http://york.craigslist.org/cto/1538807092.html


----------



## muleman RIP

Go for the F150. It is old enough you can still work on it without as many special tools. Plus it never hurts to have a truck around.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://york.craigslist.org/cto/1538743737.html

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/1539022541.html

OOOOHHH SWEEEET http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/1538551194.html

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/1538526758.html

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/1537696690.html


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i dunno m8. a little too new for me if i want a truck for haulin stuff


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/1536589971.html


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

if i get a truck:

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/1535240257.html


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/1535038160.html


----------



## Galvatron

Become a man and get a Truck...i would love this old girl...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1972...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item3efb911d45


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice


----------



## muleman RIP

That old Dodge flatbed would cost a fortune in tags. Probably $500+ a year. Heck my one ton SRW pickup is $198. My dump truck would have cost $990 in Pa.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i think i found a winner, muley

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/1539199407.html


----------



## muleman RIP

Man that is a Cruiser! Reminds me of old 1958 super88 Oldsmobile. That thing weighed almost 3 tons but it would move on the highway. Also sported the biggest damn trunk you ever saw. Five  guys could jam in the trunk to go the drive in movies.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty keep it real on whats in the pot of $$$.....road worthy and a good first project should be the focus.

No Hobby is worth getting in debt.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i know this mister. wont be for a while till i get a car. got too much other shit to do hahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

Start with a moped and work your way up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well folks. payday has arrived! mrs rusty's bday is tomorro so im takin her to dinner at the olive garden and then probably to jamie's for some drinks. its teh best i can do since her gifty will be late  but i had no choice as per the way paycheks were and her bday being so close after the holidays... dads is in a few weeks, too. then valentines day! so much stuff so fast, how the hell does rusty keep a handle on things???


----------



## Galvatron

How much $$$ can you spare??.....i can sell you some magic beans


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and what do these magic beans do, weary traveler?


----------



## Galvatron

They can take you to a wonderful place where you will find riches and happiness beyond your wildest dreams.

So.....how many would you like??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

put me down for one


----------



## Galvatron

Thats $100.....thank you come again.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im not completley satisfied. i want a refund. and i dont mean pro-rated


----------



## Galvatron

Did you follow the instructions to the word??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yes i did. except there are no instructions on how to get it back OUT of my nose.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Rusty I had some magic beans yesterday. They are in processing right now but later today you can have some for FREE! Always glad to share with a forums buddy.


----------



## Galvatron

What type of person buys a magic bean from a known crazy man then sticks it up his nose without having a back up plan to get the bloody thing out....

A stupid person 


By the way it said "plant it and it grows" not "stick it up your nose"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i cant read british!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well i cant read british!



I know that now.....what a Plonker you are.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

I got bored last night and built what i like to call a snow Murph.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats scary


----------



## Galvatron

I will get the Pictures of my camera.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I will get the Pictures of my camera.


 
you took a picture of your camera? couldnt that disrupt the space-time continuem?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you took a picture of your camera? couldnt that disrupt the space-time continuem?



Not if you run backwards at 88 mph with a pulsating jiggle....stay focused.


----------



## Galvatron

Ok here is my Snow Murph


Took ages that did.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice, sir!


----------



## Galvatron

I done it to honor my m8 Murph....i intended on making him tall and rugged with chiseled looks....but thought best to keep it real


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you are a visionary, good sir knight!


----------



## Galvatron

Never been called that before...i will take it as a compliment.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

it was a compliment. didnt really mean it, but it WAS a compliment


----------



## Galvatron

I will take it and lock it away deep in my heart.


Sort out that Avatar you knobsock.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

goooooood! i need beer. what should i venture out for tonight, eh? coors or miller


----------



## Galvatron

Lemonade.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not a big fan of lemonade. i like limeade, tho!


----------



## Galvatron

Ginger Beer.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

UGH lol no thanks. ive lost my good mood for the day today ....


----------



## muleman RIP

Why did you lose your good mood? Did you check your wallet for beer money? LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol, nice one. no im at work. that pretty much is it haha


----------



## Galvatron

Change the bloody Avatar thats the problem...let me find one...


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting for you Galvi.


----------



## Galvatron

This is a start....ok some wont work but who cares....feel free to add suggestions.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

..


----------



## Galvatron

Not bad....


Just been chatting to a online friend and he as booked a Hotel for his wife and himself close to me for later in the year....he lives a 3 hour drive from me and have never met up before even though we chat weekly and exchange Christmas gifts ect....known each other for a few years now.

He wants to do a tour of London as his wife has never been there so i will be their guide as i am 25 min drive away and know London like the back of my hand(born and bred)....we have started the pub crawl route round my town and this should be fun....

Eh Rusty why don't you come too.....you would fit in well as you know Betty Swollocks  what fun it will be.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmaosounds like a blast, m8

eh?


----------



## Galvatron

If we get arrested it wont be a surprise....man this will be bigger than the Moon landings


We are both lets say a little insane and rusty honest you should save and get 2 plane tickets to come visit...like i offered to Murph you and your Mrs could and would be welcome to stay with us.

So excited about the trouble i will get into....Betty is more insane than me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i would love to, m8. simply unnaffordable for a while.


----------



## Galvatron

Well when you can you will be 100% welcome.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice, sir 

got a nother avatar for you, too. gimme a min


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OK im back, mr monkey head


----------



## Galvatron

My wife just went to the shops and my Daughter held and waited with our dogs outside the shop...anyhow my 18 year old daughter(Katie) that i have not seen for about 4 years (from my first marriage) see my other daughter and said hello....katie said hello to my younger daughter and said "tell Dad i will pop and see him real soon".....i am choked....grown man crying aint a pretty sight...time will tell.

My wife is gutted she missed her she loves her so much like i do.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well im glad to hear that you will get to see her, m8!


----------



## Galvatron

I do hope i do....i keep my emotions deep down on this subject but i know the day will come.....marriage break ups causes such harm to the kids it is unreal...i have my part in the blame game and i just hope she forgives me in some way...if she don't i still wish her happiness in her life.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats true, bro, but you have a good heart, and im sure she knows it. even if its sometimes behind a tube top.....


----------



## Galvatron

just slapped myself with a reality check....when it happens it happens.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah, man. it will happen. things take time, some more than others. dont bring yaself down over it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well were back on the air with the galv n rusty show! due to some legal- er, uh, 'technical' difficulties, we had a long hiatus. but were back adn we already have a caller!

jimbo from tennessee, yer on the air!

yea, i gots me one'a them there ponderin's. if'n yer woman asks ya if'n ya love yer beer more'n her, hows ya sposta answer that?


----------



## muleman RIP

Well now that would all depend on whether the beer is colder than her!


----------



## mak2

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well were back on the air with the galv n rusty show! due to some legal- er, uh, 'technical' difficulties, we had a long hiatus. but were back adn we already have a caller!
> 
> jimbo from tennessee, yer on the air!
> 
> yea, i gots me one'a them there ponderin's. if'n yer woman asks ya if'n ya love yer beer more'n her, hows ya sposta answer that?



One of the few times it is morally and ethically appropriate to lie.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Well now that would all depend on whether the beer is colder than her!


 


and i would have to agree, mak! wrong answer, and you may never get beer again


----------



## FuzzyB

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and i would have to agree, mak! wrong answer, and you may never get beer again


----------



## muleman RIP

Next caller.  What do i do If I find out the wife is pregnant  but I had a vasectomy so my girlfriend did not get knocked up?


----------



## mak2

Call Jerry Springer and tell him you are from Indiana, and it's even better if you find out your gay brother did it.


----------



## Galvatron

Come on Rusty...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9XsKu9WiVs&feature=related"]YouTube- The Sideboard Song by Chas 'N' Dave.[/ame]


For the ladies....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOSseI1hao8&feature=related"]YouTube- Chas And Dave Rabbit[/ame]


set em up m8....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BliAPzEsao0&feature=related"]YouTube- Matchroom Mob With Chas And Dave - Snooker Loopy[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

So what is Rusty up to tonight?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rusty no function beer well without


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EVERYBODY LOOK!!! ITS NON-GRUMPY RUSTY!!! HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## Galvatron

about bloody time.....you are old before your time


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

been a crapass couple of days, m8. but i got a random bonus today! so either they are buttering me up to fire me  or its just me lucky day


----------



## Galvatron

Embrace the moment m8


----------



## muleman RIP

Well mates let me tell you what a CRAPPY 24 hours is. Yesterday right before lunch the wife asked me to look at her computer while she made lunch. A few minutes later she let the puppy (85 lbs) in and she proceeded to jump in my lap while I was sitting in the recliner. One of her feet struck me square on top of a testicle. Did not hurt that bad right then but an hour after eating I sat down at my computer and hurt like hell. Went and tried to lay down before my cardiologist appointment and it helped a little. Went to docs and by the time I got back it was starting to swell up. Had guests for supper so I waited till they left and went and undressed to assess the damage. One was twice the size of the other so I ended up trying to sleep with a bag of frozen peas wrapped in a dish towel stuffed in my jockeys. Got less than 2 hours sleep and was up for 2-3 hours till I took a pain pill and laid down till I woke up at 3:30 this morning. Ended up going to doctor and was waiting till she opened up this morning. After a check she sent me to the hospital for an ultrasound to make sure it was not torsioned or twisted in place. That was negative but not very pleasant as they grease you all up with some stuff to make the pic clear on the computer. Then I had to have blood work to make sure my blood thinner was ok to lower the dosage for a few days to slow down the bruising. So now I am back to ice packs on my balls for a few days! HOW WAS YOUR DAY mate?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn is all i can say


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah buddy! We are just relaxing and taking it easy for a few as the doc lady assures me they will turn purple in another day or so. Have a little bit of plumbing to run for the new basement bathroom but it will have to wait a few days. So are you still searching for another set of wheels? Saw a classic late 60's chevy pickup yesterday. Looked to be almost all original except for the mag wheels. Not for sale but pretty to the eye. If I could still do the serious wrenching I had thought about maybe getting something like that to work on. Guess I will settle for working on my boat once weather warms up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EH im not really lookin but im lookin. cant afford one, but looking anyway haha


----------



## muleman RIP

So what are you spending the bonus on? You going to buy Galvi a present?


----------



## Galvatron

I heard he is buying me a nice cowboy Hat....always wanted a nice American Cowboy Hat so it's like a dream come true


----------



## muleman RIP

How about a used Amish straw hat?


----------



## Galvatron

Now that sounds fun.....in fact i may have to grow some fitting head and facial hair


----------



## muleman RIP

You need a green shirt and suspenders to go with the hat.


----------



## Galvatron

By wearing these objects will it improve my barn building skills???


----------



## muleman RIP

I don't know about building skills but cleaning out the barn might improve! Actually after watching and helping in a few barn jobs with the Amish there are usually one or two that have much skill and a lot of willing labor. Have seen a few barns that were built with questionable design that failed under snow or wind load. They have a tough time building to building standards on their homes. They have a long running dispute with our local codes officer about chimney clearances and doorway designs. They have finally forced them to install 1000 gal concrete tanks for all new outhouses to keep from polluting wells. I am glad I am on top of the hill!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

grrr


----------



## Galvatron

wheres my hat mr grrrr


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> grrr


 Bite something?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Bite something?



must have banged his head again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

8.5 hours till vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 8.5 hours till vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  That is so wrong to say to those of us who no longer get vacation. All I have to look forward to today is sloppy snow and freezing rain!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ILL SAY WHAT I WANT!!! lol i need this vacation. its not really a vacation, per sey, just a couple extra days of sittin at home on ym ass lol, i aint goin anywhere.


----------



## muleman RIP

A break is always a good thing. Got some playoff action coming up. Aw shucks ,that's right the Giants fell on their ass didn't they!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ha ha

ha



ha

ha funny mister!


----------



## muleman RIP

So who is your pick to go to superbowl? I like the vikings as they are playing like they want it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im thinkin the vikes as well


----------



## Galvatron

Not the Giants for sure


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

So rude


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks i try


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Yes you are trying


----------



## Galvatron

I am thinking of going with a new look this year....something like this...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that fits ya bout right, m8


----------



## Galvatron

I have the scruffy beard sorted...just need to work on the hair and clothes...may need to raid a old folks home for the clothes.

But what a classic look...i love it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL yer nutz, m8. ill find my new look awhile


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you want classic look:


----------



## Galvatron

very un-you....let me look for something more fitting.


----------



## muleman RIP

Like that one Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HECK YEAH love the 20s-30s gangster look. awesome!


----------



## Galvatron

Now these are more you....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

GEE THANKS


----------



## Galvatron

Ok grumpy maybe this is more you 


This could work....Honest


----------



## muleman RIP

try this one!


----------



## Galvatron

Wonky Boobs......man thats sick


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats sick, m8, and the wrong damn giants, too, ya boob


----------



## muleman RIP

I am going to run it for a while just so you don't have to see Obama's ears!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ye be runnin a fool's errand, boy!


----------



## Galvatron

I knew the wrong Giants...i chose better ones 


Muleman you are sick...in fact sicker than me...i never thought that possible


----------



## muleman RIP

must put thought into the next one! Specially for you Galvi!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> must put thought into the next one! Specially for you Galvi!



I do beg that you do don't.....please don't


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bunch of fools! i like it here


----------



## Galvatron

where are you??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im on candy cane lane!


----------



## Galvatron

Your on something for sure....crazy young man


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahhhhhhhhhhh yer mother was a hamster!


----------



## muleman RIP

Ah ha , so you are one of the SUCKERS eh?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no im a nibbler


----------



## muleman RIP

Well this should keep you satisfied for a while mate!


----------



## Galvatron

I did hear that rumor


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BLOODY HELL


----------



## muleman RIP

Too much for you wimpy?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

she could feed an army!


----------



## muleman RIP

take a lesson from the dog!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL smart dog


----------



## Galvatron

Being a dog has it's perks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha. whats on tap for the weekend, folks?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

2 weeks away from the first monthly FF party!!


----------



## Galvatron

coffee and orange juice.


----------



## Galvatron

6 weeks away from the Galvi Birthday Bash


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO comin up soon, eh?


----------



## Galvatron

yep.....not sure what to do yet but i am sure it will involve stupidity


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well why wouldnt it?!!?    what kind of birthday bach dont involve stupidity!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Got to destroy my bro-in-laws 40th first...thats just 2 weeks away


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NICE do it up big, m8! or i will be dissapointed in you


----------



## Galvatron

I am sure i can leave him with a nervous twitch


----------



## muleman RIP

So are we aging gracefully or are we having fun?


----------



## Galvatron

i feel like shit


----------



## muleman RIP

Then you either have been using the wrong medicine or your dosage is all wrong.


----------



## Galvatron

Woops....says take one 4 times a day not take 4 days to take one hahahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

perhaps you need some spa therapy? that is what my doc recommended.


----------



## Galvatron

Spa....the Belgium Grand Prix...sounds good to me


----------



## muleman RIP

What the fugazi is Rusty up to this weekend?


----------



## Galvatron

Fugazi on beer i bet.....either that or he dont give a Fugazi on what we think and he is working on his acting skills...i hear he is the next Jack Black


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

'ello monkey face!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 'ello monkey face!!



Don't call the Mule that Tit head


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahh ahahahahahahahah ha ha ha ha ha ha ahahahahaa ah ah ahahaha ahaha ah aha you are a poopie head!


----------



## Galvatron

I'm telling.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tattle tale!!!


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

go and boil your bottom!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i like beer


----------



## Galvatron

Curry night is Tuesdays.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Galvatron

Your Dog is acting more like you by the day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao    ya knobber you


----------



## Galvatron

That could be classed as doggie porn


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got a cat, too, m8


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

time to go to the vet, m8.


----------



## Galvatron

Any pets you aint been teaching your bad ways....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

isnt this how they found yer cat aftr new years?


----------



## Galvatron

I dont own a cat....it went AWOL with my blessing


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ha! sometimes my cats like to mock me.....


----------



## Galvatron

I enjoy mocking you too

Highlight of my day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks, matey.  got that pic of your yard developed for ya


----------



## Galvatron

I got your X-ray back hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cock   




http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/dberlotti/funny-1.jpg


----------



## Galvatron

No it's a bottle...look closer you Plonker


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what you doin, m8? havin a few beers with yer ol pal rusty, i hope.

took a pic of our local water tower for ya


----------



## Galvatron

I bet that needs topping up 3 times per day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao

the lil lady and i got into an argument............


----------



## Galvatron

bloody Hell are you Doug and Carrie Heffernen


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yum: seems about right. shes always the voice of reason and im always, well, me.


----------



## Galvatron

Come on this has to be your new Avatar

I say this with respect


----------



## Galvatron

This is more me


----------



## muleman RIP

Bloody hell. I take a few hours off to watch a game and you two get out of hand again!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok, m8. now you gotta do yers!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

out of hand? us? yeah rght!


----------



## muleman RIP

Gotta watch the buzzards and colts. Too bad the Giants are history!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok, m8. now you gotta do yers!



All done........if you want me i will be in the basement


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up time! Waiting on the ice storm followed by 4-6 inches of snow late this afternoon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao ill be at the fridge, m8


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bunch of rain for us, muley..... ugh


----------



## muleman RIP

It is showing as freezing rain on radar and about 10-15 miles south of me now. Temp is holding at 34 right now but will drop as it moves in. Hope it would be snow and not ice but hard to say. I have a commitment to haul some shelter animals home from a pet expo today and it not only messes with my football but I don't like ice at all. If I could use my truck with studs and real 4wd I would not care much.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

true. well i hope it dont get too bad up there then, and hope that the dept of trans. take care of it the right way lol


----------



## Galvatron

Afternoon my little play mates


Whats new ??


----------



## muleman RIP

Avatars are new for everyone! Bad words are banned.


----------



## Galvatron

My Arse they are....i thought this was a Adult Forum,you can't ban words,yea moderate how they are used but thats it surely??

If i tell Rusty in aggressive way to go Fugazi himself yep that would be wrong....but if i joke that Rusty is Fugazi in a manner that as i say is joking and non offensive then that should be cool.

I don't go to the local pub much due to Brussels saying i can't smoke in there,is Brussels now running FF....i do hope they are not.

A sad day indeed.

By the way nice Avatar,odd but an improvement on the last


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

he decided to let us all know what he looks live, gavlerooni. muley, you need a shirt


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I like beer. it makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer. it helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow 

Whiskey's too rough, champagne costs too much, vodka puts my mouth in gear
This little refrain should help me explain as a matter of fact i like beer


----------



## Galvatron

I'm watching "dancing on ice"....i feel the need to see some celebrity make their Arse kiss the Ice


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a grown man, beer drinker, crossdresser, who watches ice skating. good sir knight? you are one of a kind    and i wouldnt want it any other way, m8


----------



## Galvatron

You need to see it to understand it....washed up celeb's trying their all to win the public vote....i await the crack of ribs hitting the ice.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah i know of it    im busy watchin the vikes take out the cowgirls!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

I forgot to mention Holly Willoughby is one of the hosts


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey she stole your outfit, m8


----------



## muleman RIP

I would cushion her arse for her if she fell!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bout time you got back. you watchin the game, mister?


----------



## Galvatron

I would happily rip that outfit off her


I could give her a f.....f......f.......frisking of a life time


----------



## muleman RIP

of course! got to leave for the second half to haul kittens and crates for a shelter. hope I can find it on the radio.


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> I would happily rip that outfit off her
> 
> 
> I could give her a f.....f......f.......frisking of a life time


 watch those fugazi words mate.


----------



## Galvatron

It is hard i must admit.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

watchin Red Green now!!!! you ever watch that, m8?


----------



## Galvatron

Yes i have seen some episodes on youtube....very funny.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

one of my favorite shows!

the three words that scare a man to death:





























































No More Beer


----------



## Galvatron

2 more words....



















































Bar closed


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got one for ya galv. ever heard of Joe Cartoon? check out what he has to offer. im sure it shall keep you amused for quite awhile. always does for me  :um:


http://joecartoon.atom.com/cartoons/958-gerbil_cider_bounce


----------



## muleman RIP

They always have some funny stuff on there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no kiddin. i love that site! well its sunday night, going on 10 pm, had about...... a rather few beers, and gettin ready to watch golf central. hows you folks doin, eh?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

llalalalalalalalalanoworknworknoworknowork


----------



## muleman RIP

Goof off day?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yup pretty much. needs me a break from work!


----------



## muleman RIP

I have to go get a load of corn for the feeder. Poor deer have cleaned it out past 2 weeks. We got lucky and it stayed all rain and even now is holding at 33F. Hope it lasts for a few days at least.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats good. all rain for us as well down south. nice and warm today, too. got the windows open in the house even. where the hells me m8 galveroonidoonie?


----------



## muleman RIP

well we are up to 39F and I just took the skid steer and busted up some ice out back by the woodburner. Still did not get to go for corn. Supposed to get light snow tonight but back in the mid 30's tomorrow so not bad at all. Galvi must be getting a late start today.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i guess so. well he better show up soon. ive got these three days off, i need to bust his ass so i dont get bored


----------



## Galvatron

Speak of the Devil....hi girls....wheres my beer??


----------



## muleman RIP

It is brewing and flowing down river to Rusty.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah you'll never see it unless you pay me..................................


one MILLION BAJLLION GAZILLION googafprtss....... YEN


----------



## Galvatron

jeez my farts smell tonight....must have been the poached eggs for lunch


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yer sick, m8


----------



## Galvatron

Must be the excitement....A B C....easy as 1 2 3 hahahahaha


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao you fool! come on folks! lets get this thread to 100 pages!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

97.. lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Eggs with green peppers and onion for breakfast. Franks and beans for lunch. Even the dogs leave you alone for supper!I used to throw in a bunch of old milwaukee to keep the fire burning. Now those were good ones!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

woohoo! how ya doin, dear?


----------



## Galvatron

this should help....


A is for apple...


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey Muley, I think Rusty just called you dear! hehe


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

B is for Bumwarts....


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty has some strange ways about him!


----------



## muleman RIP

C is for crazy.


----------



## pirate_girl

C is for crazy, like Rusty.. 
hugs! haha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

somebody get me a beer, eh?


----------



## muleman RIP

Stop posting over me PG! I am old and have a weak heart! What a way to go.LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

LOL

Here ya go Rusty..
Blow the dust off before you open it.. mmmk?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

d is for doink


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright, thank ya dear!! ahhhh. nice n aged


----------



## muleman RIP

muleman said:


> Stop posting over me PG! I am old and have a weak heart! What a way to go.LOL


Rusty since I located up in the headwaters of the Susquehanna I started your beer off the back porch a while ago. Your water comes from Red Lion which sucks some of it from the river so it will be there in a little bit. Like I tell the Amish when their spring runs dry."I will pee more for you"


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang PG that is a classic there.


----------



## Galvatron

E is for ezongatedworzelmuncher.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Dang PG that is a classic there.


Remember the commercial jingle??


----------



## Galvatron

Evening PG


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi Galvi! Hugs


----------



## muleman RIP

No. I keep coming up with the old Pabst blue ribbon one.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> No. I keep coming up the old Pabst blue ribbon one.











Mabel  the Waitress  - During the 1950s Carling Black Label featured an  attractive blond beer toting waitress named Mabel in a series of animated  Carling Black Label beer commercials. When a customer wanted a beer they cried  "Hey, Mabel!, Black Label!" Mabel the bartendress rarely spoke in the  commercials but at the end of each spot she gave the TV viewers a friendly wink.  The campaign was created by Lang, Fisher, & Stashower in the 1940s. Their ad  jingle was written by Phil Davis.  Actress Jean Goodspeed, a New York actress and model portrayed Mabel  beginning in 1951. However, in the mid-1950s, Goodspeed ended her career to  become a mother and Carling Black Label folks decided to animate the Mabel  character but also thought it wise to insert images of the original Mabel (Goodspeed)  for good measure. The ads ran successfully for twenty years. 
 Finally, in 1970, a new actress was cast in the role, but soon after, the  Mabel character faded into advertising history. 
 The Carling Black Label slogan in the 1940s was "Pass Up 'Ladies Beer'....Be  A Man About It, Drink Stag!" The "Mabel, Black Label" slogan was coined in 1951.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

f is fer flipperdipperdoodahday!


----------



## muleman RIP

G is for Gadzukes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

be back in a bit. we just got a brand new computer, gonna let the lil lady take over. this thing is sweet! thanks pg, for helpin get us to 100 pages!!!


----------



## Galvatron

H is for horny mother fugazi


----------



## pirate_girl

anything to help your thread break a record my dear boy lol


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 41207
> 
> 
> Home > Index >  Advertising > Mascots (People) >  Mabel the Waitress            Advertising Mascots - People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mabel  the Waitress  - During the 1950s Carling Black Label featured an  attractive blond beer toting waitress named Mabel in a series of animated  Carling Black Label beer commercials. When a customer wanted a beer they cried  "Hey, Mabel!, Black Label!" Mabel the bartendress rarely spoke in the  commercials but at the end of each spot she gave the TV viewers a friendly wink.  The campaign was created by Lang, Fisher, & Stashower in the 1940s. Their ad  jingle was written by Phil Davis.  Actress Jean Goodspeed, a New York actress and model portrayed Mabel  beginning in 1951. However, in the mid-1950s, Goodspeed ended her career to  become a mother and Carling Black Label folks decided to animate the Mabel  character but also thought it wise to insert images of the original Mabel (Goodspeed)  for good measure. The ads ran successfully for twenty years.
> Finally, in 1970, a new actress was cast in the role, but soon after, the  Mabel character faded into advertising history.
> The Carling Black Label slogan in the 1940s was "Pass Up 'Ladies Beer'....Be  A Man About It, Drink Stag!" The "Mabel, Black Label" slogan was coined in 1951.


Oh yeah. That reminds me how old i am.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> be back in a bit. we just got a brand new computer, gonna let the lil lady take over. this thing is sweet! thanks pg, for helpin get us to 100 pages!!!



Can i assist in blowing the Fugazi out of it???


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Oh yeah. That reminds me how old i am.


Me too.. 'course I was a mere babe when those ads were popular..


----------



## Galvatron

Bloody Germans

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuIJqF8av6I"]YouTube- Carling Black Label sunbeds[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Me too.. 'course I was a mere babe when those ads were popular..



Cough 

who loves ya baby


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Cough
> 
> who loves ya baby



mmmmmmmmmmmmmwah!


----------



## muleman RIP

That was a good one Galvi! Got to go see If Goldatron came in the post today. Back in a jiffy.


----------



## Galvatron

I bet he is humping the mail box


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn, I forgot today is a holiday for federal employees. So no mail to get.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Me too.. 'course I was a mere babe when those ads were popular..


 You are still a babe!


----------



## Galvatron

You will like Britneytron.....she is hot


----------



## pirate_girl

Ahhh, you charmer, you..


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

muleman said:


> Damn, I forgot today is a holiday for federal employees. So no mail to get.


I can't believe he's not there yet.


----------



## Galvatron

OhioTC18 said:


> I can't believe he's not there yet.



Did you allow him to pack his own case??....customs are buggers and he can sometimes pack the white stuff...snow


----------



## Galvatron

page 99....Rusty best rush back


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Galvatron said:


> Did you allow him to pack his own case??....customs are buggers and he can sometimes pack the white stuff...snow



I don't think he has to go through customs to go to NY


----------



## Galvatron

OhioTC18 said:


> I don't think he has to go through customs to go to NY



I thought all mail had to go through a type of customs.


----------



## muleman RIP

No he would have gone to syracuse then on to elmira and then to my town. Hell it takes 5 days to send a letter 4 miles to my bank in Pa. They don't run in the red by being efficient.


----------



## Galvatron

I have heard that if this thread hits 100 pages it will implode and the universe will collapse into a dimension only to be seen by wild pigs....is this possible??


----------



## muleman RIP

At the speed this site is running the last few days I can believe that. They must have added filters for fugazi and such or else they are monitoring certain folks. F.


----------



## Galvatron

Hmmm interesting......let me add another layer of foil 


If Rusty dont make the post that takes his own thread to 100 pages he will get a slap.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yo ho! i have returned!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

At the rate we are going they will just shut us down and make us start over! Rusty will have to catch up.


----------



## muleman RIP

bout time time you snapper whipped little sh=t you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what to do tonight? off tomorrow, so i dont have a bedtime


----------



## Galvatron

I have a curley wurley in my pocket hahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you got problems, i tell ya what  


so folks! the producers have moved the rusty n galv show to the evenings, because the day shows were offending the elderly. so come on, callers! get your questions answered!!!


----------



## Galvatron

caller on line 3....


Whats Fugazi mean??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its a mans obligation to stick his boneration in a womans separation to increase the population of the younger generation


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

next caller?


----------



## muleman RIP

Fornicated as in screwed or banged or balled.F


----------



## muleman RIP

What does clitoris have to do with coitus?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> next caller?



so to give her a good fooking??


Sorry about our caller he got past the security....


Line 4

Whats a Hoem hahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

100 PAGE BABY


----------



## muleman RIP

Congrats!


----------



## Galvatron

100......kiss our Fugazi


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok next mark: 150 pages!!!


----------



## Galvatron

we need new recruits....must have no education and be willing to aspire to Fugazi all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahahahahahahahahaah im takin applications


----------



## Galvatron

Can i apply 


Got nothing better to do


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you already work here ya nut


----------



## Galvatron

I do not work here i just show an interest in supporting loony's.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well thats the job criteria, so yeah, you work here   or should i say you volunteer your time


----------



## Galvatron

Careful my friend i think we are being watched hahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ever watched lewis black, m8? this is too damn funny

bloody hell. how the frack do you post a utube

edit: oh 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbw6Nxf8dYU"]YouTube- Lewis Black on Nuclear Holocaust[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

just copy and paste the link....come on you should know by now old Friend.


----------



## Galvatron

Twat.


----------



## Galvatron

You are wanted Mr Popular...

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=314171#post314171


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh bloody hell hahahahaha thanks for the kind words, m8


----------



## Galvatron

I was being sarcastic....honest


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao. finally hit 2000 posts nnow, m8!


----------



## Galvatron

Hey Rusty now i have been nice do i get a Cowboy hat for my up and coming Birthday??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ha. no promises, m8. i will get you one eventually, tho! moneys tight so far.


----------



## muleman RIP

He was sucking up! He wants to fugazi you so watch him close.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao  no worries, muley. scared i am, green eggs and ham


----------



## Galvatron

Get a room you 2


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Hey Rusty now i have been nice do i get a Cowboy hat for my up and coming Birthday??


 How big is your head? Can you get sized over there that will match American sizes?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

probly to find one what fits a punkin, muley


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Get a room you 2


 
open bar?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> How big is your head? Can you get sized over there that will match American sizes?



Large.....i am a fat head like you guys...cant say in any other terms.

Never had my head measured....hit a few times yea


----------



## muleman RIP

Well we can't look for a hat till we know what size you take. We only know what a d====head you are!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ooooooooooo i believe you just been bitchslapped m8


----------



## Galvatron

I am a big Cock....dickhead is offensive


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


>



What you laughing at Fat boy


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> What you laughing at Fat boy


 Lets not get personal here. Just wrap a cloth tape like you use for sewing around your head at a point above your ears and see what it measures. got to go eat supper!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> What you laughing at Fat boy


 
eh watch it, lady


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright im jumpin off this pony ride for a while. be back............ eventually


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Lets not get personal here. Just wrap a cloth tape like you use for sewing around your head at a point above your ears and see what it measures. got to go eat supper!



Ok i will do this....but if this back fires i will get you good.


----------



## Galvatron

25 inches or 64cm .....do i need to measure my knob


----------



## Galvatron

Bed calls...yes i have a talking bed and also a T-Rex that lives in the wardrobe but thats a long story....

B C D be good....keep up the Dark ride


who's the daddy??......me i got page 102 hahahahahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

Will have to see what is around here. I know of 2 places that the Amish get hats and will look for others.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up Call for Rusty!! Come on you deadbeat. Time for a fresh day to get off and racing along.


----------



## Galvatron

I went to the Doctors with excessive wind this morning....














































he gave me a kite


----------



## muleman RIP

Fugazi Rusty! He gets a few days off and wants to sleep in!


----------



## Galvatron

Kids cant handle the late nights these days.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mornin, ya old farts. what the hells goin on?!


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang, I do believe he is being whipped by it lately. Can't keep up with her and us at the same time! Youngsters!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

Morning A B and C..
Just waking up with mah coffee..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ugh i havent had a cup of coffee since friday


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ugh i havent had a cup of coffee since friday


You have to stop dressing up and going drinking!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi, do you want a hat like this one?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dude, that getup is badass


----------



## muleman RIP

Perhaps something a bit more colorful!


----------



## pirate_girl

Just in case Rusty or Galv ever get tired of their avatars.. feel free..


----------



## muleman RIP

I have known some brazen women over the years but none they had the gumption to wear this shirt to walmart!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright, mule, thats where i draw the line  

nice one, pg! i can see galv lookin like that fer halloween


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> I have known some brazen women over the years but none they had the gumption to wear this shirt to walmart!


 
 oughta be a law


----------



## muleman RIP

Morning Pg. Shall we help you select some wardrobe this fine day?


----------



## pirate_girl

sho!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Perhaps a little rainbow to brighten the day!


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice and colourful!


----------



## pirate_girl

Here we are !
The 4 of us at a recent party..
From the left--- myself, Galvi, Muley and Rusty...


----------



## muleman RIP

Perhaps a little headgear to set off the stripes!


----------



## pirate_girl

I like her pants! 
Got em in a smaller size??


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Here we are !
> The 4 of us at a recent party..
> From the left--- myself, Galvi, Muley and Rusty...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41232


 Damn wish I was that thin. I have really been battling the fluid the past 4 days so I am wearing my tedds and eating extra lasix.


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is a cute dress you would look good in for St. Patricks day.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll take it!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi must be out rounding up his buddies for a party!


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang, They must have got into the corn liquor again!


----------



## Galvatron

That dude in the goggles....well thats my driving look 


The pink hat is not for me Mule.....thats more of a pimp's look...i stopped Pimping due to a restraining order


----------



## Galvatron

This says is all


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> This says is all


 Once you ride a mule you will not want to ride a horse. I have had some great trail horses and they could not compare to a mule. A mule is a lot safer ride on hills and tough country. I have taken them places you would struggle to walk. The river hills are often very steep and trails are narrow with a lot of switchbacks on them.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

did you watch that american pickers show on history last night, mule? my dream job


----------



## muleman RIP

No. What is that about? Music?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://www.history.com/content/american-pickers


----------



## Galvatron

I heard a woman once say "one night with Rusty and it heals up and goes crusty"



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice, jerk! that aint right


----------



## muleman RIP

Well she was all good with it till you got dressed in the morning!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mule, did you check out the link? you really gotta watch this show, i think youd love it

http://www.history.com/content/american-pickers


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi does not overdo it with one pattern in his wardrobe!


----------



## muleman RIP

Yes I did. They would have had a field day at my old farm in Red lion.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

theres a place we visit from time to time, actually goin up on sunday up in seven valleys. its this old man with a farm picks up eerything that dont sell at estate auctions, and such, and just sells it out of his barn. you walk up, make an offer, and usually its yours for whatever you wanna pay.


----------



## Galvatron

I must ask and PG being the cook she is may have tried this...

Was watching a cooking program last week and this woman wrapped bananas in smoky bacon and baked in the oven until the bacon was crispy........anyone tried it as it sounds odd to me


----------



## pirate_girl

never wrapped a banana in bacon, but it sounds interesting!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> never wrapped a banana in bacon, but it sounds interesting!



About 60 people tried them and not one had a bad word for it...in fact they all loved it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hrmm, I'd try it.. but I've sworn to go back to being veggie.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Hrmm, I'd try it.. but I've sworn to go back to being veggie.



I would try it but i have swore of fruit and veggies


I am all meat


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hrmm, I'd try it.. but I've sworn to go back to being veggie.


 Good luck around this crowd!


----------



## muleman RIP

Got to leave soon and deliver kittens and a one eyed puppy for the local rescue. We had a real good adoption weekend at Petco and found homes for 7 kittens and one dog. That is good for the way things have been in the economy and all.


----------



## Galvatron

I never knew you done work for the local animal rescue Mule....good on ya.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Got to leave soon and deliver kittens and a one eyed puppy for the local rescue. We had a real good adoption weekend at Petco and found homes for 7 kittens and one dog. That is good for the way things have been in the economy and all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello again ladies


----------



## Galvatron

Where did you go....back to bed??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

took a racin break, m8. had to do some runnin, then come home, pour me some vodka, and watch some racin on da telly. what you up to monkeyboy?


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what you up to monkeyboy?



  Now if someone could photo shop Galvi''s wig on the monkey it would even be better


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice, good sir knight hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Galvatron

who invited the chump into our world


By the way i think i may be turning into Aurther Spooner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdkqULZ2onA"]YouTube- Arthur Spooner and the Telephone[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmfao    the first time i saw this i could not stop laughing. hell i still cant stop laughing hahahahahahaha


PICK UP THE PHONE, OLD MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Same here....i must admit i am a King of Queens freak....keep watching the repeats.


Your Dead To Me !!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao


here. check this out, m8 i love this kid, frickin funny

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IbhWG2LLAA"]YouTube- Demetri Martin - Large Pad[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Give that kid a prime time slot


----------



## muleman RIP

What the heck! I leave for 2 -3 hours and you guys are monkeying around again!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> What the heck! I leave for 2 -3 hours and you guys are monkeying around again!



Blame Rusty he supplied the Monkey suits


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahaha

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVsh1-T9M_Q"]YouTube- Demetri Martin Comedy[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I was busy getting rid of pussy cats and he was fugazi off again. He has no pride.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i honestly think that you are a good man, muley, to be helpin those animals. many kudos to you, fine fellow


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah I try to help out where I can. Plow their snow and do backhoe and plumbing,heating stuff. I have built some pretty neat cat play stuff for them to run around on. I scarf up scraps of lumber and cardboard tube and a buddy gets me carpet leftovers to wrap them with. I haul stuff to expo's and places in my suburban so we can get it all in one trip. The folks who run it are Jersey transplants who are avid Obama supporters so they are good practice for me keeping my tongue in check. We never debate politics so as to preserve our friendship. They are city slickers who are slowly learning the ways of country life. I finally told her she has eaten deer meat at my place half a dozen times and she was alright with it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you a good man, sir.


----------



## Galvatron

I give poisoned sweets to children


----------



## muleman RIP

Try that around here and my puppy will get you! After she wakes from her nap!


----------



## Galvatron

I do hope you are following this Rusty  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=314553#post314553


I would like to think Goldatron gets to visit you on his travels.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Try that around here and my puppy will get you! After she wakes from her nap!



She looks a lot like our Dino....let me take a picture.....


----------



## Galvatron

here we go....he has been with us for a month and half now...put on weight and is looking much better.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks a lot like our shelter black GSD we adopted. They take a while to settle in and realize they are not getting shipped off somewhere every time you take them for a ride. Ours has started to really suck up to the wife when she is in the house. The Amish are terrified of her when she is in the house or loose outside. She slipped out one day to come see me while splitting wood and the one boy pissed his pants.


----------



## Galvatron

Dino we adopted from a Neighbor that has moved to the US....he was a bit of a mouthy git but just needed firm orders....Hence he is my wifes puppy...he is 5 and would bark like mad at the slightest noise...now he barley barks...i guess it was the other dog he lived with that set him off.


He does make people think twice when my wife walks him but thats a good protection thing...truth he is softer than a kitten.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

one of my favorites

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g0AJPqKybs"]YouTube- Jim Breuer - Alcohol[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> he was a bit of a mouthy git but *just needed firm orders*....Hence he is my wifes puppy..



Well yeah your just a big pushover.    Even a puppy won't take you serious.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Well yeah your just a big pushover.    Even a puppy won't take you serious.



Very true...even i wont listen to myself or take myself serious


I fall asleep with my own thoughts


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> I fall asleep with my own thoughts


 And a six pack or 2!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> And a six pack or 2!



I never sleep with a six pack....maybe a couple of nice jugs but never a six pack


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty i Dare you to use a F word...i want to see what the Gods do


----------



## muleman RIP

That would not be too smucking fart!


----------



## Galvatron

I know 

When did Rusty get smart


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Rusty i Dare you to use a F word...i want to see what the Gods do


 


muleman said:


> That would not be too smucking fart!


 


Galvatron said:


> I know
> 
> When did Rusty get smart


 
a duck just ****in ****ed his ****er


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so im back from the Legion     and i got The Kinks cranked


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> so im back from the Legion     and i got *The Kinks cranked*




hopefully, it was this tune.
Signed, D. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk"]YouTube- The Kinks - Lola[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey that is a great one,PG.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ello, folks


----------



## muleman RIP

Whats up buddy?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh not too much. hangin around the house enjoying my last day off


----------



## muleman RIP

So you only working 2 days this week? That leaves a lot of drinking time but less funds.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nah. paid days off hahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang that is a party then. Heck mine are all paid days off anymore except when the docs want more blood! Hoping they let me get my own machine to do these damn tests at home so i quit burning up 100+ miles every time they want another test. Temp is sure dropping today.Was 31 this morning about 8am and it is down to 22 already. Time for more wood in the boiler.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah droppin here too. snow tomorrow through to friday


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i love this guy


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xlN_ltZ3Ug"]YouTube- Hot pockets - Jim Gaffigan[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Anyone seen my pants...i ripped them off last night in a sexual rage and can't find them


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fook   

i saw some bright neon pink parachute pants in an alley, is that you?


----------



## muleman RIP

No. this is what he looked like after he tore off his pants!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> No. this is what he looked like after he tore off his pants!



Thats a poor camera angle


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i aint touchin that one, gotta be nice or ill have the censors all over my ass


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty can't go back to the legion for a week after last nights episode!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh ffs


----------



## Galvatron

Nice Tits


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Nice Tits


 
thank you, good sir knight


----------



## muleman RIP

I think Bczoom has been letting this computer stuff go to his head lately!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao


----------



## Galvatron

Thats one sad ballsack.....back to little league for you hahahaha 


Mule you find some fugazi


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

in case you needed to know     

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX_is9LzFSY"]YouTube- Thinkwell: Calculus I in 20 Minutes Part 1[/ame]

my head hurts


----------



## muleman RIP

I used to drink years ago. I was even funnier then. Course I was a lot heavier then also!


----------



## Galvatron

Thats Rusty in 2 years time...well his target


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184"]YouTube- Family Guy - Bird is the Word![/ame]


----------



## Gina

OMG!!  Those are some funny and very disturbing pictures!  

Oh, and the hot pocket vid...right on!!  Never making that mistake again!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

welcome to rusty's lair, gina.


----------



## muleman RIP

Silly stuff that is!


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> in case you needed to know
> 
> YouTube- Thinkwell: Calculus I in 20 Minutes Part 1
> 
> my head hurts


 
Mine too...I couldn't watch it all...*ouch*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- Family Guy - Bird is the Word!


 
I love the family guy!!


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome to the dark side Gina


----------



## muleman RIP

We have another FINE young lady who participates in this thread as well! She goes by Pirate Girl and is a good sport as well. don't be afraid to dish it out!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w54_CH2-qTQ"]YouTube- South Park- Cartman, Kyle, Stan and Kenny at the counsler[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Tomorrow's thought of the day is "how many times can you use the letter F in one day "!!! All posts must have an F in them.


----------



## Galvatron

****ing genius idea Muleman


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- South Park- Cartman, Kyle, Stan and Kenny at the counsler


 Dude that has to be our theme video for sure! Reps to you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fffffffffffffff


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> welcome to rusty's lair, gina.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Dude that has to be our theme video for sure! Reps to you.



I agree...and back up theme is this....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4ajZ-5kTXk"]YouTube- "The FCC Song" Music Video--Song by Eric Idle--UNCENSORED[/ame]


Great thinking Guy's.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

QUACK!      you never fail to impress, m8


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

be back later, ladies


----------



## muleman RIP

I swear this has to be the fishy guy dancing with the sponge mop!


----------



## Gina

I can usually find funny stuff in my email, but there is nothing I think is that great today....bummer.


----------



## Gina

muleman said:


> I swear this has to be the fishy guy dancing with the sponge mop!


 
OMG...*runs to wash out eyes*


----------



## Galvatron

Nice passion draws on that muppet Muleman


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> I swear this has to be the fishy guy dancing with the sponge mop!




A post like that is almost enough to close a thread


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> A post like that is almost enough to close a thread



Now your being a spoilsport ....close this thread and we all will have to get a life

Come join the dark side Murph you know you want to


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Now your being a spoilsport ....close this thread and we all will have to get a life
> 
> Come join the dark side Murph you know you want to



No you scare me.    By the way did you take your meds today?


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> No you scare me.    By the way did you take your meds today?



eeerrrrrrm yes honest.......2 pink 1 blue and 4 orange.

Shit i forget the yellow....back in 2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im back, bitches


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im on my last ****in beer, m8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im back, bitches



You little ****er wheres my yellow pills


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the suppositories? no clue, m8


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the suppositories? no clue, m8



Hey i have a no entry sign and that stands for everything including meds....come on wheres my yellow skittles gone jerk wad


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh m8. i done ate all yer daggum skittles. didnt you know? done trust me near colorful candy


----------



## Galvatron

To all concerned we have A B C D E F G.....all will become clear.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Their is A through to G and im confused 


Let me write it down FFS.


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> No you scare me.    By the way did you take your meds today?


 I just took mine and almost forgot the extra one the nurse said I need. Was having too much fun here!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you need an assistant, m8

no dont look at me


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you need an assistant, m8
> 
> no dont look at me



You would not do what i need an assistant to do....or wear the outfit hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sonofabich


----------



## muleman RIP

Fugazi the pair of you!F


----------



## Galvatron

Thats not nice....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the mrs just told me not to patronize the new neighbors. what the helldoes patronize mean?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the mrs just told me not to patronize the new neighbors. what the helldoes patronize mean?



stop pissing out the window!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you know me, ya ****er


----------



## muleman RIP

Did you hear about the earthquake in Massachusetts this morning? Ted Kennedy heard a republican won his seat and rolled over in his grave!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the mrs just told me not to patronize the new neighbors. what the helldoes patronize mean?


Sounds like she is worried you may get into something with them. Or she knows how big of a suck up you are!


----------



## Reno

Hi.....Kevin James is my hero!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Sounds like she is worried you may get into something with them. Or she knows how big of a suck up you are!


 
aw shaddup ya bloody knobber


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> stop pissing out the window!!!!!



why you underneath it??    need a towel


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> why you underneath it??    need a towel


 He is a secret peeper!


----------



## Galvatron

Reno said:


> Hi.....Kevin James is my hero!



Welcome to the world of strange Reno.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> why you underneath it??    need a towel



Selling Towels now


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Selling Towels now



No but I have a few from the last hotel I was at.


----------



## Reno

Galvatron said:


> Welcome to the world of strange Reno.


 
I once worked as a Sheriff's Deputy, nothing is strange to me.


----------



## Galvatron

Reno said:


> I once worked as a Sheriff's Deputy, nothing is strange to me.



You aint seen nothing yet


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AINT GOIN DOWN TILL THE SUN COMES UP!


----------



## Reno

Gotta go.......see ya all later, I never miss a meal...well, there was that one time in Yuma, Az...but trust me, it was worth it.


----------



## Galvatron

take care Reno.....come back soon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ya got a point, reno. dinners up! see ya folks in a while


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ya got a point, reno. dinners up! see ya folks in a while



Enjoy dinner with no Beer Plonker.


----------



## thcri RIP

I think the Ward Master found Galvi.  You might not see him here anymore tonight.  So until the next time he breaks out have fun.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> I think the Ward Master found Galvi.  You might not see him here anymore tonight.  So until the next time he breaks out have fun.



Piss off i have only just started....i may start drinking and remove clothing....yea i know your getting your Galvi spec savers on perv


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Piss off i have only just started....i may start drinking and remove clothing....yea i know your getting your Galvi spec savers on perv



Oh I am going to fix you.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Oh I am going to fix you.



Respect me and remove it.


----------



## Galvatron

Thank you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Piss off i have only just started....i may start drinking and remove clothing....yea i know your getting your Galvi spec savers on perv


 
oh bloody hell


----------



## muleman RIP

Come on you deadbeats! We are only at 2200 to start the day! Fugazi you for sleeping in. I have to take the bride to look at TV's today so will be gone for a few hours. May take Goldatron along and see how he does in a crowd. Back by early afternoon. F is the word!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well im back at work now


----------



## Gina

When you posted that Family Guy clip yesterday, it reminded me of this one, one of my favorites!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eYSpIz2FjU"]YouTube- Family Guy - Who Wants Chowder?[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

frickin funny


----------



## Gina

Reno came across it a year or so ago. It still makes me laugh so hard, there are tears streaming from my eyes!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this oughtta get ya laughin then

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26lj9pmKUV8"]YouTube- People Getting Hurt-Funny But Painful[/ame]


----------



## Gina

OUCH!!  OMG!  Some of that was soooooooo extreme...OUCH!!  I really laughed at the guy on the stretcher!  The last one, was that real???  Could they really shoot the guy that far???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NAH i call shennanigans on that one


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> NAH i call shennanigans on that one


 
I thought so too.  Just something wrong about the way he's launched over the neighbor's fence.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha. 

so mean, yet so damn funny   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwykVMh4cPc"]YouTube- chainsaw prank[/ame]


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> haha.
> 
> so mean, yet so damn funny
> 
> YouTube- chainsaw prank


 
  Ok...I'm laughing, but yeah!  That was MEAN!!  

Man they jumped like crazy!


----------



## tsaw

Funny vids being posted

Try out this one for a laugh/

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAamPhvvp8Y"]YouTube- Middle-Aged Women Mostly Falling Down[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

What's up Rusty? TV purchasing ended up being a huge Frickin drama yesterday. Almost lost it with Best Buy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA. we had quite the venture there ourselves the other day


----------



## Galvatron

I think Rusty is suffering from lack of "PMT"






























































Pissed most times 



Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

'sup, knob?


----------



## Galvatron

Sup ya own matey


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

interesting. blasted fool. whats in store for the weekend, since your already halfway through today


----------



## Galvatron

Looking for carpets and inspiration for some home revamping.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cool. ill give you some ideas...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ya getcha some nice shag






and some nice furniture and decorations




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/2615071456_2c641bb2e7.jpg


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this aint actually too bad.


----------



## muleman RIP

So where were you yesterday Galvi? Seems like everybody took the day off.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty i aint talking to you until you sort yourself out mentally.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> So where were you yesterday Galvi? Seems like everybody took the day off.



Was busy doing shit...popped in and out but just never had the time to sit and post.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Rusty i aint talking to you until you sort yourself out mentally.


 
hey, m8, im all about the vintage. you should know this by now


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey, m8, im all about the vintage. you should know this by now



In that case get a vintage shrink to sort you out


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EH. i cant find a response dammit


----------



## Galvatron

Pink tickle ginger tubeless melon shaker.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh ok. and i am the one who needs psychiatric care. uhhuh


----------



## Galvatron

Green squirter eye protectors come in handy when icing a wobble support girder.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I am going to be tied up taking a shitpile of money in boxes on the floor and turning it into a HD TV extravaganza. Since some of it involves assembly of the corner furniture to set it on I will be gone for a while. When I get ready to take it out and throw it in the woodburner I will pop back in for a break. Nice job on the F word yesterday you slackers!! Can't hold a thought for 12 F ing hours! F.


----------



## Galvatron

Well another thing we fugazi'd for sure....fffing hurry up mule the show needs you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HAVE FUN MULEY! galvie, are you sober again?!


----------



## Galvatron

sober since new years day m8.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahhhhhh


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well thats good then. havent had much myself. ive really turned away from hard liquor lately for some reason


----------



## Galvatron

You soon know when i'm pissed it messes with my meds and i start making sense


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well we cant have that, now can we?


----------



## Galvatron

As leader of a new cult i feel the need to set an example on how to act in society


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> As leader of a new cult i feel the need to set an example on how to act in society


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


>


----------



## Galvatron

Look into my eyes Murph


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EEK


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> EEK



If you stare for long enough it makes your left nostril twitch and your right ear flap.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I can believe that. must be what your problem is


----------



## Galvatron

Serious question....

If you had a best friend that was a talking Horse what would you get him for his Birthday??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

A phone


----------



## Galvatron

he has one of them.....i was thinking of this....


----------



## pirate_girl

The horse can drive? haha
Hmm Italian speaking horse, neato!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> The horse can drive? haha
> Hmm Italian speaking horse, neato!



He drives a open top sports car that has some serious HP and kick


----------



## pirate_girl

you goof!


----------



## Galvatron

He as not been well....had a bad case of the trots


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well thats good then. havent had much myself. ive really turned away from hard liquor lately for some reason


 Cause it is too expensive and you get even stupider when you throw it in the mix?


----------



## Galvatron

He stripped and posed in Playhorse once


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn I hate this Faguzi furniture in a box! Just now got most of the damn little cams and screws all put in the holes. Next up is about 32 Frickin little angle brackets and screws. At this rate it will be 2 pm till I even get to unboxing the tv.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Damn I hate this Faguzi furniture in a box! Just now got most of the damn little cams and screws all put in the holes. Next up is about 32 Frickin little angle brackets and screws. At this rate it will be 2 pm till I even get to unboxing the tv.



Only one thing for it m8.....


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Damn I hate this Faguzi furniture in a box! Just now got most of the damn little cams and screws all put in the holes. Next up is about 32 Frickin little angle brackets and screws. At this rate it will be 2 pm till I even get to unboxing the tv.


Did you buy a new entertainment center?


----------



## Galvatron

Mule the time to worry is when you have finished assembly,stand back and look at it and do this.....


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Did you buy a new entertainment center?


 No, It is called a corner credenza or something like that. It fits in a corner and has some shelves and drawers to put the receivers on. It like most of this stuff is a PITA. If they did not clutter up the directions with 5 languages in the same page it would be a lot simpler.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Cause it is too expensive and you get even stupider when you throw it in the mix?


 
no, i dunno. just no desire to drink any. i must be growing up. dammit.


----------



## Galvatron

Put f into a and screw in g after d has entered b....sounds like a GSS orgy hahahahahahahaha 




hahahahaha i cant stop


----------



## Gina

Galvatron said:


> Mule the time to worry is when you have finished assembly,stand back and look at it and do this.....


 
You can totally hear that!  In a Shakespearian theater accent to boot!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> No, It is called a corner credenza or something like that. It fits in a corner and has some shelves and drawers to put the receivers on. It like most of this stuff is a PITA. If they did not clutter up the directions with 5 languages in the same page it would be a lot simpler.


I've got one piece of "furniture" I bought like that with assembly directions.
Thankfully, the only other language was Spanish, and it was pretty easy for even a girl to assemble! lol


----------



## Gina

muleman said:


> Damn I hate this Faguzi furniture in a box! Just now got most of the damn little cams and screws all put in the holes. Next up is about 32 Frickin little angle brackets and screws. At this rate it will be 2 pm till I even get to unboxing the tv.


 
Try putting one of these puppies together! *still can weep at the memory*

PS...I haven't seen if you posted this yet, but what TV did you end up buying?


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it is back to screwing for me! F


----------



## pirate_girl

ugazi!


----------



## muleman RIP

Gina said:


> Try putting one of these puppies together! *still can weep at the memory*
> 
> PS...I haven't seen if you posted this yet, but what TV did you end up buying?


 Been there done that more than once. They are a PITA as well. I ended up with a Samsung 55" internet ready.


----------



## Galvatron

Gina said:


> Try putting one of these puppies together! *still can weep at the memory*
> 
> PS...I haven't seen if you posted this yet, but what TV did you end up buying?



Gina i have assembled a few of them suckers and never again.....i have never seen so may nuts and bolts in all my life.....thats what sent me mad in the first place


----------



## Gina

muleman said:


> Been there done that more than once. They are a PITA as well. I ended up with a Samsung 55" internet ready.


 
PITA?  Hmmmm...  If that means what I think it does...OH YEAH!  

Cool!  I saw that one during my search for a flat screen.  It's a beauty!  They are amazing TV's.  I see am not used to HD quality.  WOW!




Galvatron said:


> Gina i have assembled a few of them suckers and never again.....i have never seen so may nuts and bolts in all my life.....thats what sent me mad in the first place


 
I was stunned a the bags and bags of nuts, bolts, washers, rub tip things that go over the bolts so you don't draw blood should you hit a bolt.

I can't remember being so utterly forelorn in the middle of project in my life.  I just wanted it over after 6 hours and it took about 8.  

I too am still pychologically scarred from the experience.


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

uh... thanks for that.....


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lightweight


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and horney is spelled wrong! its HORNY moron!


----------



## Galvatron

Bug Light to be exact


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and horney is spelled wrong! its HORNY moron!



Not in the English spelling....and i am English remember....Plonker.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

listen, lady! i go along with alot that you englishtypes say and do, but horny is H O R N Y !!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> listen, lady! i go along with alot that you englishtypes say and do, but horny is H O R N Y !!!!!!



In that case you have never really been Horney.....your loss not mine.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rare bird dog!

















AAFLAAC!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

saucy bahsturd


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey mule, did you get my message yesterday?


----------



## Galvatron

Now thats one Horney Dog


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey mule, did you get my message yesterday?



Yes he did and asked me to tell you to **** off.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

woah! i think im going to bring in the FF police on that one


----------



## Galvatron

Don't shoot the messenger....in fact i cleaned up what he said


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice 
ya limey git


----------



## muleman RIP

Well since I moved over 5 years ago and quit drinking 15 years ago I can't really help you out mate. Last good ones I remember eating was at Kelly's Inn up on Sherman street. They used to have good seafood as well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i gave them a thought. as long as they are real beef burgers i may go there


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

also thought of pub on the trail


----------



## Galvatron

So Rusty you never felt the need to ask my advice it seems.....Feck you mutha fugazi.


----------



## pirate_girl

Play nice boys and girls.
Have a great day, time for me to get ready for work.
Signing off,
D


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Play nice boys and girls.
> Have a great day, time for me to get ready for work.
> Signing off,
> D



Have a great day D....give some of my Love vibe to your patients.


A.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> give some of my Love vibe to your patients.
> 
> 
> A.


 

i would never wish that on anyone


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i would never wish that on anyone



Tough i am sending extra your way


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill hide in my flabbitybabbity shelter so it cant hit me. did you have your rabies shot?


----------



## muleman RIP

Well you can keep your love vibe and the lubricant away from me!!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Well you can keep your love vibe and the lubricant away from me!!



way to late for that Britneytron is bringing it


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I am almost done with this dang furniture piece. I needed a break from cranking all those screws. It had better be worth all the headache.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shit i got some fierce frackin gas today, ladies

just thought yous should know


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> shit i got some fierce frackin gas today, ladies
> 
> just thought yous should know



bottle it and sell it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Well I am almost done with this dang furniture piece. I needed a break from cranking all those screws. It had better be worth all the headache.



Does it look like it shows on the Packet??


Thats one fine looking BBQ


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ACK! here comes the second wave


----------



## Galvatron

crap......where did i leave it.....





well it aint here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

UM. ok


----------



## Galvatron

double checking.......no not here....


----------



## rback33

Is it beer:30 yet?


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> Is it beer:30 yet?



I will have a Beer with you any time Clarkson.


----------



## Galvatron

I found it hahahahahahaha
























































hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Galvatron

Found a clip of Rusty as a kid hahahahahahaha 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DegVKfAZ9hM&feature=related"]YouTube- Bohemian Rhapsody - Two And A Half Men[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

ATTENTION ALL ABCDEFGHZ.....RUN AND HIDE ....WE SPEAK NO ENGLISHTHAT ALSO MEANS YOU SECRET AGENT X


----------



## Doc

To late Bruno.


----------



## Gina

rback33 said:


> Is it beer:30 yet?


 

Half past, isn't it???


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up call for Rusty! Galvi and I are getting tired of picking up your slack. Dang, it is going up to 40F today. May have to take Goldatron for a ride in the woods.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> May have to take Goldatron for a ride in the woods.



Don't let him near any wild mushrooms....he is known for finding the magic type and then he has to go clubbing and could be gone for days


As for Rusty i hear he is at the Gym today


----------



## Gina

Reno reminded me of this Jimmy Kimmel bit the other day, one of my favorite pranks of all time!

Part 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDcf3cCuRdw"]YouTube- Aunt Chippy's House Gets Painted - PART 1[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTYJF9XNOSk&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Gina

Part 2

She's on the phone with him...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTYJF9XNOSk&feature=related"]YouTube- Aunt Chippy's House Gets Painted - PART 2[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mornin, ladies


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that is frackin hilarious


----------



## muleman RIP

About time you got functioning! Starting your day off with beer is bad for you. Look what happened to me!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ive been up and runnin errands since about 10am.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hear you there. Weather has warmed up amazingly From 9F to 37F right now. Just hauled a little wood with the skid loader so I can save the bigger stuff for real cold temps. The slabs burn good but don't last as long.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

50's here ffs. too hot


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1bPWHQkD4E"]YouTube- Most Awesome - Scary Wake Up Pranks - Break Scares[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sonofabitch   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgRs3Bca9tI"]YouTube- Drive-Thru Pranks[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Funny stuff!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this dudes too frickin funny

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHaPGNDJE14"]YouTube- Prank Call...Bugs Bunny & Smurfs[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-INDg2sgOcg"]YouTube- Popeye's Prank Call[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im cryin here      


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuNtO61Xh3A"]YouTube- Prank Call[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB4FuEwM9xs"]YouTube- Ugly Face/Habba Babba[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

have you had therapy lately?


----------



## muleman RIP

PG was busy shopping for the cats yesterday!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> have you had therapy lately?


 
cant afford it, m8. the economy made me make a decision: give up therapy, or give up beer.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up call for Rusty. Get out and clean out your rain spouts. Got the flood warnings going for today into tomorrow. Should take all the snow away and make a muddy mess of things.


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi has been wondering why folks shy away when he goes shopping!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm. see i woulda thought McDonalds breakfast sausage link    


ok i may have gone to far there.... 




















   mornin folks!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

What are you planning today Rusty? Got the playoffs this afternoon so I will be watching them.


----------



## Galvatron

How often have you looked out the window and seen 2 young lads wearing sandals in freezing cold weather and witnessed them washing their feet in a bucket of water??

I had to look twice 


Forgot to add they had a mop with them.


----------



## muleman RIP

What the heck are you talking about? Paki's?


----------



## Galvatron

Immigrants of some type yes.


----------



## muleman RIP

Figures.Those with any sense would be wearing boots. Maybe they learned foot washing from Rusty!


----------



## Galvatron

The Council house they got with the new fitted Kitchen and bathroom would surely had been a better place to have a clean up.....and benefits they rake in would pay for soap.


Odd behavior in my book.


----------



## muleman RIP

The Council house they go. Is this like government housing?


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> The Council house they got with the new fitted Kitchen and bathroom would surely had been a better place to have a clean up.....and benefits they rake in would pay for soap.
> 
> 
> Odd behavior in my book.





muleman said:


> The Council house they go. Is this like government housing?





the council house is just 4 rooms down on the right from Galvi's room.


----------



## Galvatron

Cheeky sod Murph we have standards at my asylum.

and yes Muleman Council Housing is as you say Government owned properties run by local Councils...in all honesty these homes were set up years back to help young families get a roof over their heads but i know of youngsters that have been on the list for many years and get over looked in favor of immigrants.

I am hoping our next Government cap the amount of immigrants allowed into the UK like they have been promising.


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah right! that will happen right after Owebama closes our borders.


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry guy's i dragged politics in to a fun thread....me bad


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty must be off practicing putting the condoms on his little sausage link!


----------



## Galvatron

FFS i nearly choked reading that 


Poor Rusty and his little winky 


I heard if he was half inch shorter they were gonna call him Fanny


----------



## muleman RIP

The LITTLE devil will have competition once Goldatron gets there.


----------



## Galvatron

Goldatron may just win


----------



## muleman RIP

Have you checked out my new TV? Can't wait for the playoffs today.


----------



## Galvatron

Just had a look and now i want one...i like the cabinet you assembled for it to go on....looks very stylish.


----------



## muleman RIP

It is a fairly sturdy piece with a boatload of braces and screws and more screws. My hands were sore from the screw driver till I was done. It came with a few shelves for the openings that I have not set till we are done with the dish setup. I like the fact that the TV pivots on the base about 30-40 degrees so you can turn it depending on where you are sitting.


----------



## Galvatron

i did notice the TV base was pivoted into the Cupboard....that should stop it being knocked over too.

Good design.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Rusty must be off practicing putting the condoms on his little sausage link!


----------



## Galvatron

PG thats just so


----------



## Gina

I had to mount mine to the wall.  One of my dogs watches TV, yes, watches it.  She would jump up on the old TV whenever there were animals on the screen if I didn't stop her fast enough.  But it was in a cabinet, so the only damage she did if she hit it, was her nose print on the screen.

I'm not even risking it with this one.  It took her a few weeks, but she finally noticed where the TV is and she can't reach it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> PG thats just so


LOL!
Muley's comment begged for a picture..


----------



## Galvatron

By night Rusty is known as ....


----------



## muleman RIP

Can't trust you two to behave so I can watch the Jets at Indy! LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ugh. well its monday...


----------



## Galvatron

Are you sure??.....go check.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes im sure because the wind almost blew my house over and now the basement is probably flooded


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Only fresh meat for me....i need to see it killed to be convinced.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw those things are friggin great! i dont know of the chicken ones, but the beef ones kickass


----------



## FuzzyB

Hey Guys Happy Monday!

Had a little giggle reading back through this hehe!

You guys make me laugh!


----------



## Galvatron

FuzzyB said:


> Hey Guys Happy Monday!
> 
> Had a little giggle reading back through this hehe!
> 
> You guys make me laugh!



Welcome to Rusty's mad house Fuzzy


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> aw those things are friggin great! i dont know of the chicken ones, but the beef ones kickass



Stuff that processed crap.....by the way i am hoping for tickets to the McLaren F1 car launch this Friday....awaiting a Email.

I deserve it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice.

hey fuzzer!


----------



## Galvatron

Did you know that former F1 champion Jody Scheckter is now a cheese producer??


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Stuff that processed crap.....by the way i am hoping for tickets to the McLaren F1 car launch this Friday....awaiting a Email.
> 
> I deserve it.


Where is it being held, Galv?
I attended an F-1 race over there at Silverstone, it was a total washout.. we stood on a hill in the rain.. grrrrrrr


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Where is it being held, Galv?
> I attended an F-1 race over there at Silverstone, it was a total washout.. we stood on a hill in the rain.. grrrrrrr



The unavailing is at Vodafone(their main sponsor) headquarters in Newbury....south of me near Reading.

By the way you are a true fan in my book...the only way to get the best from F1 as a fan is to go to Silverstone no matter the weather....i bet the atmosphere with the fans was exciting no matter the weather.


----------



## pirate_girl

It was exciting. The food prices at the stands was ridiculous, but that's the way it is at any racing event.
We had to park far from the track and walked in the rain, then some guy came around in a car with a sign on his wind screen that said "rides to the track 5 quid".. we took him up on it, then walked back to where we parked after it was over.
They had a show of old race cars after, but we didn't hang around for that.
We had to get back to Towcester for the evening.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> It was exciting. The food prices at the stands was ridiculous, but that's the way it is at any racing event.
> We had to park far from the track and walked in the rain, then some guy came around in a car with a sign on his wind screen that said "rides to the track 5 quid".. we took him up on it, then walked back to where we parked after it was over.
> They had a show of old race cars after, but we didn't hang around for that.
> We had to get back to Towcester for the evening.




I want to camp there this year for the whole F1 weekend....wife says i am nuts...but im told the party never stops


----------



## pirate_girl

I just hope the weather is nice for you lol
It's wild, to be sure.


----------



## muleman RIP

The weather is wild up here right now. They have closed the main east-west road in potter county cause the Alleghany river is over it's banks. Local creek is higher than I have ever seen it since we moved over here. I am glad I live on top of the hill and put in a good drain and water control system when I built the road up here. I will probably have to clean out the trap ponds along my road tomorrow but that keeps things from washing and retains a lot of extra water they don't need downstream right now. My pasture has little lakes in places since the ground is froze and all the rain we got is laying on top or rushing down the streams.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> I just hope the weather is nice for you lol
> It's wild, to be sure.



What year was you there PG...i want to look up at the race you would have seen.


----------



## rback33

Rusty can go to Minot tomorrow.... It would be good for him. and I can stay home where it's warmer...


----------



## pirate_girl

2000.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> 2000.



let me try and grab some race footage....thats the year Shumacher won his 3rd championship.


----------



## Galvatron

2000 was dry PG...could it have been 1998 when schumacher won by doing his stop go penalty in the pits??


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efZUyhATNTo"]YouTube- Michael Schumacher Wins 1998 British Grand Prix While In Pits[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

ok!


----------



## pirate_girl

The 2000 Grand Prix at Silverstone was not dry!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> The 2000 Grand Prix at Silverstone was not dry!



let me do more research


----------



## Galvatron

ok your right to a point...the week end hit the news for the mudbath http://www.grandprix.com/gpe/rr650.html


But the race itself was dry...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0ougf2-log"]YouTube- DC passes Rubens and goes on to win the 2000 British GP[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Galv


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Galv



No thank you....i love chatting F1.....and knowing you done the Silverstone True racing experience just adds to my respect to you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

flap-slap-a-dingy-dong-doodle


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> flap-slap-a-dingy-dong-doodle



Piss off


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> flap-slap-a-dingy-dong-doodle


ring-a-dinga-lingy-spring-deedle...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> ring-a-dinga-lingy-spring-deedle...


 
doozle-hacka-lacka-shooba-toola-wooly-mooler-SPARTANS!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> doozle-hacka-lacka-shooba-toola-wooly-mooler-SPARTANS!!!!!


boom!-shacka-lacka-lacka-siss-boom-bahhh-TROJANS!!! LMAO


----------



## Galvatron

So PG when are you gonna get on a plane and come visit the UK....i know you would love to....and you would be welcome to stay with us.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shama-rama-yama-ribbedforherpleasure


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> shama-rama-yama-ribbedforherpleasure



Ramadamadam it up ya ass Rodney.


----------



## pirate_girl

you nutter! haha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Ramadamadam it up ya ass Rodney.


 

 nooo!!


----------



## Galvatron

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> doozle-hacka-lacka-shooba-toola-wooly-mooler-SPARTANS!!!!!


 
I loved those skits!  I can't find one on Youtube though.  Coyright violation?


----------



## Galvatron

Gina said:


> I loved those skits!  I can't find one on Youtube though.  Coyright violation?



are you kids on drugs....what a ooooga boooga doody whatcha call it???


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> are you kids on drugs....what a ooooga boooga doody whatcha call it???


 What you do after a bunch of hot peppers and exlax!


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> So PG when are you gonna get on a plane and come visit the UK....i know you would love to....and you would be welcome to stay with us.


I've been wanting to return for a visit for a while now hun.
Thing is, once I get there, I won't want to come back.. 
I miss Leeds and Wakey more than you can imagine.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> I've been wanting to return for a visit for a while now hun.
> Thing is, once I get there, I won't want to come back..
> I miss Leeds and Wakey more than you can imagine.



Home is where the Heart is....but if you visit me i promise to kick you out in no time....

You should do it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Home is where the Heart is....but if you visit me i promise to kick you out in no time....
> 
> You should do it.


I'll think about it.


----------



## Gina

Galvatron said:


> are you kids on drugs....what a ooooga boooga doody whatcha call it???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> What you do after a bunch of hot peppers and exlax!


 
sounds right


----------



## Galvatron

You kids are making me look old


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i was thinkin i might move on over cross the pond and be yer next door neighbor, m8. thoughts?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i was thinkin i might move on over cross the pond and be yer next door neighbor, m8. thoughts?



**** off!!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

With a pub and a cathouse and a few Paki's in between of course!


----------



## Galvatron

Evening Mule.


----------



## muleman RIP

It has been raining too hard to take the kids out for more pics. Major road flooding with snow melt and rain on top of the frozen ground. Rusty got more wind while we got the rain.


----------



## pirate_girl

It did a little bit of everything weather -wise here this morning.
Rain/sleet/snow.. now it's just drab.


----------



## Galvatron

Need to check my amada.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> It has been raining too hard to take the kids out for more pics. Major road flooding with snow melt and rain on top of the frozen ground. Rusty got more wind while we got the rain.


 
WIND MY ASS! ****in monsoon!


----------



## Galvatron

Lets go fly a kite


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah right. would b ok to do now, but this mornin, the kite would have flown away. with you still holding on screaming


----------



## Galvatron

no need to brag....Mr Winky


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AHHHHHHHHHHH phoo on ya!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

I was gonna send you them condoms that was in the other thread.....but you were feeling a failure for other reasons so i did not....i did understand mind you....

But


Stop ruining my fun Plonker.


----------



## muleman RIP

Heck I am going to forward them on to him. They wont fit anything around here!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi folks. i dont want your half-used pack of winkie gloves, muler


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi Rusty, and a wonderful good morning to you.
Hey Galv.. and anyone else who is reading the thread 
Want some waffles? lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell yes! buttermilk and blueberry please! with high-fat maple syrup


----------



## pirate_girl

These were plain waffles, with butter and yes.. syrup.
I've been up since 5 for crying out loud, invited my neighbour Brenda over for coffee and ended up making waffles for us.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol well thats cool! nobody wants to be with me if im up at 5am


----------



## pirate_girl

Why, are you a morning grouch?


----------



## Galvatron

no waffles for me thanks....1:30pm here and me and my son are going out for a pub lunch.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Why, are you a morning grouch?


 
nah im a grouch all day 

in the mornings im just plain demonic


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang I could have had waffles! Just made sausage and eggbeaters with whole wheat toast.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EGGBEATERS


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey, Egg beaters aren't that bad!
Sounds like you had a good brekkie, Muley.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well me and the dogs and the cats. That is my diet plan. They crowd around the stove like i am the piper and sit so pretty waiting for a bite of sausage. They like eggbeaters but they are so expensive I usually make them a real one or 2 to eat.


----------



## FuzzyB

Haha I would have taken some waffles but have just stuffed myself with chocolate and biscuits! Feel a bit ill now but hey its the shops fault for gatting in all the easter choccies so early! We had to get some for afternoon snackses!


----------



## Gina

muleman said:


> Dang I could have had waffles! Just made sausage and eggbeaters with whole wheat toast.


 
Reminded me of *head smack* I could have had a V-8!  



muleman said:


> Well me and the dogs and the cats. That is my diet plan. They crowd around the stove like i am the piper and sit so pretty waiting for a bite of sausage. They like eggbeaters but they are so expensive I usually make them a real one or 2 to eat.


 
That's what happens everytime I cook.    My dogs sit, waiting for something to drop or the inevitable "treat".  Once the food is cooking, they more or less lie on the floor until I serve the meal.  Then they take up positions under the chairs and table!  



FuzzyB said:


> Haha I would have taken some waffles but have just stuffed myself with chocolate and biscuits! Feel a bit ill now but hey its the shops fault for gatting in all the easter choccies so early! We had to get some for afternoon snackses!


 
Easter chocolates?  This early?  WOW!  That would be tempting.  

I don't know how you feel about Kraft taking over Cadbury, or if you even like Cadbury chocolate, but I'm crossing my fingers they don't mess it up!


----------



## FuzzyB

Hey Gina - tell me about it, you go in the shop and they have all the limited edition stuff they only bring out at this time of yr like cadbury's cream eggs etc.... Obviously we have to get them we havn't had them for ages hehe!

They get started on it all early here, to tempt us I guess? 

As for the whole Kraft/Cadbury thing, not that fussed as long as they don't take away any of my favourites hehe!


----------



## Gina

FuzzyB said:


> Hey Gina - tell me about it, you go in the shop and they have all the limited edition stuff they only bring out at this time of yr like cadbury's cream eggs etc.... Obviously we have to get them we havn't had them for ages hehe!
> 
> They get started on it all early here, to tempt us I guess?
> 
> As for the whole Kraft/Cadbury thing, not that fussed as long as they don't take away any of my favourites hehe!


 
Yep, no sense in waiting until the last minute to get your money.  I don't mean that as cynically as it sounds.  It makes good sense to get them out early so you'll enjoy them over a longer period of time.

I love Cadbury eggs!  What a fabulous confection.  I've always wondered how they make them.  Maybe there's a video somewhere on the net, I'll have to go hunt it down some time.

I would despise Kraft if they ruin Cadbury.  I can't believe that is their plan, I mean they bought a brand with a reputation, but...it's hard to know what they might be willing to tinker with for profit.


----------



## FuzzyB

Gina said:


> Yep, no sense in waiting until the last minute to get your money.  I don't mean that as cynically as it sounds.  It makes good sense to get them out early so you'll enjoy them over a longer period of time.
> 
> I love Cadbury eggs!  What a fabulous confection.  I've always wondered how they make them.  Maybe there's a video somewhere on the net, I'll have to go hunt it down some time.
> 
> I would despise Kraft if they ruin Cadbury.  I can't believe that is their plan, I mean they bought a brand with a reputation, but...it's hard to know what they might be willing to tinker with for profit.




I saw this really good link once for creme eggs - hand on Im going to see ig I can find it....

Check this site out - http://www.pimpthatsnack.com/project/302/

It shows you how to make them.... but larger ones hehe!

Lets hope they keep the choccies as they are as we will not be able to cope without the eggs


----------



## Galvatron

Just got back from pub lunch......burp


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Just got back from pub lunch......burp


 Are you going to accent it with the proper vegetables so the flatulence will be of the proper density? Onions and green peppers work rather well!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Just got back from pub lunch......burp


Oh oh oh!! what did you have?


----------



## Gina

FuzzyB said:


> I saw this really good link once for creme eggs - hand on Im going to see ig I can find it....
> 
> Check this site out - http://www.pimpthatsnack.com/project/302/
> 
> It shows you how to make them.... but larger ones hehe!
> 
> Lets hope they keep the choccies as they are as we will not be able to cope without the eggs


 
Thanks!  That was great!  I've always been curious about that.

Of course, now I'm going to have to get one when I go out today!  Well, if they are in the U.S. yet.  I haven't noticed them yet.

Yep, I hope they keep their mits off the formulas.  No need to fix what isn't broken. 

As an aside, Bubble Wrap was 50 years old yesterday.  I read how that is manufactured.  I had always wondered how they get the air in the bubbles.  Darn that is neat stuff! 



Galvatron said:


> Just got back from pub lunch......burp


 
Nice meal?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Just got back from pub _*crawl*_......burp


 
fixed that for the more likely condition  haw are ya, punk?!


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you off earning beer money Rusty?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im at work, yes


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fixed that for the more likely condition  haw are ya, punk?!


 


muleman said:


> Are you off earning beer money Rusty?


 
Hello gentlemen! 

How are you this fine day?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hiya, gina! doin fine, and yaself? we need to find a nickname for ya hehehe ill work on that


----------



## thcri RIP

Gina said:


> Hello gentlemen!




Gentlemen   did you say gentlemen?     reps for your Gina.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> Gentlemen  did you say gentlemen?   reps for your Gina.


 
*HELP! HELP! IM BEING REPRESSED!*


----------



## muleman RIP

She must be high on something if she thinks that about us! LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sir, i am a VERY gentle man. i hold doors for lil ol ladies!


----------



## thcri RIP

The only thing funnier would be that Gina included Galvi


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> The only thing funnier would be that Gina included Galvi


 That would break his status as an outcast.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cant have that, now can we?


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hiya, gina! doin fine, and yaself? we need to find a nickname for ya hehehe ill work on that


 
I'm doing fine too, thanks!  Working on some stuff and posting here. 

I thought Gina was nickname proof!   



thcri said:


> Gentlemen  did you say gentlemen?   reps for your Gina.


 
  Thanks!  I didn't play that for laughs, but then I'm usually, but unintentionally, play the straightman.    I walk into it all the time! 



muleman said:


> She must be high on something if she thinks that about us! LOL


 
 

Not high...just polite!  



Rusty Shackleford said:


> sir, i am a VERY gentle man. i hold doors for lil ol ladies!


 
Um, I'm sure I don't resemble that remark! 



thcri said:


> The only thing funnier would be that Gina included Galvi


 
Well, why not??? 

Galvi, gentleman, how are you today?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this friday, to all who care to get involved, is the first monthly FF party! the new years party thread was a blast! why limit it to just once a year? lets all get together with good friends and have a good time! just remember to drop your keys in the bowl on the way in


----------



## thcri RIP

Are you going to leave your Dr Pepper shorts home this time??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

they wer full leg pagamas!!!! and yes


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> they wer full leg pagamas!!!! and yes



Galvi will be there in my place.  I rather like reading about this stuff rather than being read about..


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> this friday, to all who care to get involved, is the first monthly FF party! the new years party thread was a blast! why limit it to just once a year? lets all get together with good friends and have a good time!


 You took out the part about throw your keys in the bowl!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I know. i wanted to re-word it and got sidetracked, lol


----------



## Galvatron

I have been thinking....maybe it's time to split away on my own.


Rusty your doing great but how about ....


"Galvi's Afternoon To the point" thread???


----------



## Galvatron

Don't worry i am thinking of 
www.netentertainmenttalk.com   it needs some attention....just keep uo the good work and i will pop by.


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> I have been thinking....maybe it's time to split away on my own.
> 
> 
> Rusty your doing great but how about ....
> 
> 
> "Galvi's Afternoon To the point" thread???



And your point is??  You can't split.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> And your point is??  You can't split.



Yes the split is done...not that is was my thread anyway....time to focus on new things....with motor sport kicking off over the next few weeks this will be my focus....and to be honest i would like to take it serious for once.


Galvi the twat is gone....i feel the need to do some proper posting and F1 will be the focus and i will also write that kids book i intended years ago.


GSS is dead....sorry guy's.


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> i feel the need to do some proper posting and F1 will be the focus and i will also write that kids book i intended years ago.



You going to be posting your F1 stuff here I hope?  What is the book all about that you wanted to write?


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> You going to be posting your F1 stuff here I hope?  What is the book all about that you wanted to write?



You will be first to see...had a children's novel or 2 locked away but i need to do this...F1 will be on www.netentertainmenttalk.com and no where else...by the way the Goldatron saga is one of my novel ideas for kids...no pictures will be used .

I do hope people understand i need to grow...if you dont you need a life.


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> You will be first to see...had a children's novel or 2 locked away but i need to do this...F1 will be on www.netentertainmenttalk.com and no where else...by the way the Goldatron saga is one of my novel ideas for kids...no pictures will be used .
> 
> I do hope people understand i need to grow...if you dont you need a life.


We will miss you but will carry on. Am I supposed to send the Goldatron back or forward on to Rusty? You are not allowed to leave till after Friday, Jerk!! The party needs you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gosh, I guess GSS is done for.. 
'twas fun while it lasted.. *sigh*


----------



## Galvatron

GSS is now LSS....i do hope you all support your new fun for all leader.

.....note to all members...change it in your signature.

Long live LSS.


----------



## pirate_girl

stop it! grrrrrrrr


----------



## Galvatron

hahahahahaha too late...and you are worthy.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Galvatron said:


> F1 will be on www.netentertainmenttalk.com and no where else



We don't deserve F1 updates on here?


----------



## Galvatron

OhioTC18 said:


> We don't deserve F1 updates on here?



Links and news you shall get....you guys deserve the best.


----------



## muleman RIP

You are going to be like a teen age girlfriend and just keep coming back to tease and drive us crazy? SLUT


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> You are going to be like a teen age girlfriend and just keep coming back to tease and drive us crazy? SLUT



Now thats a good way to describe it....i like it.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OK i missed something. so galv is leavin?


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> OK i missed something. so galv is leavin?



The way I understand it is he is going to slack off some.  I don't think he is leaving.


----------



## FuzzyB

Good Afternoon people - been at the choccies again today hehe! Oh we just can't help it! Im just going to eat and be merry lol!

Where is Galv going?


----------



## muleman RIP

To heck in a handbasket! Actually he is going to concentrate on formula racing for a bit. He will get bored and come back. He has the bug and won't be able to not have someone pissing at him regularly.


----------



## Gina

muleman said:


> To heck in a handbasket! Actually he is going to concentrate on formula racing for a bit. He will get bored and come back. He has the bug and won't be able to not have someone pissing at him regularly.


 
What is formula racing?


----------



## muleman RIP

Formula 1 open wheel racing similar to Indy cars except they run on road courses. It is as big in Europe as Nascar is over here.


----------



## Gina

muleman said:


> Formula 1 open wheel racing similar to Indy cars except they run on road courses. It is as big in Europe as Nascar is over here.


 
Does that mean he's racing a car?  Or is he indulging his interest in following it closely?


----------



## thcri RIP

Gina said:


> Does that mean he's racing a car?  Or is he indulging his interest in following it closely?




He follows it closely.


----------



## muleman RIP

Paging Rusty. Would Rusty please respond!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yo


----------



## muleman RIP

What's up today? Did you get my message?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah. ill get you my addy then


----------



## Gina

thcri said:


> He follows it closely.


 
Ah!  Ok.  Thanks!  Being so new here, I wasn't sure.


----------



## muleman RIP

Good afternoon Gina. I keep forgetting you sleep late being on the west coast. Have you folks had enough of the crazy weather out there yet? We are just now getting remnants of the first 2 storms. Snows like mad for 10 minutes and have winds up to 60mph. Then the sun comes out and about blinds you.


----------



## Gina

Hello!  I've been up for hours and hours, just a little busy around here. The weather has calmed down.

That transisitonal stuff is bummer.


----------



## muleman RIP

We have dropped to 8F with a wind chill of -12F. Just got done loading the boiler with wood. It is blasting so hard you have close the door between pieces of wood or it swirls hot ashes at you. We have not had hardly any snow since back in October. Very strange year so far.


----------



## Galvatron

Did you Guys and Girls know tomorrow is "world go to work with no socks day"...


wear socks and i kick your ass


----------



## muleman RIP

Well come on over and start kicking then. Tomorrow's high temp is supposed to be about 8 F so I am definitely wearing nice warm socks.


----------



## Galvatron

It's late and i need a kiss goodnight


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Galvatron said:


> It's late and i need a kiss goodnight



I thought it would be morn over there about now.


----------



## Galvatron

OhioTC18 said:


> I thought it would be morn over there about now.



I take a kiss when ever i can get it....i take the piss more


----------



## muleman RIP

Well kiss this goodnight!


----------



## Galvatron

Thats got me Horney hahahahaha


----------



## mak2

You are drinking already.


----------



## Galvatron

mak2 said:


> You are drinking already.



No...just fitted a carpet and i am now fooked....but will sleep well and give you old chaps a run for ya money.


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Thats got me Horney hahahahaha


Is that how you got like this?


----------



## FuzzyB

That is one scary image lol!

Afternoon guys - Whats happening today?


----------



## muleman RIP

Trying to keep warm! It is now up to a balmy 12F and the wind is still blowing. The wind is what is the real problem.


----------



## FuzzyB

muleman said:


> Trying to keep warm! It is now up to a balmy 12F and the wind is still blowing. The wind is what is the real problem.



I dont know what that ic in degress C but am guessing it -something or other???

Sounds cold either way - just stay in and pop some brandy in your coffee hehe!


----------



## muleman RIP

Unfortunately I have to be out and do a few things this morning. Rusty is the one sitting in balmy temps. In Celsius it is -10 for our current temp but the sun is shining bright.


----------



## FuzzyB

muleman said:


> Unfortunately I have to be out and do a few things this morning. Rusty is the one sitting in balmy temps. In Celsius it is -10 for our current temp but the sun is shining bright.



Hehe the coldest it is getting here at night is -2! But its like 5 degrees in the day so not that bad! 

I love snow - ours is all gone now!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello people


----------



## Erik

HAPPY SAUSAGE DAY!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty, what did the groundhog see?


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Groundhog Day!
6 more weeks of winter! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

omg Muley, that was scary, you read my mind!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i have no idea. i didnt even know it was groundhog day


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> omg Muley, that was scary, you read my mind!


 I still had that pic you posted last night in my head!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I still had that pic you posted last night in my head!


LOL!

It's weird when people post the same thing at the same time on the forums.
Doo doo doo doo- doo doo doo doo... Twilight Zone stuff!


----------



## Gina

Erik said:


> HAPPY SAUSAGE DAY!!!



Huh?  I've never heard that.



pirate_girl said:


> Happy Groundhog Day!
> 6 more weeks of winter! lol



I'm going to find that film on TV today.  I haven't seen it in a few years and I love Bill Murray.  

Morning all!


----------



## pirate_girl

Morning Gina.
I don't think I've ever watched Groundhog Day, although I do like Bill Murray


----------



## Erik

What is sausage if not



















Ground Hog......


----------



## Gina

pirate_girl said:


> Morning Gina.
> I don't think I've ever watched Groundhog Day, although I do like Bill Murray



I saw it in the theater when it was originally released.  It is a wonderful film, very well done and Murray's performance is both funny and poignant.  It's on the Bravo channel today if you have that and care to check it out.


----------



## pirate_girl

haha Erik


----------



## Gina

Erik said:


> What is sausage if not
> 
> 
> Ground Hog......



  Ok...I get it!  *smacks head*


----------



## pirate_girl

Gina said:


> I saw it in the theater when it was originally released.  It is a wonderful film, very well done and Murray's performance is both funny and poignant.  It's on the Bravo channel today if you have that and care to check it out.


Unfortunately, (or is that fortunately?) I have to work today-- but I'll catch it sometime.


----------



## FuzzyB

Afternoon People - I have a cold coming and feel like shit lol!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy crap im gassed up like a jumbo jet here. damn leftovers


----------



## Gina

pirate_girl said:


> Unfortunately, (or is that fortunately?) I have to work today-- but I'll catch it sometime.



It's on tonight as well.  I recommend it!



FuzzyB said:


> Afternoon People - I have a cold coming and feel like shit lol!



Good luck with that.  I've been fighting one for two weeks.  It's been awful.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

seems ive slacked on my thread...






























LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> holy crap im gassed up like a jumbo jet here. damn leftovers


I will be tomorrow, I had bean soup and cornbread for supper.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hope you took off work


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hope you took off work


I took Beano..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

but i thought beans were the problem


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> but i thought beans were the problem


Ahh, they never are.
I pop these and don't have to worry about being called a fart muffin.
http://www.beanogas.com/

*check out the University Of Gas...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty what's up? you never got back to me about the twins coming to see you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

are you comin in this way still? we could meet for a burger or somethin and pick up the twins


----------



## pirate_girl

Snow storm on the way!
8-10 inches possible, blizzard-like conditions.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yup. im not scared!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm not scared either.. this is the first biggie for us this year.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

2nd on my end. had a nice one in december


----------



## tommu56

I have cabin fever  I want to go to mine and roads are impassable due to snow and ice keep it down south  they enjoy it more!!!!!!  than  I do.

tom


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks tommu, LOL at least 2 inches per hour here when i was grillin. had to keep shoveling a path to the grill every 10 minutes 

and housefull, im not quite sure what your post is all about, but if you are not a troll/spammer, then welcome to FF!


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thanks tommu, LOL at least 2 inches per hour here when i was grillin. had to keep shoveling a path to the grill every 10 minutes
> 
> and housefull, im not quite sure what your post is all about, but if you are not a troll/spammer, then welcome to FF!



Now that is some dedication to go through that just to grill!  Kudos!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello gina! how are you tonight


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thanks tommu, LOL at least 2 inches per hour here when i was grillin. had to keep shoveling a path to the grill every 10 minutes
> 
> and housefull, im not quite sure what your post is all about, but if you are not a troll/spammer, then welcome to FF!


Get up and keep shoveling m8. You and Tommu are in the hammer zone. LOL we ain't getting any!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Get up and keep shoveling m8. You and Tommu are in the hammer zone. LOL we ain't getting any!



Well being Rusty's friends should we go give him a hand ??


Tough choices need to be taken


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Well being Rusty's friends should we go give him a hand ??
> 
> 
> Tough choices need to be taken


Not happening ! I try hard to avoid shoveling any snow. I either move it with equipment or melt it.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Not happening ! I try hard to avoid shoveling any snow. I either move it with equipment or melt it.



Well i have looked at all options and sitting on my ass seems the best one


We thought about it and it's the thought that counts


----------



## muleman RIP

Shall I ring him and get him started? He is in the 24 inch zone for snowfall. That is heavy wet snow with wind driving it.


----------



## Galvatron

I think you should...and also ask him if he would mind popping by mine after as my car needs cleaning


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I rang him and got no answer. He is most likely still shoveling out. They have over 2 ft. of snow and very windy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not quite 2 feet yet. its very fluffy, so its all just blowing away. the cars in the driveway are buried, tho...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cant get to my car in the yard..... good thing ive got plenty of beer!!!


----------



## tommu56

Rusty my cabin up on a 7 mile a forestry road with no winter maintenance.
No maintenance =  snow mobile trail and being a north face means packed snow -> ice -> slow melting  

tom


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds like fun, tom!  though its gotta suck


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> cant get to my car in the yard..... good thing ive got plenty of beer!!!



Having the "essentials" you're all set!  

Good morning to all!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mornin, gina.yup. i got beer, 12 boxes of kraft mac  cheese, a full grill propane tank, and 7 pizzas. we are set


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> cant get to my car in the yard..... good thing ive got plenty of beer!!!


 Get off your ass and start shoveling! It is not going to melt away for a while.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell with that. ill wait till the wind dies down and go drop a 6 pack in the snow. ill be good for a while. might even write my name in the snow. ill snap a pic for you if i do you can set it as your computer wallpaper, that way you always think of me when you get on the computer


----------



## muleman RIP

that way you always think of me when you get on the computer             Not happening!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Do they have 74 and 24 open or are they drifting shut? They have cut the banks back at a lot of the bad spots from years ago when I plowed for PennDOT. Remember opening them up with a 953 cat crawler loader in 93 and 96 storms. Then going down the road to Lucky from 74 was always fun.


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mornin, gina.yup. i got beer, 12 boxes of kraft mac  cheese, a full grill propane tank, and 7 pizzas. we are set




 Yum!  Good eatins'!!

Do snow plows venture out in your area?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no idea, mule. i havent heard whether they are open or not but im sure that if they are, they blow right back shut. im just feelin lucky im not down in winterestown. that road sucks int eh snow. probably a good 3-4 ft of drifting on that road at least right now.
i havent seen a plow yet, gina!


----------



## muleman RIP

Gina said:


> Yum!  Good eatins'!!
> 
> Do snow plows venture out in your area?


He lives in a small town and can WALK anywhere he needs to go if he gets off his butt. He needs to shovel a little to stay in shape anyway.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im not walkin anywhere today. ill get lost in a snowdrift


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

theyve shut down the mail delivery


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> theyve shut down the mail delivery



Was you expecting the mail man to bring you pleasure today??


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> theyve shut down the mail delivery


 That means the bills don't come till Monday. I would think 24 down to Winterstown would be a lot easier than years back when it had high banks in so many places. Most of those routes are subbed out to private contractors now anyway so PennDOT can concentrate on 83 and 30 and 74.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i dunno, mule. its been a couple years sinc ive headed down that way in the snow, but it would be covered totally by drifting. i would take the lesser cleaned backroads so i WOULDNT get stuck 

and galv? you aint right!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty was once a mailman


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you are a knobsock


----------



## Galvatron

Put a coat on Rusty its bloody cold out m8  hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty...serious question....


Whats this you pissed off your Girlfriend yesterday and let her down??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice mister.

thats pretty gay


----------



## Galvatron

Answer my question ....how could you let her down after all she does for you....im displeased to say the least.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

huh?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what in the world are you talking about


----------



## Galvatron

Someone told me....


Last thing you should do in life is let down your loved ones...especially your girlfriend.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what in the world are you talking about



This hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you are such a dork


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HAHa!!! gaytron  
(courtesy of mrs rusty)


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry...i know when i have outstayed my welcome.

Back to you and Mule.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh dont start sulking mister


----------



## Galvatron

I say good day to you sir....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no farting in my direction!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no farting in my direction!!!!


 Wait till I come to visit! Onion, egg and pepper omelet it shall be!


----------



## Galvatron

By the way....

HI MRS RUSTY


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill get a fire suit and gas mask


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

she sayyysssss.................











































































hi!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Wait till I come to visit! Onion, egg and pepper omelet it shall be!



May i suggest extra beans with that


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no you may not 

hows rustytron coming along? any prototypes?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no you may not
> 
> hows rustytron coming along? any prototypes?



well lets just say things will start moving now....as i forgot


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty...my Daughter says she needs a recent picture of you to work from...post one here ASAP.

With clothes on you Plonker.


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Rusty...my Daughter says she needs a recent picture of you to work from...post one here ASAP.
> 
> With clothes on you Plonker.


 Don't trust him Rusty! Next thing you will have a rep in all the gay pubs in Britain!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k

i know. im damn good lookin


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> k
> 
> i know. im damn good lookin



FFS no need to blow me a kiss in that Picture hahahaha


Rustytron ...how will we make him look drunk hahahaha


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Don't trust him Rusty! Next thing you will have a rep in all the gay pubs in Britain!



Too late hahahaha....his picture will be in every phone booth with his cell phone number hahaha pmsl


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Don't trust him Rusty! Next thing you will have a rep in all the gay pubs in Britain!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dunno galvers. that kind of creativity ill leave up to you and yer younger one


----------



## Galvatron

I think i know your double hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jerk


----------



## muleman RIP

I can see him with a little photoshop work and posted on all the strange people sites!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> I can see him with a little photoshop work and posted on all the strange people sites!



why bother Mule...thees no stranger site than FF


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Hey Rusty i have a program here on my PC that i can run your picture through and it will show what you will look like in 20 years time....would you like me to run your picture through it and see what it comes up with ??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sure


----------



## Galvatron

2 sec....


----------



## Galvatron

Ok it's not 100% but comes in around 92% accurate....


..













..
















..














..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice. thanks alot, i knew you were screwin with me


----------



## muleman RIP

Can I try? LOL


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Can I try? LOL



Sure i just need a recent picture.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Sure i just need a recent picture.


 
i have one of mule you can use


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i have one of mule you can use



Eh where did you get that picture of my Grandpa Freddie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Ok i run a picture of mule from the Goldatron thread and this is what it come up with...















..












..












..














 to much net porn hahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Just run a picture of me through and now i am confused 


..











..















..
















..


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty has finally found a way to hold his liquor!


----------



## pirate_girl

Say, which one of you guy's owns this tent?
Hmmmmm....


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi has been out dancing the night away!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv hasnt


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Say, which one of you guy's owns this tent?
> Hmmmmm....
> 
> View attachment 41885


Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice tent, pg  saw one like it once. smelled shitty! thank you thank you ill be here all week!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mule: "DAMN KIDS! GET OFF MY PROPERTY!!"


----------



## muleman RIP

Good one!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv by the time he turns 40


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> galv by the time he turns 40



Thats coming sooner than you think.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

then when he turns 41.......


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> then when he turns 41.......



How do you keep getting these pictures of my Granpa's ffs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok well i must hop off here and see if i can get some shoveling done. somethin tells me ill move more beer than snow.......... hmm.......... be back alter!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok well i must hop off here and see if i can get some shoveling done. somethin tells me ill move more beer than snow.......... hmm.......... be back alter!!!!



Rusty.....unlike at the Bar try and dig deep


----------



## muleman RIP

you dummy I am watching daytona qualifying right now in HD and it is awesome! You sat on your ass and now you have to work while you could be watching racing!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> you dummy I am watching daytona qualifying right now in HD and it is awesome! You sat on your ass and now you have to work while you could be watching racing!



is this the one with Piquet JR making his debut??


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> is this the one with Piquet JR making his debut??


I don't know of him. Is he coming from formula racing ?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> I don't know of him. Is he coming from formula racing ?



Yes he is....and don't trust him...he is a lie and a cheat....should fit well with the NasCar saying"if you aint cheating you aint trying"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im in watching it now, you fool  and i never heard of piquet? sounds french. should go away 

in need of a break. its frickin 4 ft deep out there in the drifts! some spots more!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well the sun is shining beautiful here and mostly bare ground. It is only 16 F but a nice day overall. Keep shoveling and you will get it done. That way you will be so worn out tonight you will sleep right through the SHOOTOUT!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no way. ive been waiting for this race for quite a while. scott speed is lookin good. even though hes in a 'yota


----------



## muleman RIP

I am glad to see Mark Martin is still holding the pole for now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome run, awesome BILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice weather down there for the qualifying.
It better be just as nice on race day!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k back to the snow. will check in in a bit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fuck it. im not shoveling anymore tonight. damn upstairs neighbors, who share the driveway, will not lend a helping hand. i have knee and back problems. i will not be moving tomorrow, im sure. theyve pissed me the hell off. he offered to help me, i said sure. so he shoveled behind his car, then went back inside. far be it from me to assume that when he offered to help he would actually HELP


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

.............and my ass is cold, too


----------



## muleman RIP

Can you say SUCKA! Bet he would help you drink your beer! One more reason I have never lived in town. Just would not deal with that any better than someone stealing your parking space after you shovel it out.


----------



## Galvatron

Well my man Montoya got up there pretty good.


 1.  Mark Martin           Chevrolet  191.188  47.074s
 2.  Dale Earnhardt Jr     Chevrolet  190.913  47.142s  + 0.068s
 3.  Ryan Newman           Chevrolet  190.577  47.225s  + 0.151s
 4.  Bill Elliott          Ford       190.573  47.226s  + 0.152s
 5.  Juan Montoya          Chevrolet  190.408  47.267s  + 0.193s
 6.  Kurt Busch            Dodge      190.359  47.279s  + 0.205s
 7.  Jimmie Johnson        Chevrolet  190.359  47.279s  + 0.205s
 8.  Clint Bowyer          Chevrolet  190.118  47.339s  + 0.265s
 9.  Kyle Busch            Toyota     190.054  47.355s  + 0.281s
10.  Jeff Gordon           Chevrolet  190.050  47.356s  + 0.282s
11.  Matt Kenseth          Ford       190.050  47.356s  + 0.282s
12.  Sam Hornish Jr        Dodge      190.050  47.356s  + 0.282s
13.  Scott Speed           Toyota     189.958  47.379s  + 0.305s
14.  Marcos Ambrose        Toyota     189.757  47.429s  + 0.355s
15.  Brad Keselowski       Dodge      189.737  47.434s  + 0.360s
16.  Joe Nemechek          Toyota     189.709  47.441s  + 0.367s
17.  Joey Logano           Toyota     189.693  47.445s  + 0.371s
18.  Bobby Labonte         Chevrolet  189.665  47.452s  + 0.378s
19.  Jamie McMurray        Chevrolet  189.593  47.470s  + 0.396s
20.  Michael Waltrip       Toyota     189.454  47.505s  + 0.431s
21.  Tony Stewart          Chevrolet  189.374  47.525s  + 0.451s
22.  David Reutimann       Toyota     189.314  47.540s  + 0.466s
23.  Paul Menard           Ford       189.294  47.545s  + 0.471s
24.  David Ragan           Ford       189.282  47.548s  + 0.474s
25.  AJ Allmendinger       Ford       189.255  47.555s  + 0.481s
26.  Carl Edwards          Ford       189.195  47.570s  + 0.496s
27.  Denny Hamlin          Toyota     189.072  47.601s  + 0.527s
28.  Kasey Kahne           Ford       189.056  47.605s  + 0.531s
29.  Mike Bliss            Chevrolet  189.052  47.606s  + 0.532s
30.  Kevin Harvick         Chevrolet  188.996  47.620s  + 0.546s
31.  Jeff Burton           Chevrolet  188.865  47.653s  + 0.579s
32.  Robby Gordon          Toyota     188.735  47.686s  + 0.612s
33.  Martin Truex Jr       Toyota     188.727  47.688s  + 0.614s
34.  Regan Smith           Chevrolet  188.699  47.695s  + 0.621s
35.  Brian Vickers         Toyota     188.628  47.713s  + 0.639s
36.  Elliott Sadler        Ford       188.533  47.737s  + 0.663s
37.  Greg Biffle           Ford       188.411  47.768s  + 0.694s
38.  Reed Sorenson         Toyota     188.391  47.773s  + 0.699s
39.  Casey Mears           Chevrolet  188.300  47.796s  + 0.722s
40.  Max Papis             Toyota     188.198  47.822s  + 0.748s
41.  David Gilliland       Toyota     187.766  47.932s  + 0.858s
42.  John Andretti         Ford       187.512  47.997s  + 0.923s
43.  Jeff Fuller           Toyota     187.363  48.035s  + 0.961s
44.  Robert Richardson Jr  Ford       187.289  48.054s  + 0.980s
45.  Travis Kvapil         Ford       187.285  48.055s  + 0.981s
46.  Aric Almirola         Chevrolet  187.278  48.057s  + 0.983s
47.  Terry Cook*           Dodge      187.056  48.114s  + 1.040s
48.  Boris Said            Ford       186.908  48.152s  + 1.078s
49.  Dave Blaney           Toyota     186.254  48.321s  + 1.247s
50.  Michael McDowell      Toyota     185.923  48.407s  + 1.333s
51.  Derrike Cope          Dodge      185.040  48.638s  + 1.564s
52.  Kirk Shelmerdine      Toyota     184.407  48.805s  + 1.731s
53.  Mike Wallace          Dodge      182.678  49.267s  + 2.193s
54.  Norm Benning          Chevrolet  180.607  49.832s  + 2.758s


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice to see mark hold the pole. a awesome bill is lookin good, back with wood brothers. was always a good team!

and mule, i know, im so glad i decided not to offer him a beer


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nice to see mark hold the pole. a awesome bill is lookin good, back with wood brothers. was always a good team!
> 
> and mule, i know, im so glad i decided not to offer him a beer



I deserve a Beer for copy and pasting the results


----------



## rback33

OMG the wifey had to ask if I was OK as I caught up on this thread. I was crying. I think ya'll made me pull a muscle laughing...

Then i about puked when rusty posted a new pic.... at least it was not a NUDE pic though...


----------



## muleman RIP

I lived on S. George st. in york for 3 months in the early 70's and had to move before i shot somebody. The way they carry on in town just don't fly with me. I blew the transom window out over the guy's head as he was breaking in and still had to thump the shit out of him. They never messed with me or my stuff after that but i moved within the month to a farm out at Seven Valleys.


----------



## muleman RIP

rback33 said:


> OMG the wifey had to ask if I was OK as I caught up on this thread. I was crying. I think ya'll made me pull a muscle laughing...
> 
> Then i about puked when rusty posted a new pic.... at least it was not a NUDE pic though...


 I can look for one if you want!


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> at least it was not a NUDE pic though...



Just ask him he will be happy to supply hahaahahahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

I will catch you nuts later. Wifey wants to do the hot tub before the race starts!!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> I will catch you nuts later. Wifey wants to do the hot tub before the race starts!!



I'm on my way


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ffs i go take a shower. when i come back, people are talking about me nude. wtf


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ffs i go take a shower. when i come back, people are talking about me nude. wtf


 Well did you wear your clothes in the shower?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes. my pink thong bikini, why do you ask?


----------



## muleman RIP

We will require pics!


----------



## pirate_girl

Let's go racing!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

My eyes!  My eyes!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey you asked! you shouda known better


----------



## rback33

I will never be the same again....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

I needed a few laps in HD to get my eyes back to normal!


----------



## pirate_girl

My Smoke is going to win the Shoot Out.
The End.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no way, pg. his car is falling apart! had to run to the truck to get replacement parts


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no way, pg. his car is falling apart! had to run to the truck to get replacement parts


Hey!
They got the part.. he'll be back in there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HEHEHEHEHE yes well mr backflip is still out front. i believe he will stay there, too


----------



## pirate_girl

OUCH!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Aww.........what a shame


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Aww.........what a shame


I take it you're not a Kurt Busch fan.. huh Jerry? lol


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

ummm...........no further comment


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> ummm...........no further comment


Well, I know you like to drink Miller, can't believe you don't support him. LOL


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Maybe I'll have to change to Bud


----------



## pirate_girl

third caution.. for crying out loud!


----------



## pirate_girl

Kasey Kahne is worrying me.. will his car cause a 4th caution before the end?
The drama continues..


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Now if Smoke would just push Kasey to the front


----------



## pirate_girl

HUSH! LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Kasey Kahne is worrying me.. will his car cause a 4th caution before the end?



Nope thank goodness


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Nope thank goodness


LOL!
Nice avatar Jerry.. you turd!


----------



## Gina

Good evening fine folks!


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up call for Rusty! Time to get out and shovel some more. At least clean up the grill area for Super Bowl grub.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty ran out for potatoes for the game!He wore this to blend with the snow.


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi was doing a little shopping as well.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty thought his girl needs more meat and potatoes!


----------



## muleman RIP

This is why Galvi has to moved to inflatables!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty's last girl was a little chunky!


----------



## Gina

Wow, those are some shocking pictures to wake up to!  YIKES!


----------



## Galvatron

Muleman takes his meds


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty went out for last minute items before the party!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi is losing business to this guy! He needs a new look to compete with this. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## muleman RIP

Perhaps a big girl specialty!


----------



## Gina

Oh my gosh, I'm not sure I should open this thread for a while.  I'm feeling mentally scarred right now.  LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Muleman takes his meds


 That reminds me I need to get a new grinder of garlic for my eggs. Thanks Galvi.


----------



## muleman RIP

Gina said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm not sure I should open this thread for a while.  I'm feeling mentally scarred right now.  LOL


 Wait till Rusty gets here. It will get rowdy then.


----------



## Gina

muleman said:


> Wait till Rusty gets here. It will get rowdy then.



THIS isn't rowdy????!!!  *runs from thread*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy shit! that dudes like a foot na  half off the ground~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv never did have any fashion sense
\


----------



## muleman RIP

Morning Rusty! How are the shovel hands today? I got the dog in my daily e-mail from the rescue and since it had your name and was homeless it fit you well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muley and his damn costumes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i am in so mch damn pain. but the cars are out! tell ya what, cant stop my damn taurus, man. muscled right on through and out of the snowdrifts


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

come on, galv. time to rethink your wardrobe. seriously, im worried


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleys got a brand new bag!


----------



## muleman RIP

Are they hauling it out or just piling it everywhere? Ain't much room in that town with narrow streets.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> muleys got a brand new bag!


Hey, once you find the pink you are almost in!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and they are just shoving it to the sides so far


----------



## pirate_girl

I will be venturing out at some point today.
My sister told me that the main streets through town have been cleared well, but that all side streets have only been cleared enough for 1 car to go through.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you got some awful wierd traditions up north, there, mule


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> I will be venturing out at some point today.
> My sister told me that the main streets through town have been cleared well, but that all side streets have only been cleared enough for 1 car to go through.


 
i could get through fine on the maine roads. luckily my cars nice and heavy and built like a tank, because the side streets, and my alley, are still snow covered. but i needed my diet pepsi, and smokes. got through just fine


----------



## pirate_girl

I think the donkey likes it!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqThe_xrB3k"]YouTube- Le trompettiste et l'âne[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

He probably thought it was a jenny braying and got excited. Dang funny to watch.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah i can see mule doin that, pg,


----------



## pirate_girl

hahaha!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

again, mule. about your traditions....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got ahold of muley's high school yearbook photo........


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> again, mule. about your traditions....


That must be the guy I sold my tank to. I have not worn bibs for 20 years. Straight suspenders for me. I well remember the gas though!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

where the hell is galv?


----------



## muleman RIP

Seeing that donkey got me thinking. i have not seen my 2ft. stepladder in a few years!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> where the hell is galv?


He was here late morning while you were shoveling out to get smokes!


----------



## pirate_girl

Maybe he's having tea?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and krumpits


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and krumpits


I meant the meal, silly lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

maybe he's gettin a hari cut


----------



## muleman RIP

Found Galvi! He was upset that I did not find a dog with his name so he went out and made friends with some dalmatians!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i must say. the sveedish know what they are doing when it comes to Vodka. this is probably the best ive tasted. and i know my vodka. at least cheap vodka 

only reason i bought it, was it was on sale. very good. i think i may start to spend the extra couple bucks from now on. smooth, tasteful, and no bad aftertase. this is a vodka to be drank straight


----------



## pirate_girl

Take it easy thar son, you'll be pissed before the game starts LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL. i havent had any vodka in a while, to be honest. but this is excellent. and to be honest again, the only reason im going to be watching the bowl tonight, is for my last fix of football till next season, and, more importantly, for the commercials 
always the best commercials for the superbowl!


----------



## pirate_girl

I can't wait to see The Who perform!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I can't wait to see The Who perform!


 Just remember they got old before us! Bet you will be up dancing at halftime.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Just remember they got old before us! Bet you will be up dancing at halftime.


Darn right I will!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> I can't wait to see The Who perform!


 
this is gonna KICK ASS


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup! 
Time for me to head off and get my goodies in order, AND the beer I need whoo hoo!
Later!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol catch ya later, dear


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

again, galvy. about that fashion sense of yours.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mule, im beginning to worry about your fashion sense as well


----------



## Galvatron

Ok i am here for the Super Bowl(my first time watching).....and i need to hit the big 5000 posts before the nights out.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh i dont think that will be a problem, m8.


----------



## Galvatron

Ok the Galvi clan are on the Colts side....never followed before so its a 50/50 choice for us.

Let the games begin hahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good choiuce, m8. colts all the way. (the fact that i dont give a shit aside )


----------



## Galvatron

I chose the Colts as many of people have called me a Colt...or something like that


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> I chose the Colts as many of people have called me a Colt...or something like that


Horse's ass is not a colt!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Horse's ass is not a colt!


 now thats just classic  REPS for you


----------



## muleman RIP

I will be sending flowers to you colts fans! Soon as she gets them to me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YEAH. im ready for som gotdang football!


----------



## Galvatron

My son just showed me a picture of his young lady....my son is near 17 she is near 18 and wow she is a stunning young lady.....i think my son has the Galvi factor



By the way he has banned me from showing her picture....i will nab it off his PC tomoz


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YEAH. im ready for som gotdang football!



You look like you have a inviable beer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what the hell does tomoz mean?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what the hell does tomoz mean?



hahahaha Tomoz is slang kid talk for tomorrow you plonker


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn i love this country


----------



## Galvatron

I love you Guy's too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i love you too, galveycakes. if it werent for you guys, i wouldnt be here


----------



## Galvatron

ok sky sports 1 is my home for this ......they better give me a good show.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cbs for us. usually pretty good coverage


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YEAH. im ready for som gotdang football!


Me too!
Got my game face on!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Me too!
> Got my game face on!
> 
> View attachment 41990



welcome to the game pretty lady


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay! Galvi's going to watch the game with us!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ha! good to have ya here, pg!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Yay! Galvi's going to watch the game with us!



I sure am...kinda odd to fuel injected sports.


I need to see pain 


Educate me guys and girls.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Galvatron

By the way i am watching this with my trusty friend Dino....one of our dogs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BETTY WHITE AND ABE VIGODA. WHAT BETTER COMMERCIAL IS THER????????????????????? k ive had a few cocktails!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



What he said^^^^ .. 35-12, that's my prediction, going with the expert betting Chicago nun lol


----------



## Galvatron

Cigar time....gotta go out back for this...may pee too


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hhaahahahahaha~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im gonna say 24-21 colts


----------



## Galvatron

on my travels found some ice and a bottle of this....hope i dont fall asleep


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now thats what the hell im talkin bout


----------



## Galvatron

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet.....burp


----------



## pirate_girl

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

touchdown


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh now that is a motherfuckin touhchdonw baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Galvatron

GO COLTS GO COLTS


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats right, mr galvatron


----------



## Galvatron

I'm sad i know...but luvin it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nope.!!!!you are good to go, m8!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

GO COLTS.

\


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

for the sake of beer! thats what im talkin bout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

So Galvi, do you understand how the game is played?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> So Galvi, do you understand how the game is played?


 
 no he doesnt. in his case, football is kicking a spotted ball around


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> So Galvi, do you understand how the game is played?



I do know more than i ever did...it is odd and slow but exciting....too much talk at times.


its a bit like racing cars with air bags exploding every 2 seconds


----------



## pirate_girl

American football is a bit like UK rugby, only we are sissies compared to them.
They KILL each other lol


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no he doesnt. in his case, football is kicking a spotted ball around



I hate British Soccer....this is much better.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> American football is a bit like UK rugby, only we are sissies compared to them.
> They KILL each other lol



you nailed it...in Rugby they beat the shit out of each other...at the end both sides drink beer together...now thats sportsmanship


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!


----------



## Galvatron

I am enjoying though....just way to much chat and ads.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I hate British Soccer....this is much better.


 now yer comin around! glad to hear it! remember. daytona is next sunday. i wont be here, ill be at my mother's, watchin racing and gettin drunK yum: dont worry, the lil lady will be drivin home


----------



## Galvatron

THE WHO


----------



## Galvatron

Just wait until i get you Guy's into F1...you will love it


----------



## Galvatron

By the way...i went past



5000 posts hahahaha...I AM GREAT!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Just wait until i get you Guy's into F1...you will love it


I do love it sweety, it's just that it's been a long time since I've really followed it closely.
I like what you're doing on NET as far as it goes.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> I do love it sweety, it's just that it's been a long time since I've really followed it closely.
> I like what you're doing on NET as far as it goes.



Thanks...just stay with me and and i will get you excited all over with F1....back to super bowl..

and me and my milestone....rep me guys i deserve it


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> rep me guys i deserve it


How'd you like that rep message?


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> How'd you like that rep message?



Only one way to sum it up...




































been waiting to use this


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
LET'S ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

I DONT KNOW


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

itsonlyteenagewasteland!!!











were all wastde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

The English invaded the super Bowl....who are you hahahahaha


----------



## pirate_girl

WHO WHO WHO WHO! lol


----------



## Galvatron

Bloody great laser show.....who wants to touch me


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the changes all around 
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
And I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so far ive never seen a more awesome halftime show


----------



## pirate_girl

And the parting on the left
Is now the parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> so far ive never seen a more awesome halftime show


They still got it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

why the hell cant every year be that awesome~?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> why the hell cant every year be that awesome~?


Good question Rusty, God knows we've had some sucky half time shows.


----------



## pirate_girl

whoa!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Good question Rusty, God knows we've had some sucky half time shows.


 

yeah no shit. 1st of all. im dRunk. 2nd of all, THAT KICKED ASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

'twas a good show for sure!
Son, have you finished the vodka? lol
Take it easy darling, cyber Mama loves ya.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

love ya too, says cyber son, and eys im done with vodka. havin a nice bud lite right now and some meatballs and super bowl snackies


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> love ya too, says cyber son, and eys im done with vodka. havin a nice bud lite right now and some meatballs and super bowl snackies


Well, I hope you don't have a bad hangover in the morning.
If you eat something (like you said you are) then maybe you won't.

Galv? you still here? you must be dying for some kip!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh. im ok. damn dog keeps tryin to eat my snackies


----------



## muleman RIP

SAINTS WIN!!! and an ass kickin halftime from a great band even if they are older than me! this was a great day. Snow on the way for Tuesday. Who cares. LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> SAINTS WIN!!! and an ass kickin halftime from a great band even if they are older than me! this was a great day. Snow on the way for Tuesday. Who cares. LOL


Congrats Muley!
Yup, The Who certainly did not disappoint.


----------



## muleman RIP

That makes up for the lame shows they have been putting on the last few years. Was a good game. When they intercepted Manning I yelled and clapped my hands and the dogs went crazy thinking something was wrong. LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA! well bedtime for me. nite all


----------



## pirate_girl

Night night Rusty.. sleep well sunshine.


----------



## Gina

muleman said:


> That makes up for the lame shows they have been putting on the last few years. Was a good game. When they intercepted Manning I yelled and clapped my hands and the dogs went crazy thinking something was wrong. LOL



Congrats Muleman!  I was going for Indy but only because they were AFC.   After the on-side kick, the Saints had them.  

Enjoy the win. 



Rusty Shackleford said:


> HA! well bedtime for me. nite all



G'nite!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi is having a rough time this morning after his first super bowl! He can't figure out which face to wear since the SAINTS won!!  WHO DAT!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## rback33

Damn it! You guys gotta slow this shit down over the weekends! (or I need to start logging in all day everyday again ) Took me 20 minutes to catch up with this thread. I was rooting for the Saints all along. I never dreamed they would win, but that onside kick told me what was coming...


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Morning, Good Morning, Good Morningaaaaaaahh! (like The Beatles sing it) lol
Anyone got a hangover?
I was in bed by 11p- that's early for me for a Sunday night! haha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no hangover ehre, lady. tho i did have one or two too many


----------



## pirate_girl

That's because you put some grub in your tum tum too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yup. meatballs, mac n cheese, veggies, devild eggs


----------



## muleman RIP

No hangovers for about 14 1/2 years now. Took the prius in for service and they have no clue what will be done yet. i have a feeling the new software will kill the MPG below what I currently average. I may hold off when they notify me and see what happens with others first. Winter storm warning for 7-10" tomorrow so will have to get the truck prepped just in case. Rusty is going to have to start loading it in the trunk and dropping it off in the country if he gets more.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep, more snow and wind on the way.
Supposed to start this evening and end Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> No hangovers for about 14 1/2 years now. Took the prius in for service and they have no clue what will be done yet. i have a feeling the new software will kill the MPG below what I currently average. I may hold off when they notify me and see what happens with others first. Winter storm warning for 7-10" tomorrow so will have to get the truck prepped just in case. Rusty is going to have to start loading it in the trunk and dropping it off in the country if he gets more.


 
What kind of man owns a Prius anyway


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> What kind of man owns a Prius anyway


 One who likes getting 50 MPG! It is a handy little vehicle for most of my transport needs. If and when SHTF I will be able to travel on a minimum of gas. It saves me a bundle on driving costs.


----------



## rback33

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bah! 16/20 mpg baby, if im lucky! love to suck down that gasoline. keeps the govt in business


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry guy's i fell asleep on the sofa last night 


Woke up dribbling and numb down one side...i thought i had had a stroke hahaha...need new more comfy sofa's

Well done to the saints.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

welcome back to reality, m8.

went out for some grub on my lunch break. the snowruts were so bad that you didnt need a steering wheel to be straight. frickin sucked the car right in. terrible.

and this is a main road, too'


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow Rusty, where are your city workers with the plows and salt?
Our streets are pretty clear right now, better than yesterday anyhow.
Won't last for long grrrrr


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

noone knows


----------



## Galvatron

My son and his Girlfriend went on a day out today....can you guess where they went??

Clue 1...and these are his pictures.


----------



## pirate_girl

York?


----------



## Galvatron

No....and the place is just part of where they went.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well it's not Bath or Dewsbury minster.. hmmm
Gimme another hint! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok, my final guesses-
Birmingham, Leicester, Nottingham


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Ok, my final guesses-
> Birmingham, Leicester, Nottingham



Think south and city....another picture...


----------



## pirate_girl

London.


----------



## Galvatron

This is a great inside view without giving to much away....


----------



## rback33

All I know is that wherever they went, I want to go too!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> London.



London yes....but where did they spend the day in London??


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> All I know is that wherever they went, I want to go too!



It is a great place and i aint been there since i was about 14.....his pictures bring back fond memories.


----------



## Galvatron

I think this kinda gives it away....


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> London yes....but where did they spend the day in London??


On the west End?
Shepherd's Bush or someplace like that.
Looks to be one of the great indoor markets.
There are so many Galvi, I can't remember which one it is.


----------



## rback33

Dinosaurs? Looks like he went back to the time Galvy and Muley were born...


----------



## pirate_girl

Natural History Museum! lol


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Natural History Museum! lol



You got it...London's Natural history Musuem


----------



## pirate_girl

I miss England


----------



## Galvatron

My son like me loved the Building more than it's contents....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

today is one of those days i wish i still had my Oldsmobile. sat in traffic for 2 hours this morning to get to work. stand still everywhere i went. sure do miss those plush velour seats......


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> today is one of those days i wish i still had my Oldsmobile. sat in traffic for 2 hours this morning to get to work. stand still everywhere i went. sure do miss those plush velour seats......




The heated seats in my Renault Scenic are like armchairs....driving it is a pleasure to be honest.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Rusty are you ready for another foot of snow? Get those shovel hands ready! Still bare ground up here.


----------



## Galvatron

Poor Rusty cant take anymore shovel action


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I aint frickin shovelin this time. damn neighbor can do it. not sure if im gettin to work wednesday either. are you still plannin on making the trip down ehre, mule?


----------



## muleman RIP

Maybe Friday if you get it all shoveled out! Will watch the weather and see what it is like before I drive that far. They are still digging out from the last storm and here comes more.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

right. this is gonna suck, our sidewalks are surrounded by 3-4 ft of snow. this new snow is just gonna fill it right back up, and thats gonna be a bitch


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah when you get it shoveled the plow comes along and knocks down the whole wall down and you get to start all over again. Snowblower is nice till you get into the big frozen chunks from the street and break the shear pins. Better you than me buddy! I could not deal with it anymore. I just get out the skid loader or backhoe and push it out of the way when it gets hard on the plow and truck.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well git down here then and take care of my snow please. you could tow the tractor with the Preeyus


----------



## pirate_girl

The plows are already out around here cleaning it as fast as it falls, but this evening is when they are going to need to be out in force.
We are going to get hit hard according to the NWS.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

UP to 18inches here again


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well git down here then and take care of my snow please. you could tow the tractor with the Preeyus


 Uhm, let's try a little math lesson here. Prius weighs 3300 lbs.
Case 580K extenda-hoe weighs 17,500. Trailer weighs approx. 5,000 lbs. Would need a pintle hitch and air compressor to release and apply trailer brakes. Not happening. Heck the skid steer weighs 6,000 but it would be the ticket to clean your alley and parking spots.


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> UP to 18inches here again



Rusty, I have to say it man, your avvy, is DIS-turbing!


----------



## Galvatron

Gina said:


> Rusty, I have to say it man, your avvy, is DIS-turbing!



Read his posts...now thats disturbing hahahaha


----------



## Gina

Galvatron said:


> Read his posts...now thats disturbing hahahaha



  You guys crack me up!  The pictures are the worst though.  I have to run from this thread lest I blind myself!


----------



## Galvatron

Gina said:


> You guys crack me up!  The pictures are the worst though.  I have to run from this thread lest I blind myself!



Trust me...things can only get weirder


----------



## Gina

Galvatron said:


> Trust me...things can only get weirder



Oh my!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Gina said:


> You guys crack me up! The pictures are the worst though. I have to run from this thread lest I blind myself!





Galvatron said:


> Trust me...things can only get weirder


AND THEY SHALL 



Gina said:


> Rusty, I have to say it man, your avvy, is DIS-turbing!


thanks! gonna try and find a worse one tonight



Galvatron said:


> Read his posts...now thats disturbing hahahaha


 remember, this thread is half you, too, punk


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thanks! gonna try and find a worse one tonight



That WASN'T a challenge on my part!


----------



## muleman RIP

That means I don't bear any responsibility for anything!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Gina said:


> That WASN'T a challenge on my part!


 too late 


muleman said:


> That means I don't bear any responsibility for anything!


 
bullcrap


----------



## Galvatron

I blame Mule ...he is a bad watcha call it......sorry i am having brain sieze on words.


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you shoveling yet?


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> I blame Mule ...he is a bad watcha call it......sorry i am having brain sieze on words.


Not my responsibility!!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Are you shoveling yet?



you talkin to me...sorry i went into movie mode....answer the man plonker


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Not my responsibility!!



me speek no Engleesh


----------



## Galvatron

Lets play the skin counting game...i will start 

1 skin....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LMAO 2 SKIN


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and no snow yet, mule. shouldnt be long tho.... the sun is almost out


----------



## Galvatron

3 skin


----------



## muleman RIP

Four skin and I still have mine!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Four skin and I still have mine!


TMI TMI!!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Four skin and I still have mine!



 put it away son...nothing to see people move along 


Disgusting this thread...i feel ashamed to be a part of it.


----------



## muleman RIP

It looks better than this!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

5 skin..

whats the joke?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 5 skin..
> 
> whats the joke?


Here's one:

_At the end of the tax year, the Tax Office sent an inspector to audit the books of a synagogue. While he was checking the books he turned to the Rabbi and said, "I notice you buy a lot of candles. What do you do with the candle drippings?"

"Good question," noted the Rabbi. "We save them up and send them back to the candle makers, and every now and then they send us a free box of candles."

"Oh," replied the auditor, somewhat disappointed that his unusual question had a practical answer. 

But on he went, in his obnoxious way. "What about all these biscuit purchases. What do you do with the crumbs?"

"Ah, yes," replied the Rabbi, realizing that the inspector was trying to trap him with an unanswerable question. "We collect them and send them back to the manufacturers, and every now and then they send a free box of holy biscuits."

"I see," replied the auditor, thinking hard about how he could fluster the know-it-all Rabbi.

"Well, Rabbi," he went on, "what do you do with all the leftover foreskins from the circumcisions you perform?"

"Here, too, we do not waste," answered the Rabbi. "What we do is save up all the foreskins and send them to the Tax Office, and about once a year they send us a complete dick."_


----------



## muleman RIP

That's funny PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you- *bows* haha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

classic


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Pastor's Ass *

*
The Pastor entered his donkey in a race and it won. *

*The Pastor was so pleased with the donkey that he entered it in the race  again and it won again. *

*
The local paper read: *

*PASTOR'S ASS OUT FRONT. *

*The Bishop was so upset with this kind of publicity that he ordered the  Pastor not to enter the donkey in another race. *



*The next day the local paper headline read: *

*
BISHOP SCRATCHES PASTOR'S ASS. *

*This was too much for the Bishop so he ordered the Pastor to get rid of the  donkey. *

*The Pastor decided to give it to a Nun in a nearby convent. *

*The local paper, hearing of the news, posted the following headline the  next day: *

*
NUN HAS BEST ASS IN TOWN. *

*The Bishop fainted. *

*He informed the Nun that she would have to get rid of the donkey so she  sold it to a farmer for $10. *

*
The next day the paper read: *

*NUN SELLS ASS FOR $10. *

*This was too much for the Bishop so he ordered the Nun to buy back the  donkey and lead it to the plains where it could run wild. *

*The next day the headlines read: *



*NUN ANNOUNCES HER ASS IS WILD AND FREE. *

*The Bishop was buried the next day. *

*
The moral of the story is . . ... being concerned about public opinion  can bring you much grief and misery . . even shorten your life. *

*
So be yourself and enjoy life. *

*
Stop worrying about everyone else's ass and you'll be a lot happier and  live longer! *

*Have a nice day!*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ha!

hey! snow is finally starting to fall. and come check out net car stop, mule! back up n runnin  im a mod, btw, so dont try any funny business


----------



## pirate_girl

I managed to shovel a path to my car, and that's about it.
Waste of time. The roads are HORRID downtown, and the worst isn't even here yet.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

18"+ here. state of emergency already. drive home sucked, i went the back way. slicker, but quicker lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got a new avater, gina. this better?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

taking votes on a new avvy. i vote #1


#1 





#2





#3


----------



## pirate_girl

Can't see them Rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm... i can? lemme try something


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ack, hell with it. im pickin #1 LMAO  gimme juuuusst a moment, dear lady


----------



## Galvatron

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWN


They all look the same so use one ...any one hahahaha....Plonker.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OK! this is my new avvy for at least a week. you can all see it, right?


----------



## Gina

Galvatron said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWN
> 
> 
> They all look the same so use one ...any one hahahaha....Plonker.



Your avvy isn't visible either now.


----------



## Galvatron

I chose one of your suggestions


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> OK! this is my new avvy for at least a week. you can all see it, right?



  Yes! I can see it.  Too funny!

What were the others?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> OK! this is my new avvy for at least a week. you can all see it, right?


Yes, what is it, a rabbit on the toilet? lol


----------



## Galvatron

I see a picture of a young gay boy...is that right???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cant see you avvy, m8! and the otehers have dissapeared now, i forget what they were lmao. one was a dumb and dumber scene


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes it is, PG, and no, galv!  that just aint right


----------



## Gina

Galvatron said:


> I see a picture of a young gay boy...is that right???



HUH?????  

"Hot Link Disabled".


----------



## Galvatron

Well i like this Avatar 

Rusty chose well hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gina

Galvatron said:


> Well i like this Avatar
> 
> Rusty chose well hahahahahahahaha



But the rest of us can't see it.

EDIT:  Now I can!  But it's arrows, not a gay guy.


----------



## Galvatron

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Galvatron

fixed it....phew...Rusty stop spamming Avatars you Plonker


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> fixed it....phew...Rusty stop spamming Avatars you Plonker


I can just hear Daffy Duck saying that.. " and you thhhir, can juthhhhhht f off" sheesh! lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mr galv, i ALMOST used that one 


but i think i can top it..........


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> I can just hear Daffy Duck saying that.. " and you thhhir, can juthhhhhht f off" sheesh! lol



Now i can hear you saying it with a half twisted American/English drunken Duck voice hahahaha


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL! in a yawksha accent no less!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mr galv, i ALMOST used that one
> 
> 
> but i think i can top it..........



No.....you said you would use the current one for 1 week....suck it up big boy


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> LOL! in a yawksha accent no less!



I mis-read that and thought you called me a Yanksha hahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cant find one anyway, galv lmao. i am busy looking for a lost slipper should be back momentarily


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> cant find one anyway, galv lmao. i am busy looking for a lost slipper should be back momentarily



Check the microwave...trust me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no not there. i dont knwo where it is. back later, dinner time


----------



## muleman RIP

Well you could have shot it and cleaned and fried it by now.
where are you Rusty?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ive been here on the forum for a while now,  you must be missin some things in your old age, pal! 

we ended up makin tacos, no chicken tonight. after the drive home i was feelin too lazy hahahah


----------



## muleman RIP

How bad is the snow right now?


----------



## pirate_girl

Here it's blowing and snowing lightly-


A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST
WEDNESDAY.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL CONTINUE TONIGHT AND THEN TAPER OFF TO SNOW
SHOWERS ON WEDNESDAY. WEST TO NORTHWEST WINDS WILL INCREASE TO
20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS TO 40 MPH TONIGHT AND WEDNESDAY CAUSING
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

* MAIN IMPACT...TOTAL SNOWFALL BY LATE WEDNESDAY SHOULD RANGE FROM
5 TO 10 INCHES...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE ALONG WITH
SIGNIFICANTLY HIGHER DRIFTS. THE HIGHER END AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED
TO BE MAINLY NORTH OF ROUTE 30 WITH THE LOWER END AMOUNTS TO THE
SOUTH. HEAVY SNOW WILL CAUSE HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS THROUGH
WEDNESDAY. INCREASING WEST TO NORTHWEST WINDS WILL CAUSE
CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW TONIGHT AND
WEDNESDAY...RESULTING IN NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT TIMES AND
SOME IMPASSABLE ROADS IN RURAL AREAS.


----------



## muleman RIP

They are only calling for 4-8 inches but tomorrow winds to 40mph and drifting.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ive been here on the forum for a while now,  you must be missin some things in your old age, pal!
> 
> we ended up makin tacos, no chicken tonight. after the drive home i was feelin too lazy hahahah


Was joining up at carnet talk you jerk! Can't wait to bash your furd tortoise!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this sucks. stuck home. l;uckily i took a paid day off   bossman told me not to bother trying to get to the shop anyway


----------



## pirate_girl

This DOES suck!
My cable went out last night abruptly around 11pm, didn't come back on until 4 this morning, and I have to make it to work today in all this mess.
Think I'll call the kid down the street and ask him to come dig me out for $20 lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL aint a half bad ideer


----------



## muleman RIP

If you don't have to work get out there with the shovel and get er done! My shovel is working good as long as I put wood in the boiler.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol. ive already been out there shovelin before 7am. now with the wind and the heavy snow its no use. plus im not doin it this time, dammit. im finally not sore anymore from the last time the damn neighbors didnt do a damn thing. i aint frickin doin it this time.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's not more snow that's necessarily going to be the problem here today, it's the damned high wind blowing it all around.
Still waiting for Tim to show up with his shovel... grrrrrrrr
I need a man with a snowcat  haha


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> grrrrrrrr
> I need a man so I can stay home and have fun haha


Fixed it for you!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Fixed it for you!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lol. ive already been out there shovelin before 7am. now with the wind and the heavy snow its no use. plus im not doin it this time, dammit. im finally not sore anymore from the last time the damn neighbors didnt do a damn thing. i aint frickin doin it this time.


 Rusty needs to go shovel the sidewalk for the legion. Then his arms won't hurt!


----------



## Galvatron

We have snow threatening at the moment....snow flakes are falling but nothing major yet.

If it gets bad i expect Rusty here 6AM with his shovel....he can wake me when he is done


----------



## Galvatron

Update....it's a bloody Blizzard...that changed quick....bloody weather


----------



## muleman RIP

We only have about 4-5 inches so far but it just started back up and is coming heavy again. Calling for 30-40 mph winds and lots of drifting later. That is when it will get a little tricky around here.


----------



## Galvatron

It's Bloody stopped again here.....start stop start stop i wish it would make up its mind...this is more unpredictable than a Toyota hahahaha


----------



## pirate_girl

Tim and his friend got me all cleared out! 
Should I pay them each 20 or have them split it? lol
God they really worked hard out there, all around the car, up the walk right to my porch.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey I put the Prius away in the barn till it melts. The good old Chevy truck is what you want when it gets rough out. Got studded diggers on all four wheels and chains for all four if needed. If it gets real bad I have a 1700 lb. counterweight for the tractor that mounts between the rear wheels. Then you can move some snow!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Tim and his friend got me all cleared out!
> Should I pay them each 20 or have them split it? lol
> God they really worked hard out there, all around the car, up the walk right to my porch.



They are good kids and deserve treating......only pay what you can afford and make them a nice hot Tomato soup and they will be back every time you need them

Thanks Tim and his Friend for taking care of our PG.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Tim and his friend got me all cleared out!
> Should I pay them each 20 or have them split it? lol
> God they really worked hard out there, all around the car, up the walk right to my porch.


 Pay them what you think it was worth to sit in your house and stay warm. We all know nurses make BIG BUCKS so give it up!


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't keep cash on me at all, so I told them I'd stop by the ATM on the way home from work tonight and run down to pay them. 
Maybe I'll stop by the store and get them some goodies too.
Good kids they are for sure!


----------



## muleman RIP

One other thing that works for me is FOOD!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Pay them what you think it was worth to sit in your house and stay warm. We all know nurses make BIG BUCKS so give it up!


Not big enough baby, not big enough


----------



## muleman RIP

Ass kicking brownies with chocolate melted and spread on top and M&M's stuck in it. Always gets me to plow. Apple pie works good too.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Ass kicking brownies with chocolate melted and spread on top and M&M's stuck in it. Always gets me to plow. Apple pie works good too.



Mule you sound like my son


----------



## pirate_girl

So whenever Mrs. Muley makes brownies or apple pie, she gets a good plowing?
Reeeeeeeespect!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> So whenever Mrs. Muley makes brownies or apple pie, she gets a good plowing?
> Reeeeeeeespect!



Coffee sprayed everywhere...thanks PG


----------



## pirate_girl

welcome!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hell no. The old women down the valley and a few of the Amish girls bake for me. I have had 2 double fudge mixes sitting on the counter since Friday and no Dang brownies.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao pg, thats funny stuff right there, you are good!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im back from my nap! shoveled a few times, and each time i do, i cant find where i shoveled when i come back out... grrr damn wind. at least the plow driver was nice enough to turn his blad the other way when he came past where i park. nice fella. they have the interstates shut down here! they are putting snow on the onramps so people cant get on...


----------



## muleman RIP

That is to keep Furd tortoise drivers from going out and getting stuck! We only got about 5 inches but now the wind is blowing it around. Not much use to worry about it till late this evening. I usually plow once before bedtime when it drifts and then deal with what is there in the morning.


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im back from my nap! shoveled a few times, and each time i do, i cant find where i shoveled when i come back out... grrr damn wind. at least the plow driver was nice enough to turn his blad the other way when he came past where i park. nice fella. they have the interstates shut down here! they are putting snow on the onramps so people cant get on...




Was it you who posted "Diary Of a Snow Shoveler" or something like that?

Since the storm hit you, I keep thinking about that post.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice, a prius owner whos makin fun of my car. least i can stop my car! hahaha. (oops, too soon?)

and yes it was, gina,


----------



## muleman RIP

My Chevy truck don't have a problem no matter what comes down. Just keep shoveling!


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nice, a prius owner whos makin fun of my car. least i can stop my car! hahaha. (oops, too soon?)
> 
> and yes it was, gina,



What a prescient post that was...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

whats that mean?  i dont no them thar big ol words you city folk use


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> whats that mean?  i dont no them thar big ol words you city folk use



Here ya go! 

Etymology: Middle English, from Late Latin _praescientia,_  from Latin _praescient-, praesciens,_ present participle of _praescire_  to know beforehand, from _prae-_ + _scire_ to know  —  more at science
Date:  14th century
*:* foreknowledge of  events: *a* *:* divine omniscience *b* *:* human anticipation of the course of events *:* foresight 


Sorry...I just love words!  I keep the thesaurus humming when I get in the mood to write!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> whats that mean?  i dont no them thar big ol words you city folk use


It means you knew it before it happened. Kind of like a mind reader. Turn the page you goof!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah i see. ok now ive learned something today. dammit, that most likely means ive forgotten something, too. hope it isnt somethin important


----------



## muleman RIP

Check your pants! Tine to go shovel again?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha. no not yet.having alot of trouble gettin the gumption up to go do it this time


----------



## Gina

Rusty Shackleford said:


> haha. no not yet.having alot of trouble gettin the gumption up to go do it this time



Are you at this point:

*December 14* 
Snow, lovely snow!  8 inches last night.  The temperature dropped to  -20.  The cold makes everything sparkle so.  The wind took my breath  away, but I warmed up by shovelling the driveway and sidewalks.  This is  the life!  The snowplough came back this afternoon and buried  everything again.  I didn't realize I would have to do quite this much  shovelling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way.  I wish I  wouldn't huff and puff so.


Or this one?  

*December 24* 
6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplough, I broke the shovel.   Thought I was having a heart attack.  If I ever catch the son of a bitch  who drives that snow plough, I'll drag him through the snow by his  balls and beat him to death with my broken shovel.  I know he hides  around the corner and waits for me to finish shovelling and then he  comes down the street at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over  where I've just been!  Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas  carols with her and open our presents, but I was too busy watching for  the damn snowplough.



De' ja' vu...all over again!


----------



## muleman RIP

That wind is starting to really blast now. The cats went out and were back in less than 5 minutes. Covered in powdery snow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im at the second one, gina,


----------



## muleman RIP

What the hell. the plonkers are all off sleeping already!


----------



## pirate_girl

I was surprised and delighted to get one of the Notre Dame sisters who taught me in 7th grade as a patient in rehab today.
She had a total hip replacement.
It was odd doing a total assessment on a nun I know. lol


----------



## muleman RIP

We are sure you will give her great care. Did she remember you?


----------



## pirate_girl

She sure did Bill.
She remembered my brother and one of my sisters as well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well well well. k i dunno  im tired


----------



## Galvatron

Good afternoon Ladies and Gentleman....and Rusty


----------



## pirate_girl

Hiya Galvi! 
Good morning all, lovely day innit?


----------



## Erik

yup - perfectly peachy.


----------



## Galvatron

Bloody wet out....but i have my positive head on to try and get some good kama going.


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> yup - perfectly peachy.



Good afternoon Young Erik....nice to see you pop in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ha thanks, m8! and i see that you are just fluffy today?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ha thanks, m8! and i see that you are just fluffy today?



I sure am fluffy.....in fact i feel the need to pull my finger outta my fluffy ass and to do something constructive.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nah 

and btw im POST #3000 IN RUSTYS THOUGH OF THE DAY!!! WHOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nah
> 
> and btw im POST #3000 IN RUSTYS THOUGH OF THE DAY!!! WHOOOOHOOOO!



I am #3001....see i am always one step ahead of you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

but you are the 3000th reply...


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> but you are the 3000th reply...


----------



## Erik

so you saying you've already started your weekend Bender?


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> so you saying you've already started your weekend Bender?



I am thinking about it....all i need is some encouragement from a few friends.


----------



## Erik

it would be an awful shame if some kind soul could put away a few pints for me, since I won't have a chance for another 9 hours or so...


that help?


----------



## Galvatron

I can do better than that for you...large Scotch coming up


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh sorry m8 wont be puttin back with you tonight. gonna have a nice relaxing dinner on the grill and watch the truck race with the lil lady. but ill be sure to check in on ya from time to time


----------



## Erik

wow!
thanks!
I could use that!


----------



## FuzzyB

Hi Guys whats happening?

I am still at work willing the afternoon away


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey fuzzers! workin here myself. in fact, most of the time i spend on this forum, is when im at work


----------



## Galvatron

Afternoon Fuzz Buzz.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fuzz buzz? galv, you are a chore


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fuzz buzz? galv, you are a chore



I said that with warmth and Love.....Mr Jerkwad


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

teehee! you know ya love me, m8


----------



## pirate_girl

... nuff said 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGZ2KN09oRE"]YouTube- Cutting Down Oak Tree[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice 

btw pg like my new avvy??????


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nice
> 
> btw pg like my new avvy??????


Yeah..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL good pg! i cant change it for a couple days yet i think. ill find a really good one next time, too! just for you! 


ha! it came back around hehehe. of course i find this funny!



> so what, treehugger, is there rules to wether or not a woman beating joke is funny? i dont see the difference here
> __________________


 
the above, being the post refered to in the rep below


----------



## pirate_girl

yup..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im starting to find him funny actually. with what he does and says. i guess i got it because i gave him neg rep thrice today


----------



## muleman RIP

Welcome all. I was busy sharpening my saw!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice. hold on, i got something special for my siggynaytuer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fudge it, i cant get it to work  nevermind


----------



## muleman RIP

Do you require assistance sir? Bend over and grab your ankles before attempting to rectify the problem!


----------



## Galvatron

Bill you worry me at times


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Bill you worry me at times


What? Do you need help sir? Go see the lady with the little cup of meds sir!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> What? Do you need help sir? Go see the lady with the little cup of meds sir!



I did and asked for a larger cup....o i thought the cup needed filling with...never mind


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ffs


----------



## muleman RIP

It takes some time for the medication to work sir! Check back in a half hour please.


----------



## Galvatron

To late i am coming now


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> To late i am coming now


 WE did NOT need to know that!


----------



## Galvatron

I think the nurse used to work in our corner shop....she said "thank you come again"

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oy


----------



## muleman RIP

Ok Sirs, are the medications and suppositories working for you? please let us know if you require a bedpan or pillows.


----------



## Galvatron

Tonight is Fajita night 


Beer and spicy food....thats gonna bring on some morning toilet mayhem


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

guess that gives ya somethin ot look foward too, eh?


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Tonight is Fajita night
> 
> 
> Beer and spicy food....thats gonna bring on some morning toilet mayhem


So you will not require a stool softener with your evening meds Sir? Perhaps a bed pad as insurance against "accidents".


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> So you will not require a stool softener with your evening meds Sir? Perhaps a bed pad as insurance against "accidents".



Nurse Mule it's time you had some vacation time


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Dang! Just checked the Daytona forecast and they will be lucky to race tonight. Heavy rains right now and lows in the 30's tonight. No snow but a wind chill advisory for tonight.


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Nurse Mule it's time you had some vacation time


 I promised PG I would pick up the slack for her. They always work short on Friday nights.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ugh. i reeeeally want to watch that race tonight


----------



## muleman RIP

Not looking good right now!


----------



## Galvatron

I need Racing ASAP.....29 days  15 hours and 27 min til the F1 season opens....yes i am sad


----------



## muleman RIP

Tune in Sunday and watch Daytona. Supposed to warm to 65F by race time. Good temp for some fast runs.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes! at least it looks perfect for sunday


----------



## Galvatron

wait for it guys we have a friend of mine from the UK joining....makes rusty's drinking look like child's play


O shit what have i done....sorry Admin and mods....sorry everyone hahahahaha


----------



## rback33

I got my rum on beaches! wooohoooo


----------



## muleman RIP

Christ sakes not another Brit! I have a hard enough time keeping after you!


----------



## muleman RIP

Crap! now I have to go round up all my sigs and pics again.


----------



## deano

Person who goes to sleep with itchy bum..wake up with smelly fingers!


----------



## Galvatron

deano said:


> Person who goes to sleep with itchy bum..wake up with smelly fingers!



And the master arrives...welcome m8...shit you will have fun here.


----------



## muleman RIP

deano said:


> Person who goes to sleep with itchy bum..wake up with smelly fingers!


put it back up your ass then!


----------



## Galvatron

deano you need a avatar...let me look...


----------



## muleman RIP

I will loan this one for a bit. No charge for newbies!

_edit: pic removed due to watermark_


----------



## deano

ok cheers we can do a swap...have this one though i dont need any more pics of you i have them all in my mind now


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang you must be a night owl! Galv can't hang with us over here in the states. Needs his beauty sleep too much. He is getting addled a bit lately and forgets things he was supposed to do. PG will be along after a bit. She is a great gal and tries to make us mind. Rusty is a youngster and can't hang with us old guys either.


----------



## deano

muleman said:


> Dang you must be a night owl! Galv can't hang with us over here in the states. Needs his beauty sleep too much. He is getting addled a bit lately and forgets things he was supposed to do. PG will be along after a bit. She is a great gal and tries to make us mind. Rusty is a youngster and can't hang with us old guys either.


 
im a night worker so have diddly squat to do on my nights off but make noise and wake people!!!
galv fetched me to this place he said it was full of weirdos........(hence MY invitation)


only kidding but i know he wont answer till morning so i can say what i want hahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah we usually give him some shit while he is nighty night. Then he jumps in around noon my time and we get it fired up again. Pg is a night worker as well so sometimes she jumps in here late at night our time. Rusty is a day man who can't get his ass out of bed some days. This being saturday coming up he will most likely sleep in.  HEY RUSTY you waffle you. Thanks a lot for sticking around and helping me and Galvi last night!! We had to take care of things for you while you went to the legion swilling again.


----------



## pirate_girl

deano said:


> im a night worker so have diddly squat to do on my nights off but make noise and wake people!!!
> galv fetched me to this place he said it was full of weirdos........(hence MY invitation)
> 
> 
> only kidding but i know he wont answer till morning so i can say what i want hahaha


Awwwww welcome Deano! 
It's nice to have a new member from the United Kingdom, my second home.


----------



## Galvatron

well i have found deano's favorite Avatar.


----------



## muleman RIP

So where is Rusty at this morning? Paging Rusty! Perhaps the medications are still affecting him. Maybe he is stuck on the throne?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you old gits im here dammit! let the insanity commence!!! and welcome, betty!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you old gits im here dammit! let the insanity commence!!! and welcome, betty!


 Who in the hell is Betty? Deano joined us while you were drinking and napping. Open your eyes and mind. Done shoveling yet? By the way where are the grilling pics you promised PG? You made your girl cook again didn't you!Slacker!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you old gits im here dammit! let the insanity commence!!! and welcome, betty!


Deano is Betty Swollocks?? 
Awesome! lol


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Deano is Betty Swollocks??
> Awesome! lol


 Dang Brits are like a plague! With a personality disorder. Wait that's Galvi.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ha! see smart ass, you just aint int he loop


----------



## muleman RIP

Ready for the race? Trucks are rescheduled for tonight after nationwide race.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yup! got the race on right now, and gonna let em run a bit, then ill go grill up some lunch. i was wondering about the truck race but never got to lookin it up, thanks for nforming me


----------



## muleman RIP

Time for Deano to drag his butt out of bed! He must take slacker lessons from Galvi.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA!


----------



## Galvatron

Whens my steak coming Rusty??


----------



## Galvatron

Ok i need help from you Guy's...sister in laws birthday coming up and i need something posted from The US to make it special....i can pay the costs just what have you got ???


She is a hard core Bike rider...

Loves pet dragons...and her dogs...

No kids...

Loves to read...

spends most days working hard...

not into girlie make up ect.....

Dresses like a combat soldier due to her time working with scouts in her free time.


----------



## muleman RIP

When you say bike rider are you talking about motorcycle or bicycle?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> When you say bike rider are you talking about motorcycle or bicycle?



600cc bandit...


----------



## Galvatron

Hey Rusty serious...PM me your Mailing details as my wife picked you up some great beer mats today...if i can get the scanner to scan them i will post a Picture.


They are so you.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I was thinking Harley stuff. I know a few folks who worked there. Let me think about it after the race. Caution at the moment.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Well I was thinking Harley stuff. I know a few folks who worked there. Let me think about it after the race. Caution at the moment.



cant get the race here....is scum piquet in it??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Hey Rusty serious...PM me your Mailing details as my wife picked you up some great beer mats today...if i can get the scanner to scan them i will post a Picture.
> 
> 
> They are so you.


 lol ok, that was nice of her 

pics would be cool, too. .......


----------



## muleman RIP

No. I have not heard his name come up yet in Nascar. Where is Deadbeat Deano at? Fukk he sleeps more than you do. We have to come up with a schedule for him to help him get his show in order. Rusty is probably napping while the race is running. He will never make it for the truck race tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im here dammit


----------



## Galvatron

Back in 10 i need to drop off some goodies to my wofes cousin that we got and hen i will scan the beer mats...and deano is pissed i bet


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok tell your 'wofe' i said hi!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got a good deal on a notsocheap case of beer. was on special at my local store. orange tree. very good!!! also, we are stocked up and ready to go for the race party tomorrow. was requested that i make jello shots again.... wonder why?


----------



## muleman RIP

Smoke kicked ass today!Hope it is a good one tomorrow. Was just snowing like mad for about the last 15 laps and then 2 min. of sun and now more coming in from PA. Gotta love the changing weather.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ha! well yes, but was a raher exciting race the whole way through. specially the end of the last lap, woah!! carl got it into 2nd, just like last year. but we can be happy bout that. biffle didnt fare as well


----------



## Galvatron

Ok scanned the beer mats....4 of each...will be posted asap.


heres a look...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awww, well thanks to you and the missus, they are cool!


----------



## muleman RIP

Trucks up in one hour! Deano must be busy tracking down Galvi.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

still gonna broadcast it on speed?


----------



## Galvatron

very welcome.....all work of mrs galv....sorry i type one handed due tu eating


----------



## muleman RIP

Schedule says it is on speed.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol well give her my regards!

and thats what i had figured, mule. just wondering if they are gonna cancell their current schedule to broadcast


----------



## Galvatron

Off for a movie....maybe a little sofa you know what ....Grrrr


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol ok, m8. will catch ya whenever


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Off for a movie....maybe a little sofa you know what ....Grrrr


You better sleep during the movie to rest up!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> cant get the race here....is scum piquet in it??


 He was in the truck race tonight. Got up to sixth place and finished seventh.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

who won the truck race? i went over to the Legion around halfway through


----------



## muleman RIP

Bodine got pushed out trying to block on the last turn and ended up second. It was a wild race with about half the field gone to crashes. Bodine and another ended up wrecking after the finish line. I can't remember the winners name. Too many new faces to keep up with this year.


----------



## muleman RIP

Timothy Peters was the winner. Get your butt moving Rusty! Racing starts in 31/2 hours.


----------



## FuzzyB

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fuzz buzz? galv, you are a chore




Hehe sorry guys just saw this! Got called into ameeting last week!

Rusty like you most of the time I spend on the net is at work just like right now hehe!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well Rusty has been missing in action since Saturday. The legion must have did him in.


----------



## FuzzyB

hehe poor Rusty lol!

I am in recovery after a heavy weekend myself and nursing a sore head at work


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi,Deano and Rusty just can't hang anymore! Bunch of wimps. I would have loved to have partied with them when I was working nights. Friday mornings were always the start of a big weekend and drag back to work Sunday night at 11:00. Many years of doing that.


----------



## FuzzyB

Hehe well I have half hour to go and am off to a birthday party so no end to it this week for me hehe! Wo0Ho0!


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Galvi,Deano and Rusty just can't hang anymore! Bunch of wimps. I would have loved to have partied with them when I was working nights. Friday mornings were always the start of a big weekend and drag back to work Sunday night at 11:00. Many years of doing that.



Maybe they are having their own party and you weren't invited


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> Maybe they are having their own party and you weren't invited


 They won't get any presents that way!


----------



## FuzzyB

Hehe maybe we should all have our own party:?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry been in the hospital all morning and into the afternoon. im here now tho. huge party last night for daytona. thanks to the pothole breaks, i got pretty bangered


----------



## muleman RIP

That is not good! you ok? Or did you just fall on your ass?


----------



## rback33

muleman said:


> That is not good! you ok? Or did you just fall on your ass?



That's the best place he could fall... plenty of surface area and the right density to disperse the inertia of the fall...


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry guy's and Girls.....with the wife's mom having a stroke last week all my time for the foreseeable future will be taken up with family duties....i will try my best to pop in as and when,i for sure know all you good folk at FF understand.


Life slings shit when you least expect it....how we deal with it makes you the person you are.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Sorry guy's and Girls.....with the wife's mom having a stroke last week all my time for the foreseeable future will be taken up with family duties....i will try my best to pop in as and when,i for sure know all you good folk at FF understand.
> 
> 
> Life slings shit when you least expect it....how we deal with it makes you the person you are.



You know we'll be thinking about you sweetheart.
Take care of your family AND yourself


----------



## Erik

hang in there Galvi - we'll be thinking of you and yours and slinging prayers.




and now we return you to your regularly scheduled frivolity...


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks ....you are good people....kinda good to have FF to visit when i do get some quiet time,a good place to blow off some steam and forget things for a while which does help re-charge the batteries.


Got the kids in bed  and wife is out settling her mom for the night as she is having a bit of a pannick attack...so i am alone and trying to chill a little.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

take care of what yo need to, galvy, we are here for ya always.

and as far as me, it wasnt me, the lil lady has been having some extreme abdominal pains and nothin the doc gav eher was working. they dont know what it is yet though..


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> take care of what yo need to, galvy, we are here for ya always.
> 
> and as far as me, it wasnt me, the lil lady has been having some extreme abdominal pains and nothin the doc gav eher was working. they dont know what it is yet though..



It was you sitting on her belly....why i dont know


I send my Love and wish her well


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> take care of what yo need to, galvy, we are here for ya always.
> 
> and as far as me, it wasnt me, the lil lady has been having some extreme abdominal pains and nothin the doc gav eher was working. they dont know what it is yet though..


Well she has been snowed in with you for the last ten days. That would get my bowels in an uproar too. Maybe your lousy cooking is taking it's toll.


----------



## FuzzyB

Afternoon everyone

Galv hope your ok x x x x x


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this got moved? how come?


----------



## muleman RIP

Strange shit has been happening to threads as well. Maybe our buddy Tree is a secret hacker as well. He has been banned from several other forums for going off about the same stuff he did here. Just a thought.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> this got moved? how come?



I'm not for sure, but it's your thread and it got moved to your forum. Just a thought.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey, now that I found it again lets not let this thread die!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

guess whos back? back again? RUSTY'S back, tell a friend! rustys back rustys back rustys back.........


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang, it is about time! Pg has been wondering where you were. Galvi is busy with family stuff and I think we ran Deano off? I know this thread is more FUN than most and we need more of that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah i cant believe he hasent poped back in yet. i sure hope everything over there at galys is alright. ill send PG a massage. oops, message, scuse me


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Dang, it is about time! Pg has been wondering where you were. Galvi is busy with family stuff and I think we ran Deano off? I know this thread is more FUN than most and we need more of that.


 

  Who is this Rusty everyone speaks of ?  . Sorry I,m havin treestump withdrawls & wandering around the forum where I haven,t been yet .


----------



## muleman RIP

You are in deep shit no matter what you send her. The mother hen in her has been worried about you! You would not be a good masseuses anyway.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i know. but thats ok, she will forgive me lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Cowboy said:


> Who is this Rusty everyone speaks of ?  . Sorry I,m havin treestump withdrawls & wandering around the forum where I haven,t been yet .


 He can't compare to Tree when it comes to stirring things up!
He is a young whippersnapper who can't handle his liquor but as long as he can stumble home from the legion he is pretty harmless!LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cant handle my liquor, sheeeeet, son. 
















wait, what?


----------



## muleman RIP

Nationwide at Fontana tonight!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats right, the lil lady has a question, mule.

does WWRD stand for what would rusty do? or what would rusty drink


----------



## muleman RIP

What would Reagan do. We already know you would drink almost anything!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

duh i noticed you have reagan on your av, but i never put it together


----------



## muleman RIP

You are young and still in training! PG knew it right away!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol. NIXON 2012










































































































































.....


----------



## muleman RIP

He is like the record industry! You have to pay him a fee every time you use his name!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i know. but thats ok, she will forgive me lol


I was worried about you!
Glad to hear all is well.
Hugs to you and the lady.


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't let him off so easy! He needs more negative attention!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks, pg!


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up time for Rusty! Back to work time. Was a good race yesterday. I caught it on the radio going home and got here in time for the last 118 laps on TV.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah it was. i missed a good chunk in the middle when we went over to mom n dads. i sure hope Galv pops in to see what the 'Trons are up to


----------



## muleman RIP

He should be around here if he is not tied up with family things!


----------



## pirate_girl

a nice little ditty for y'all..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TywmpMQYojs"]YouTube- The Assumption Song[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

That was funny PG!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill hafta check that out when i get home, pg. no sound here at work. i saw he was on this mornin i think. i sent him an email just ot make sure everything was ok.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

.......


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang it is snowing hard right now. Supposed to only get about an inch and change to freezing rain.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

been sleeting since i left to go to Mar-Bar this afternoon


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pg thats funny as hell. reps for sure


----------



## muleman RIP

Well now they are running a warning for freezing rain and bad icing by morning. hope it don't get as bad as they are saying. I would take snow any day.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah i dunno. snow is better imo as well lol. at least with decent tires you can drive on snow. not ice lmao


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> pg thats funny as hell. reps for sure


Thanks!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what up, lady?


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing much Rusty.. just sitting here relaxing..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats good. just had a BANGIN grilled chicken dinner (garlic herb and wine marinade) with garlic rice and carrots in thyme and butter sauce.


----------



## muleman RIP

There you go making her cook again!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no way son. i did the grillin. perfectly browned, juicy in the middle. slight crisp on the edges MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM hell yes. steaks tomorrow


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thats good. just had a BANGIN grilled chicken dinner (garlic herb and wine marinade) with garlic rice and carrots in thyme and butter sauce.


Sounds perfect!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

never thought to take pics till it was too late


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey folks im writin a song!!! wanna hear what i got so far?..........


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey folks im writin a song!!! wanna hear what i got so far?..........


I do, I do!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

think of it as a country/rock mix



I'm at the bar, shootin pool, smokin Marlboro reds;
Drinkin bottles of Coors, they're swimmin in my head;
Hustlin some Joe from outta town; 
I have a shot of Jack, I need another round.

Five hundred bucks on the line, the rent is due this week...


from there im stuck


----------



## pirate_girl

Good so far!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks! im just not sure where to go from it. ive been tryin to write a song for a while, and this is the first one ive really liked where it was goin so far. i was actually a bit buzzed when i started it lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dont really know either if i want it to be a talking intro, like 1b1s1b by george thorogood


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> dont really know either if i want it to be a talking intro, like 1b1s1b by george thorogood


That would be cool George.,.. err.. I mean Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got any idea where to go from there? remember: Rusty always gives credit where credit is due


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> got any idea where to go from there? remember: Rusty always gives credit where credit is due


Good. How about loaning me a couple hundred!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok ive got another line!


I'm at the bar, shootin pool, smokin Marlboro reds;
Drinkin bottles of Coors, they're swimmin in my head;
Hustlin some Joe from outta town; 
I have a shot of Jack, I need another round.

I sink the two, sink the four, sink the one and the three;
Five hundred bucks on the line, the rent is due this week


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Good. How about loaning me a couple hundred!


 once i get a record deal, bud,


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok ive got another line!
> 
> 
> I'm at the bar, shootin pool, smokin Marlboro reds;
> Drinkin bottles of Coors, they're swimmin in my head;
> Hustlin some Joe from outta town;
> I have a shot of Jack, I need another round.
> 
> I sink the two, sink the four, sink the one and the three;
> Five hundred bucks on the line, the rent is due this week


If I don't make the six and eight I'm gonna choke,I'm feeling weak.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmmm....... dont fit quite. im thinkin the next line or two should involve the guy im hustlin


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm at the bar, shootin pool, smokin Marlboro reds;
Drinkin bottles of Coors, they're swimmin in my head;
Hustlin some Joe from outta town;
I have a shot of Jack, I need another round.

I sink the two, sink the four, sink the one and the three;
Five hundred bucks on the line, the rent is due this week
Just gimme another shot, and let it set me free..
Cause shootin' and hustlin' Joe, might get the better of me..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not bad pg, thanks!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> not bad pg, thanks!


Well, it messed up the rhythm of the lines a bit, but I am used to writing rhythmic erotic poetry, not songs..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol thats ok! i got more!

I'm at the bar, shootin pool, smokin Marlboro reds;
Drinkin bottles of Coors, they're swimmin in my head;
Hustlin some Joe from outta town; 
I have a shot of Jack, I need another round.
I sink the two, sink the four, sink the one and the three;
Five hundred bucks on the line, the rent is due this week

I buy the dude a beer, tryin to get him loose;
I get a call from home, its Mother Goose;
"You been gone twelve hours, honey where you been?
Am I goin to bed all alone again?"



and stuck now again LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Am I goin to bed all alone again?"That's affirmative!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tanks


----------



## muleman RIP

Always there to help buddy! You might want to try karaoke for a while!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

uhm. ah tink nawt


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey buddy looks like we are finally going to get some snow! They are saying it will be a snow hurricane for the next 2 days with winds to 74 mph after 12-20 " of snow. Might have to chain up the backhoe if the current predictions hold. Got a doc visit tomorrow that I have been waiting 6 weeks for. figures they will probably close and the whole cycle will start over!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice. yeha i just saw that you are in the "run to the beer store now!" zone.


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is the latest forecast for our area. Going to be interesting to see how it all turns out.
My, my! Doesn't this look bad? Quite frankly in my entire meteorological career, which spans back to the 1960s, I have not seen too many winters that have produced so many major storms.    
After today's snowstorm, a storm of colossal proportions will come up the Eastern Seaboard wrecking havoc across the entire Northeast later in the week. From the higher elevations of northern New England
	
 to eastern Pennsylvania, there is going to be a heavy, wind-driven snowfall beginning Thursday and lasting into Friday morning. Roads will close through this region, and there will be downed trees and power lines.


The storm's effects will extend into the higher elevations of southwestern Pennsylvania and West Virginia
	
 where there is still a lot of snow on the ground from previous storms. Travel over those ridges will be next to impossible from Thursday afternoon through Friday as gusty winds blow and drift snow that is falling and what is already on the ground.

   Here is the latest forecast for our area. Going to be interesting to see how it all turns out.



The thing that stands out about this storm is the shear power it will have, and how much wind damage it can cause. From Maine to Virginia
	
, winds will gusts to or past 50 mph during the height of the storm. Winds will even peak up to 70 mph in some places.


Eastern New England will get a heavy, wind-driven rain from the storm, and 30- to 40-foot waves will pound against the coastline
	
.


Story by AccuWeather.com Senior Meteorologist John Kocet.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

man, were right int he clear spot there. unless it shifts. in which case we will b screwed as well


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

"in the land of sky blue waters"

name the brand being advertised! reps for the one with the correct answer


----------



## pirate_girl

Hamm's beer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ack! very nice. cant give you reps, must spread around. i owe you!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Loan the reps to me and I will pass them on!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol too late, i already got her. but ill give some anyway as i need to 'spread around'


----------



## muleman RIP

Well the heaviest snow stayed just east of us but the winds have been crazy. I honestly can't say if we got 6" or 3 ft. cause the drifts are so bad. Some spots are blowed bare and other places it is piled as high as the hood on my truck. Will take camera along when I go back out after bit and get some pics. Might need to get the backhoe out before the day is done. My road has one bad spot and my neighbors has an area by his mailbox that is 8ft. out in the road and a solid wall higher than the mailbox. I played with it for half an hour this morning and can't see tearing my truck and tires up. I pushed off a big area for an Amish neighbor whose father is passing away any time now. Old fella has been hanging on for a week longer than hospice thought but the family is starting to roll in and it will be a huge funeral. They are good folks and i might have to dig a grave for them. Won't know till a buggy shows up or I get a call.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks for the reps Rusty! 

Umm.. 5 inches of snow on the way.. blahh!


----------



## muleman RIP

Keep it out there. Don't send anymore our way. This has been a pain to try to stay up with the drifting snow. Run around pushing back 20-30 ft. sections that go from one side of the road to another. Then right around lunch a blast of big heavy wet snow flakes came blasting in sideways and laid down about 3 more inches in a 2 hour time. Quit and cleared out and the sun came out at times to damn near blind you. I am ready for sleep tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what are you doin, mule??? join the party, dammit!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you ready for some racing?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yessir!


----------



## muleman RIP

Fell asleep and did not wake up till only 37 laps left. Mark is staying right up there with the youngsters again this year.


----------



## pirate_girl

I missed the race. 
Too busy cooking and yakking on the phone, giving the dog a bath and trimming her toenails, company showing up..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

didnt miss anything. assface won again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

In some of my songs I have casually mentioned
The fact that I like to drink beer
This little song is more to the point
Roll out the barrel and lend me your ears

(Chorus)
I like beer. It makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer. It helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow (Makes him feel mellow)
Whiskey's too rough, champagne costs too much, vodka puts my mouth in gear
This little refrain should help me explain as a matter of fact I like beer
(He likes beer)

My wife often frowns when we're out on the town
And I'm wearing a suit and a tie
She's sipping vermouth and she thinks I'm uncouth
When I yell as the waiter goes by

(Chorus)

Last night I dreamed that I passed from the scene
And I went to a place so sublime
Aw, the water was clear and tasted like beer
Then they turned it all into wine (awww)

I like beer. It makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer. It helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow (Makes him feel mellow)
Whiskey's too rough, champagne costs too much, and vodka puts my mouth in gear
Aw, this little refrain should help me explain as a matter of fact I love beer
(Yes, he likes beer)


----------



## muleman RIP

What are doing today? Good day to drink beer and watch the snow melt!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

watchign the truck race and having a couple beers. went out to jamies alst night for dinner and some drinks. had a nice plate of bacon wrapped scallops. mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## muleman RIP

Just got back from a trip up to the finger lakes above Watkins Glen. They have a lot more snow up that way than we do. Beautiful day and temps in the mid 40's are taking the snow away slowly. The sap is running good now and a lot of sugar shacks are cooking as well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i know what you mean by sugar shacks, mister. thats a moonshine still, eh?   looks like maybe dinner at applebees tonight, mister mule a roo. friend of mine and his new dolly belle.


----------



## muleman RIP

No, you goofball! A sugar shack is a building where they condense maple sap. The sugar shack is probably still running down on rt. 425 east of Woodbine. they never distilled there but never had a liquor license either.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up and smell the sunshine,Rusty! Got up to 51 yesterday! more of that for the next 2 days and then rain. It is so squishy muddy right now you sink in just trying to walk around. Hope to set rafters for greenhouse tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im pretty sure i am awake...


----------



## Galvatron

That Avatar Rusty is sickening to watch.....Afternoon Guy's.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hiya Galvi.. hope things are good in your world


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i knew youd like it galv


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im watching the willaim chatner roast on DVD, God love betty white!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Remember you have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fuck work what do i care


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

today is shitty. why must thursday kick my ass this week>?>?


----------



## muleman RIP

Today was a great day up here. 62 degrees and sunny. helped the Amish neighbor build walls for his addition and hauled a big load of lumber. We are trying to get all we can done before the rain and snow come back.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wow i really havent been poppin in much lately


----------



## Galvatron

Just remember...

"If you want Humpy Pumpy's it's pop it in the bag time"


Safe Sex.....it may save your life!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Interesting. i may have to hang out here tonight with a few beers. havent done that in a while. you should come in and set a spell with me. spam this thread, and the forum, a bit.


----------



## Galvatron

I will try to find the time my good man....could do with a laugh and a few Beers....been so busy lately.

May have a beer in a min....it's coming up to 3pm and i am done and dusted for the day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

10 am is the next notch on the timepiece here, chief! wont be fore a while till i am chilled with a chilled one


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty will your avatar ever lose weight, you know all that moving should remove some eh.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i just figured it would turn galv on. i will change it tonight hahahahaha!


----------



## Galvatron

Twat....i would visit more often but the Avatar puts me off.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh alright. be back in a minute


----------



## Galvatron

dont rush on my account....just get it right Knobsock


Spoke to soon


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

happy now, m8????


----------



## Galvatron

Lets just say....


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NICE. well you are a butthead


----------



## Galvatron

Spank You


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

How are the kids doing??...aint they going elsewhere soon or what.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

kids are fine. been sittin in my car for a while lol. havent really been out places lately to get cool pics, but they are with me for when i do. nobody ahs stepped up to claim foster for them next yet.


----------



## Galvatron

I will give the Thread a nudge.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey galv. ive finally figured out how your mind works


----------



## Galvatron

You have achieved something my Wife thought was impossible


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

This is Random....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aye, belay that! have another round, mateys!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i just figured it would turn galv on. i will change it tonight hahahahaha!




I thought the other one was bad, now it is worse.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Well hell you boneheads what's up. Been working harder than hell the past few days. Now we are in a flood watch with about 2-3 inches of snow tomorrow night. I know it was a raw cold day but we managed to get a 12X32 addition under roof today. Finished getting the tar paper underlayment down at dark tonight. Calling for 2 inches of rain and high winds tomorrow so we will make a run for more lumber and siding and insulation. We wanted to shingle and set windows but that will wait for monday.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eloo matey! arr be th' waitin winds of change


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake the hell up! you are an hour late already!!


----------



## Galvatron

Need help Guys...my son has his Birthday coming up and i want to get him one of these but cant get a UK link to buy one....$29.99 that i am happy to pay but need someone to do the deed and post it over....i will pay postage to just need a helping hand.....link as per...


http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/interactive/c498/

Love you.


----------



## thcri RIP

I can help, what size?


----------



## thcri RIP

I don't get it, you rub your tummy and it makes music??


----------



## Galvatron

Size large and yea it comes with magnetic pick and plays Guitar......anything Guitar and my boy loves it....just let me know what i owe you for purchase and postage and i will sort it out.


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you going to pay in Euros? might be a good exchange with the dollar tanking.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well folks just to elt you know i am alive and kickingl for some reason i cant get on at work, dunno????

















vodkayummmmmmmmm


----------



## Galvatron

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!!!!!!!!


ffs some one help


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well folks just to elt you know i am alive and kickingl for some reason i cant get on at work, dunno????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vodkayummmmmmmmm


I thought maybe you finally started WORKING at work!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ffs some one help


Sir, are you having trouble with your medications again? The time of day you ingest them is very important ,Sir!


----------



## Galvatron

Why so quiet in here......hello....anyone home......shit did i miss an invasion or something


Answers on a postcard


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Why so quiet in here......hello....anyone home......shit did i miss an invasion or something
> 
> 
> Answers on a postcard



What's up you plonker! Been busy as hell lately with the warm spell we have been having. Got the greenhouse enclosed and doors on. Have half of the pex installed but needed to come in and take a pain pill as my shoulder is throbbing rather nastily right now. Have been hauling milk for the amish for the past week as their regular driver blew his engine. He should have it back by the end of the week. Tomorrow is a big day of tests needed before the heart doc will authorize shoulder surgery. 3-4 hours of a nuclear stress test and an echo-cardiogram. then coumadin test so they know if my blood is right from the last tests. Rusty has been unable to log on at work anymore so he is seldom on. You are like a hermit that only comes around once in a while.


----------



## Galvatron

Well at long last i have a Looney i can chat to.....all the Politics are driving me mad...mostly due to i dont get the health reform issues as there seems to be lots of talk and no figures that will show the cost effects to the every day common man...but best we keep Rusty's thread Virgin free of serious topics...

And talking of Rusty my Love child where is he??


----------



## muleman RIP

He was on a few days ago. Perhaps I need to ring him up and give him shit about being absent!


----------



## muleman RIP

The shithead don't answer his phone so I left him a message and told him the kids need to get out as well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alrright alright im here. been busy lately and like mule said when i log on at work it logs me right back off, ???? but im here with a beer ready to spread cheer!


----------



## muleman RIP

I can hang for a bit but have to do a milk hauling run at 7. The Amish help me so I try to help them out when I can. What did Rusty do during the nice weather spell?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lotta grillin and a lotta drinkin lmao. ok well maybe not so much drinkin as enjoying a cold beer while throwin the ball with Kahlua. yourself?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> I can hang for a bit but have to do a milk hauling run at 7. The Amish help me so I try to help them out when I can. What did Rusty do during the nice weather spell?



waxed his doodle


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> waxed his doodle


 
watch it, sucka


----------



## muleman RIP

I have been working on the greenhouse and some other outside things. Hope to have the heat on in a few days and get some plants started for the garden and flower beds. Most of the frost is out of the ground now so Wednesday I will dig the trench to the wood boiler to bury the hot water lines and electric for the greenhouse. Have half of the pex pipe installed but needed more wire ties to finish it. I am putting 600 ft. of 1/2 in. tube in the gravel floor over slab shield insulation. Have the louvers in the one end and am looking for an exhaust fan for the other end.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice. id love to have me a grenhouse eventually. work will start on my garage, soon. shall be a bar by summer


----------



## muleman RIP

These were from last week. Got to take more before I put the gravel in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice my friend! i will update with pics as my project progreses as well


----------



## muleman RIP

So where are the pics of the kids and supper at?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ate hahahahaha. the kids have been riding in me trusty rusty FORD!



DAMMIT i love my car


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## Lithium

My thought of the day.... where tf is rusty.... OH thats right... the bar...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hoe are you my lovel lady/???


----------



## Lithium

HOE? WTF...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw shit you know i cant type  lmao


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> aw shit you know i cant think about anything but beer!  lmao


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks, m8, appriciate it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello folks. galv get in here and lets keep this going!


----------



## FuzzyB

Where is everyonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne?????????????????????????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well folks, ive decided to stop drinking. poured my last couple beers and the rest of my vodka down the sink last night. gonna be a rough couple days


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well folks, ive decided to stop drinking. poured my last couple beers and the rest of my vodka down the sink last night. gonna be a rough couple days


Good for you!
Yes, it IS going to be rough for a while.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hang in there Rusty! I drank for over 30 years and gave it up14 + years ago. It is tough but very rewarding over time. I am certain I would have been dead or locked up for life if I did not quit. Don't pick up the first one and it gets easier as the days go by.


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Hang in there Rusty! I drank for over 30 years and gave it up14 + years ago. It is tough but very rewarding over time. I am certain I would have been dead or locked up for life if I did not quit. Don't pick up the first one and it gets easier as the days go by.


 

 I would agree if it wasn,t April 1st . If its true I wish you the best of luck Rusty .


----------



## CityGirl

Cowboy said:


> I would agree if it wasn,t April 1st .


 
My first thought, too.   Sorry, Rusty.  You have a lot of support with this group.  Take advantage of it.  One minute...second... at a time.... It will soon be a distant memory.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well folks i must thank you for the support but this was all an april fools prank for galv. and he didnt even show up, the punkass


----------



## tsaw

HAHAHA!! I knew it was a joke. Rusty will not be quitting beer any sooner than I will. It's too much fun.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao how is ya, sawyer??? 




PBR BITCHES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Pabst Blue Ribbon? lol


----------



## CityGirl

Rusty's self portrait, for today.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

indeed, PG. and thats funny, citygirl,


----------



## CityGirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> indeed, PG. and thats funny, citygirl,


 
I'm looking for a BIG boot!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

keep lookin, citygirl!!! LMAO no boot has conquered me so far 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVm8jPBhmMU&feature=related"]YouTube- Foo Fighters - Times like these (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ Good tune!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh yeah. gotta love the foo


----------



## CityGirl

Found it!!!!!! and there are all these little Rusty's and Rustina's running all in and around it and some woman says she knows where your pants are.


----------



## CityGirl

It's awfully quiet around here.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i owe you reps for that, thats funny shit right there


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing like a big set o lady lips to bring things back to order.. LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## thcri RIP

CityGirl said:


>





pirate_girl said:


> Nothing like a big set o lady lips to bring things back to order.. LOL




Me thinks I died and went to heaven.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Me thinks I died and went to heaven.


See here, I can jack threads too...


----------



## tsaw

Hey Rusty dude. Sawyer is doing great. Got a date lined up for Friday night. She wants to go for a coffee. LOL! I'll get her to the bar for a coffee drink.


----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> See here, I can jack threads too...
> 
> View attachment 43762


 
Wait, Wait, Wait.  Is this like rocks, paper, scissors?  Lips, boobs.....


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao nice sawyer. hope you dont mind me calling you sawyer, because im goin to anyway 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7_vH3H8LPI"]YouTube- New Fang[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> See here, I can jack threads too...
> 
> View attachment 43762



I did go to heaven didn't I??  I am here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

CityGirl said:


> Wait, Wait, Wait. Is this like rocks, paper, scissors? Lips, boobs.....


 

......................


----------



## pirate_girl

Dogs.. that's enough! LOL!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> See here, I can jack threads too...
> 
> View attachment 43762


With a lot more class than Rusty! Rusty is an asshole!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wtf  wat the hell i ever did to you, mulerooni?


----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> Dogs.. that's enough! LOL!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hoyl shit this is funny, and ive been sayin the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmqGCFMkXQ0&feature=channel"]YouTube- Lady GaGa - Bad Romance / Has Gonads PARODY[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


>



I shall henceforth use mammaries in order to restore order, I am counting on your lips as well..


----------



## muleman RIP

I thought you were serious about quitting Dufus! Should have looked at the calendar and known better!!


----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> I shall henceforth use mammaries in order to restore order, I am counting on your lips as well..


 
Women rule.  Men drool.


----------



## pirate_girl

Amen Sistahh!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> I thought you were serious about quitting Dufus! Should have looked at the calendar and known better!!


----------



## thcri RIP

CityGirl said:


> Women rule.  Men drool.





pirate_girl said:


> Amen Sistahh!




In my family I always get the last two words in.  That is living with three girls.  Yeah I do the last two words all the time.








































.Yes Dear


----------



## pirate_girl

That just means you're a thoughtful hubby Steve..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I shall henceforth use mammaries in order to restore order, I am counting on your lips as well..


Your mammaries and my lips! done deal!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

The whip is optional. I like feathers myself!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Your mammaries and my lips! done deal!!!


Chiaaaeeeeeeet Mang!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

friday


----------



## Lithium

OMG what did I walk into.....


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lithium said:


> OMG what did I walk into.....



I think you walked into a contest. You have to show a pic of your lips to compete with CG, or a pic of boobs to compete with PG.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

(Rusty's gonna kill me)


----------



## Lithium

HAHA Try harder- permission from Rusty first.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lithium said:


> HAHA Try harder- permission from Rusty first.



Rusty hasn't said no yet, we still have a shot.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

MY boobs, punk!  but hey, i AM willing to whip mine out for a quick photo shoot............



uh oh, i only got one PBR left, SHIT!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> MY boobs, punk!  but hey, i AM willing to whip mine out for a quick photo shoot............
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh, i only got one PBR left, SHIT!!!



Put those things back into hiding. No one wanted to see your boobs again. We have, they suck.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh i have lovely lady lumps my humps, my humps.............


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Man boobs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bah. i just might post em anyway now


----------



## muleman RIP

Come on Rusty! Show us you have something better than that Furd taurus for us to see. not yours we want to see hers. sweaters are not needed!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh watch it punk  


ive been watchin b&w cartoons on youtube for a while now and its making me feel so nostalgic. i used to watch these when i was a kid, reruns, of course, but i wish i had a WORKING classic tv


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnaSRhMB_qo&feature=related"]YouTube- Blues Brothers - Soul Man[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty You can find all kinds of classic shows & cartoons on this link I watch the old series all the time on my puter since I can very seldom get reception on out tv,s . 

  Might check them out just look under the different catagorys . 

http://www.hulu.com/tv


----------



## tsaw

Rusty dude?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sweet thanks cowboy.

sawyer dude?


----------



## tsaw

I hope you are ok - as in getting a little.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh?


----------



## muleman RIP

He is getting a little from Mary Palm!


----------



## kevingoorijan

muleman said:


> He is getting a little from Mary Palm!


Mary Palm?  Who is Mary Palm?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Where the hell is Rusty at ? The pharmacy cut him off from KY last week!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oph yer a funnky fcker right there


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

whats with the dent??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah the dent, let me get you a picture from before i kicked it, hole on


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nvm thats all i got, i think the other ones got deleted. the dent is from my  short fuse


----------



## muleman RIP

Go back to driving school and learn to get it between the lines!


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> whats with the dent??


It is a Furd! You have to kick start them sometimes!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> It is a Furd! You have to kick start them sometimes!


 
he has a point there


----------



## muleman RIP

He shot those while watching the cheerleaders practice!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Who in the hell ordered more snow? It has dropped to 30 F and is snowing like mad all of a sudden. Got to go load the boiler soon if it lets up a little.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

been rockin the icebox ourselves last night, m8. snow? nbot here. but i wouldnt mind it! i love the cold weather


----------



## muleman RIP

Well we have a shitload of plants in the greenhouse and it is getting crowded already. Hope we can soon get some in the ground. I tilled the garden once and will do it again after I spread lime on it. Had to put the a/c on twice this week as it got up to 88 F. Down to 24 tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah its been quite odd, man. comin down for lunch again sometime?


----------



## muleman RIP

Not for a while. Got too much to get done before surgery on shoulder. Need to get the barn ready for cows next week and check out the fence etc. will be one armed for a month and 3 months till it is right.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cows huh?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

Why don't you bring the little lady for a ride to the hills some weekend? Straight shot up Rte. 15 to the border and west 18 miles.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

15, eh? hmm easy enough


----------



## muleman RIP

Almost all interstate now. Not like it was when I moved up here. 3.5 hrs. if you don't get stuck in traffic in Harrisburg.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im up there from time to time. pickin up parts from our other dealerships. sometimes it really SUCKS lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up call for Rusty! Going to be a nice day for a while then get sloppy this afternoon. Cold then warm up again. Got the auto heat and cool almost dialed in on the greenhouse.


----------



## muleman RIP

Where oh where is Rusty hiding? must have had a few too many watching the race last night!


----------



## CityGirl

Hey Rusty!  Saw this and thought of you.


----------



## Galvatron

Galvi calling rusty...come in Rusty


----------



## muleman RIP

He is pissing away time looking for parts for his Furd again.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty must be overworked or he has not paid his ISP bill! Might have to ring him up and roust him.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi everybody im still here. early night, who wants to PAR-TAY?


----------



## thcri RIP

I would love to but am beat.  I will be hitting the sheets here soon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sheet spankin, eh? HEHEHEHEEHEHE


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I am here! WAKE UP Rusty! Was about to send a search party to find you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah im here. busy at work ltely and alotta runnin at home.


----------



## muleman RIP

How about I ring you up tomorrow morning EARLY so you can get it in gear! Maybe come up and shovel some snow for me?


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Rusty I need help! Snowing like hell at the moment. Got to break out the boots to go the woodstove and check the greenhouse! Going to the pancake breakfast at the fire hall this morning.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha snow. its just windy n chilly here


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it has warmed up to a balmy37F right now. Just built the first tunnel cold frame for the garden. Waiting for the race to come on later.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll send some warmer weather that way next week! lol
It's been chilly here too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

waitin for the race m'self here. havent watched one ina  few weeks lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoy the race guys, and have a great day.
Heading to work myself in about 5 minutes.
Hugs!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> haha snow. its just windy n chilly here



Put on some clothes and stop Farting


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Put on some clothes and stop Farting


 
ahhhh well hello my friend and how are you this fine afternoon???


 






if you please...


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JJXy2pKy7A"]YouTube- Slaughter - Up All Night[/ame]

Up all night - sleep all day!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my man! oh yea


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up call for Rusty! I let you sleep in but it is time for work! Get your tired butt moving. Folks need parts!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello you fool


----------



## FuzzyB

Hey Guys What have I missed?

Been on hols and then back and really busy lol!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

welcome back. not much, i think. not sure as i have been a bit sparse lately myself. how is ya?


----------



## muleman RIP

Well if you would get your tied ass out of bed you could have rode along to Ohio today. 680 miles round trip. God I hate city traffic!! Was glad to get back on bumpy old rte.86 and come home. Took my Amish friends out for a funeral.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

havent been to ohio in years


----------



## loboloco

The only thing I miss in Ohio is PG.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well its bediebye time for me. long day, probly a beer or two more than i should have. oh well. gnite folks i will see yas tomorrow


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> The only thing I miss in Ohio is PG.


----------



## FuzzyB

Rusty Shackleford said:


> welcome back. not much, i think. not sure as i have been a bit sparse lately myself. how is ya?




Not bad thanks! Hating being back at work though! I wish i could have a permanent holiday lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I can help you with that


----------



## FuzzyB

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I can help you with that




 Thanks Rusty!


----------



## muleman RIP

What the hell! Thought you fell off the planet. Why don't I get a holiday? Wait, I am on permanent holiday and work for the wife now!


----------



## FuzzyB

muleman said:


> What the hell! Thought you fell off the planet. Why don't I get a holiday? Wait, I am on permanent holiday and work for the wife now!




 haha! Good one and why not lol!

I needed the holiday trust me - work was so busy before I left and now I have been back less than a week and already need another holiday lol!


----------



## muleman RIP

I am in overdrive myself trying to get things done before shoulder surgery in early May. Cows coming this weekend so have been spraying the fence line as I won't be running a weedeater for a while. Won't be doing much except one handed stuff for over a month. Rusty has offered to help me out if needed!!


----------



## FuzzyB

muleman said:


> I am in overdrive myself trying to get things done before shoulder surgery in early May. Cows coming this weekend so have been spraying the fence line as I won't be running a weedeater for a while. Won't be doing much except one handed stuff for over a month. Rusty has offered to help me out if needed!!




Hehe good luck with that  lol

The surgery too - hope it goes well for you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mule ya know i would if we were closer

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqcNNX3JjRI&feature=related"]YouTube- "Breath"  -- Breaking Benjamin[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mule ya know i would if we were closer


Heck I thought we were close!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell, mule, we aint that close. only had one lunch together.......


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up Rusty! Time for the work to begin. Maybe we need to follow Galvi and Fuzzy and go on holiday?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds like a plan


----------



## muleman RIP

Mine starts May 8th. Pain pills and lay around for a while!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds good to me. hell sounds almost like work to me


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I am mainly doing it so I can carry a rifle without hurting so bad at the end of the day. Last year was a painful experience and I could not stand the pain for more than 2 hours at a time. Not looking forward to surgery and rehab therapy but it has to be better than hurting all the time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

true. well whatevers best for you, man. thats what matters


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndX-Xa-ya0s&feature=related"]YouTube- eyesore lyrics[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Peas and onions in the ground today. Finished wife a deck off the front of the greenhouse and covered 3 sections of garden with landscape cloth. We are going to plant radishes and broccoli tomorrow before the rain comes. Cows should be here tomorrow as well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds good, mulerooni!

need some tunes tonight

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nTCM56w5lo"]YouTube- Chevelle - Letter From A Thief "Sci-Fi Crimes" + Lyrics[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrqF2KhZfa0"]YouTube- Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1xbpCFsYPk&feature=related"]YouTube- Mudvayne Scarlet Letters[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Did someone slip something in your beer?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dunno......... hope so


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

first time ive heard this song, and i like it

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwlrf1sy-bg&feature=related"]YouTube- Mudvayne A Cinderella Story[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pOPrc6PFew"]YouTube- Mudvayne - Scream With Me (BRAND NEW)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell yeah!!!!!!!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfRM73DcRNU"]YouTube- You Wouldn't Know - Hellyeah[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and now for something completely different

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H59Py7KApU&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Je m'appelle Funny Bear - Full French Version[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

zveedesh!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icv3eUKcjqw&feature=channel"]YouTube- Jag Är En Gummibjörn - Full Swedish Version[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and now for something completely different
> 
> YouTube- Je m'appelle Funny Bear - Full French Version



What the?? Someone DID slip something into your beer!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

paging galvy, hello galvy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright sawyer. yyu asked for it!!!!


we'll start with a classic


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK6jgzV32bg"]YouTube- David Essex - Rock On[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo9t5XK0FhA"]YouTube- Billy Joel - You May Be Right[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and lets get into it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trinU3VD1Zo&a=tyHFyWRrk1I&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube- Chevelle - The Red[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onqa6aRHDC4"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpyRI1j9t6c&feature=channel"]YouTube- Chevelle - Send The Pain Below[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d3RYW0YoEk"]YouTube- Flyleaf - Fully Alive[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Nice one.

how about Alice Cooper.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUgbIv3IxrM"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - I'm Eighteen[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alice cooper kicks ass
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeqdXATmWTY"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Bed Of Nails[/ame]


and so does............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTd1SSYYyss"]YouTube- Motorhead doing "Ace Of Spades" on The Young Ones[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLeIyy2ipps&feature=channel"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kwpbvruBhI"]YouTube- 45 - Shinedown[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok alot of cover songs suck, but this one? oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTDhfvxbRQA"]YouTube- Marilyn Manson Another Brick On The Wall[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok. im convinced that you can not make this song sound bad. go on, PROVE ME WRONG 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3Ki2DJfhns&feature=related"]YouTube- korn-another brick in the wall[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Damn dude you.. Great stuff. Like it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

another addition into the anthology of bricks 

still sounds frickin (oh wait. we can say it now!) FUCKIN AWESOME!!! 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlNxBWB4hCs"]YouTube- Acid Drinkers - Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd cover)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright. i found a cover of brick in the wall that actually DID suck. so i feel i must post some mellow floyd to get me back on track


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ"]YouTube- Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Just found this Rusty..
Never heard it.
Like?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10"]YouTube- Three Days Grace - Break[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

3DG kicks, man!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so? well? you gonna be here next friday, right? you better be!  its gonna be a good one. you n me wil take care of the musical entertainment for the night


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL2ZwXj1tXM"]YouTube- Three Days Grace - Never Too Late[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Not if I can stay awake.....zzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

be back follorwers!!! gotta grill up som dogs for dinner


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> so? well? you gonna be here next friday, right? you better be!  its gonna be a good one. you n me wil take care of the musical entertainment for the night



Ah.. that's right@!@! the end of the month party@@@


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes thats right. son you best be there or i will come looking for you. just wait till you see a staggering drunk Rusty at your door


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yes thats right. son you best be there or i will come looking for you. just wait till you see a staggering drunk Rusty at your door


It is not a pretty picture!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

back to the music
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MZmPoPvJYE&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> It is not a pretty picture!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMJwseA05mo"]YouTube- Prince of Persia 4 music video - Satellite[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-zdDZ8FNTk"]YouTube- Saliva - Click Click Boom(Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE5nMK-_aJ0&NR=1"]YouTube- saliva - ladies and gentlemen lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEYkFqIiYyI&feature=related"]YouTube- Bullet for my valentine - Your Betrayal [Lyrics /on screen\][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok all you fools its a nice lazy sunday. lets spam this thread to at least 3500 posts


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok guess i gotta do it myself!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU1uwBNSCF0"]YouTube- Jimi Hendrix All Along The Watchtower Live[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4"]YouTube- Uriah Heep - Wizard[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

crank it up, folks!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiK5st6CDYQ"]YouTube- Uriah Heep - Magician's Birthday[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqJ_V7ay3E8"]YouTube- the Outlaws - Green Grass High Tides (1977) - part I[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3JAglkUrms&feature=related"]YouTube- the Outlaws - Green Grass High Tides (1977) - part II[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Hell I need a little time to hear some good songs from the past. Better than that shit you been posting the last couple days!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wwellll mister gimme a second illg et ya somethin you will really like


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eIwfym0TbY"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin -- Dazed and Confused[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

I will listen to them in the morning with my coffee. Can't stand waiting on u-tube while all the kiddies are on line. Got some mean looking storms coming our way. Weather alert has been chirping and Tv is running banners.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgHSk91RhL8"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin No Quarter 1973[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah well ive been waiting for something to happena ll day and we havent got anything but fog and some light wind. i love the storms, i wanna get some good pics for the weather forum im on


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey mule, remember this??? brewed from the muddy waters of the upper crudney river, served by people of discrepency everywhere


----------



## Galvatron

Returning the favor....i thought your thread needed a boost in excitement and action


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh and IM the saucy git, eh???


----------



## Galvatron

Take them Blue pills at a pace.....you and Bill could overdose and wear ya arms out hahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you wanker  but that WAS funny


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z6oS1S_0zk"][/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

I did hear you had a date with a blow up doll last night but let her down


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDvddyaeTQ0"]YouTube- The Flaming Lips live! (VH1 Rock Honors The Who)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice  she was out of air


----------



## Galvatron

i once stood up a blow up doll but she fell over hahahahahahahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Take them Blue pills at a pace.....you and Bill could overdose and wear ya arms out hahahahaha


The doc says I can't take them. I don't always need them anyway. 30 days with the arm in a sling is gonna be a BITCH!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> The doc says I can't take them. I don't always need them anyway. 30 days with the arm in a sling is gonna be a BITCH!!!



Thats when ya m8 Rusty should lend a hand hahahahahaha

Test of friendship

anyone that reads that comment and dont rep point me is a slacker.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fine punk


----------



## muleman RIP

He already offered! must find that thread and remind him.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mule ya know i would if we were closer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

diddleydoodley


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

I have a Blister on my doodle....will honey help??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fark me i dunno  

i cannot correctly answer your inquiry as i am out of beer at the moment. ask me again on payday


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fark me i dunno
> 
> i cannot correctly answer your inquiry as i am out of beer at the moment. ask me again on payday



hahahahahaha can you atleast call Honey and ask hahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

he says yes...


----------



## Galvatron

Thats so wrong


Honey i'm Home


----------



## muleman RIP

But does he bring his own lubricant?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> But does he bring his own lubricant?



Thats so wrong......MoMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM....!!!!!"""""PERVERT!!!!""""""


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

he'll give ya a good sting m8


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty is slacking if he ran out of beer! A good drinker NEVER runs out. Preparation is the key. And hiding your stash so "friends" don't drink you dry.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i had a stash in the closet, m8. last paycheck wasnt so friendly so it was beer or bills. well bills come first lol. i had closet beer for the last week and now its gone  but i will prepare better in the future haha.


----------



## muleman RIP

Closet beer and you came out with it? D-town is going to shit now!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

4 more days till drink....er..payday!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

we dont call it thirsty thursday for nothin


----------



## muleman RIP

Drink lots of Rutters iced tea! You won't catch a buzz but you will still piss a lot!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bxWYskGGD4&feature=related"]YouTube- TEQUILA ... the song [/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXduQAx43PQ"]YouTube- Crank Dat Spongebob[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi must have hit the hay for the night. Might join him soon after loading the boiler for the night. Temp is dropping fast and it is still raining. One more night and then a nice warm up for the rest of the week.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tra-la-la


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39qdhbkTko4"]YouTube- Harry Enfield - Women, Don't Drive[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn im gonna have to wait till ig et home to watch that, as there is no sounds here at work. but i can already see myself crackin up at it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok i AM cracking up


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ramalamadingdong who stole my pink thong? [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2bohKixLt8&NR=1"][/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Funny flic! Wonder how old it really is?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this dudes red suit is freakin awesome

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc6vs-l5dkc"]YouTube- Panic! At The Disco - I Write Sins Not Tragedies [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up call for Rusty! What the hell is this snow all about? Damn spring weather is really getting out of hand. I want to plant things in the garden and it is 27 degrees outside. By tomorrow should be 72 or warmer! Had to turn the heat back on in the house this morning.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah we're still kickin on the heat form time to time for a bit. some nights get wicked cold. was freezing this morning, too


----------



## muleman RIP

We have warmed all the way to 37 F now and the snow has melted. I need to spray the rest of the fenceline and it has been blowing hard for days. Grass needs mowed again but it is too wet and the dandelions are going crazy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

still a bit windy here, but its actually pretty nice. gonna get hot soon though, mid 80s for a couple days


----------



## muleman RIP

41 now but windchill of 26. Hope it dries off so i can mow later.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my grass is dry. could go ahead and mow it for me


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to go wire up a kubota motor for my Amish neighbor. See you later.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

later on


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok Rusty is a bit pissy tonight, so he needs some crude humour to cheer him up.. 

to start:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGfx7hFBhhs"]YouTube- Stephen lynch - Lullaby ( The divorce song )[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Jonesing for a beer m8? LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no m8, a cig 

but crude, dirty, completely wrong humour always makes me smile! 

like this, see?


----------



## FuzzyB

Morning Guys  feel like crap today and can't concentrate at work so thought I would pop in here hehe!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey m8 glad to see you again. Rusty has the morning fog to overcome yet. Galvi says you are a part time WANKER!


----------



## FuzzyB

muleman said:


> Hey m8 glad to see you again. Rusty has the morning fog to overcome yet. Galvi says you are a part time WANKER!






Yeah sorry about that things have been really busy - had 4 birthday partries last week and now work is mad crazy! But I am too tired to care hehe! I might just crawl under my desk and sleep


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

4 parties, damn. well hey there is a party here on friday! and you dont need to buy a gift


----------



## muleman RIP

FuzzyB said:


> Yeah sorry about that things have been really busy - had 4 birthday partries last week and now work is mad crazy! But I am too tired to care hehe! I might just crawl under my desk and sleep


Rusty can give you pointers on resting at work.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey, if you dont do toomuch, thjey wont expect alot out of you  PBR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FuzzyB

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey, if you dont do toomuch, thjey wont expect alot out of you  PBR!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hehe good point!


----------



## muleman RIP

So did everyone rest up at work this week?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well, yeah! you dont think im actually WORKING there, do you?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lalalalal


----------



## muleman RIP

What are you doing Rusty dude?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

workin, Mule dude! its warm, sticky, and rainy. soo much damn fun..

trying something new on my sig, to be updated daily!


----------



## muleman RIP

Took the day off for the most part. Went to hospital to get checked in early for surgery and training for my own INR meter so I won't have to drive there every time to test my blood. Stopping my meds has brought back the terrible aching again so I took some pain pills and laid around this afternoon. The wind is trying my patience as I only got one garden frame covered in plastic and gave up for now. Most of the rain missed us again so I will have to start watering for things to sprout right. Long range forecast is for SNOW again this weekend. Got a ton of stuff to move out of the greenhouse and weather is not working out.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you got some messed up weather up there, mister mule.


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah right now it is like a yo yo. Hit 72 around noon then got a 15 min. thunderstorm and dropped it to 60 right now. We moved a bunch of things into the one hoop we got covered and she repotted a whole lot of seedlings for veggies and flowers.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that sounds good. get dem foods growin, m8


----------



## Galvatron

Galvy throws in a stink bomb and exits real fast


SUCKERS!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh hell, m8. that aint nothin. wait till ive had a burrito or two, ill hop on into your room and melt the paint off the walls


----------



## Galvatron

Theres a good boy.....keep it coming


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i dont know why you have a pic of a dog droppin a duece, m8, but i dont wanna know either


----------



## Galvatron

Just making ya thread smell like you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice, ya weener


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nice, ya weener



Can't spell weener without a wee....weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


clear that up


----------



## muleman RIP

We have some "other" dog pics if you would rather see them!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NAH dont need none of them 

(the comments of Rusty will be kept to himself to avoid a dogfight)


----------



## muleman RIP

Bitch that you are!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ASS


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LALALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzImpR_HF7U"]YouTube- Ricky Skaggs - Country Boy - Live On The BBC's Wogan Show 1986[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Girrrrrrrl he love his Reese's... Mmm mmm mmm.. 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNP7KpDI1_0"]YouTube- I Love Reese's![/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aloha friends and other friends.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Girrrrrrrl he love his Reese's... Mmm mmm mmm..




When we were kids mom use to make this really thick chocolate frosting for her chocolate cakes.  You could pick it right off and it stayed whole.  We then would put peanut butter on it before eating.  We usually ate the cake first and left the hard frosting for last.  If you wasn't careful it would disappear.  Never trust your bothers and sisters.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

paging tsaw, come in, tsaw


----------



## muleman RIP

He is on a beer run!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice. and how is mister muler feelin??


----------



## muleman RIP

Hurt like hell! Can't sleep and my legs are swelled up with an extra 10 lbs. of fluid. If It is still a problem come wednesday I will end up in the hospital for a day or 2 of IV lasix. Can't get my special socks on yet to try to help get rid of the fluid. Tripled my usual dose of fluid med and it is not helping much. I only dropped 4 pounds since Saturday.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm... well just wait and see i guess. thats how i always play it...


... i aint dead yet.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok shower time. i may be back. feel free to wait


----------



## muleman RIP

If you ever had a bad attack of CHF you would know how serious it is. When I start getting numb in the toes and legs it is time for more drastic action!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok shower time. i may be back. feel free to wait


 Wait for me! You can wash my back!!!!! I have a hell of a time washing and drying without moving that arm. 30 days will seem like a life sentence with this sling on.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I am ticked off because my sister decided to wait until the last minute and call me this morning to tell me she couldn't take me to my appointment to have this stent removed.
So I had to schedule it AGAIN for the 25th, and I already had 3 days off from work anticipating possible complications or something.
I've been feeling frustrated all day and moping.
Thank goodness they could put me back on the schedule at work.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Wait for me! You can wash my back!!!!! I have a hell of a time washing and drying without moving that arm. 30 days will seem like a life sentence with this sling on.


 
well, uh, ok. but i feel i must warn you: i pee in the shower


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i sorry to hear that, PG


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok shower time. i may be back. feel free to wait





muleman said:


> Wait for me! You can wash my back!!!!! I have a hell of a time washing and drying without moving that arm. 30 days will seem like a life sentence with this sling on.





Rusty Shackleford said:


> well, uh, ok. but i feel i must warn you: i pee in the shower




You two are one scary couple.    Seriously Mule I would take the pain before getting in the shower with someone that wears Dr Pepper shorts.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ffs  they are pants, dammit! PANTS!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ffs  they are pants, dammit! PANTS!!!




Don't go making me look for that pic now Rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh fine, ill cut my losses.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok im gone,. nite folks


----------



## muleman RIP

Great! I get a whole 45 min. of sleep and you konk out for the night!


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Don't go making me look for that pic now Rusty


 
Pretty please?


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't have the one with the shorts handy. Will this do???


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> Don't have the one with the shorts handy. Will this do???


 
er... yes, well, um... you do know that every time I see Rusty's name here now, that that picture will be indelibly imprinted in my mind?  ://


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Shit that aint me, thats the reason mule quit drinkin


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Shit that aint me, thats the reason mule quit drinkin


 
Of course it isn't _'really_' you Rusty... we all know that. *smirks*  Why don't you recline in this nice comfy chair, relax, and tell us all about your childhood. How did you get on with your Mother, umm?

*signals cautiously to the men in white coats*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

those white coats cant contain me. now those redcoats, gotta watch out for them


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> those white coats cant contain me. now those redcoats, gotta watch out for them


 
Can't contain you?  I see... I take it you've already er... enjoyed a spell at the funny farm with the rubber wallpaper then?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah, couple times. i know all the escape routes


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Yeah, couple times. i know all the escape routes


 
I seriously hope you are funning Rusty, because I was, and I hope I have not inadvertently caused offense...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol no. my mindset is common knowledge around here. i should be in an institution, but they just cant catch me


----------



## muleman RIP

Did you ever break your own wrist to escape the straps? The guys in the green coats kept chasing after me clean out through the parking lots. The third time they shot me up with better drugs after it took seven of them to bring me back. They blamed it on the halodal they were using on me. I was young and awful strong back then!


----------



## Lia

Oh, I was soooo tempted to reply to you in similar vein lol, but, no... cain't do that to my hero!


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia said:


> Oh, I was soooo tempted to reply to you in similar vein lol, but, no... cain't do that to my hero!


 That is a true story from 1991 dear. I broke my head in a motorcycle crash and did not take kindly to being restrained. They screwed my head back together and wired my eye sockets and jaw together. Was an "interesting" time in my life for sure.


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> That is a true story from 1991 dear. I broke my head in a motorcycle crash and did not take kindly to being restrained. They screwed my head back together and wired my eye sockets and jaw together. Was an "interesting" time in my life for sure.


 
You know what?  I think I'll just prudently quit whilst I'm still ahead in the game. lol. Between the two of you I never know when you're joking or serious, and I too often speak with my foot seemingly in my mouth.


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia said:


> You know what?  I think I'll just prudently quit whilst I'm still ahead in the game. lol. Between the two of you I never know when you're joking or serious, and I too often speak with my foot seemingly in my mouth.


 I have "documents" to prove it! LOL And pictures!!!


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> I have "documents" to prove it! LOL And pictures!!!


 
Then I unreservedly apologise, and hope that there were no lasting effects from such a frightful accident.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Oh, I was soooo tempted to reply to you in similar vein lol, but, no... cain't do that to my hero!





I thought I was your hero     Bet you thought no one was going to catch you on that one   



Lia said:


> You know what?  I think I'll just prudently quit whilst I'm still ahead in the game.



  good one


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> I thought I was your hero  Bet you thought no one was going to catch you on that one


 

er... why murph, you are my dear Chevalier.  My trusted Knight in shining armour.   












*phew*fans herself*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well psshhhh! fine. guess im just my own hereo...


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well psshhhh! fine. guess im just my own hereo...


 
Awww Rusty... don't you know that you're everyones hero here? You're our laughter hero, why'd you think we all congregate so often in your er... bar here? We all need our 'Rusty fix' each day.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> er... why murph, you are my dear Chevalier.  My trusted Knight in shining armour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *phew*fans herself*



I was wondering how you were going to get out of that one.    Got to say you did Well.   








After hearing that I am not going to wash my ears for a whole year.  Well maybe just for today.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lia said:


> Awww Rusty... don't you know that you're everyones hero here? You're our laughter hero, why'd you think we all congregate so often in your er... bar here? We all need our 'Rusty fix' each day.


 
AWW sweet lady 

check out THIS hero. check out the blonde chick who sings in the video. she also does the drums! man, can she belt or WHAT?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avUTaohfc3U"]YouTube- Skillet- "Hero" Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> I was wondering how you were going to get out of that one.  Got to say you did Well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After hearing that I am not going to wash my ears for a whole year. Well maybe just for today.


 
We Librans are natural born Diplomats!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what ya think of that vid, Lia?


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> We Librans are natural born Diplomats!




Hey I am close to Libran.  September 19th.


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what ya think of that vid, Lia?


 
I'll listen as soon as I can Rusty, Mr, Bean has just resigned and left Downing Street... 'Call me Dave' is apparently waiting in the wings to step into his shoes...


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Rusty how are your parts today? Let's all give Galvi hell for a while! He is wound up over the politics thing over there.


----------



## Lia

Nah!  he'll be as happy as a pig in pooh, Bean is already at Buck House tendering his resignation, it's only a matter of time now before Dave is crowned. lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

You call that politics?


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> You call that politics?


Well it is a nice change from Pelosi and Obamam.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah. get tired of hearin bout yobamamama.


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> AWW sweet lady
> 
> check out THIS hero. check out the blonde chick who sings in the video. she also does the drums! man, can she belt or WHAT?
> 
> YouTube- Skillet- "Hero" Official Music Video


 
There you go, you see? Not only does your place serve up good convo, good laughs, and camaraderie, but great music also! 

Now, pass me that bottle of Brandy, and a straw!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lia said:


> There you go, you see? Not only does your place serve up good convo, good laughs, and camaderie, but great music also!
> 
> Now, pass me that bottle of Brandy, and a straw!


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


>


 
Gosh!  lol. Even the straw.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thought youd like that! btw i just finished a bottle of that off recently... mmmmmm


----------



## muleman RIP

Well m8's pour one for Galvi! His man has just took over at #10 to try to form up a new government. Hope he can set an example for the fools in Washington to follow. If he can make positive changes to the state dole system over there we might have a chance here. Buy stock in British booze companies for a while!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

glad to hear it! a beer for the whole UK!........







put it on mule's tab


----------



## muleman RIP

You will have to get in line behind the docs and pharmacies!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol im sure.


----------



## muleman RIP

Heck even shine is getting expensive these days! might as well just stay sober so I can afford the meds!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i make my own..









(just kidding, feds)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HI folks. and how is everyone today


----------



## Galvatron

Afternoon spanker....i could not find any spam


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice can, m8


----------



## Galvatron

By the way.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

they need to re-evaluate your meds, mister


----------



## Galvatron

I'm going color blind.... so taking all these pills makes every day a new adventure


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Was that a pain pill or a diuretic?? Oh well, if I take enough of both I won't mind if I piss my pants!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Blow it out your asses, FOOLS!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wtf???


----------



## muleman RIP

Where in the hell is spring at? Talked to the girl in NC today and she is hollering cause it was 91 F. We barely broke 50 today. Should be planting corn and other stuff by now and they are calling for flurries over the weekend!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well tis been all over the damn place here


----------



## muleman RIP

What is Rusty doing at work today? Got to go get my stitches out and have things checked. Trying to hook up and get some more slab wood for next winter before the Amish shut down their mills. Have to get my neighbor to drive the dump truck for me as my arm can't take the shifting and steering needed. Would like to have at least 6 more loads piled up and drying. Still can't quite trust the weather to move plants out of the green house yet. By the end of the month frost danger should be gone. Might try planting one early row of corn this week.Peas had very poor germination so far. First onions are looking great. Just need steady warmth to get things moving along.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rusty is trying to figure out whats goin on with wigginton. there is speculation that the o's are trading him. he got pulled out towards the end of saturdays game for no fuckin reason, AFTER he was slammin homers throughout the game. makes no damn sense to trade him, as he is one of our best players. that will be one dumbass move, and i may have to go fullforce into cheerin on the cubbies for the rest of the season. let us know how it goes at the docs!


----------



## muleman RIP

He must have really pissed off somebody up the ladder. He is a hitting machine of late. Maybe it is just a case of attitude adjustment?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I dunno maybe. didnt see anything on the website. i didnt see what happened though, i wasnt watching the game that day


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty i got you some smokes to help you quit smoking


----------



## muleman RIP

He will go through them fast!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the both of you can kiss my ass


----------



## muleman RIP

About time for one of you plonkers to get back in this thread. Rusty has been lost in baseball but what has Galvi been doing?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

havent seen much of him lately. hope things are good over on his end


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rusty actually has a thought today: im going down a slippery slope! i want football so bad its almost the only thing i think of anymore... come on, august!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

You should seek professional help. This is not normal behavior. Anyone who want to see the Giants is abnormal but starting 4 months early is NUTS!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah shaddap


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> You should seek professional help. This is not normal behavior. Anyone who want to see the Giants is abnormal but starting 4 months early is NUTS!!!



Muley,

Do you see the same as I in the fact that Galvi and Rusty have a lot in common or act an awful a lot like each other?  Do you think they could be the same person.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HEY watch it mister


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Muley,
> 
> Do you see the same as I in the fact that Galvi and Rusty have a lot in common or act an awful a lot like each other?  Do you think they could be the same person.



Your heading for a serious Bitch slap....the day i am anything like Rusty is the day you get bored of looking at Titties....never gonna happen


----------



## rback33

I am with Rusty here... I am already thinking about my Fantasy Football team...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BOUT TIME i had someone with me here hahahahaha. the reason i believe that this is so hard for diehard football fans is the fact that the offseason is 6 damn months long. 7, if you dont count preseason. thats just too damn long


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> BOUT TIME i had someone with me here hahahahaha. the reason i believe that this is so hard for diehard football fans is the fact that the offseason is 6 damn months long. 7, if you dont count preseason. thats just too damn long



Yeah and basketball and baseball seasons that seemingly never end... does anyone actually WATCH those??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> Yeah and basketball and baseball seasons that seemingly never end... does anyone actually WATCH those??


 
i still like to watch the O's, problem is im watchign them lose mostly


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i still like to watch the O's, problem is im watchign them lose mostly



Try having the Royals to cheer for...  Rusty>> << Jeremy


----------



## muleman RIP

So you fellas have something in common. both cheering for LOSERS!


----------



## pirate_girl

Dear Rusty,
Using paint, label and name each and every part of the car's contents under da hood.
Have fun.
Love,
E-Mother..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

theres some stuff missing


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Dear Rusty,
> Using paint, label and name each and every part of the car's contents under da hood.
> Have fun.
> Love,
> E-Mother..





Rusty Shackleford said:


> *theres some stuff missing *




The fact that there is stuff missing should make it easier for you, get started now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I dont waste my time with VeeDubs thanks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OK i went ahead and did a quick write up on that motor


----------



## pirate_girl

Good work son.. 
'wipes tear from eye' lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i knew it!!! im going to go plant some bottle caps right now



http://chzwhydoilivehere.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/129173999473308423.jpg


----------



## muleman RIP

Hell you will be as old as me till they grow that big! Better off planting 7 ouncers and waiting for them to turn into pounders!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

RUSTY IS HERE AND FULL OF BEER LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HELLO FOLKS!!! got my new shirt!


----------



## tsaw

Um nice shirt.. wherdja get it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

local store. 20 marked down form 50  damn straight


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how far in are you, sawyerdude??? ive lost count myself


----------



## tsaw

13 i think.. Nice friken shirt dude!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice! i caught one liek that once. it was the one that got away....


----------



## tsaw

I almost caught 29 that size!! damn fish took the bait - empty hook


----------



## muleman RIP

You look better with the fish in the pic!


----------



## muleman RIP

So where are you hiding ?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i had a jampacked weekend full of family stuff, been on my own and rather busy at work, and tired as hell when i get home lol. i just havent gotten on here. but the lil lady picked me up something cool tonight. she found it in a yard, with a couple speakers, and a free sign on it...










































and it works beautifully  cept the turntable is dead. i will get on that soon


----------



## loboloco

Dang, and I threw that one out thirty years ago.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i didnt get a shot of the speakers, but the one works, it doesnt have a brand name, lol, but the grille is damaged, though the speakers seem fine. the otherone doesnt have any wires and the speaker is trashed, like disintigrates when you touch it, but the cabinet is in excellent shape. i am thinking of just tossing in another speaker, and wiring it up. its a highend pioneer, and a heavy speaker, should be able to get a nice solid sound from it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh, and the reciever itself is just a Sears solid state. nothin spectacular, but it should clean up quite nicely


----------



## muleman RIP

Bet the belt is broke or got knocked off the turntable.


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> Dang, and I threw that one out thirty years ago.



And Rusty found it! LOL ones man's trash is trash.. and Rusty will find a treasure.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Bet the belt is broke or got knocked off the turntable.


 
likely  havent gotten inside to find out yet. it definatley needs a stylus, possibly an entire arm.



tsaw said:


> And Rusty found it! LOL ones man's trash is trash.. and Rusty will find a treasure.


  damn straight


----------



## muleman RIP

Till it is ready to play you can use it for a giant beer coaster!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

actually its on top fo the freezer i keep my ice in, so i cant make a cocktail now lmao  its too big to fit anywhere else!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

So is it playing yet?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i was playing the radio for a while, but as of current its in the closet untill i can get the turntable working. its simply too large to keep in the kitchen with all my other radios right now.


----------



## tsaw

You must have lots of huge closets to keep all them old radios and stuff in.


----------



## muleman RIP

tsaw said:


> You must have lots of huge closets to keep all them old radios and stuff in.


Heck he only has 4 t shirts and 3 pair of pants so he has lots of room!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

actually thanks to all my stuff i cant seem to get rid of (ok dont want to get rid of) my clothes are stacked on a chair


----------



## muleman RIP

Sounds like you need a wardrobe with shelves in one half.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Actually i just need to go home before i rip someones head off


----------



## muleman RIP

Settle down and remember"stupid f**king job buys the beer"!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and if it werent for the stupid f**king job i wouldnt need the beer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so what do we all have in store for the holiday weekend? not sure what im gonna do, i think we will just stay in and watch a movie or something. maybe light a few off in the yard. 

yall?


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll probably go to a Q and then watch the town fireworks from my side lawn.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm...

flame me all you want, but its an empty bottle shes lickin


----------



## muleman RIP

Well don't be so cheap and let her have some. You are just jealous she was voted prettier than you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k will be back alter. headin to the legion for some food


----------



## muleman RIP

yeah right! The dog kicked your ass in the contest and drank your last beer. You just don't want to drink around her anymore!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Did you bring her back a snack?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well the Taurus may get a true test of character here soon. applying for a job driving pizzas. if i get hired im gonna do my best not to take a slice for myself but to deliver it to the customer in one piece 

who knows. i may have stories to tell after a night of deliveries 




(this could be fun)


----------



## muleman RIP

If it is in York you had best be carrying or expect to get robbed. Does the old Indian guy still deliver from Golden Crust? He used to worry about my dogs but liked the tips.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> If it is in York you had best be carrying or expect to get robbed. Does the old Indian guy still deliver from Golden Crust? He used to worry about my dogs but liked the tips.


 
Naw its Central pizza in Red Lion. i can handle them folks. i usually pick up at Golden Crust. never noticed a indian guy before.

some lil older lady ffrom Dominoes delivered to us one drunken new years eve, and i answered the door, completely unaware that i was wearing only a pair of openfly boxers 

she was calm about it and recieved a rather healthy tip


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Naw its Central pizza in Red Lion. i can handle them folks. i usually pick up at Golden Crust. never noticed a indian guy before.
> 
> some lil older lady ffrom Dominoes delivered to us one drunken new years eve, and i answered the door, completely unaware that i was wearing only a pair of openfly boxers
> 
> she was calm about it and recieved a rather healthy tip


 I,ll bet , Not to go back to that address  .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Son of a bitch. a COP just smashed into our truck... fucked the whole 1/4 panel up. great. just great.


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't worry your driver will be in the wrong one way or another!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not a chance. our driver has been aroudn the block, he aint dumb.

btw i also applied at Golden Crust 
i think i got the job there. they know me


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i answered the door, completely unaware that i was wearing only a pair of openfly boxers
> 
> she was calm about it and recieved a rather healthy tip





Cowboy said:


> I,ll bet , Not to go back to that address  .




I don't think the "tip" had anything to do with monetary value. 

He answered the door in dem dare boxers on purpose!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL

oh, and muley, i sawy teh indian guy, too


----------



## muleman RIP

Skinny little old guy ain't he. Wonder if he is still running that Yugo or whatever foreign jalopy he had. He always struck me as right out of Bombay with that car and his looks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

brand new Ford Escape


----------



## muleman RIP

He probably does pretty good at that job. Lot of tips that don't get declared or taxed.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

right. unless its a different guy. i saw him from a distance, but he was older, and dark


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> right. unless its a different guy. i saw him from a distance, but he was older, and dark


No, that sure sounds like him.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty is still thinking about cleaning the grill!
*Hmmmmm. I know you think you understand what you thought I said, but I'm **
**not sure that what you heard is what I actually meant!*


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty will be in a new Movie .....



Gorillings in the mist


----------



## Galvatron

O the memories....Rusty's 1st Birthday


----------



## muleman RIP

Some days this thread just goes to......


----------



## Galvatron

Some day's...are you mad....more like every day


----------



## muleman RIP

Judge the man by the people he surrounds himself with!


----------



## Galvatron

then i am doomed....i spend most days working alone


----------



## muleman RIP

I do that a lot also. Good for the mind. Wife went yard sale shopping for a bit so I just been working at getting my corn weeded. Damn weeds are trying to take over the garden. Need to start watering again in the worst way. We have temps of 86 and breezy and it dries it out bad.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty thought about fixing the grill today. Then the sun came out and he thought with a heat index of 106 it might be a bad idea.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

indeed. so i did some chores inside instead.


----------



## pirate_girl

I feel crummy and sad today for some reason.
Hopefully I'll feel better once I get to work


----------



## mak2

pirate_girl said:


> I feel crummy and sad today for some reason.
> Hopefully I'll feel better once I get to work



You are still my favorite.  Does that help?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hugs for PG


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> You are still my favorite.  Does that help?



It does now.






Rusty Shackleford said:


> hugs for PG



Thanks sonshine.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty's thoughts today will be a little blurry! Late night leftovers and foggy dreams. Or did he really do THAT!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well here it is going on 11 am and no Rusty! He must be dreaming or Lithium put a pillow over his head!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i didnt do nothin


----------



## muleman RIP

That you remember!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nope. shot pool, had some fried shrimp, chatted with my folks, shot mroe pool, came home, got on here, and went to bed


----------



## muleman RIP

You are missing a crazy brickyard 400 today.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

crap i forgot all about it with the storm coming in.


----------



## muleman RIP

Was a different race for sure.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah yeah barfood dinner tonight. baconwrapped sugar cured scallops, and she had chicken quesadillas mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well ill be dippity damned!!! i can get away with any ol damn thing at work. this morning i took a truckload of parts to the body shop for basically a total rebuild on a 2010 XC90. when i got back, i was playin aroudn with the truck, spinnin tires, adn causing mayhem, ya know, the usual. well eventually i noticed the big boss hoss what there. i saw the shiney Jag up front in the parkin lot. i thought for sure, im done. last straw, ya know? NOPE!!!! didnt say a word!!! so either he didnt notice anything or let me slide once again!!! danm i love my truck!!! 99 F250 Triton, BTW. yeah, she can haul


----------



## muleman RIP

Ease up on the hot rodding. Jobs can't be taken too lightly these days. Don't want you to be out of WORK even if you do spend half your time on here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL well it aint like im th eonly one. we all tool around. the ford sits in the garage (its the plow truck) for most of the year, i felt it needed to get out some pent up excetment. and YES for the past 4 years Rusty has been pushing to make it his own


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well today feels like a day for a bar lunch. goin to 'Cuda's for a burger and fries i think.


----------



## muleman RIP

You need to start lightening up and eat some yogurt and other low cal items for lunch.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not on a day when im cranky and pissy i dont 

and besides, the food is much less greasy at Barracudas than if i was to go to McDs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sha la la la. quiet day at work today


----------



## Galvatron

Make some noise.....liven up the place.....maybe i should pop by and kick up a stink


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i can already smell you an ocean away!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i can already smell you an ocean away!



You sir are a big lemon Tart


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> You sir are a big lemon Tart


Says the big Fruity guy!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i like lemon tarts


----------



## muleman RIP

You like any food and beer!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey the O's swept Anaheim!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

They have a better chance of going somewhere than the Giants do!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw suck it


----------



## muleman RIP

Well they might be better than Tampa!


----------



## muleman RIP

Can the Giants beat the Jets tomorrow?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yup!!


----------



## muleman RIP

I say Jets take them by 10 points.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty....can you stay sober tomorrow???


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Rusty....can you stay sober tomorrow???


Not likely!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i feel this is going to be a shitty week. i would much rather be at home hiding under the bed.

impending disaster is nigh........


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and it begins. spoiled creamer into my coffee...


----------



## muleman RIP

Bad attitude breeds trouble! Start over anytime you need to! Learned a long time ago most of our troubles are between our ears!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah yeah. chin up, Rusty, ect ect.


----------



## Galvatron

cheer up you grumpy git....things could be worse.....you could be a Ginger called Keith


----------



## muleman RIP

Looked at a 68 Dart GT360 convertible today. Really nice shape but a lot of money.$15,500.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sell the Prinus


----------



## muleman RIP

Can't do that. As many miles as we put on it a year we would go broke on gas alone. I would have to do some major re-arranging in the basement and finish the garage if I got that car. I would hate to put it in the barn since it has a new top on it. Guess I need to build another garage!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn right ya do. and maybe, one day, you could move up from the depths of a prenis driver, to the ranks of a Bull Rider!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dammit im tired. i am OUT of shape. fuck. Lithium took me for a walk around the block...................




...........fuck i need a beer


----------



## muleman RIP

Come up here and walk up my power line. That will totally kick your ass!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell its a problem for me to walk to the beer too often


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting for the last batch of pears in the canner. Then it is time to go eat spaghetti up at the fire hall. I am going early so I can get a good meal and then might go check out some Pa. hunting spots. Have not had a chance to do any scouting all summer. With the new tires on my truck I should be able to drive up to one of my favorite spots. The walk up there kicks my ass and I have to stop 2-3 times to rest. It is not rough to climb but all uphill. It makes the drag out with a deer a lot easier.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Rusty's thought of the day:

if the guy who decided carrots were orange wasnt born, would oranges be carrot?


----------



## pirate_girl

Thought of the day/evening:
Never underestimate the power of the elderly.
This eve, around 7pm-ish on the west wing. All is quiet, most rezzies in bed, except for of course, Carl and Vera. They never sleep at night. Sundowners keeps them up and alert no matter the drug that is administered.
They keep night shift company we are told.
Both are wheelchair bound with belt alarms.

Me- sitting at desk finishing up the books.
What's that I hear? Carl's familiar booming, angry voice.
I get up and look down the hall. There is Vera trying to get in Carl's room.
Carl is angry. Vera tries to breeze past him. He blocks her, she clocks him in the face knocking his glasses sideways. He proceeds to run over her toes (which were only in socks at the time).. she screams... and I go running full speed down the hall just in time to block his fist from hitting her full force right in the face.
Incident reports- MORE paper work.. more Ativan..it was my pleasure to hand over my shift to the night nurse. 
There, I feel better! lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol damn PG. the excitement never ends, eh?


----------



## tsaw

Damn PG. I would drink every night if I did your job. ---- wait.. I drink every night anyways.


----------



## Lithium

pirate_girl said:


> Thought of the day/evening:
> Never underestimate the power of the elderly.
> This eve, around 7pm-ish on the west wing. All is quiet, most rezzies in bed, except for of course, Carl and Vera. They never sleep at night. Sundowners keeps them up and alert no matter the drug that is administered.
> They keep night shift company we are told.
> Both are wheelchair bound with belt alarms.
> 
> Me- sitting at desk finishing up the books.
> What's that I hear? Carl's familiar booming, angry voice.
> I get up and look down the hall. There is Vera trying to get in Carl's room.
> Carl is angry. Vera tries to breeze past him. He blocks her, she clocks him in the face knocking his glasses sideways. He proceeds to run over her toes (which were only in socks at the time).. she screams... and I go running full speed down the hall just in time to block his fist from hitting her full force right in the face.
> Incident reports- MORE paper work.. more Ativan..it was my pleasure to hand over my shift to the night nurse.
> There, I feel better! lol


 

Oh I know how you feel- worked 3-11 in a locked dementia unit by myself most days with 12 sundowners.... I hate to say it but Ativan was my best co-worker some nights.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

time for rusty to brag:
as of 9/27/10
Profile Views: 4th
Hottest Topics: 1st and 2nd
Most Viewed Topics: 3rd and 9th
Total Posts: 9th
Threads Started: 18th
Total Reputation: 14th



AND im less than 2 weeks from my 2nd year here


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> time for rusty to brag:
> as of 9/27/10
> Profile Views: 4th
> Hottest Topics: 1st and 2nd
> Most Viewed Topics: 3rd and 9th
> Total Posts: 9th
> Threads Started: 18th
> *Total Reputation: 14th*
> 
> 
> 
> AND im less than 2 weeks from my 2nd year here



Congrats sonshine..
*Ya know, forum Momma helped a little..*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and i just tried to rep ya for it but apparently i gotta spread it around hehehe


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> time for rusty to brag:
> as of 9/27/10
> Profile Views: 4th
> Hottest Topics: 1st and 2nd
> Most Viewed Topics: 3rd and 9th
> Total Posts: 9th
> Threads Started: 18th
> Total Reputation: 14th
> 
> 
> 
> AND im less than 2 weeks from my 2nd year here



Well done RUSTYDUDE!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Rusty has returned from the Legion!!!!!!

so lets see, we need a thought for the day...











 THIS WILL WORK!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

You've achieved fame!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YEAH BABY!!!! i am # 1 AND 2 on them there search results!


----------



## pirate_girl

I am casting a crown for you as we speak...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks! oh, and dont check Google.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Erik

I drink therefore I'm slammed?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Erik said:


> I drink therefore I'm slammed?


 

damn, brotha, you got it!

how u doin anyways?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a smoke and bedtime for me. nite folks


----------



## pirate_girl

Night Rusty, sleep well sonshine


----------



## muleman RIP

Well wake up you slacker! Time for a Friday that you get something done instead of playing on the computer!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> a smoke and bedtime for me. nite folks



I sometimes smoke after sex....but only if i go fast enough


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> I sometimes smoke after sex....but only if i go fast enough


Your wife says you always go fast!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Your wife says you always go fast!



Better than coming fast


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Better than coming fast



Speaking of that where is the Rusty at? Lithium has a tough task to wake him in the mornings!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Speaking of that where is the Rusty at? Lithium has a tough task to wake him in the mornings!



I misread that....maybe i need glasses


He needs to stop drinking and get his life in order.....kids a slacker.....he needs to look around at us normal folk and getta grip.


----------



## muleman RIP

I may have to ring him up tomorrow morning and start his weekend for him!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Well wake up you slacker! Time for a Friday that you get something done instead of playing on the computer!


 
i will get something done today! finally have an interveiw at the toysrus after 2 months. they start hiring next week so im told.



muleman said:


> I may have to ring him up tomorrow morning and start his weekend for him!


 
ill be up, mister. got a high toned and fancy todo goin on at the dealership, so i gotta be here.


----------



## Galvatron

Afternoon slacker....about bloody time you were in the land of the living and not away with the sleepy world gnomes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the land of the living is so overrated


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the land of the living is so overrated



Try selling that to yourself when your dead.....you spend a long time dead.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Try selling that to yourself when your dead.....you spend a long time dead.


 
YES and stupid people cant bother me anymore


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YES and stupid people cant bother me anymore



Funny that...i know stupid people as well....we must been sent here on a mission to help assist the unfortunate souls.


----------



## muleman RIP

Thought for today Rusty: FISH FRY!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thought for the day:

when geese fly south for the winter, do they fly the whole trip at once? or do they stop overnight at a goose hotel?


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I don't know about hotels but they are on the ponds and lakes around here pretty heavy right now. The snow coming in tonight should send them on their way but more will head down from Canada.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

be sure to trap a couple. canadian goose makes for a mighty fine roast


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thought for the day:
> 
> when geese fly south for the winter, do they fly the whole trip at once? or do they stop overnight at a goose hotel?


 A little earlly for the beer aint it Rusty ?


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> be sure to trap a couple. canadian goose makes for a mighty fine roast


The hell with trapping! 12 ga. with 4 shot works for me! I don't worry about lead restrictions if I am hungry!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


> A little earlly for the beer aint it Rusty ?


 

actually its a thought from last night i never got around to posting


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> actually its a thought from last night i never got around to posting


 That would be my story as well


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> The hell with trapping! 12 ga. with 4 shot works for me! I don't worry about lead restrictions if I am hungry!


 

that works too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

IM ONLINE!!!!! Rusty fans rejoice for i have returned!


----------



## Galvatron

We know you are back....as is that smell....what the fook is that smell


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mixture of beer and genious, i suspect


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mixture of beer and genious, i suspect



1 out of 2 is correct...thats good for a PA man


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ya shit


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ya shit



I did not


----------



## Galvatron

Do you know the difference between PA and a Mental ward???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

theres a difference?!


----------



## Galvatron

yes but only one....you live in PA


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hah??


----------



## Galvatron

Think about it.....it will come to you....sloooooooooooow but it will come.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm....


nope, no clue hahahahhahhahhahahah


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mixture of beer and genious, i suspect



Beer and rotten ass is more likely! You should not use a word like genius if you can't spell it correctly!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i knew it didnt look right


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i knew it didnt look right


  Neither do you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

facke!!!


----------



## tsaw

Hmmmm.. I smelled something over here. It's RUSTY!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Thought for today: $1.50 spent on rope to tie the grill down saves having to buy new one in spring!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey. bill. blow it! all your fucking smileys have my computer slowin down here


----------



## tsaw

Did Bill discover cut and paste?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Thought for today: $1.50 spent on rope to tie the grill down saves having to buy new one in spring!



yum:yum:yum:yum:yum:yum:yum::yum


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pisshead!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> pisshead!!!



Now now there is no need for that...did someone get out of the wrong side of bed???


Jerk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YES! got up late, rushed around, had to get gas in the car. head to work, my exit to the shop is closed, so straight on down the interstate and sit in construction. finally get halfway to teh next exit and hear on the radio that they opened the fucking exit back up. if i woulda slept in 5 more minutes i would have gotten there just in time instead of 20 minutes late for work


----------



## Galvatron

In future get up on time....your own fault


----------



## Erik

now, now - play gentle boys -- after all, Rusty needs all the beauty sleep he can get!


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> now, now - play gentle boys -- after all, Rusty needs all the beauty sleep he can get!



That and a face lift


----------



## Cowboy

I cant find yer darn radio thread Rusty , just ran across this on CL & thought Ya might enjoy a lil radio porn 

http://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/2103147613.html


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty is consumed by the missing kids controversy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sssssssstUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER DUCK!

identify it, and get reps.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sssssssstUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER DUCK!
> 
> identify it, and get reps.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah  i owe ya!


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah  i owe ya!


 



let me count the times


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i hate my job. just wish i wasnt so damn good at it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Can't help but laugh at the tags that come up for this thread:banana, bored, rusty, stupid, thought


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you finally noticed that?


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i hate my job. just wish i wasnt so damn good at it.


 


Rusty's repair Job


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty had a thought today but it was fleeting.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'LL shut up my mug if you fill up my jug with that good ol' Mountain Dew!

and with that, goodnight!


----------



## muleman RIP

Time to get out and warm up that that Furd and Lithium's car. Dang cold this morning! -2 and windy up here.


----------



## snow dog

muleman said:


> Time to get out and warm up that that Furd and Lithium's car. Dang cold this morning! -2 and windy up here.


 

Ever get the feeling all this coaching is falling deaf ears


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell it was cold this mornign. i started the cars as i do every morning. specially the Ford as it takes a while for whatever oil is left in the car to get to the top of the motor 

RATTA-TATTA-TATTA-TATTA-TATTA-TATTA


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hell it was cold this mornign. i started the cars as i do every morning. specially the Ford as it takes a while for whatever oil is left in the car to get to the top of the motor
> 
> RATTA-TATTA-TATTA-TATTA-TATTA-TATTA


Switch to 5 w-30 and it should stop that. Or put in a block heater for the real cold nights.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Switch to 5 w-30 and it should stop that. Or put in a block heater for the real cold nights.


 
fuck that, it a Ford. dont need no oil


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i know where the oil is leaking, though, now. its teh damn valve cover gaskets. i aint fuckin fixing that.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Its just leaving its spot in American history


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i know where the oil is leaking, though, now. its teh damn valve cover gaskets. i aint fuckin fixing that.


 

you don't have to fix it, just add oil every day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Its just leaving its spot in American history


 
thats right, markin its territory. a Ford aint a Ford without some rust and an oil leak!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thats right, markin its territory. a Ford aint a Ford without some rust and an oil leak!


 
Hey,if it runs and has heat its all good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight.


----------



## snow dog

Hmmmmmm No thoughts in 10 days


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SO it seems that a certain member or two have started thread challenging Rusty's Thought of the Day Thread for hottest thread on FF. I cannot simply lie down and let this happen. So I post this. Caption if you wish.


----------



## Erik

you're thinking again?
oh, the huge manatee!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I think that's a seal, Erik


----------



## snow dog

It's good to see you are able to think again


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty this thread will always be tops.....you have my support.

Now just get in and fire up our chat radio station and our work here shall be done.....whats the call in number again???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Rusty this thread will always be tops.....you have my support.
> 
> Now just get in and fire up our chat radio station and our work here shall be done.....whats the call in number again???


 
Thank you Galvidoo.


That number again is 1-800-NOISE-PROS


----------



## Trakternut

Lith says the number for Rusty is 0-0-2-short.


----------



## Galvatron

We have a caller on line 4.....Billy from New England(not the old one honest)


Hi Rusty my genitals are swollen.......what could be causing this?????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you need to get laid


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you need to get laid



On what Billy asks???


----------



## Erik

not enough saltpeter in your diet.


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> not enough saltpeter in your diet.



Will peter mind Billy using up his salt


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> On what Billy asks???


 
bed, couch, floor, public restaraunt, it doesnt really matter


----------



## muleman RIP

Today's thought: Dang puddles got a big refill overnight. Auction at the farm next to mine today is going to be a wet affair. Would like to get one of several oil stoves they are selling if it is not too expensive.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ours will be next, Billiam. Got some heavy shit headin our way here tomorrow. Go firgure, Got a bunch of plant stuff to do tomorrow. Re-potting and fertilizing. Guess I ain't gonna make it to the junkyard. Fuck.


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Ours will be next, Billiam. Got some heavy shit headin our way here tomorrow. Go firgure, Got a bunch of plant stuff to do tomorrow. Re-potting and fertilizing. Guess I ain't gonna make it to the junkyard. Fuck.


Why would you want to go to Muley's house?


----------



## pirate_girl

Thought of the day.
I was slung out in the nursing home today instead of working back on the rehab unit.
Gosh, I'd forgotten how much fun those people are 
We have a new fella who grinds his teeth constantly.
One of my nurse co-workers says he sounds like an old creaky porch swing when he does it.
Doesn't bother me in the least. He was my little shadow most of the night.

Thought of the day is: God it's good to be home!!


----------



## Galvatron

I just had a thought......

Light travels faster than sound.....This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.


I may have that in my signature


----------



## muleman RIP

Probably good I have not spoken with you on the phone then!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Probably good I have not spoken with you on the phone then!



I don't think i would get to hear more than screaming down the phone due to that Turkey gobbling away

Question.....when you fart does the Turkey fire eggs???


----------



## muleman RIP

No. But the 4 chickens in the barn are laying just fine. Got 7 eggs in the past 2 days.


----------



## Galvatron

Thats good from 4 chucks.....soft boiled eggs for breakfast you and you dear wife and a few left over for baking.

Crap i would love to live the life some of you guy's do on your land....respecto.


----------



## Galvatron

We have a caller on line 4.....simon.....


Hi i have a problem with my girlfriend....she says i should be more giving in the bedroom.....should i buy a 50 Inch TV to satisfy her more???


----------



## Erik

naah - that just means she wants the new vacuum wrapped up on the bed to find when she gets home.  a 50" TV might distract her from housecleaning and washing the dishes.


----------



## JackieBlue

Boo, hiss!


----------



## Erik

you think she meant fresh batteries for her "remote"?


----------



## muleman RIP

Plastic, fantastic lover!


----------



## loboloco

Nah, that probably means she wants you to hook it up to a 1/2 horse motor and wire the circuit so she doesn't blow any fuses


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> naah - that just means she wants the new vacuum wrapped up on the bed to find when she gets home.  a 50" TV might distract her from housecleaning and washing the dishes.





JackieBlue said:


> Boo, hiss!





Erik said:


> you think she meant fresh batteries for her "remote"?





muleman said:


> Plastic, fantastic lover!





loboloco said:


> Nah, that probably means she wants you to hook it up to a 1/2 horse motor and wire the circuit so she doesn't blow any fuses



This is why i need you back asap Rusty.....help me with this madness


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> This is why i need you back asap Rusty.....help me with this madness


 


try holding your breath, maybe he'll come back sooner .... or not


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> try holding your breath, maybe he'll come back sooner .... or not



I have tried that....it turns me blue and i bang my head....this explains the head trauma


----------



## Galvatron

We have scott on line 3....

I have a fetish for pineapple,duct tape and a 1 meter length of hose pipe....some people say i am odd???? should i try passion fruit instead


----------



## Erik

well, since you've already obviously overused the Ugli fruit...


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> This is why i need you back asap Rusty.....help me with this madness


apparently Rusty is being thoughtless lately...


----------



## tsaw

RUSTY DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got any thoughts to share????????????????????



If you don't tell --- I'm gonna kick your ass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Today's thought is the Furd may have a few hail dings in it! Bad storms down there like we have had up here.


----------



## Erik

got back from Joplin late Friday -- scary stuff on the ground.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

work work all week long punchin that clock dusk till dawn countin the days till friday night thats when all the conditions are right for a good time....


----------



## muleman RIP

Be glad you have a job! I need my social security so keep it up!


----------



## muleman RIP

Got to love the tags that come up on this thread:banana, bored, rusty, stupid, thought


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Rusty Shackleford said:


> work work all week long punchin that clock dusk till dawn countin the days till friday night thats when all the conditions are right for a good time....


 
lyrics to what song? i know it sounds familiar


----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> lyrics to what song? i know it sounds familiar


 Good times / Alan Jackson .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

yup there ya go,had it stuck in my head but ....brain damage had left me blank


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Got to love the tags that come up on this thread:banana, bored, rusty, stupid, thought




Not to mention Similar Threads...

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=18303


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE"]YouTube        - ‪Roundabout by Yes‬‏[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

You ran out of beer already, didn't you?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Today's thought:

Things can only get better, right?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Today's thought:
> 
> Things can only get better, right?



a positive approach in bad times will for sure lift some of the burden and allow things to improve....you have to believe.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvy my good friend, how are you.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Galvy my good friend, how are you.



far from normal.....as per....apart from that different day same old shit i guess.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH? everything alright, I hope.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> OH? everything alright, I hope.



yea all good m8......kids are doing great...wife is happy....dogs keeping me fit....son in law is a tosser


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL good. things are getting too quiet around here. we need to tear it up again like the old days


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Today's thought:
> 
> Things can only get better, right?


Unless they get worse.  Just remember, there is a cloud behind every silver lining.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> LOL good. things are getting too quiet around here. we need to tear it up again like the old days



i feel a radio call in session coming on


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hi, lobo!

maybe, deanareeno!


----------



## loboloco

How do, rusticator?  Busy working on a house rebuild right now, so I'm in and out.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh im alright i suppose. big rebuild?


----------



## Galvatron

rusty.... should my piss smell like beef gravy???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

depends. how much salisbury steak you been eating?


----------



## Galvatron

none....but i did snort a buffaloes arse for a bet today....shit happens.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats just wrong


----------



## Galvatron

some say i have a big belly...the truth is i have put a roof over the games room


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ffs


----------



## Galvatron

hehehehe made me laugh to.....

soooooooooooo.... what's your thought for the day Mr hansom???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Um......


Im huungry....


----------



## Galvatron

hunger can be solved with the partaking of beer....but it only lasts until you eat proper food or you pass out.


----------



## muleman RIP

His thoughts should be on his lady but all he thinks about is his belly!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> His thoughts should be on his lady but all he thinks about is his belly!



he needs his strength to squeeze into that nurse outfit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yikes


----------



## Galvatron

sausage skins impress me...so many uses.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

is that your thought?


----------



## Galvatron

yes....now how many words can we come up with that is slang for penis???

willy

old chap

winky

mr sausage

wifes best friend

cock

please feel free to add your own(no images)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SCHLONKER


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> SCHLONKER



try saying that pissed kids


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wang

dong

schlong

johnson

jimmie

firehose


----------



## Galvatron

big KNOB


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no that's you!


----------



## Galvatron

wang....wtf....is your knob Chinese or what!!!!...i know you piss out of what looks like a china eye but ffs wang....morning wang want fried rice hahahahahaha


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Heat seeking moister missile


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Heat seeking moister missile



thats a new one and i like it....


grease monkey ??

voyager??

fanny expander??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> wang....wtf....is your knob Chinese or what!!!!...i know you piss out of what looks like a china eye but ffs wang....morning wang want fried rice hahahahahaha


 

Dude. I don't even know what to say to that


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dingle dangler


----------



## Galvatron

is it true bill's is called santa as it only comes once a year hahahahahahahaha


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ever expanding wonder worm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Why you must play weenie games, Galvy? hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Galvatron

no more taking the piss out of the penis....he has a hard life


----------



## Galvatron

now what about names for the lady area....i knew a girl once that called that area her china cabinet


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Snizz

Queen Mary

Lady Pendleton


----------



## muleman RIP

You bend over now honey, OK? Chopstick coming soon!


----------



## Galvatron

i must have broken all in that cabinet 

what about ......mooie??


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> You bend over now honey, OK? Chopstick coming soon!



you call yours chopstick??....long yet thin


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

carnivorous cave


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mooie? never heard that one


Egg scrambler?


----------



## Galvatron

sausage duffle bag


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! 



up the street from the dump


----------



## Galvatron

i like to just call it "home"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol


----------



## Galvatron

,,,,,,,,,best not say the one i thought of....me bad...i may pm it to you rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH lawd


----------



## Galvatron

rusty we are about to hit a milestone in this thread....page 200 is just a few posts away..

and all this willy and fanny talk made me think of a song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeyOnNple4M"]Yazz - "The Only Way Is Up" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - stereo HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

We should get it tonight, galvydoo. I will be peeking in from time to time to make a post or two. got some other shizznit to get done


----------



## Galvatron

lets do it....random shit and 200 pages of it.


ever farted in a lift and thought "oooo thats moist"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Actually, yes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SAUSAGE AND GRAVY!!!


----------



## Galvatron

i



smell





colors




and 






virgins







and gemini's


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

will this work?


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> will this work?



if she had bigger tit's yes


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

let me dig around for some more pics


----------



## Galvatron

this thread should go with a smile 


come in to the thread if you dare.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Daring, No?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Daring, No?



200......yes


----------



## Galvatron

it will be


----------



## Galvatron

now maybe???


----------



## Galvatron

go go go rusty 200 is close


need a piss


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and here it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaa



i feel emotional,,,,so much i forgot to stop pissing and yellow love covers the forum 

this thread is bigger than any forum i have come across....watch and learn


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and here it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you did come good my friend pmsl


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

OK I'm only showing 133 pages?must be the way i set up how to view the threads.


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> OK I'm only showing 133 pages?must be the way i set up how to view the threads.



fab me and rusty also make it up as we go along....rusty has herpes


----------



## Galvatron

200 .....what a crock of shit hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Galvatron said:


> fab me and rusty also make out as we go along....rusty has herpes


  fixed it for ya


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> fixed it for ya



now thats sick


do not get me started


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sick puppies 


So we must ask Doc what kind of reward for a 200 page thread?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sick puppies
> 
> 
> So we must ask Doc what kind of reward for a 200 page thread?



you may get banned if your lucky.....or get a bumper sticker


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

well off to grandmas house to put her to bed,one last post before i go


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That's one pissed off egg....


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> well off to grandmas house to put her to bed,one last post before i go



the middle one of African American makes me laugh.... where's the Chinese one

he must have a job


----------



## Galvatron

egg faces ...i like it...no i love it....post them up asap this is great


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvy? For you, anything.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Here's face on your egg


----------



## Galvatron

hahaha are they based on pokemon or something....i need a piss before i wet myself you twat


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

my eggs just told me to fuck off as they deserve some respect....i never knew eggs could talk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

show off....mine just sit and moan all day....wankers!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Should keep you entertained for a week or so


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That actually explains alot...


----------



## Galvatron

where's my musical ladder???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Probably up your arse, where you left it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ever watch two grown men try to figure out a ratchet strap? It's really rather amusing


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Ever watch two grown men try to figure out a ratchet strap? It's really rather amusing



when you have been involved with haulage like i have and know what a badly secure load can cause then a ratchet strap is just like taking a piss in a dark ally on the way home from the pub.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Oh?


----------



## Galvatron

no?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YO!


----------



## Galvatron

doh!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Chicken and beans!


----------



## Galvatron

here is my thought for the day.....

"People too weak to follow their own dreams will always find a way to discourage yours".


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

woah. did you just go deep?


----------



## Galvatron

slipped and banged my head.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ah


----------



## Galvatron

i went out to by a pear and the bastard tucked me up as i only got one


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

recycled toilet tissue sounds dodgy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

uh, yeah!


----------



## Galvatron

is this you????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no my titties aint that big


----------



## Galvatron

that's not what Bill told me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TELL HIM TO STAY AWAY


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Dammit I am getting tired of this shit. If you sneeze in the wrong directing the fucking power goes out. Thank God for surge strips


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Dammit I am getting tired of this shit. If you sneeze in the wrong directing the fucking power goes out. Thank God for surge strips



try sneezing in the right direction you may get some free power


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ALWAYS a big help, Galvy, thanks.


----------



## muleman RIP

Bend over and let me plug this in!I will guarantee you juice in no time!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I NEED AN ADULT!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Bend over and let me plug this in!I will guarantee you juice in no time!!



......



























........................















.........................



















......................................


----------



## Trakternut

muleman said:


> Bend over and let me plug this in!I will guarantee you juice in no time!!







Galvatron said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......................................



You had ought not said that, Mulie!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Trakternut said:


> You had ought not said that, Mulie!


 
Yeah, no kidding. FBI CIA and a redneck with a dog adn a shotgun are heading towards his house right now


----------



## muleman RIP

Bring it on! Do you need GPS co-ordinates? Ain't had the 7mm mag out for a while. Could use some practice before deer season.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

No bidness tonight, sent home right after I got to work. Good thing too, cause I was gonna miss National Treasure, an aweosme movie


----------



## muleman RIP

Well that won't help the wallet any. Did you help Lith with supper?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

No, she made a quick one for herself after I left. Wasn't figuring on being here...


----------



## Trakternut

Well, at least,  you didn't stumble in on her and The Boyfriend who snuck in when you left.  She'd have made supper for two and you'd still be without.........................



































































supper.


----------



## muleman RIP

I was there the day before!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

If you were you would be on the back of a milk carton


----------



## muleman RIP

You were stuck in traffic!  Seriously now, I could no longer deal with that on a daily basis. After being up here where red lights are rare and folks only slow down if at all for stop signs that many cars drive me crazy. I actually got lucky and most of the traffic was out of Harrisburg before we went through there at 5:30. The rest of the trip is mostly interstate and you can move right along.


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty Shackleford said:


> If you were you would be on the back of a milk carton




I won't fit. Too fat.


----------



## muleman RIP

Today would be a good day for Rusty to start on his shed. That gives him 2 months to have it ready to keep the leaves off his stuff and the halloween punks away from it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I've given up on the shed idea. It would have been upended over the weekend anyway


----------



## Galvatron

lemon and lime


----------



## muleman RIP

Squeezed too hard again didn't you!


----------



## tommu56

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I've given up on the shed idea. It would have been upended over the weekend anyway




Not if you used my plan furds don't flip.


----------



## Trakternut

I still think that the first two words in the title of this thread make for a serious oxymoron.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty has started on the holiday weekend already. He won't make it to 8 pm tonight!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I was working, punk. I am home now with a nice cold glass of Iced Tea


----------



## muleman RIP

Watch drinking that tea. The caffeine will have you up all night and Lith needs some sleep!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Caffeine? Shit. Caffeine ain't no match for my drowsiness  I could almost fall asleep right here in the cmputer chair hahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Fuck, I can't remember what I was doing...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

you were going to the frige for a cold beer,and sensyas up.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

No it wasn't that. 

It's gone. I have no idea what the hell I was gonna do


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> No it wasn't that.
> 
> It's gone. I have no idea what the hell I was gonna do


Well you were not supposed to wake up Lith! Now you will pay for having that ball game so loud!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Shazipple derpity doo! Galvy where are yooo?? hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Galvatron

sorry i was applying ear drops to my pet pig....he has been complaining of hearing a sizzling noise


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

where is my bacon


----------



## Galvatron

ffs not again....God give me strength.


----------



## Galvatron

here is my thought for the day...

now i am older and wiser i have realized that it is possible to love someone and at the same time not like them very much.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That is true, Mister Galvy.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Shazipple derpity doo! Galvy where are yooo?? hahahahahahahaha


Forgot your meds again, didn't you?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Forgot your meds again, didn't you?


 
MEDS MEDS IN MY HEADS EAT THEM UP AND GO TO BEDS!


----------



## Galvatron

The difference between try and triumph is that little bit of umph!


that's my thought for the day.


----------



## muleman RIP

My thought is Rusty disappears a lot. Must be reverting to his teen years and wanking a lot!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> My thought is Rusty disappears a lot. Must be reverting to his teen years and wanking a lot!



not a lot...just one knocks it out of him


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty's thought today is how can he get a real performance car for the Furd! He thinks he is ready to move up to real power now!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Rusty's thought today is how can he get a real performance car for the Furd! He thinks he is ready to move up to real power now!


 
The Taurus IS a performance car, you damn fool. They ran it in NASCAR, didn't they? DUHHHHH


----------



## muleman RIP

The ones in Nascar had trannies that could handle the power.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty was not thinking at all today!


----------



## Galvatron

i have a thought.....

if i was to get a job working with the muppet's would i have to take the hand job seriously or would i be allowed to play around with it


----------



## muleman RIP

My thought is that it is time to ring up Rusty!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> My thought is that it is time to ring up Rusty!



send him my love


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Today's thought:

My car is more high maintenance than any woman I've ever known. Another $100+ spent today on battery, air filter, and PCV nipple to correct a vacuum leak issue.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I thought she was going to ask for diamonds next, but then I remembered she runs on gasoline, which is basically the same price anymore...


----------



## muleman RIP

Wah, Wah! Should have bought a Prius!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

No thanks, I'd rather spend a few bucks and keep my man card.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Today's Thought:
> 
> If you wear banana peels as shoes, expect to have sticky feet.


----------



## muleman RIP

Those would cost you half your man card!


----------



## loboloco

muleman said:


> Those would cost you half your man card!


Well, he'd have to have really big ones to wear them in public, so I guess it would be a draw.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Those would cost you half your man card!


 
Sigh.  WAY over your head, old man!


----------



## Galvatron

question...can i wrap my mr winky in bacon


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> question...can i wrap my mr winky in bacon


As long as you cut it off the pig first!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> As long as you cut it off the pig first!



fuck that m8.....this old pig likes to have his porkies


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that doesnt suprise me, galvy hahahahahaahahahahahah


----------



## Galvatron

^^^

oink oink


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN AWAY, GALVY HAS THAT LOOK IN HIS EYE AGAIN!!!!


 hahahahahahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't bend over! He has the lard also.


----------



## Galvatron

i have a serious thought....

if when the time comes will it be time to come out and come clean with the come on the bed sheets that we all have come to know and for the mrs ro come to accept

come on we all want to know the answer to that


----------



## Galvatron

ffs this thread is nuts...call me on 07947861716 for a serious chat in being normal


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NOT a FUCKING clue what you just said


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> NOT a FUCKING clue what you just said



let me use sign ....


u   wank....


----------



## muleman RIP

That is Brit speak for "I have one hell of a head start on Rusty tonight"!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> That is Brit speak for "I have one hell of a head start on Rusty tonight"!



ffs Bill i think we may be twins


----------



## Galvatron

what's cooking Rusty dude??


----------



## muleman RIP

He is busy preparing his alibi for not getting the right present. That should involve half the day!


----------



## Galvatron

i have not got my present from Rusty yet.....i am so excited


----------



## muleman RIP

Have you "prepped" for it?


----------



## Galvatron

yes...i shut my eyes and enjoy the nothingness


----------



## muleman RIP

Low expectations = low disappointments. Kind of like the package a chap in England promised to send me 43 days ago.Guess I should have sent him funds to cover the postage.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Low expectations = low disappointments. Kind of like the package a chap in England promised to send me 43 days ago.Guess I should have sent him funds to cover the postage.



you will see as time unfolds there is a package....just not containing what i intended as i forgot to add it

any day now


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its the eve of Christmas eve!


----------



## Galvatron

slow down rusty 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHmCxJC7icw&feature=related"]Rudolph The Drunk Reindeer      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Here's my thought for the day......

With every fucker complaining times are hard...not just every day folk but country leaders,banks,multi billion $$ enterprises ect ect....then who the fuck does have the money?? i for sure hell don't...Rusty's sesame street piggy bank Don't and from what i am aware Murph has got some tucked away under is mattress but not enough to explain the shit that is going on.

Have we created to many secret millionaires and the fuckers are failing to spend it???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YES.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YES.



Thanks...i will sleep better knowing you have this answer...phew the world will be ok.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahah


----------



## muleman RIP

The only answer Rusty ever gets right is "Yes Dear".


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> The only answer Rusty ever gets right is "Yes Dear".



Dropped his hat


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THAT'S the answer? No WONDER she's always hitting me with a frying pan! I always answer with 'you do it'


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> THAT'S the answer? No WONDER she's always hitting me with a frying pan! I always answer with 'you do it'



By implementing the usage of "yes dear" can improve your sex life by 60%


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> By implementing the usage of "yes dear" can improve your sex life by 60%


 
That must be the answer when your wife tells you to go fuck yourself then


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> That must be the answer when your wife tells you to go fuck yourself then



ouch


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> By implementing the usage of "yes dear" can improve your sex life by 60%


That means Rusty will shift hands!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> That means Rusty will shift hands!


another ouch! haha


----------



## muleman RIP

It is only ouch when he hits the toilet lid!


----------



## muleman RIP

So what is going through Rusty's head today?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nuthin. not a damn thing, nuthin!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nuthin. not a damn thing, nuthin!


The usual stuff eh?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah pretty much. Added GutterGuard to the grille on the Ford more for protection than looks. Plastic holds up OK, but metal is better


----------



## muleman RIP

Keeps the birds and leaves out. It should stay on alright at the low speeds the Furd operates at!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

It has held on just fine at 90, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Oy, mama. $215 bill at the dealer today for parts to get me back on the road. But the good news is, the old bitch runs like a scalded cat now, instead of a tractor


----------



## squerly

What did you replace to make that much differance?


----------



## muleman RIP

Maybe the gutter guard is what attracted the ass end of the girls car?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

squerly said:


> What did you replace to make that much differance?


 Coil pack and plugs/wires.


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty Shackleford said:


> It has held on just fine at 90, thankyouverymuch.




Didn't know a tow truck could drag a car that fast!


----------



## muleman RIP

Trakternut said:


> Didn't know a tow truck could drag a car that fast!


If you ever smelled the stink in that car you would know why they drive that fast!


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you thinking today?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I really try not to. Never leads to any good ideas


----------



## muleman RIP

But you get in less trouble like that. Think up something to do. I been thinking I might have to roust the wife early tomorrow and go visit my buddy that moved last year.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I have to work tomorrow, so I will just sleep in


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's a good thought for the day;

Whilst your aggression holds out hope for the same, the true hearts of real women and men choose the path of silent passiveness- wrapped in love and knowing that truth springs eternal in the righteous minds of those who seek truth, and not ummm... bullshit- Loralei


What's that I hear?
Keats,Shelley and Rossetti rolling in their graves.


----------



## muleman RIP

You probably heard Rusty roll over and fart!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> You probably heard Rusty roll over and fart!


 
Blew the hair off the cat's head once


----------



## muleman RIP

No wonder Lith wears a mask to sleep.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

My new job sucks.


----------



## mak2

They all do, that is why they pay you to do it.  





Rusty Shackleford said:


> My new job sucks.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> My new job sucks.


2 days and it sucks already???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> 2 days and it sucks already???


No it was already sucking yesterday


----------



## Leni

Where are you Rusty?  Your last post here was 11-13-12, over three months ago.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He got married.  His honeydo list is loooooong. That or he's busy making rusty Jr.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'm here. and yes, Lil' Rusty is on his way. Work schedule is hell, and I've been working on my storm spotter certs. Got my chase team already, and need to get some gear, and we will be ready to go this season. FINALLY!


----------



## squerly

Sigh, the neighborhood continues to decline...


----------



## muleman RIP

Daddy Rusty???? That just don't sound right....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

What can I say? I need somebody to carry on the legacy of my Taurus when I die!


----------



## muleman RIP

There goes your finances. Baby stuff is expensive anymore.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Wifey and Great-Grandma are going to be making a lot of stuff for the baby, plus hand-me-downs from friends. We will probably make our own food, too.


----------



## muleman RIP

Fresh veggies and a blender worked for our kids. You need to get a goat for milk next. It is good for them and their digestive system. You can puree a lot of food like beef, turkey and ham if it is not too salty. The wife used to eat the leftover after the kids. YUCK! I would give it to the dogs.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL well we will do a mix of store bought and homemade. If I had a place to put a goat, we'd already have one.


----------



## Doc

Gary great to have you here ...errrr is that Rusty??      heck if i know but glad to have ya here mate.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hey, Doc, how goes it?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Hey bud, I'm glad you resurfaced.    Hope all is well with you and yours. 

Going to be a daddy.  Well, at least, we know what you've been doing for past months.  

When's the due date?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hey there, Tex! Due date is early November right now. First ultrasound on April 2.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats Rusty and Lithium. Glad to see you back here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OhioTC18 said:


> Congrats Rusty and Lithium. Glad to see you back here.


Thanks, bud. And yes, I'm back. But for how long?


----------



## luvs

seriously, baby stuff is cheap if u've friend/family that has stuff to sell. most is high quality, since babies can fit 'em fer a few months before u hafta buy new ones. carter's is inexpensive, tho has pretty sweet stuff. gerber onesies can be made into various colors w/ tints. they can be tie-dyed. (hides staining via the various ways an infant manages to stain stuff. food, milk, markers, Mommy's lipstick,- & sugars stain items, too.)


----------



## EastTexFrank

It took Rusty showing back up to bring Luvs out of seclusion.  Things are returning to normal around here.  At Last.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EastTexFrank said:


> It took Rusty showing back up to bring Luvs out of seclusion.  Things are returning to normal around here.  At Last.


I do what I can.


----------



## muleman RIP

So how is mom Lithium doing?


----------



## EastTexFrank

muleman said:


> So how is mom Lithium doing?




My though exactly.


----------



## luvs

whom has manic depression~

i'm an insomniac. not a bi-polar swimming in a pool of oblivion.


----------



## EastTexFrank

luvs said:


> whom has manic depression~
> 
> i'm an insomniac. not a bi-polar swimming in a pool of oblivion.




Well ..... OK ......


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

Would 2 big white bears be bi-polar?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey guess what


----------



## muleman RIP

What? you had a thought?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah. chicken butt! hahahahaah


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, come on then, do tell what this thought was.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Shit, it's far gone, now!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Shit!!!!  I must be the best straight man you ever had.


----------



## luvs

ill-mannered, maybe. congrats.


----------



## Galvatron

this thread reading back should have been more closely monitored....i am so pleased i have grown up


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> this thread reading back should have been more closely monitored....i am so pleased i have grown up


So is your dog. Have you fetched his leash today?


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty must be using all his thought power chasing clouds lately.


----------



## Galvatron

i chase dreams but get reality kick in so i drink beer then mrs kicks in and i take out the bins


----------



## Galvatron

Poor old Rusty run out of thoughts


----------



## Doc

Spock said:


> Poor old Rusty run out of thoughts


  Yep, appears so.   Maybe you could stand in for him to keep this thread going.


----------



## Galvatron

Doc said:


> Yep, appears so.   Maybe you could stand in for him to keep this thread going.



I can give it a shot...

Thought for today, when having kids i thought wiping their arse's was only for the first few years, 20 odd years on and how wrong was i


----------



## Leni

Mom said that once you have kids life is never the same.  Boy, is that ever true.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Spock said:


> I can give it a shot...
> 
> Thought for today, when having kids i thought wiping their arse's was only for the first few years, 20 odd years on and how wrong was i



True, so very true.

My son had four of them.  Two of them moved out.  How come when I call him they are all still there ... plus spouses and their kids.  I love it.


----------



## Galvatron

just see in the news Obama had dinner with a group of celebs....again...does he ever have time to do any work??


----------



## Doc

I'm rather happy when he is not working ...not signing executive orders that screw things up even more & not spending more money that we don't have.  
He's doing what he does best, raising money for the Dems.


----------



## Leni

He is here in L.A. today doing exactly that.  Then he goes north for four more fundraisers.


----------



## Galvatron

My thought of the day is why aint my little buddy here to share this kebab with me

I miss my random rusty moments.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty came to mind today when i was loading up the camping gear for my wife and this came to mind....


----------



## Galvatron

Galvi calling Rusty...come in Rusty.

Fucking light weight could not handle hanging out with the big boy's....screw him i will hang out here and talk to myself.

Lot of space in here i can make use of......HEY DOC listen up...can we rename this area...tear down that Rusty's bar and Grill forum sign...maybe call it "The Cock Inn"...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Me thinks Rusty packed up his legos and went home.  lol


----------



## Galvatron

I am wondering if someone pissed him off....o what fond memories.


----------



## Doc

The Cock Inn 
   It does have a definite ring to it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yep. I can picture walking up to the counter and there's a bowl full of suckers. The guy at the counter says "Enjoy your stay. Would you like a Cock sucker for the little one? "  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpr62902

Doc said:


> The Cock Inn
> It does have a definite ring to it.



 A cock ring, maybe.


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

NorthernRedneck said:


> The guy at the counter says "Enjoy your stay. Would you like a Cock sucker for the little one? "



Well, of course I would, but I can do without the insults, Buddy.

It ain't a light switch, ya know.


----------



## Galvatron

Got some good pub's in my town....

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurants-g190726-c32-Stevenage_Hertfordshire_England.html


----------



## Galvatron

This is fitting....


----------



## Doc

Galvi, it seems you have cocks on your mind dude.


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

Nice tool, Galvy.  25 of the 1st 30 are walking distance from where my butt is right now.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g32766-Napa_Napa_Valley_California.html

Walking "distance" doesn't mean I'd actually _walk_ there.  As an American, I'm far too lazy to walk and would greatly prefer to be carried.  I'll drive if I have to, of course.  Better to burn gasoline than calories.


----------



## Galvatron

Had chicken for dinner.


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> I am wondering if someone pissed him off....o what fond memories.



Don't think so.  I just think the old boy has moved on.  Too bad really, but life is what life is.


----------



## Galvatron

TiredRetired said:


> Don't think so.  I just think the old boy has moved on.  Too bad really, but life is what life is.



I kinda know what it is and you nailed it...becoming a Father your priorities change and goofing off with old folk there is no time for....he is a good lad that i have fond memories of,i have high hopes for him and his family i hope he aims high and hits the target.

I may make up some wanted posters


----------



## Galvatron

First of many to come...

Have you seen this boy???


----------



## Galvatron

Did anyone know that Rusty is a proud supporter of the Hilary presidential campaign ...he even met her and had a little dance lesson with her....





















....















....















....















You old dog....his dance partner that is


----------



## Galvatron

I have heard he has been on the Hogan diet and is looking bloody great


----------



## Galvatron

Another call out for help finding my dear friend...you may remember him looking like this???


----------



## Doc

OMG galvi.  Funny chit from the way back machine.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Another call out for help finding my dear friend...you may remember him looking like this???



Damn I was a sexy mother fucker back in my younger days!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome home Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jim slagle said:


> Welcome home Rusty!



HI Jim!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I heard tell that you are still a MF ... but not quite so sexy.  Oh to see ourselves as others see us.  Did you get those new contacts????  

As I said in another thread, welcome home bro'.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hahahaha thanks buddy. I'll try to be around more


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well now....look what the cat dragged in.  

Honey...........pack up the kids!  The neighborhood just went to hell!  We're leaving!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Looks like we are back on the airwaves...

caller on line 1 Roger...

Hi guy's i have been suffering from anal looseness do you know of any exercises that could help tighten it up????

I think we should pass this over to our expert Rusty...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NorthernRedneck said:


> Well now....look what the cat dragged in.
> 
> Honey...........pack up the kids!  The neighborhood just went to hell!  We're leaving!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk






Galvatron said:


> Looks like we are back on the airwaves...
> 
> caller on line 1 Roger...
> 
> Hi guy's i have been suffering from anal looseness do you know of any exercises that could help tighten it up????
> 
> I think we should pass this over to our expert Rusty...


Just as big a jerk as always


----------



## Galvatron

Hey i will show you what a big jerk is....when is happy hour lets gets pissed and talk old times


----------



## Galvatron

Hey Rusty what you driving these day's????????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Killer


----------



## Galvatron

You still have that dirt bag .....

Here is a link to my games so far this year...

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=73844

BMW comes back this week.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ewwww a Fiat! 

And hell yes I still have Killer. Ten years this month.


----------



## Galvatron

I have never owned a fiat....take it back!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I have never owned a fiat....take it back!!!!!





Hey once I figure out how to post a video in here I'll show you what Killer's exhaust sounds like now. It's pretty mean.


----------



## Galvatron

I can't wait....and yes i owned a few French cars in the form of Citroen and Renault but never Fiat

Once owned a copy of a newspaper but that was only due to lack of shit roll and wiping up a tree was NOT a option.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvo-poo I'll get you that video here in a bit when I take my supper. Try to be wearing stain-proof pants. It'll be better than any noise your weird British cars ever made


----------



## Galvatron

By the way i just sold my french crappy Citroen car and had to walk to the shop after as the van is in for a service and the BMW is 200 miles away...in walking to the shop i see a rabbit and chased it and twisted my bloody ankle...im to old for this shit

But my wife did


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

For you my friend 
https://youtu.be/qOgkPZjTNBE


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> For you my friend
> https://youtu.be/qOgkPZjTNBE






Did your hair blow off the same time the muffler gave it up


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

As a matter of fact yes!


----------



## tiredretired

Hey Rusty, you old hound dog, good to see you back posting.


----------



## Galvatron

Well i do thank my American counter part for taking the time to do that....did bending down hurt???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TiredRetired said:


> Hey Rusty, you old hound dog, good to see you back posting.



TR my friend how are you? 



Galvatron said:


> Well i do thank my American counter part for taking the time to do that....did bending down hurt???



Not anymore now that I am on some new meds!


----------



## Galvatron

Meds are good....but they need to be kept in a controlled environment.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Who's that?


----------



## Galvatron

Aunt Girt with her prescription for dry moo moo


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Aunt Girt with her prescription for dry moo moo



What is that some kind of British saying?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> What is that some kind of British saying?



You must know a real lady calls her flower area a moo moo??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You must know a real lady calls her flower area a moo moo??



No that's not true


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> No that's not true



Ye it is ....why would i lie to you??


----------



## Galvatron

I once had sex with a woman that had a moo moo 3000 but yes i must admit she was from the future.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I still don't know what the hell you are talking about you fool!


----------



## Galvatron

You are telling me you have never seen heard or enjoyed a moo moo??


----------



## Galvatron

Talking of sex....anyone think it is wrong to have sex with a woman in your dreams??? my wife keeps saying in your dreams


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You are telling me you have never seen heard or enjoyed a moo moo??



I've had TruMoo


----------



## Galvatron

You have had choc moo moo....you disgust me


----------



## Galvatron

what do you want rusty???


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=TunwAqnZm4g[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

so Rusty your a kid compared to us old folk....whats a pokemon and how many you caught????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL little japanese monters, and I caught a few. I played it as a blast freom my past. We played to original game when we were kids.


----------



## Galvatron

Are these monsters real??? i have a T-rex and a frog in my wardrobe but is a pokemon a real thing???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That depends on how many mon you've poke'd


----------



## Galvatron

do i have to wear a condom to play this game


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> do i have to wear a condom to play this game



Yes. Always play it safe. Never poke and drive


----------



## Galvatron

you can drive whilst your mon gets a poke??? is this legal???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Only in Canada


----------



## Galvatron

I thought Canada was a Myth???


----------



## Galvatron

Is Brian a pokemon???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

possible


----------



## Galvatron

my wife never drinks but tonight to blow off steam she has had 1 i mean 1 vodka orange and as gone fruit loop on me


----------



## Galvatron

she is making me play music so you can suffer...

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS0WvzRVByg[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

bowling on kinect is now a sport


----------



## Galvatron

o dear 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV5lzRHrGeg[/url]


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> TR my friend how are you?



Fine and dandy.  You as well, I hope.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Eh. Doing OK I guess.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Nice to see ya back again Rusty


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty any ideas on how i can fart without the smell being detected??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OhioTC18 said:


> Nice to see ya back again Rusty



Who's back. Me? Aw shit.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Rusty any ideas on how i can fart without the smell being detected??



...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Only you Rusty could find something like that


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hahaha


----------



## Galvatron

does it come it extra manly??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> does it come it extra manly??



No but maybe you can get a pink one.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> No but maybe you can get a pink one.



i prefer lilac


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I think they only have fuchsia


----------



## Galvatron

fuck me your posh


----------



## Galvatron

remember the days when saying the word fuck was naughty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> remember the days when saying the word fuck was naughty



Fuckity fuck


----------



## Galvatron

fugazi it was lol


----------



## Danang Sailor

Rusty Shackleford said:


> LOL little japanese monters, and I caught a few. I played it as a blast freom my past. *We played to original game when we were kids.*


First ... Welcome back, Rusticator!! 

Now, about that "kids" thing.  Considering that Pokemon first hit the world in 1995, a bare 20 years back, some of us on here
would say you're still a kid!  When *we* were kids, Gale Davis was _Annie Oakley_ on TV every week, Jock Mahoney and X Brands were _Yancy Derringer_ and Pahoo, and we had seen the only episode of _Gunsmoke_ with John Wayne ... and in its
original airing, not some trivia special.

God, we really ARE old!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi Rusty.

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Galvatron

So whats your thought of the day o great wise one Rusty???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I picked a HUGE booger last night


----------



## Galvatron

From where??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> From where??



Left nostril


----------



## Galvatron

Who's lefty ???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Right over there


----------



## Galvatron

I got new socks which as made me think i could become a male foot sock model....guess the color


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Purple


----------



## Galvatron

No No No


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Blurple?


----------



## MrLiberty

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Blurple?




Isn't that a drink


----------



## Galvatron

i do not drink my socks.....no no no


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Surprisingly


----------



## Galvatron

they are white..fucking white....who would have socks but in white


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> they are white..fucking white....who would have socks but in white



Idiots?


----------



## Galvatron

you hurt my soul

so big boy what's your thought of the day and what you doing??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lights out party's over LOL


----------



## Galvatron

party just started...i have new socks on....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Nike. Loser


----------



## Galvatron

what you wearing...show and tell time


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> what you wearing...show and tell time



Bloomers and hair curlers.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Bloomers and hair curlers.



is that a food product??


----------



## Galvatron

A normal day for me

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=zON5gC6WtGo[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Question...is cold take away pizza from last night healthy for my pregnant daughter???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Question...is cold take away pizza from last night healthy for my pregnant daughter???



absolutley. Just dont heat it up


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> absolutley. Just dont heat it up



I feel better knowing this...thanks for your advice sir


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

any time my limey friend!


----------



## Galvatron

eh do me a favor...come paint this damn fence with me i will feed you beer and cold pizza


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

MY friend. I would love to help you paint. But...


I no longer drink.
Ice cold Pepsi you have?


----------



## Galvatron

i have lolliwops


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sweet!


----------



## Galvatron

Want to dance??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

absolutely
































but not with you


----------



## Galvatron

New underwear today to go with them socks...no not white i have some self respect


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Pink?


----------



## Galvatron

Pink my arse.....lavender


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty where are you


----------



## MrLiberty

Have you ever noticed that everyone who drinks water..... *dies*?


----------



## Galvatron

Thought of the day,why is pub food making me lose weight?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron said:


> Thought of the day,why is pub food making me lose weight?



Because you have the good sense not to swallow it.  Chewing is OK but don't swallow.  Heck, I don't know!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

It must be the hot barmaids, not asked if they swallow

Jeez i feel like a young man again


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron said:


> It must be the hot barmaids, not asked if they swallow
> 
> Jeez i feel like a young man again



After reading my last post I thought to myself, "Oh hell, I just know what he's going to say in reply".  You didn't disappoint me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

What sort or twisted person would start a thread like this? Even more worrying, what kind of twisted person would reply???


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> What sort or twisted person would start a thread like this? Even more worrying, what kind of twisted person would reply???



Me and you 

Were back!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Caller on line 2

Hi I'm Roger, is it OK for me to time travel back to 1985 and have sex with my neighbours sister, she had both legs and a working eye back then, any ideas on making this possible


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Has anyone seen my pants?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Sorry Rusty, haven't seen them


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hmm 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bczoom

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Has anyone seen my pants?


Considering it's you that's asking, I'd suggest you check what the wife is wearing.  Doesn't she wear the pants in your household?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bczoom said:


> Considering it's you that's asking, I'd suggest you check what the wife is wearing.  Doesn't she wear the pants in your household?


I keep telling her she doesn't have to wear any at all but she doesn't listen 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Fuckin happy Halloween, pagens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------

